# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  [ كشته ماسنجريه ’’ شوق المحبه ..~ حيآآكـ

## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *شفتـ لكمـ وآنآ أحووس بالنتـ ها’لمووضوع وعجبني مررهـ*

*وقلتـ نقدمـ شي جديد ومميز ورهيب وفله <= تمدح بمووضوعهـآ* 
*فكرتنا يا حلوين هي عباره عن :* 
*كشته (=* 
*تخيلو نفسكم كاشتين وحاطين البساط تحت شجره ودلة القهوه قدامنا وعندنا شايب قاعد يسولف* 
*وحنا نسأله وهو يجاوب ويقول لنا ,, قصص وسوالف توسع الصدر* 
*هذي باختصار فكرة الموضوع ..* 
*راح نختار كل اسبوع عضو او مشرف او اداري عاد حنا بكيفنا* 
*المهم ..* 
*ونجيبه لكم هنا ونبدأ نسأله وهو يجاوب نطلب منه طلبات وهو ينفذ* 

*بشرط الموضوع هذا فقط لسوالف الماسنجر وطلباتهـ* 
*.. اوضح اكثر :* 
*مثلا اجي واقول .. سولف لي مع واحد نشبه واقعد كسح فيه وصور لي المحادثه* 
*او* 
*متى اخر محادثه لك مع فلان وعن ايش كنتم تتكلمون .. المطلوب نسخ الكلام اللي دار بينكم* 
*وهكذا ..* 
*::*
*اعتقد الفكره كذا صارت واضحه للجميع ..* 

*باقي نقول لكم الشــرووط :* 
*لكل عضو 3 مداخلات فقط عاد هو يشوف يبيها كلها اسئله او كلها طلبات او يقسمها بالنص << باللهي* 
*المهم انه العضو مايقعد يحجر لضيفنا ترا عاد يعصب عليك همن يا ويلكم* 
*ثاني شي صح انه الموضوع فله ووناسه بس يمنع منعا باتن الشتشته يعني الردود*
*اللي يعطيك العافيه ,, يسلموو بتنحذف<< حركات ياقويه* 
*مانبي الموضوع ينقلب شات .. ويجونا اثنين ويمسكون لهم خط خارج الموضوع* 
*ترى اللي بيسوي كذا بمسكه مع شوشته ومع الدريشه <= أحس أستحليتـ القسمـ وين المشرفين عني* 
*ايه وبعد ترا الضيف له الحق انه يمتنع عن اجابة اي سؤال او تنفيذ اي طلب* 

*خابرتكم تموتون بالتحجير ياعساني مااطيح بيديكم* 
*ملاآآآحظه للجميع ((الموضوع مو لعبـــــــهـ  ع ـــــــشان لاينحذف* 

*يعني بس يخص الmsn*  


*فآن شــآء الله نختآر عضوو مع بدآية الآسبوع هذا* 
*وتشرشحوونهـ لين تقوولون آميـــن* 


*يآرب الفكرهـ تعجبكمـ ..!* 
*ملطووش*  
*سلامي*

----------


## hope

فكره حلوه مره :)

يالله احنا ننتظر الشايب
 اووه اقصد العضو الي بيسولف ليناا 
يعطيك الف عاافيه ع اللطشه الفله 

لي عوده  بأستمرار *_^

تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*حلــــــوه الفكـــــره* 
*وراح اكون متــابعه ليكم*

----------


## كبرياء

*يس يس ضيفوووني إلى قآآآئمه المتآآبعين ..* 
*عآآد أنآآ بتكفل بالحذف لمشآركآآت الشكر  << شريره هااااع*
*يسلموو على هالأفكآآر الحلووهـ ..* 
*وآآصلي دعمنآآكـ انـآآ وhope* 
*7*
*7* 
*مسووويه إشرآآف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*المووهمـ بآنتظآآر فلتكمـ هنآآ ..* 
*ولآ تنسوووون الشآآي والقهوة وأهم أهم شي الببسي ..<< ترى*
*مآ بجي إذآ مآ كآن موجود* 
*<< شكلهــآآ هي إللي يبي لها حد يحذف ورآهآ مشآركآآتهآآ* 
*يلآ سي يوووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## Habit Roman

وووووووووووووووووووواو 
حركــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتـــــــــــــــــــ  ــــات
بصراحة فلة يالله عجلي عجلي شهلي شهلي <<<<<<<<<<< انقلبنا مصري 

ننتظركم

بسرعة ها ولا باكسر كمبيوتركم<<<< طالع الاجرام

سلام

----------


## نور الوجود

*الفكره حلوه جدا.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> فكره حلوه مره :)
> 
> يالله احنا ننتظر الشايب
> اووه اقصد العضو الي بيسولف ليناا 
> يعطيك الف عاافيه ع اللطشه الفله 
> 
> لي عوده بأستمرار *_^
> 
> تحياتي



 
*الأحلى تواجدش حبوبهـ وولايهمش راح نبدأ بس مافيه تفاعل من الأعضاآآء*  
*بس عندي فكرهـ*  
*نخلي العضو اللي بيجي تصويت عشاآآآن تفاعل أكثر ،،،* 
*أو العضو اللي يخلص يختاآآر،،* 
*أماآآ عن نفسي تصويت أحلى وفيها أكشن هع*  
*أبي أشوف رأيكم ،،،* 
*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *حلــــــوه الفكـــــره* 
> *وراح اكون متــابعه ليكم*




*الأح ــــــــلى تواجدكم فيهـ ،،،* 
*وتنورينــــــــاآآآ دمتي بوود*  
*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *يس يس ضيفوووني إلى قآآآئمه المتآآبعين ..* 
> 
> *عآآد أنآآ بتكفل بالحذف لمشآركآآت الشكر  << شريره هااااع*
> *يسلموو على هالأفكآآر الحلووهـ ..* 
> *وآآصلي دعمنآآكـ انـآآ وhope* 
> *7*
> *7* 
> *مسووويه إشرآآف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *المووهمـ بآنتظآآر فلتكمـ هنآآ ..* 
> ...



 

*هلاآآآآ منورين الاشراف* 

*وأهم شي اهتمي بالحذف * 

*وولايهمـــــــــك البيبسي اول شي موجود نبي ضيوفناآآآ*

*يكونو مبسوطيــــــن * 

*يع ـــــــــــطيك الع ـــــــــافيه ع المرور ،،،*

*ماانحرم طلتكم الح ـــــــــلوهـ ،،،*

*سلاآآمي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> وووووووووووووووووووواو 
> حركــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتـــــــــــــــــــ  ــــات
> بصراحة فلة يالله عجلي عجلي شهلي شهلي <<<<<<<<<<< انقلبنا مصري 
> 
> ننتظركم
> 
> بسرعة ها ولا باكسر كمبيوتركم<<<< طالع الاجرام
> 
> سلام



 
*نورتي ماانح ــــــــرم طلتكم الح ــــــلوهـ* 

*ربي يع ــــــــطيك ألف ع ـــــاآآآفيهـ ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *الفكره حلوه جدا.*



 

*الأح ـــــــــلى تواجدش ماانح ـــــــــرم طلتكم الح ــــــلووهـ ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*أحلى صبـــــــــــاآآآح  للح ـــــــــلوين* 

*أتمنى من كل عضو _ه  أو مشرف _ه يدخلو* 

*يكتبو اذا العضوالايخلص يكتب من بعدهـ* 

*أو تصويـــــــــت  كلكم أختارو تصويت أحلى* 

*بأنتظـــــــاآآآر ردودكم عشــــــاآآآن نبدأ* 

*وان شــــــــاآآآء الله تنبسطو معي* 

*سلامي*

----------


## كبرياء

*أمممممممممممم طيب أنـآآ أصووت لدمعه على السطووور ..*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*وانا صوت لــــ ...     .. * 

*والله صعب الاختياار* 

*اممممممـ ..*
*فـــرح*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

فكـره تجنن

مشكـورة أنسهـ







أنيييي أصوت للمـشاكسه 


هــووع

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرح ــــــــــــبا ياحلويــــن*  
*المطلوب من الجميع فقط o_o التصويت وبس والأسماء الثلاثة الموجودهـ فقط للتصويت هي يعني*


*عذراً لكن أتمنى الايبي يزيد أسم في التصويت الثاني موهذا:*  
*1/ دمعة على السطور*  
*2/ المشــــــاكسة*  
*3/ فرح*  
*أتمنى من الجميع يدخلو ويصوتو بأآآآآقرب فرصة لأن اليوم الساعهـ 7 صباآآآحاً* 
*أنهي التصويت ونبدأآآآ الفلهـ وتبدأ الكشتهـ وهالله هالله بالأسئلة هع ،،،* 
*وربي يع ـــــــــطيكم ألف ع ــــــــــاآآآفيهـ*  
*ماانح ــــــــــرم طلتكم ،،،* 
*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*للحين بس صوت لكل بنوتهـ موجودهـ*  
*1/ دمعة على السطور ((صوت))* 
*2/المشـــــــــاكسة ((صوت))* 
*3/فــــــرح ((صوت ))* 
*أبي همتكم يا حــــــــلوين ،،،* 
*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*أحلى صبــــــــــــــــاآآآآح لأعضـــــــــــاآآآء الشبكة الح ـــــــلوين*

*بما أن مافي ولا رد راح ننتظر بعطيكم وقت  ،،،*

*بس أبي تفاآآآعل أكثر ياحلوين  ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآآحـــب ...* 
*كرووزه أقتــرح عليكـ تحطي تحت توقيعكـ رآآبط الموضوع ..* 
*عـشآآن ينتبهوآ له الاعضآء ..* 
*وأنآ إذآ شفتـ تفآعل رآح أثبت لك الموضوع ..* 
*شآكره لكـٍ جهودكـ الروووعهـ ..* 
*تح ـي ـآـتتووو ..*
*كبريــآآء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلمي كبرياء ع المرور*

*وجـــــاآآآري وضعهـ في التوقيع ،،،*

*ربي يع ــــــــطيك ألف ع ـــــــاآآآآفيهـ ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*طيب أبي أضيف رابط الموضوع بالتوقيع ومش راضي يزبط معي ؟؟؟*

**

----------


## نور الوجود

اختي مانقدر نصوت الى الكل.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*نور الوجود تسلمي ع المرور كيف تصوتي لكل !!!*

*مافهمت قصدك عدل تقصدي لكل الموجودهـ أسمائهم طبعاَ لا* 

*نبي نبدأ ويكون عندنا أصوات لكل وحدهـ أكثر وحدهـ راح تبدأ معها الفلهـ ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## نور الوجود

*اهاا مشكوره على التوضيح*
* امممممممممممممم*
* اصوت الى مشاكسه.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يالله ياحلوين أضفت الاستطلاع وصوتو فيه لو سمحتو ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## كبرياء

*تم التصويت ..!*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*نور الوجود صوتي في الاستطلاع أفضل لو سمحتي خيتووو ،،،*

*للحين تعاآآآدل التصويت !!!!* 
*سلامي*

----------


## looovely

*      ســـــــلااااااااااااااااااام,,*
*  كشفتكم وكشفت فلتكم من وراي ها,,,حركااااااااتو*
*   الموضوع مررررررررررررة حلو,,يعطيك ربي الف عافية*
*      يالله مسنترة ع الموضوع>>اتمنى يتثبت* 
*                وتم التصويت*
*       يسلمووووووووو خيتوووووووووووو*
*        كــــشــتــــــة ولا أحـلـى*
*               تحياتي لكِ,,looovely*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *ســـــــلااااااااااااااااااام,,*
> 
> *كشفتكم وكشفت فلتكم من وراي ها,,,حركااااااااتو*
> *الموضوع مررررررررررررة حلو,,يعطيك ربي الف عافية*
> *يالله مسنترة ع الموضوع>>اتمنى يتثبت* 
> *وتم التصويت*
> *يسلمووووووووو خيتوووووووووووو*
> *كــــشــتــــــة ولا أحـلـى* 
> *تحياتي لكِ,,looovely*



 
*هلا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*الله يع ــــــاآآآفيك + احنا أصلاً مابدينا نستناآآك تسيري عليناآ*  
*شكراً لتصويتك*  
*ماانحرم طلتك الح ــــــــلوهـ*  
*+* 
*تعاآآآآدل يالله بنشوف المشاكسة أودمعة أو فرح* 

*+*

*سلامي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ســــــلآمووون* 
*ويش هـ أفكـــآر الجهنميه كروووزهـ*
*أحم زين لحقت مآضآعت من إيدي فرصة التصويت نيههههههههآآي*
*يسلمو كرووزهـ*
*بروح أصوت* 
*بآآآآآيز*

----------


## Hussain.T

فكره رووووعه

تم التصويت

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *ســــــلآمووون* 
> 
> *ويش هـ أفكـــآر الجهنميه كروووزهـ*
> *أحم زين لحقت مآضآعت من إيدي فرصة التصويت نيههههههههآآي*
> *يسلمو كرووزهـ*
> *بروح أصوت* 
> 
> *بآآآآآيز*



 
 
*هلا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*الروعه تواجدش ضحوكهـ* 

*ربي يع ــــــــطيش العاآآفيهـ ،،،*

*أهم شي نورتينـــــــــاآآآ ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> فكره رووووعه
> 
> تم التصويت
> 
> تحياتي



 
*الأروع تواجدك خيوووووووو ،،،*

*تسلم على الطلهـ الحلوهـ + التصويت  ،،،*

*ماانحرم طلتكم الحلوووووهـ ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## همسة ألم

الفكره هايله 
يلا تم التصويت
يسلمووووووووخيوه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*تم التصويت*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> الفكره هايله 
> يلا تم التصويت
> يسلمووووووووخيوه



 

*تسلمي على التواآآجد  ،،،*

*+*

*شكراً على التصويت  ،،،*

*ماانحرم طلتكم الحلوووهـ ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *تم التصويت*



*شكراً على التصويت  ،،،*

*ماانحرم طلتكم الحلوووهـ ،،،*

*للحين التعاآآدل موجووود ننتظر للساآآآعهـ سبع اذا* 

*خلص التعاآآدل بمعنى أصح جا أحد وصوت* 

*وأنتهى التعاآآدل راح نبدأ  ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## أسرار الليل

ولله الموضووع فلله .. وحركااااات 
تسلمي كروووزهـ ع نقـــــل الفكررررهـ الحلوووهـ ..
يعطيك العاافيهـ ..
والحين بصووتـ ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*أحلى سلااام لأحلى أعضــــــــــاآآآء*


*نبي نفصل بين فرح ودمعـــــــة تعاآآآآآدل ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> ولله الموضووع فلله .. وحركااااات 
> تسلمي كروووزهـ ع نقـــــل الفكررررهـ الحلوووهـ ..
> يعطيك العاافيهـ ..
> والحين بصووتـ ..



*تسلمي أسوووورهـ ع المرور ،،،* 

*ماانحرم طلتكم الحلووووووووووهـ  ،،،* 
*سلامي*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الفكره جدا حلوه*

*تم التصويت*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*أنتهى التصويت وأول بنوتهـ معناآآآ فرح* 

*أتمنى من الاشراف أستدعاءها* 

*سلامي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أحلى أحلى فروحه أول وحده*
*كآن عندي إحسآس<<<مع إحسآسش يآ أم إحسآس*
*ننتظر فروح ..*
*تحيآتون*

----------


## نور الوجود

* مبرووووووووووك الى فرح*
*والله يعينش على الطلبات.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *أحلى أحلى فروحه أول وحده*
> 
> *كآن عندي إحسآس<<<مع إحسآسش يآ أم إحسآس*
> *ننتظر فروح ..*
> 
> *تحيآتون*



 

 :rolleyes: * عدل أم احساآآآس واحساسش صح  ،،،*

*تسلمي ع المرور وونتظر فروحهـ تنورناآآآ*

*بس ننتظر احد من الاشراآآف يستدعيها ،،،*

*ماانحرم طلتك الحلووووهـ ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يللا ننتظر فـــــــــروحه بفارغ الصبر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ننتظــــــــر الاشراف يستدعوها ،،،*

*لو سمحتو لاااحد يصوت خلااص ،،،*

*الا يصوت ترى مايُعتبر صوتهـ خلاآآآآص ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## كبرياء

*أووكـ ..؛؛*
*جآري إستدعـآآء فررح ..* 
*جهــزوآ كشتكمـ ..:)*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
امممم ...كاااااااني وصلت بس ع فكره ماقريت الموضوع ومافهمت شي 
مثل الاطرش بالزفه ههههههههههههه
شفت الاستدعاااء ونفذت طلبكم ههههه مطيعه البنت صح :toung: 
مشكوووره حبيبتي كــــــبرياااء ع التنبيه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

شكله الموضوع حماااااااااااااااااااااس


كشته وحركات


فرح وصلت يالله جهزوا اغراض الكشته

----------


## hope

بنتظار فروحه 

 عشان نكشت ....

----------


## Malamh Cute

*الأمل الوردي وhope* 

*تسلمو ع المرور وجهزو كشتكم ماتجي فرح الاأنتو مجهزين لها كل شي ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*جهزت كم طلب لفرح وكم سؤال* 

*1/ من الا اذا دخل على طول تحطي ظهور دون أتصال ؟؟؟مع الصورهـ ياحلوهـ ؟؟؟* 

*2/ كم شخــــــــــــص عليهـ بلوك ؟؟؟* 

*3/ من الأشخـــــــــاآآآص الابالمنتدى ودك تضيفيهم عندك ؟؟؟* 

*4/ أبي صورة أكثر شخص تستانسي لأنه شبك (ت )*

*وبش للحين + الأعضاء جهزو طلباتكم وتجي فرح وتلبيها* 

*لي عودهـ  ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

شنو نك نيمك في الماسنجر؟

وكم شخص عندك في الماسنجر؟

يالله فروحه ننتظر الاجوبه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الســــلآم عليكم..*
*أخبآرك فرووح إن شآء الله بخير ..*
*تصدقي عآد أنش وحشتيني بالقوه*
*ووحشني عنآدش إلى أمول<-- خد لك وين نطت دي هآآع*
*الموووهيم غنآتو جلسي ويآآي ع البسآط السحري .. تبغي شآي قهوه ترى أني مسويتنهم<--أمآ أنتينآ تسوي قهوه* 
*أحم كووح المهم*
*نبدي غنآتي ونسمي بسم الله..*
*1) شنو نك نيمك..؟*
*2) الصوره تبعك ودي ودي بالقوهـ بعد أشوفها هآآع؟*
*3) متى تدخلين المآسنجر؟* 
*4) إذآ كنتي حآطه على نفرآت (نآس يعني بشر )بلوك ..ليش حآطه عليهم ؟*
*5) أحلى توبيك عندك في المآسن وصورتها بعد إذآ تقدري تجيبيها؟*
*6) كم رسآله عندش؟*
*7) أممم سؤال بآيخ ويش لون المآسن حقش ؟..أني أتوقع لونه وردي  هآع*
*8) أول كلمة تبتدي بهآ؟*
*9) أممم أيــوآ حصلت سؤآل عآلمي ..أتوقع عندش إيميل أمل الظهور اللي تحبين تعآنديها.. وإذآ عندش أكيد تعآنديها ع المسن صوووح.. نبغى محآدثة فيهآ عنآد..؟لو سمحتي لآتكسري بخآطري<-- ويش تبغى دي يوه*
*10) كم نفره(نآس يعني بشر<--ردينآ) ضآيفتنهآ؟*
*أممممم عفر الحين مخي فآآضي* 
*يمكن لي رجعه إن شآء الله*
*بس المره الثآنيه أنتي اللي تسوين القهوه والشآي لآني تعبت وأني أسويهم صآر ليي خمس سآعات وآقفه في المطبخ أسويهم<-- طآح سقف البيت*
*يالله قلبو نشوفك على خير* 
*والله يعينش ع الاسئله هـــآآع*
*يعطيك العافيه*
*تحيآتي* 
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه*  
> *جهزت كم طلب لفرح وكم سؤال*  
> *1/ من الا اذا دخل على طول تحطي ظهور دون أتصال ؟؟؟مع الصورهـ ياحلوهـ ؟؟؟* 
> *للأسف لايوجد احد*  
> *2/ كم شخــــــــــــص عليهـ بلوك ؟؟؟* 
> *وكمااااان لايوجد* 
> *3/ من الأشخـــــــــاآآآص الابالمنتدى ودك تضيفيهم عندك ؟؟؟* 
> *امممممم ...كتيييييييير ......بس للأسف ماراح اذكر اسماء* 
> ...



مشكوووره حبيبتي آنستنا الحلووه
واعتذر بشششششده لعدم اجااابتي 
موفقه دوووم

----------


## فرح

> شنو نك نيمك في الماسنجر؟
> لاتجعل مشاعرك ارض يداس عليها...بل سماء يتمنى الجميع الوصول اليها..
> وكم شخص عندك في الماسنجر؟
> 48
> يالله فروحه ننتظر الاجوبه
> امممم اسئله حلوووه وسهله ههههه



 مشكوووره امووولتنا 
ويعطيك العاافيه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ســلآآآآم 


كيفكن يـا بيك / وخانوم  :toung: 

منااح ؟؟ <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< الست تحولت سوريا

المضوع كشته <<<<يعني في هدره

أهلين فرووح كيفك أخبارك ويـا الـسوالف  :rolleyes: 

أسئلتـي سهـلهــ عشـان لاأطفشك  :embarrest: 

1/ وش نـوع النكـ اللـيـ تحبـي تحـطيهــ،؟ مثـلا حب او شيء كذه 

2/دائما تحطي رسـاله شخـصيه؟ :huuh: 

3/وش لـون مـسنجركــ يعني أحـمر أخضر ؟؟

بــسو  :lol: 

 :kaseh: 


تحـياتيــو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*رجعت مرهـ ثاآآنيهـ*

*كيفش فروح ان شاء الله مبسوطهـ معنا ،،،*

*اذا تمبي اي شي بيبسي او عصير لايردش الالسانش  ،،،*

*عندي كم سؤال ع الطاآآآير  ،،،*

*1/ تحبي المحاآآدثات الجماعيهـ ؟؟؟*

*2|من العضووو _هـ عندش ايميلها من النتدى ،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## كبرياء الوردة

السلام عليكم 

فرح 

كيفك؟ 

ندخل في المهم  :wink: 

1\ أبيك تصورسين لنا المسنجر حقك 

2\ أبيش تحطي لنا الصورة اللي حاطتنها يالماسن 

3\ أبيش تقولي لي كم شخص تحبي تكلميه بالماسن 

4\ وكم شخص ماتطيقيه بالماسن 

5\ في شخص في الماسن مزعجنك أو تحسيه يعاندك 

6\ كم شخص يزعجش بالتنبيه 

7\ أبيك تحطي لنا محادثة مع شخص تحبيه  :toung:

----------


## looovely

* عدل حركااااااااات بدت الكشته*
*       يالله جيت اتمشى معكم,,كنت باجيب معاي*
*      شويت أكلااااااات بس الحين صبح وانتم صايمين* 
*            سؤال خفيفون فرررررررروحة*
*      أبي نك نيم الثالث والخامس من الناس الي شابك الحين*
*                  عندك مرفقة بالصور ؟؟* 
*             مع صلة القرابة الي بينكم>>لقافة مو*
*             مو مشكلة تعدي السؤالي الي ماحبيته* 
*  إذا جى على بالي سؤال برجع>>لا بالله راح*
*           نهلك البنت من الأسئلة*
*             تحيااااااااااااااااااتو*
* looovely*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*الله الله ياكروزه*
*ويش هالحركاااااااااااااااااااات*
*توني اشوف الحين بس..*
*طلعت اني اللي زي الأطرش يافرووووووووحه مو انتي ..* 


*بصراحة الفكرة حلووووووووووووه مرررررررررررره* 

*وووووووووووووو * 

*احب اوجه جُل الشكر والامتنان إلى كل من جعل اسم دمعة يعلو هذه الصفحة..>>قلبت فصحة هه ..*

*وإن شاء الله جايه لك يافروحة باسئلة..*

*الله يعينك بس..*


*ياالله إن شاء الله أني متابعة معاكم..*
*موفقين احبتي..*

----------


## فرح

> *الســــلآم عليكم..*
> 
> 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> *أخبآرك فرووح إن شآء الله بخير ..*
> *الحمد لله مداامك بخييير انا بخير*
> *تصدقي عآد أنش وحشتيني بالقوه*
> *وانت اكثثثثثثثثثثر لاطوليييييين تراااك توحشيييينا* 
> *ووحشني عنآدش إلى أمول<-- خد لك وين نطت دي هآآع*
> ...



 يعطيك العااافيه واسعدني تواااجدك 
بجد روووعة حظووورك
 اضااافت معنى حلووو بالصفحه 
تمنياااتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*كيفك فروحه؟؟*
*صباحك خير وطاعة للرحمن يارب..*
*تفضلي الأسألة والله يعينك..*


*إذا في شخص سألك في المسن سؤال ماودك تجاوبيه..*
*أو قال لك كلام وبدأ يلف ويدور وده يعرف شي خاص فيك وانتي مانفسك تردي ..*

*كيف تتهربين من الاجابة (تغاوري يعني) * 

*هل تتفادي الاحراج بصورة مثل هذي مثلاً   >> يعني مااقدر أجاوب عاد حسو ياناس* 

*أو تغيري الموضوع ..>>  وتبدأي بالكلام لحد ماينسى الشخص سؤاله..*

*أو كيف بيكون تصرفك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*وسؤال آخر..*
*هل تتضايقي من إشاارات التنبيه الموجه لكِ أم تعتبريها دعابة؟؟*


*اتمنى ماأكون ثقلت عليك..*


*موفقة حبيبتي ..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحب ..* 
*أإحمممم عـآآد وصلت ..* 
*يمكن متأخرره بس أدري كشتتكم حلووه لسسه تنتظرني ..* 
*على العموم أنآ مآ عندي تخريف كثييير ..*
*بس عندي ون كوسشن < خذ لكـ ..* 
*أإأحممم ..* 
*فــــــــــــرح ..* 
*إضـــــــــآآفة المسنجر .؟! مآذآ تعني لكـ ؟!*
*تقبلي إضآفآت من بآب الفضول؟!*

*هل وصلت لك إضآفه أثآرة فضولكـ بقوه من الايميل النك ؟!*
*إذآ إي كيف تصرفتي ؟!*
*طيب أمممممممم*
*الإيميل ..* 
*مآكآن مكآن مسبب للجروح بالنسبه لك ؟!*
*أشخآص كآنوآ في البعد أحلى وبقربهم منك بعـآلم المسن* 
*تغييرت وجهت نظرك فيهم ؟! فيه هالنوعيه من النآس* 
*بإيميلك ؟!*
*طيب أمممممم* 
*عندك صدآقآت تعتبريهآ رآآئعهـ من عـآآلم المسنجر ؟!*
*لمآ تجين تشبكين .. في حد معين خآطرك يكون متصل ؟!*
*منهو ؟!*
*ألحين أنآ خلصت ..* 
*يمكن تكون لي رجعهـ لو طفر في مخي سؤآل ..*
*تحيآتو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## همسة ألم

مراااااااااااحب
شكلك فرووووحوه مشغوله على الأجوبه 
إذا خلصتي منهم 
تكلمي
ترا حجزت أني من زمان
 لابالله مااقدر اصبر 
لي رجعه بالأسئله 
سلاموو

----------


## فرح

> ســلآآآآم 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه 
> 
> كيفكن يـا بيك / وخانوم 
> 
> منااح ؟؟ <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< الست تحولت سوريا
> 
> 
> المضوع كشته <<<<يعني في هدره
> ...



مشكوووره حبيبتي
وحلوووه الكشته معاااك لانها سهله :embarrest:  هههه
سعدت بتواااجدك

----------


## فرح

> *رجعت مرهـ ثاآآنيهـ*
> *هلاوغلا منووور ه حبيبتي*  
> *كيفش فروح ان شاء الله مبسوطهـ معنا ،،،*
> *الحمد لله امممم مبسوووطه انشاء الله بتواااجدكم والجلسه معااكم حبيبتي*  
> *اذا تمبي اي شي بيبسي او عصير لايردش الالسانش  ،،،*
> *ايييييييه اكيييييد عصيييير بس بالليل ههههههحتى ماتفطر البنت* 
> *واتمنى بعد يكون معااه حلى جنااااان هههههه* 
> *عندي كم سؤال ع الطاآآآير  ،،،*
> *تفضلي عزيزتي حاضرين للغااالين* 
> ...



 مشكوووره غاااليتي واسدتني الكشته معاااك حبيبتي 
والمعذره ع التقصيير

----------


## فرح

اعـــــــــــــــتذر سأعوووود مره اخرى..

----------


## نبض قلب

*هلا فروحهـ كيفش ؟ وش الأخبآر ؟ إن شاء اللهـ منيحهـ ؟*

*يالله حبيبتي نبلش باللقافهـ* 
*س1 /** كم عدد المتصلين تقريباً .. دايما ..؟
س2 / كم عضو من المنتدى عندش ايميلهـ ؟ 
س3/ حالتك اللي تستخدمها كثير ؟
س4 / الرساله الشخصيه اللي حاطها الحين؟
س5 / نكك الحين ؟
س6/  هل تحب المحادثات الجماعيه ؟
س7 / تستغني عن المسنجر؟

اووك لمآ ألقى اسئلهـ ثانيه ارد * 

*لي عودهـ*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*




ووحشني عنآدش إلى أمول<-- خد لك وين نطت دي هآآع




**





هههههه هاالفتره احترااام ليها اممم حااامل حتى ماتعصب ههههههه بس لاتدخل وتشوووف ههههههه حتى انا وحشني لعناااد معاااها 






ضحكوه فرحوه 

 طحنا عليكم تحشووووووووووون 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

<ميته ضحك 

حتى انا فروح وحشني العناد معاك

 اخخخ لو تدري ويش قالوا لي جنس الجنين 

كان تعانديني مليون 
*
*المهم كححححححح بسأل كاني انا  أمممممممممممممم*



*1-منو اول من اضافك بالايميل واول من ضفتيه ؟*


*2_عندك كاميرا ماسنجريه <كف على هالسؤال* 


*3_من اكثر واحد او وحده تحبي تستهبلي معاه بالمسن ؟*



*بس يكفي ..*


*تشكرات مقدما* 


*سيياااا*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*والله حركتات هللكشته وطحتي يفروح انتي فيها*

*مو مقصرين وياش وش اسئل مافي ماخلو شي ماسئلوه*

*وحشتيني دبدب واجددددددددد*

*ياللله اخليش تردي عليهم تراكمو عليش واجبات*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه 
> فرح 
> 
> كيفك؟ 
> الحمد لله امنيحه نحمد الله 
> ندخل في المهم 
> ياسااااتر 
> 1\ أبيك تصورسين لنا المسنجر حقك 
> ...



مشكوووره كـــــــــبرياااائنا الورده 
والكشته معاااك اكتييييييييير روووعه
تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## فرح

> *عدل حركااااااااات بدت الكشته*
> 
> *يالله جيت اتمشى معكم,,كنت باجيب معاي*
> *شويت أكلااااااات بس الحين صبح وانتم صايمين* 
> *اممممم ولايهمك الاكلات علي انا بالليل ههههههه*
> *سؤال خفيفون فرررررررروحة*
> *تفضلي حبيبتي* 
> *أبي نك نيم الثالث والخامس من الناس الي شابك الحين*
> *عندك مرفقة بالصور ؟؟* 
> ...



 تسلميييييييين يالغلا

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خووووش كشتة ههههههه موضوع حلو تسلممييي
كروزة ع الفكرة وبالنسبة لفروحة بسئلها
1- وش نك نيمش اليومـ ؟؟؟ 
2-كم اللي شابكين الحين ؟؟
3-كم ايميل تفتحي في وقت واحد ؟؟
بس هذا اللي في بالي الحين اذا سويت 
تنظيف ولقيت كمن سؤال بجي 
يسلموو ع الفكرة الجميلة 
تقبلوا مروري
fatemah

----------


## همسة ألم

مرااااااااااااحب 
عدت بكم سؤال 
منهو الشخص الي إذا شفتيه شابك تستانسي 
كم رسالة عندك الحين ؟؟
ووشو هو لون الماسنجر المفضل لك؟؟ 
ووبس علشان ماترسبي 
تراه واجبات واجد عليك لازم تحليها
ههههه
تحياتووووووووووو

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*سلآمون مرهـ فآنيه قصدي ثآنيه*




> *امممم ماحزرتي ابد موبعندي تعرفييين ممنووووع تداااول الايميلات هووون*








> *هااا انتِ كسرتِ خاااطري ههههههه*



 

*عــآد تصدقي سألتش وأني بآصمه بالعشره أن عندش إيميلها ..فكرتش تصيري ليها هع هع هع*

*ونكس خآطري وخآطرش*


*المهم عندي سؤآل بعد <<يمكن يزيدو* 

*1..شنو لون خطك وشنو نوعه ..ومتين لو عآدي لو مآيل ..؟*
*2..تستخدمين مآيك<<ملقوفه حدي..؟*
*3..هدا سؤآل تتخيليه ويآيي يعني لو سمحتي.,. ألحين وحده ضآفتش زين يعني سوت ليها إيميل جديد ومستآنسه به .. وشآفتش شآبكه قآمت تمزح ويآش وقآمت تقول لش أني أعرفش ونتينآ كده وكده <<فهمتي عليي؟؟!!*
*حزتهآ أنتي ويش بسوي..؟*
*4..أممممم خلآص غنآتي زهقتش مآكو أربعه بس حبيت أكتبها هع هع*

*نلتقي عزيزتي في لقآء آخر إن شآء الله*
*وصيآم مقبول عزيزتي*
*دمتي في حفظ البآري* 
*لآتنسيني أبدا* 
*تحيآتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااتهـ*

*منووووورهـ فرووح ،،،*

*للتنبيه فقط مدة الكشته أسبوع واحد لكل عضو وبعدها تصويت لأعضاء غير* 

*وشكراً للجميع ع تفـــــــــااااعلكم الأكثر من رووعهـ ،،،*

*يعطيكم ألف ع ـــــاااافيه ماانح ـــــــرم طلتكم الحلوهـ ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## فرح

> *كيفك فروحه؟؟*
> *تمااام والحمد لله* 
> *صباحك خير وطاعة للرحمن يارب..*
> *جميعا انشاء الله*
> *تفضلي الأسألة والله يعينك..*
> *يعين الجميع*  
> 
> *إذا في شخص سألك في المسن سؤال ماودك تجاوبيه..*
> *أو قال لك كلام وبدأ يلف ويدور وده يعرف شي خاص فيك وانتي مانفسك تردي ..* 
> ...



 تسلميييييين يالغااليه
واسعدني تواااجدك 
موفقه دووووم

----------


## فرح

> *مرآآحب ..* 
> *مرحبتيييين* 
> 
> *أإحمممم عـآآد وصلت ..* 
> *هلا وغلا وحياااك* 
> *يمكن متأخرره بس أدري كشتتكم حلووه لسسه تنتظرني ..* 
> *على العموم أنآ مآ عندي تخريف كثييير ..*
> *بس عندي ون كوسشن < خذ لكـ ..* 
> *أإأحممم ..* 
> ...



 مشكوووره حبيبتي كـــــــــبريــــــــــاء 
واسعدني ان تكوون لك بصمه هووون 
يعطيك الف عااافيه يالغلا

----------


## فرح

> *هلا فروحهـ كيفش ؟ وش الأخبآر ؟ إن شاء اللهـ منيحهـ ؟*
> *اهلين حبيبتي نبض القلوب غيرت الاسم بالمره هههه بخير انشاء الله*
> 
> *يالله حبيبتي نبلش باللقافهـ* 
> *ههههههههه يااارب* 
> *س1 /** كم عدد المتصلين تقريباً .. دايما ..؟*
> *بجد ما اعرف لحظه اشوووف وارد عليك اذا شبكنا هههههه*
> *س2 / كم عضو من المنتدى عندش ايميلهـ ؟* 
> *تكررهذا السؤال ..بس انتِ من ضمنهم ياااقلبي* 
> ...



 نبض حبيبتي 
مشكوووره وناااسه معاااك الجلسه اكتيييييير حلوووه
موفقه ياااقلبي

----------


## فرح

> *ضحكوه فرحوه* 
> 
> *طحنا عليكم تحشووووووووووون* 
> *يؤيؤيؤ رحنا فيها ااكتشفنا هههههه* 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
> *<ميته ضحك* 
> *دوووم ياااارب هالضحكه وحشتيييييينا موووت يالغلا* 
> *حتى انا فروح وحشني العناد معاك* 
> *اخخخ لو تدري ويش قالوا لي جنس الجنين* 
> ...



 تسلميييييييين حبيبتي امــــــوووله
واسعدني حظووورك الممــــــــيز دوووم بالابتسااامه والمرح
دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> *والله حركتات هللكشته وطحتي يفروح انتي فيها*
> 
> *مو مقصرين وياش وش اسئل مافي ماخلو شي ماسئلوه* 
> *وحشتيني دبدب واجددددددددد* 
> *ياللله اخليش تردي عليهم تراكمو عليش واجبات* 
> *موفقين* 
> 
> *,,,*



 زهووووره حبيبتي 
انتِ وحشتييييييينا بالقطاااره نشوووفك :wacko:  ههههه يعني بالشهرمره نشوووفك :wink:  ههههههه
اييييه والله انهلكت من الواجباااات الابله تريد تصلح والواجبااات موكااامله ههههه
نحيسسسسه  :toung: 
يسعدني حظووورك المتألق دوووم 
موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبآ فروووووح كيفك ات شآء الله مبسوطه معنآ* 

*آخر مداخله لي* 

*1_ وش أكثر سمايل تحبيه بالمسن نبي نشوووفه ،،،*

*2_وش أكثر صورهـ ونك نيم طولو معك وماغيرتيهم ،،،*

*سلآمي*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بـآآآك 


هــآ طفشتي ؟

1/ شـو لون الخط تبعك؟؟

2/كــم رسـآله عندك

3/مــركبه msn بلس

4/ أي نوع msn تستعملي

ههههه

بسو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته* 

*كيفكم ان شآء الله بألف خير ،،،*

*كل عآم وانتون بمليووون خير  ،،،*

*أنتهى وقت فرح بالأضآفه الى ان فرح انها مشغووله شكلهآ ،،،*

*عموماً أختارو ثلاث أعضآء ،، عضوآت ،،*

*ويتم التصويت بينهم ،،،*

*سلآمي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

احنا الي نختار الاعضاء او انتي؟

----------


## كبرياء

*مـــــــــــرآآآحب ....* 
*طيب أنآآ بختآر* 

*دمعهـ على السطور <<----- لآ زآلت مٌصره :)*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبــــــــــــــــــآ*

*عآدي امم أنآ بختآر لكم الحبيب 44 ،،،*

*امم دمعه على السطور أخذت فرصتها المرهـ الأولى ،،*

*سلآمي*

----------


## همسة ألم

مرااااحب
راحت علي ماجاوبت فرح عل اسئلتي>>>> اهم شي أني شفت فضايح 
يلا خيرها في غيرها
طيب ....
بختار ليكم 
امممممممممممممم
أختار الناري 
تحياتووو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*الرجـــــــــــأآء من الجميع الا يدخل التصويت على مايلي :*

*1 دمعه على السطور*

*2 الحبيب 44*

*3 النـــــــــاري*

*دمتم بوود ،،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أنا اصوت الى


النااااري

تحياتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ســــــــــــلآآآمون*
*أصوت إلى آلنــــــــــآري*

*جــآآري الإنتظآر لطرح التعذيب هع هع*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اصوت الى دمعه على السطور

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلآم عليكــــــم ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*صوتيــــــــــن الى النـــــــــآري ،،،*

*صوتين دمعة على السطور ،،،*

*بأنتظـــــــــــــــآر الفآصل ،،،*

*سلآمي*

----------


## عاشق العسكري

أنا الفاصل وأقوووووووول 
الإختيار وقع على
الناري

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب* 

*الرجــــــــآء من الاشرآف أستدعآء الناري*

*وبس*

*سلامي*

----------


## كبرياء

*حـــــــآآضرين ...* 
*جـآآري استدعآآء النآري ..* 
*جهزوآ كشتتكم :) هع*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب*  
*أخبــــــآارك الناري ان شاء الله بخير ،،،* 
*ان شـــــآء الله تنبسط معنآ في كشتتـــــنآ ،،،*

*للتنبيه فقط مدة الكشته أسبووع ،،،* 
*نبدأ بالأزعـــــــآج  ،،،* 
*1_ وش صورتك بالmsn ،،،* 
*2_ من أكثر شخص تحب تسولف معه ،،،* 
*3_ عندك ايميلات احد من الاعضآاء من ؟؟؟* 
*4 _عندك أحد حاظرنه اذا عندك كم وآاحد ؟؟؟*

*5_ وأخيراً وليس آخراً  راح أضع لك صورهـ وجيب توبيك ملون من تآليفك* 
*واذا مآاتعرف عآدي جيب اهم شي توبيك ينآاسب*  

** 
*وبش حآلياً يمكن لي عوودهـ  ،،،* 
*أتمنى مآازعجتك بأسئلتي  ،،،* 
*سلآمي*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *مرآحب* 
> 
> مرحبتين
> *أخبــــــآارك الناري ان شاء الله بخير ،،،*
> الحمد لله كل شي تمام
> *ان شـــــآء الله تنبسط معنآ في كشتتـــــنآ ،،،*
> الله يعني تراني مادري ويش السالفة
> بس مابردكم بسوي الي اقدر عليه
> *للتنبيه فقط مدة الكشته أسبووع ،،،*
> ...



والله ماتوقعتها منكم
بس حلوة منكم
ولو ما كبرياء كان مادريت عنكم ههه
<< انا شفت الموضوع من قبل بس مادخلته
بس الظاهر يبغا ليي ارز وجهي هنا !!
بنتظار باقي الكشتات
والله المعني على التحقيقات خخخ
<< عادي مابخبي شي
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق
وشكركم على اختياري

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههههه* 
*مرآآآحب .. .*
*زين أنك ألحين دريت وش السآلفه ....* 
*أممممم* 
*أن شآلله مبسووط من هالمكآن <-- الا وراك تحقيق ..* 
*أمممم يلآ مآعليهـ على مآ تنزل أميروه الجزء <-- مادري تنزل اليوم أو لآ هههههههع ...* 

*المووهم .. أنآ عندي كم سؤآل :*

*من متى وأنت تستخدم المسن ؟!*

*وش هو بالنسبه لك ؟!*

*كل يوم تفتح إيميلك ؟ طيب كم تقعد عليه ؟!*

*طيب مرره تهآوشت فيه ؟ <-- ياكثر ما تتهاوشون أنتو ..* 
*طيب فيه هووشه كبيره ؟!*

*وصلت للطق ؟ << اووه بدت تطلع من ايطاار المسن هذي خخخ* 

*أحم طيب ...* 

*كثير أصحآبكـ بالمسن ؟! وإلا بس كم وآحد ..* 

*أممم بس ..* 

*لي بـآآك ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *ههههههههههه* 
> 
> *مرآآآحب .. .*
> *زين أنك ألحين دريت وش السآلفه ....* 
> *أممممم* 
> في البداية شفت تعذيب قلت بنحاش
> بس يوم طلع الموضوع تحقيق هانت<< اعرف اشدب
> *أن شآلله مبسووط من هالمكآن <-- الا وراك تحقيق ..* 
> اكيد بكون مبسوط معاكم
> ...



 
بنحاش لاحد يصيدني زي ماصتيني على طول
مالحقت اخد فرة في  الموضوع كل وصلتي 
<< تترصديني :weird: 
يعطيك العافية خيتو
على التواجد اللطيف
بصراحة  عجبتني كشتتكم
وزي ماقلت شكلي برز وجهي هنا
لاعدمناكم يارب
تمنياتي لجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هـــآيز*
*أإأإحـــم مآشآء الله عليي كل وآحد أصوت ليه يحطوهـ في أبو كشه*
*عســآك أخوي بخير ..ومستآنس بالعقآب*
*أإأإكــــــــــيد مثتآنث<00000طآحو أسنآنهآ عفر*
*ألموهييييم تفضل أسئلة الأختبـــــآر*
*روح جيب قلم جآف مو حبر تتوسخ الورقه بعدين<0000 ويش تبغى ـآ دي*
*1)أي إصدآر تستخدم..؟!!*
*2)ويش لون مآسنجرك ..؟!!*
*3)أبغى التوبيك تبعك .. وإذآ غيرت الصورهـ معني مآتوقع جيبهآ..؟!!*
*4)آخــر نفر قصدي وآحد كلمته..؟!!*
*5)أكثــر وآحد تحب تعآندهـ غير أخوك..؟!!*
*6)نك نيم عآجبنك وتبي تسرقه أوهـ أقصد تآخده..؟!!*
*7)في مرهـ حطيت صورتك في المآسنجر..؟!!*
*8)تخيل ويآيي..بنت الله يستر عليهآ ضآفتك زين وهيه تدري أنك ولد وتبغى تتعرف عليك..ويش بتقول في بآلك..؟!!<00000أكيـــد سبلكن مو مشفر*
*9)وآحد من الشبآب ملآن ويبغى يطير الملل قآم وغير النك وكتب الإيميل مهكر بوآسطة فلآن..!!*
*إنت حزتهآ ويش بسوي<000 بشوف كيف ردة الفعل مثلي لو لآآآ*
*10)أبغى أكثر رمز تستخدمهـ .؟!!*
*أومـــــــــــآآ وبس عفر* 
*يمكن يمكن أجي* 
*لو دقيقه في سؤآل بعد*
*11) إذآ أميروهـ حطت الجزء ويش تحط الحآله..؟*
*يالله كفآآيه عليك يمكن أجي لآن فيني نحآآسه* 
*بس هآآ إذآ صآرت شبقه عندك في المآسن أحفظهآ لاني بطآلب بهآآ*  
*يالله حل الأسئله* 
*إن شآء الله تجيب العلآمه الكآمله هع هع*
*يعطيك العآفيه أخوي*
*عطيتنآ فيس وآجد*
*بــــرب*
*تحيآتي*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبا ....
هههههههههه
ماتصوت الناري هو إلي فاز 
زين زين رشحناك و أخترنا عذابك عفوا أسئلتك من زمان
يلا نبدي على بركة الله 
كم عدد الرسائل الموجوده عندك ؟؟
في رسالة من عند أحد عجبتك ولا بتمسحها أبد ؟؟ لازم تكتبها 
كم عدد المتصلين الحين ؟؟
أبغى نك نيم الأول والثالث من الناس إلي عندك ؟؟
كم شخص مسويه له بلوك أو حظر ؟؟
أكثر شخص قريب لك بالماسن منو ؟؟
ليش تحط دائما دون إتصال ؟؟
لما أنت مستمل تكلم شخص... مره وحده كلمك هو 
كيف تتخلص منه ؟؟
إيـــــــــــــــه صح 
وشو أول كلمة تبتدي بها ؟؟
وبس
هذا الي في البالي ...
لي رجعه مع أسئلة جديده ...
أعذرني خوي إذا أزعجتك ..
تحياتوووو

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *هـــآيز*
> 
> *أإأإحـــم مآشآء الله عليي كل وآحد أصوت ليه يحطوهـ في أبو كشه*
> *اممم ماعليه كل واحد بياخد حقه اصبرو عليي*
> *عســآك أخوي بخير ..ومستآنس بالعقآب*
> *بتعرفي كيف العقاب قري << قاهم يهدد* 
> *أإأإكــــــــــيد مثتآنث<00000طآحو أسنآنهآ عفر*
> *شدعوة ماتنت لاتم اتانت*
> *ألموهييييم تفضل أسئلة الأختبـــــآر*
> ...



*بطه ماقدر اقول لك شي هههه*
*اسعدني تواجدك خيتو*
*وبنتظار مايصدوك بالغزل << ش عصفور ههه*
*المهم مصير الحي يتلاقة بي*
*لاعدمنا هالتواجد يارب*
*تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق* الخرابيط الي فوق من شبكة
 مايرضى احط اكثر من 20 صورة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> مرحبا ....
> هههههههههه
> ماتصوت الناري هو إلي فاز 
> ماتصوت هاه
>  هههه
> << روحي تعلمي تكتبي 
> زين زين رشحناك و أخترنا عذابك عفوا أسئلتك من زمان
> يلا نبدي على بركة الله
> يلا على بركته تعالى 
> ...



وفي الاخير اشكرك على تواجد
ونشاء الله تكون اجاباتي كافية
<< كفيت ووفيت انشاء الله >>
لاعدمناك خيتو
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## looovely

*  واعليا الناري هلكوه بلأسئلة,,يالله مايخالف هذي * 
*      كشتة البنات* *بعد شنسوي,,*
*    بـــــــــٍس ماخلو ليي شي أسئله عفررررررررر,,الله يعين طلابهم إذا صارو مدرسات* 
*    يالله انت حل واجب هموسه على ما أجهز ورقة الأختبار*
*         انـــتــــظرررررووووووني*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *نسيت اختي ماقلت لك* 
> *تم شرح طريقة الفيستا في موضوع*
> *طريقة كتابة الاسم بجانب الساعة*






*اتمنى ماتكون مشاركتي هذي مخالفة*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراااحب*  
*أخباارك الناري ان شاء الله مبسوط معنا*  
*امم والله انك تلميذ مميز بعطيك شهادة شكر وتقدير جيت ورديت علينا وماتأخرت* 
*واذا ودك في عصير او بيبسي او اي شي احنا جاهزين لايردك الا لسانك*  
*ومأجــــــور خيووو  ،،،* 
*في عندك احد من يدخل ودك تطلع من ال msn ؟؟؟* 
*حط لنا أحلى صوره واحلى توبيك من الموجودين عندك  ؟؟؟* 
*وجيب توبيك وصورة رقم 40  ؟؟؟* 
*ولي عودهـ يمكن لازعااجك  وبش  ،،،* 
*وعسااك ع القووهـ وبالتوفيق  ،،،* 
*سلامي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أإأإحـــــــــــم...*
*بآكــ..`~*
*مأجور أخوي..*

*نتيجتك في الاختبآر جبت 30 من 30 ..*
*وألحيــــن لك يمكن سؤآلين لآن المخ فآضي زي قوطي البيبسي<....ويش تهربد دي!!*
*المهم..*
*1)لمــآ تكون طفشآن ملآآن تبغى تسوي شي كده أكشن ..ويش يخطر على بآلك تسوي؟!!*
*2)حآط لك نصوص سريعه؟!!*
*3)في مرهـ جربت ونزلت ثيمآت للمسن ؟!!*
*4) اللعآم لمآ كنت في المدرسه.. كنت تدش المآسن وآآجد لو قليل ..؟!!*
*أممممم ويش بعد عفر خلصو <....لآبعد زيآآدهـ`~*
*أإأإيــه إذآ قعدت أنت والشله أصحآبك يعني في محآدثه جمآعيه رآسك يدوخ وتتبهدل لوعآآدي؟!!*
*بس خلآآآص مآليي بآك بعد هع..*
*>شفت الشرح حق فيستآ سويتهآ<*
*يالله حل الأسئله ..*
*تحيآتون*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## همسة ألم

على العين والراس تفصل أنت و الأعضاء على  سحور لو على فطوور 
أنتظركم >>> موتخسروني ها 


 :weird:   :weird: 
توني منتبه لغلطي 
طيب أنا باروح أتعلم وأنت طبعا لا زم تجي معاي 
لأنه أغلاطك أكثر مني أنتبه ولا تكون متسرعا  :amuse: 
طلعت طالب مشاغب لازم أوديك للمديره  :noworry: 
بس قبل جاوب على الأسئلة يافالح 
1 / من الأشخـــــــــاص الابالمنتدى ودك تضيفهم عندك ؟؟؟
2 / أبي صورة أكثر شخص تستانس لأنه شبك (ت )
؟؟؟
3 / كم شخص يزعجك بالتنبيه ؟؟؟
4 / منهو أول من ضافك وضفته ؟؟
5 / كم ايميل تفتح في وقت واحد ؟؟

اممممممممممممممممممم
آخر سؤال وبدلف بوجهي 
عندك كاميرا في الماسن لو لا ؟؟
يلا جاوب ...
وبعدين أدلف بوجهك للمديره  :toung: 

تحياتوووووووووووووو  :embarrest:

----------


## looovely

*ســــــلااااااااااام,,* 
*كيف الأخبار؟!*
*نسمي بالله ونذكر الأسئلة..* 
*هل في مره من المرات لزقت على نيم لازقت عنزود ؟!!!!*  
*ممكن تذكره(لاتقول مافيه دور مني مناك اذكر شوي)* 
*في مرة كتبت رسالة شخصية موجه لأحد أو ضربه لأحد>>مو ضربه طق لا لا أكيد فهمت قصدي)*
*ســـؤاااااااااال خيالي >>ممكن تفتح جانب الخيال وتتصور الحدث* 
*عشان تتم الأجابه بنجاح* 
*لو كنت في حالة متصل وأحد دخل عليك بمحادثة*
*وهذا الأنسان سووووووالفة مــمــله وماليها داعي*
*شنوووو تتصرف معاه,,بتصفطة أو تقول انك مشغول* 
*لو تسايره,,لو ,,لو ,,لو,,...ماتصرف في هذا الوقت؟؟؟؟؟* 
*ممكن تسدح نك نيم أول من دخل عليك*
*بحادثة أو دخلت عليه>>وإذا ماحادثت أحد لأنك ظهور*
*دون اتصال ممكن تحط متصل وتشوف من ينط عليك بمحادثة*
*وبعدها رجع دون اتصال(عشان لاتقط وجه معاه وتلهي عن اسئلتي)*
*واسدح نك نيمه وصورة عرضة >>تصرف نحييييس*
*بس لازم منه  لا بالله إني بلاقي شوته بلنتيه اني وسؤالي*
*هل تزعجك اشارة التنبيه؟؟! وهل تستخدمها؟؟؟؟؟!!*
*ســـــؤال نمبر أخــير*
*وهووووووو سؤال مهم,,*
*هل في أحد من الأعضاء تعرفه وتتواصل معاه ع المسن* 
*ومن( من الأعضاء) تريد تتواصل معاه ع المسن ؟؟*  
*(لاتقول ما ابي اذكر اسماء* *)عليه علامة أ+*
*ملاحظات:* 
*1)ممنوع الغشحنا برمضان* 
*2)اذا لم تتم الأجابه ع الأسئلة الآتيه بنجاح فلي عوده بأسئلة مساعده* 
*تم بحمد الله الأنتهاء من الأسئلة* 
*وبالتوفيق والنجاح* 
*هذا نص الأسئله الي عندي,, البقيه بعد الأنتهاء من حل الأسئله الآنف ذكرها*
*وعذراً ع الآطاله والتعطيل* 
*تحــــــيآآآآآآآآتي لك*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

حاليا اشتراك النت خلص
اول ماجدده بجي اجاوب على الالغاز
<< يعني انا مو شابك من البيت ^_^

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الورد* 

*[..الناري..]*

*بأنتظآر تجديدك النت عآد لاتتآخر  ؛؛؛*

*ترى ورآك واجبآت قد الدنيآ  ؛؛؛*

*وبش* 

*سلامي*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *واعليا الناري هلكوه بلأسئلة,,يالله مايخالف هذي* 
> 
> 
> *كشتة البنات* *بعد شنسوي,,*
> *الله يعين ويش نسوي مانقدر نردكم*
> *بـــــــــٍس ماخلو ليي شي أسئله عفررررررررر,,الله يعين طلابهم إذا صارو مدرسات* 
> *اي والله الله يعينهم عليكم*
> *الحمدالله مايدرسونا معلمات* 
> *يالله انت حل واجب هموسه على ما أجهز ورقة الأختبار*
> ...





*بنتظار رجعتك خيتو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *مراااحب* 
> 
> *مليون مرحب*
> *أخباارك الناري ان شاء الله مبسوط معنا* 
> *اخاف اقول لا ودقوني*  
> *امم والله انك تلميذ مميز بعطيك شهادة شكر وتقدير جيت ورديت علينا وماتأخرت*
> *شكلك حستيني ونقطع النت عندنا* 
>  
> *واذا ودك في عصير او بيبسي او اي شي احنا جاهزين لايردك الا لسانك* 
> ...



*الله يسلمك خيتو ولاعدمنا هالتواصل*
*تمنياتي لك بدوام الصحة والعافية*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*فكره حلوة*
*يعطيك العافيه اختي*
*اني اصوت الى المشاكسه*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *أإأإحـــــــــــم...*
> *تغطي*
> 
> *بآكــ..`~*
> *يردفه احلا بلاك*
> *اقصد احلا باك*
> *مأجور أخوي..*
> *الله ياجرش>> الصبيان يقولون كذا*
> *مثابين انشاء الله*
> ...



 
*احم احم يالله سوو طريق*
**
*يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية خيتو*
*لاعدمناك يارب*
*تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *فكره حلوة*
> 
> *يعطيك العافيه اختي*
> 
> *اني اصوت الى المشاكسه*



 
*خيتووو أنتيهنآ من الاستطلاع هذا الحين اذا عندك اسئله* 

*وجهيها للنآري ؛؛؛*

*وتسلمي ع المرور يعطيك العآفيه نورتي ؛؛؛*

*وبش ؛؛؛*

*سلامي*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> على العين والراس تفصل أنت و الأعضاء على سحور لو على فطوور 
> أنتظركم >>> موتخسروني ها 
> 
> اولاً مشكورة
> ثانيا فيه العافية
> ثالثا بشوف ويش سالفتش اليوم
>  
> توني منتبه لغلطي 
> طيب أنا باروح أتعلم وأنت طبعا لا زم تجي معاي 
> ...



 حياكي خيتو
لاعدمنا هالطلات الحلوة :cool: 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
وعقبال ماتصيرين هون

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *ســــــلااااااااااام,,* 
> 
> عليكم مثل ماذكرتم واكثر
> 
> *كيف الأخبار؟!*
> مجبوط الحال
> انتو كيفكم
> *نسمي بالله ونذكر الأسئلة..* 
> يلا نبلش بالتحقيق!!
> ...





حياك خيتتتتتوووووو في اي وقت
المنتدى منتداك >> ماقدر اطرد احد
تواجد دائم انشاء الله
الله لايحرمنا منك
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق




> اسمح ليي تلقف وحدفت من عندك ابتسامات لان شبكة مايرضى نحط اكثر من 20 صورة ونتين ماخليتي ليي شي اعبر عن شعروي @!@

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *صبآح الورد* 
> صباح الفل والياسمين
> *[..الناري..]* 
> *بأنتظآر تجديدك النت عآد لاتتآخر  ؛؛؛*
> 
> رجعت قبل لا ارجع النت << الله يخلي النسايب
> *ترى ورآك واجبآت قد الدنيآ  ؛؛؛*
> حليتها وخلصت 
> *وبش* 
> ...



 الله يسلمك من كل شر خيتو
اشكرك على هذه الجهود 
وتدزي عليي ناس واجد
<< خفيي عليي اشوي مو واجد هههه
>> امزح خدو راحتكم لاني انشاء الله بطلع كل شي دبل من كل عضو
حاول يلف ودور معايي :evil: 
< اخوف لو ماخوف ؟؟ :amuse: 
يلا بنام وبنتظر باقي اوراق الاختبار

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الورد*

*هههههههههههه النآري أني متوصيه فيك عشآن كذا أدز عليك نآس واجد* 

*خذ رآحتك ايآهم كلهم وطلع حرتك فيهم وطلعهآ منهم دبل الا أني*

*مآسئلتك وآجد ولادزيت عليك آحد  ؛؛؛*

*[..الناري..]*

*يعطيك ألف عآفيه ع الطلهـ الروعهـ بصراحهـ للاطلالتك تميز في الموضوع* 

*نورت الموضوع هون  وشكراً لتلبيتك الدعوهـ ؛؛؛*

*ربي يعطيك ألف عآفيه مآانحرم طلتك الحلوهـ ؛؛؛*

*وأتمنى نشوفك مرهـ ثانيه بالموضوع  ؛؛؛*

*أنتهت كشتة الناري وكآن لها تميز خآص ؛؛؛*

*[..أرجو من الأعضــــــــآء وضع ثلاث أسمآء للتصويت ..]*

*أتمنى مآازعجنآك النآري وانك انبسطت معنآ  ؛؛؛*

*وبش* 

*سلامي*

----------


## looovely

*        يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ شيفه خلصت,,,* 
*      مادري أقول من حسن حظه لووووو ويش*
*     انشغلت بمسابقة التراف وتوني بس جاية اسدح آسئلة* 
*           المساعدة,,هااااااااااا كروزهـ اسدحهم ولاااااااا*
*               اخليهم للعضو الجاي,,براحتك* 
*  كنا ناوين نطفش الناري>>أقصد نكشته نكشخه شوي*
*                    يالله ســيــوو* 
*                   تـــحـــيــآآآآآآآتــي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*looovely*  
*خلآص حبووبه ولايهمك مادام أنشغلتي بسمآبقة التراف أقدر وضعك  ؛؛؛* 
*ثانياً والأهم* 
*مادآم جآهزين الأسئله طفشيه شوي  قصدي كشته*  
*وأسدحي الأسئله  ؛؛؛* 
*بيطلعهآ دبل فيك مآلي دخل  ؛؛؛* 
*ولكن أهم شي ملاحظه لبقية الأعضآء :* 
*الرجآء من بقية الأعضآء التصويت* 
*لثلاث مشتركين جدد معنآ للتصويت* 
*ويشرفو معنآ بالكشته ؛؛؛* 
*وبش ؛؛؛* 
*سلامي*

----------


## looovely

*ســــلاااااااااااام,,* 
*من القلب شوووووووكرن كرررروزه*
*بس والله كانوا جاهزين الأسئلة من اليوم الي سدحت أول اسئلة*
*بس قسمتهم لأن سئلت واجد ويمكن مايمديه يحلهم* 
*في وقت واحد من شان هيك*
*وإذا ع التطفيش لا تعتلي هم مابصيدني,,* 
*وإني اطفش ,,ما اطّفش*
*ما عليه الناري تحملني مددت كشتتك شوي:-) >>لااااااااالااا ادعي** ترى حنا برمضان*
*يالله نبدأ اسئلة المساعدة لأنك(اختثرت)*
*بسأل ولاتقول طرحوه من قبل ماشيك** ,,لأني بسدح الأسئلة ع السريع*
*1)مانيم أكثر إنسان تستانس معاه بالمسن مرفق بالصوره:-)؟؟*
*3)مانيم أكثرأنسان ممل عندك بالمسن مرفق بالصوره:-)؟؟* 
*3) ممكن تسدح تسدح نيم المتصل الخامس والغير المتصل؟؟>>لاتفكر اجمع نيمات لأني ماغير الا بالموت..خخخخ* 
*شفت بس فلافه اسئلة لأنهم مساعده* 
*يالله ياشاطر,,عشان التاخد100%* 
*كنت باكشخك وباجيب عسكريم*
*عشان لا تستمل وانت اتحل بس الحين صبح واخاف تفطر,,أو تنتظر للمغرب* 
*ويذوب ويصير مو حلو:-)*
*خليها لجايات>>ع فكرة خليت لك الصور عشان انت تحتاج تعبر عن مشاعرك أكثر مني*
*مـــوووووووفـــق,,دعواتي لك*
*واشكر كروزهـ لأتاحت الفرصه وإن شاء الله ماتنعاد:-)*
*تحـــيــآآآآآآآتــوووو* 
*اممممممم العضو,, العضو الجاي من من ,,والله احترت*
* باشوف الأعضاء وش بيختارو يمكن* 
*خاطرهم يستضيفو أحد معين,,وإذا تم راح أختار* 
*وإذا جى ع بالي أحد بجي اختاره آآآآوووووكييييي*
* مع السلامة,,على أمل اللقاء*

----------


## looovely

> *3) ممكن تسدح نيم المتصل الخامس والغير المتصل السابع؟؟>>لاتفكر اجمع نيمات لأني ماغير الا بالموت..خخخخ*




*تصحيح إن شاء الله وضح>>سدحه سريعه مفهيه* 
 *بس خلصنا..وعذراً ع الأطاله*
 :bigsmile:

----------


## Malamh Cute

*الرجــــــــــــــــــــآء* 

*من الأعضـــــــــــــــــــــــآء أختيآر ثلاث أسمآء* 

*للكشته ؛؛؛*

*سلامي*

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبا ...
خسارة خلصت كشتة الناري 
استمتعنا فيها ...
أممممممممممممممممم
أختار شبكة الناصرة 
يلا جيبوه وخلينا نكشتة 
خخخخ
تحياتووووووووووووو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اممم*  
*هموس صحيح بصرآحهـ جداً أنبسطنآ مع الناري وخصوصاً لمآ نزعجه*  
*امم مآاحس شبكة النآصرة في الكشتة  ؛؛؛* 
*عموماً أول من معنآ في الكشته*  
*1 شبكة النآصرة* 

*2 lOOOVELY* 
*يالله آختآروبعد آخر عضو للكشتة*
*وبش* 
*سلامي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اختار الاخت لوفلي

----------


## همسة ألم

هاي من جديد 
إذا ماخترتو العضو الثالث 
أنا أختار لكم 
أختار أميرة المرح 
هههههههه
تحياتووووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

تم تحرير المشاركه
 المعذره .. أختي الموضوع مو شآت !!

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اولا همسة ألم ((لاتزعلي من الكلام بس ممنوع أو بالاصح لوسمحتي* 

*اذا ممكن بدون كلام جآنبي خآرج عن الموضوع وأتمنى مآتزعلي ))*

*الرجــــــــــــــاء من الأعضــــــــــآء التصويت*

*على الاسمآء الثلاثة ولو سمحتو طبعاً التصويت*

*في الرد نفسه ؛؛؛*

*1 شبكة النآصرة*

* 2 أميرة المرح*

*3 looovely* 

*وبش ؛؛؛*

*شكراً*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وين تصويتكم OoO ؟؟*

*سلامي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*إستآنسنآ في تكسير أيــآدي النآري هع هع <000كف ألحين*
*ألمهم نرجع لمحور حديثنــآ*
*أني أصوت إلى .. looovely* 
*:.تحيآتي.:*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## hope

أصوت لـ أميرة المرح 

موفقين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*الا الآن التصويت كمايلي :*

*looovely صوتين* 

*أميرة المرح صوتين* 

*شبكة النآصرة صوت* 

*أتمنى من بقية الأعضاء التصويت في الرد نفسه وشكراً*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*نبي أحد يفصل بين أميرة المرح وlooovely* 

*سلامي*

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبـــــــــــــــــــــا يالحلوين 
أنا الفاصل 
وأختار أميرة المرح 
جيبوها 
يلا 
تحياتووووووووووووو

----------


## الــــنـــاري

<< نحشت من باقي التحقيق ههه
>> مابه نت البيت
اممم
انا بصراحة ارشح الاخت looovely
لان الاخت اميرة ماتوقع تقدر تتواجد بستمرار هنا
<< والله انا كان ودي اسوي ليها وجع راس
بس ماعليش عندها عفو ملكي ههه
والي كسرو اياديي على قولتهم يبشرو بعزهم ^_^
لي عودة انشاء الله 
<< اذا  زبط النت

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *صبآح الورد*
> *صبالح الفل* 
> *هههههههههههه النآري أني متوصيه فيك عشآن كذا أدز عليك نآس واجد* 
> *مايفيدك انحشت <؛ النت اخترب* 
> *خذ رآحتك ايآهم كلهم وطلع حرتك فيهم وطلعهآ منهم دبل الا أني*
> *كل واحد بياخد حقه لا اكثر*
> *مآسئلتك وآجد ولادزيت عليك آحد  ؛؛؛* 
> *[..الناري..]* 
> *يعطيك ألف عآفيه ع الطلهـ الروعهـ بصراحهـ للاطلالتك تميز في الموضوع* 
> ...



*بنتظار دوري في التكشيتة*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ شيفه خلصت,,,* 
> *شدي يعني شيفة صار ليها شهر التشتة*
> 
> *مادري أقول من حسن حظه لووووو ويش*
> *اتوقع من حسن حظه*
> *انشغلت بمسابقة التراف وتوني بس جاية اسدح آسئلة* 
> *انا كنت بشارك فيها بس للاسف النت خربان*
> *<< وموشابك من البيت الحين بعد*
> *المساعدة,,هااااااااااا كروزهـ اسدحهم ولاااااااا*
> ...



*سيو لاخلا ولاعدم*
*وذا كان عندك تصريح تطرحيهم بجاوب*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *ســــلاااااااااااام,,* 
> *عليكم السلام*
> 
> *من القلب شوووووووكرن كرررروزه*
> *العفو بدل كروزة*
> *بس والله كانوا جاهزين الأسئلة من اليوم الي سدحت أول اسئلة*
> *بس قسمتهم لأن سئلت واجد ويمكن مايمديه يحلهم* 
> *وتعترف بعد*
> *في وقت واحد من شان هيك*
> ...



خاطري خاطري استضيفك والله
يلا مابهدر واجد
مع السلامة بيت المعمور

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *تصحيح إن شاء الله وضح>>سدحه سريعه مفهيه* 
> *بس خلصنا..وعذراً ع الأطاله*[/center]



 عناد وفقالة دم مابجاوب 
وبسوي روحي ماشفت هذي المشاركة
 :weird:  :weird:  :weird: 
<؛ هذي هدية العيد

----------


## Malamh Cute

*looovely حيـــــــــآك حبوبه معنآ جآ دورك ياحلوهـ* 

*وأتمنى تنبسطي معنآ* 

*وأتمنى أحد يستدعيها  ؛؛*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الخير*

*أخبآرك ان شآء الله مبسوطهـ بأنك راح تكوني بالكشته* 

*وكل عآم وأنتي بمليون خير*

*نبدأ الأسئلة* 

*1 وش توبيكك الحآلي مع الصورهـ ؟؟*

*2 وش أحلى توبيك عندك بالمسن مع الصورهـ*

*3 من ودك تضيفي عندك بالمسن من النوآصر ؟*

*4 توبيك وصورة أكثر أحد تمللي منه ؟*

*وبش يمكن لي عودهـ ؛؛*

*سلام*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

*مساء النور*
*السلام عليكم كيف الحال*
*أخبآرك ان شآء الله مبسوطهـ بأنك راح تكوني بالكشته*

*<< جى دوري اتفلسف*
*عيدك مبارك انشاء الله*
*وكل عآم وأنتي خير*

*على بركة الله نبدي الكشته*
*1- اي اصدار منس تستخدمي و ويش لون المسن ؟*

*2- وش توبيكك الحآلي>الي ماتغيريه الا كل سنة<*
* مع الصوره ؟؟*
*3- كم عضو من المنتدى عندك ايميله*
*وكم واحد ودك تضيفيهم << مو زلام تذكري اسمائهم*
*4- وش أحلى توبيك عندك بالمسن مع الصورهـ*

*5- لو ضافك ايميل غريب كيف بكون تصرفك ؟*

*6- توبيك وصورة أكثر واحد تستانسي ونتي تكلميه ؟* 
*7- لو كنتي زهقانه من النت وماعندك الا المسن*
*ولي شابك مالك خلقه او مو حق سوالف* 
*ويش تسوين ؟*

*8- كم واحد محظور عندك & التوبيكات حقهم*
*وصور اذا ممكن ؟*

*9- كم واحد متصل حالياً ؟*

*10- تحبين تزهقي الناس بشارة التنبيه ؟؟*

*يلا خلاس هتول يتفو حتى الهين*
*انسالة بردع بعتين وقت فاني*

*اعتبلهم هتول عيدية*
*يلا تلام*

----------


## كبرياء

*أحِـلىٍ <-- مٍـسِـتِـآنٍـسِـهُـ 

lovely هُـنٍـيًـآ .. أَفٍـآآ ... مٍـآهُـَقِـيًـتِـگمٍـ تِـوٍرٍطَوٍنٍـهُـآ <-- هُـعُـ مٍـسِـوٍيًـهُـ َفٍـيًـهُـآ .. 

آلمٍـوٍهُـمٍــ جَـهُـزٍيًـ نٍـَفٍـسِـگ مٍـعُـ گبُـرٍيًـآؤوٍ أنٍـآ أسِـألتِـيًـ تِـدُوٍخٍـ شُـوٍيًـآتِـ .. 

ليًـ عُـوٍدُهُـ سِـرٍيًـعُـهُــ .. 

<-- مٍـآگوٍ َفٍـگهُــ .. 

بُــRـبُـ*

----------


## كبرياء

*مـرآآحب ..؛
يآهلآ وغلآ بكـ في كشتتنآ ...* 
*عندي لكـ كم سؤآل <-- كم هآ ..* 
*الموووهم ...* 
*- لو يوم تجيكـ إضآفهـ .. وبعد تردد طويل قبلتي فيهآ .. وصآحب هالإضآفه قام يتكلم بطريقه لف* 
*ودورآن ... وخلآص نويتي تحظرين ..!*
*شوي إلآ قآل إسمكـ ..!! وبعدهآ قآم يتكلم أنو شخص يعرفك زين و يحبك ومدري شنو <-- بتقول قصه شكلهآ ..هع ..* 
*وش رآح تكون ردة فعلكـ .. خصووصآ أنك تأكدتي أنو مو بنت ..!*
*وأنو يعرف أسمكـ ..!*

*سؤآل ثآني ..؛
- تعرفتي على عضوهـ .. بأحد المنتديآت .. ومتزوجهـ .. ما أرتحتي لهآ صحيح .. بس بحكم أنهآ* 
*مديره المنتدى إللي أنتي فيه وبحكم أنهآ مـآضرتك بشيء فأنك متجآهله إحسآسك الغلط تجآههآ .. وبيوم سمعتي أنهآ تتكلم عليك وبالغلط عند الأعضآء ..!*
*شلون رآح تكون ردة فعلكـ .. خصوصآ أنهآ قد أمك ..!!*


*سؤآل ثآلث ..*
*- هل كآن لـ شبكتنآ النآصرهـ تغيير على شخصيتك دآخل إطآر المسنجر ..!*
*أو أن شخصيتك هي هي نفسهـآ  ..* 

*سؤآل رآآبع ..* 
*- من المتوآجدين عندك بالمسن شخص ودك تذبحينه طق أخو الموت .. حتى لو مزح ..!*
*بسبب موقف ورطكـ فيه ..!*

*سؤآل غيرهـ ..*
*- أكثريه الأشخآص المتوآجدين بالمسن عندك من إطآر النت والمنتديآت أو من العـآئلهـ ..*

*سؤآل ثآني ..* 
*- رسآئل البريد الألكتروني .. تعترفي فيهآ .. أممم أقصد تقريهآ بين فتره وفتره وإلآ وصلت ألف وإنتي مآتدرين عنهـآ ..!*

*غيرهـ ...*
*- هل بيوم بكيتي قدآم شآشهـ النت بسبب المسنجر ..! <-- سؤآل شرير ...*
*إذآ إي أبي السبب ..!*

*غيرهـ ..*
*- لو كآنت كبريآء أحد الأشخآص المضيوفهـ عندكـ ... وشفتيني بيوم حآطهـ نكـ بمآ معنآه أني محتآجهـ أفضفض لآحد .. بنفس الوقت إنتي تدرين ومتأكدهـ أني من النوع إللي مآ يتكلمـ ..* 
*وإني دآم إن نفسيتي تعبآنهـ مآرآح أرد لكـ خبر ... ردةفعلك .!!*

*-عندكـ شخص بمسنجرك دآيم الدوم تعيس من نك نيمآتهـ .. وكأن هموم الدنيآ خلت البشر كلهآ* 
*ووقفت عندهـ .. ؟؟ إذآ في أسدحي لنآ نك نيمهـ الحآلي .. ومن هو بالنسبه لكـ انتي ؟!*

*- نك نيمآتكـ .. أي طآبع حب ؟ غرور ؟ حزن ؟* 
*- حصل لك موقف تمنيتي تسكري المسنجر ولآ عآد تفتحيه ؟!*
*- رسآلتك الشخصيه ألحين ملونهـ أو لآ .؟!*
*وش هي .. بس الرسآله أبي <-- نحاسهـ ..* 
*- هل أنتي مؤمنه أن النآس خلف إطآر المسنجر أحلى من كونهم قدآمك ؟*
*- كم إيميل عندك ؟ وهل أنسرق لك من قبل إيميل ؟!*
*- في مره ضحكتي لدرجهـ أنو اللي يمر عليك يقول مجنونه والسبب شخص بالمسنجر ظريف ..! إذآ إي هالشخص الظريف والمرح مآتحسين أن دآخل حزن ؟!* 
*- أقرب الأشخآص عندكـ بالمسن كم ؟!*
*- أبي شخص محظور عندك وش السبب اللي خلآك تحظريهـ ..؟!*
*- في بنوتهـ تعرفتي عليهآ بالمسن ووصلت علآقتكم للجوآل وشفتيهآ ؟! أو أنك مآ تؤمني بصحبهـ النت ؟!*
*- حسيتي بشخص أن ينآفقك بالمسن ومبين من أسلوبهـ أنو يكرهك ...! رغم أنك مآ ضريتيه بشي ومع هذآ هو اللي يبآدر بتكليمكـ .. ويحآول قد مآ يقدر يفشل فيكـ ..!*
*ردة فعلك الحظر .. أو الموآجهه ؟!*
*- علآقآتكـ بصآحبآت النت من السعوديه فقط أو وصلتي للخآرج ؟ هع ..* 
*طيب كلهم شيعهـ .؟!! أو في من المذهب الثآني ؟!!*
*- خوآلكـ عمآمك أو أخوآنك مضيوفين عندك ؟! طيب إذآ إي وش علآقتك فيهم دآخل إطآر المسنجر فله أو بس سلآم وبالسنه مره ؟!*
*- تهآوشتي هووشه بالمسنجر ؟! خلك تسبين من دآخلكـ أو حتى بصوت من القهر ؟!*
*طيب مع من ؟!*
*- إبتسآمآتك بالمسنجر تستخدمينهآ كثير ؟! أو بالمنآسبآت العظيمهـ ... ؟!*
*- سجل محآدثآتكـ محفوظ عندكـ ؟! طيب إذآ إي تفرفرين فيه بين فتره وأخرى ؟!*

*إأممم ألحين أنآ خلصت  أسألتي ...* 
*بس لي بآك ...* 
*هع بس مو تدعين علي ترآ أنآ أبي العلفهـ عشآن أتهآوش <-- تمزح ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## looovely

*      عفرررررررر وش صآآآآآآآآآآآير هوووون*
*           امبييييييييييه شيفه بدت الأختبارات* 
*           خبري الدراسة اسبوع الجاي*
*        ما باجاوب الا لما تجيبو ليي دلة شاي* 
*     الظاهر مو بس الناري ناوي تطفيش ليي حتى كبرياء* 
*      مو مشكلة صبرو شوي برتاح من صدمة الأسئلة* 
*        يـــا مــج ــرمـــيــن* 
*               ليي رجعة ,,انتظروني*

----------


## sweetsoul

واااااااااااااااااااااوه ويش هالكشته الحلوه الا عندكم 
اني كنت ادري عنها بس كان لسه مافي مشاركات وقلت برجع اليها ونسيت 
اليوم عرفت من اختي لوفلي وان هي الضيفه عندكم :deh: <<<< اشوفها اليوم شابكه مسن البنيه
والله وناسه ان طلع دورها في الوقت المناسب 
علشان تصير الاجوبه عيديه بالنسبة الينا 
اني الحين يمبى اليي امخمخ كم سؤال اليها وارجع 
هاااااااااااااااا ما اوصيكم عليها بالاسئله  :toung: <<< شكلي بتكفخ من اختي
تحياني sweet soul

----------


## looovely

> *صبآح الخير* 
> *صباااااحو /والحين مــسآآآآؤ الخيرات* 
> *أخبآرك ان شآء الله مبسوطهـ بأنك راح تكوني بالكشته* 
> *اووووه وفي العيد احلى كشته* 
> *وكل عآم وأنتي بمليون خير*
> *وانتِ بملاآآآآآين الـخ ــيرات*
> *نبدأ الأسئلة*
> * اسئلة الأختبار قصدك آيه نبدأ* 
> *بس عادي ترجعي ليي الورقة اذا بغيت اصحح سوعال*  
> ...



 *شكراً كروزهـ عـ الأستضافة* 
*عيديتي نعنو,,* 
*أسئلة حلوه وخفيفه مو مثلبسكت لايزيدوها>>امزح*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ههههههههههههههههههههآآآآي*
*أقول ليكم اللي أصوت ليه ينحط* 
*أإأإأحــــــــــــــم يعني أحدرو مني ...*

*أسمعي خيوهـ ألحين أني مخي فآآآضي*
*بآآجي لش وبطفش مآبخليش في حآآآلش هع هع*

*بــــــــرب*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

جاي اشوف الوضع كيف الجو هنا
حلو زي برى لو بس برى الجو حلو
<< لي عودات انشاء الله وليسى عودة
خيتو اول ماتخلص الاختبار ارفعي ايدك عشان اصحح لك وعطيك الورقة الثانية!
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

كًـ بـ ـرٍياء
احرمي لوفي شوي بس مو وجد
يعني مو تخلها تصيح من اول يوم
خلي الاسلة العجيبة حق آخر شي
والله مادري من وين تخترعيهم
بنتظار دوري في الطرح اليديد
بحاول اجيب ليي كم سؤال غبي هههه

----------


## كبرياء

*هههههههههههههههههههههـآآي ..*
*بفكر شويآآـت برأيك أخوي ..* 
*بس المشكله كل الأسئله اللي انا ناويه عليهم عجيبه هع هع*

----------


## looovely

> *مساء النور*
> *مساء الخيرات*
> *السلام عليكم كيف الحال* 
> *وعليكم السلام,,سينة*
> *أخبآرك ان شآء الله مبسوطهـ بأنك راح تكوني بالكشته* 
> *والله ماحد غيرك مستانس لانك ناوي تطفيشي* 
> *<< جى دوري اتفلسف*
> *عيدك مبارك انشاء الله*
> *وكل عآم وأنتي خير*
> ...



*حليت الواجب*
*كم اخذت درجتي,,هع هع*
*أوه ع فكرة ترى انت يلمطفشيه*
*لحد الحين ما طفشتني*
*تح ــيآآآتو خيوووو*

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

هههههههههههه 
بع ـد ع ـوووومري 
يلآآآآ بستنى أج ـوبتــگِ وبشآآرة خ ـير إذآ شفتيني أسألگِ هووع

----------


## looovely

> *مـرآآحب ..؛* 
> 
> *يآهلآ وغلآ بكـ في كشتتنآ ...* 
> *هلاااااااا وغلااااااااا مليييوووون,,عقبال كشتتنا وياش*
> *عندي لكـ كم سؤآل <-- كم هآ ..* 
> *الموووهم ...* 
> *والله اني شايفتهم درزن*
> *- لو يوم تجيكـ إضآفهـ .. وبعد تردد طويل قبلتي فيهآ .. وصآحب هالإضآفه قام يتكلم بطريقه لف* 
> *ودورآن ... وخلآص نويتي تحظرين ..!*
> ...



*خيتوووو كبرياء شككتيني أنك تبي تنتقمي مني بعد*
*كلما أقول هذا أكييد آخر سوعال يطلع لي سوعال* 
*غيرررررررووهـ*
*عفر فتحتي الجانب الخيالي من عقلي,,خخخخ*
*تح ـــيآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اوكي خيو بعطيك 8.5 من 10 << على كيفي :toung: 
وبنسبة لتطفيش يمكن انا ماعرف اطفش في النت :huh: 
<< توني اتعلم على مايجي درو .... كل انا صارت عندي خبرة اشوي :wink: 
>> بخلي كبرياء تعلمني هههههههههه :cool: 
<< غلطتي يوم قلت  ليها تفخ عليك اشوي
بس انشاء الله تطفشك تطفش هههههههههه

الموهيمـ

قلتي عندك ايميلين !! ويش الفرق بينهم ؟ واحد سين والثاني شين ؟
<< سؤال غبي  :bleh: 


تحبي المحادثات الجماعية لو ماتحبيهم ؟ اذا تحبيهم كم اكثر عدد لشخاص
 الي  صار في نفس المحادثة عندك في وقت واحد؟ :angry: 


جربتي تسوي اكثر من محادثة جماعية من قبل
يعني كل صفحة فيها 2 او فلافة نفرات !!


في يوم من الايام ضافك ايميل غريب وبعد اشوي
سوى وياك محادثة جماعية ونتي لسى ماعرفتيه وشاك هل هوه بنت اول ولد
ويش تسوي ؟ تكملي وياهم المحادثة لو تهربي ؟؟ :wavetowel2: 
ولو ضافوك تقبلي اضافتهم ؟ :huuh: 


لو ضافك ا يميل اسمه هكر تقبليه لو تخافي ؟؟ :walla: 

اذا كنتي تدخلي شات هل سبق وختي ايميل من الشات  :thumbdown: 


لو ضافك احد وقام يغلط عليك وسب ولعن فيك 
ويش تكون ردت فعلك وكيف بكون ردك عليه ؟
<< لانها صارت ليي حبيت اسالك ههه  :nosweat: 


هل في مرة ضفتي احد وقمتي تلعبي دور الولد  :amazed: 
<< مسوي مقلب في احد يعني ؟؟ :blink: 


في مرة فكرتي تسوي ايميل عبيط
للعباطة والتعيلف بس ؟؟نحاسة بس !! :nosweat: 


كبرياء> اسمح ليي جبتك مثال بدون اذنك< :bigsmile: 
 تحب تعاندك وجاتب ايميكل من مكان ما  :unsure: 
 وضافتك وقامت تلف ودر وياك وتس روحها ولد وتعرف عندك حاجات كثيرة وعندها رقمك وكذا وعشان تثبت لك رنت عليك نحاسة عشان
 تكافي اكثر
 ويش بكون تصرفك في هذا الوقت وكيف بتصرفي وياها ونتين مو متاكده
هل هيه بنت تعرفك او ولد صحيح زي ماقالت لك !!


ويشو اكثر حالة تستخدميها وكم ايمي تفتحي في نفس الوقت واحد لو فنينهم ؟


لو انتين مشغول اشوي وتكمي واحدة وكل ماصخيتة اشوي عنها
قامت تسوي لك اشرات تنبيه ومادري ويشو
ازعجتك زعاج ويش تسوي ليها ؟؟ :mesb: 


في مرة حظرتي احد من القهر وبعدين لغية الحظر
يعني كان قهر مادري زعل مؤقت بس ؟؟ :no: 


هل في مرة قلت لك برب ومارجعت
يعني زهقت من العصر ونا على النت
بقوم مادريش اسوي وبرب
الليلة اكمل الكشتة 
وبجيب ويايي العشى بس من اي بوفية تبغي ؟؟ :bleh: 

يلا حلي هذول ونتظريني كل اشوي بجي اقط وجهي هنا
الحين بنقلع وبعدين بجي

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مااااااانااااا صآر لي سااااااعه أنحت أسأله طلعتها من مخي بالموووت وقفلت الصفحه بوجهي*
*الظااهر يبي لي أخفف عليك هههههههه <--- مافي أمل النحاسه زايدهـ هالأيآم* 
*هع هع أوومآآ بعض النااس اللي يبي لهم يتعلمون مني التطفيش فكم بيدفعون في الدرس <--- مااديه البنت هههههههههه* 
*وأنآ أصلآ مآ أطفش ولا شي <-- كثري منهآ هآآع ...* 
*عجبني المثآآل أخوووي هع هع هع ..* 
*لآتخف أنت وأنآ مآ بخف <-- الظاهر بيسون حرب على لوفلي ..* 
*بس أخآف أرجع أسدح الأسئله وتتصروع هع هع* 
*وتسكر صفحه المنتدى ولا عاد نشوفها ههههههه* 
*تسويهآ يعني ؟؟!!*
*نهون عليك ؟؟ <-- على طول حكمت بإي ..* 
*يلآ أنآ بطير قبل مآ يجي أحد يقول شوفو مشرفتكم قلبت الموضوع شآآت هآآآآع ..* 
*لي عوودهـ ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## looovely

> اوكي خيو بعطيك 8.5 من 10 << على كيفي 
> 
> *شوووكرن b+ يعني خخخ* 
> وبنسبة لتطفيش يمكن انا ماعرف اطفش في النت
> << توني اتعلم على مايجي درو .... كل انا صارت عندي خبرة اشوي 
> *لاااااااا خليك كذا احسن هع هع*
> >> بخلي كبرياء تعلمني هههههههههه 
> *واني باقول ليها ماتعلمك*
> << غلطتي يوم قلت ليها تفخ عليك اشوي
> ...



*الناري سوعآآآآل؟؟*
*رجعوا اشتراكك..**شكلهم والله رجعوه* 
*أوووه نسيت أقول لك ان عندي طولت بآآل* 
*أطول من جسر الملك*

----------


## looovely

> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مااااااانااااا صآر لي سااااااعه أنحت أسأله طلعتها من مخي بالموووت وقفلت الصفحه بوجهي*
> * الا طلعتي الأسئله من مخ مخك بعد الله يهديك*
> * ويصلح بآلك ع هالأسئلة*
> *الظااهر يبي لي أخفف عليك هههههههه <--- مافي أمل النحاسه زايدهـ هالأيآم* 
> * وهالنحاسه ماطلعت الا في كشتتي*
> *هع هع أوومآآ بعض النااس اللي يبي لهم يتعلمون مني التطفيش فكم بيدفعون في الدرس <--- مااديه البنت هههههههههه * 
> *مآآآآآآآعليك منه ,,لا تعلميه,,مابيعطيك شي*
> ...



*الله يعين إذا الكشته صار فيها اتفاقيات*
*تح ــيآآآآآتي*

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

هلآآآآآ looovely
بعـــد تسبدي فديتگِ شگلهــم النآري وكبريآئوو مطفشينك يبي لهم دســت  :weird: 
<<~ يلعـــن البرآآئـه :wink: 

المووووهم
شفت الكشته فااضيه محد سألگِ الحين اللي سألوگِ جآوبتيهم 
قلت عشآن لآ تملي خليني أسألگِ شووي عشان تستانسي  :noworry: 
<<~ جايبتهآ عدل موو ؟!!  :nosweat: 

يالله خذي الأسئله ::
وإذآ ماجاوبتي انتي اللي يبي لش دست  :blink: 
<<~ عفرر مزاجيه هالبنيه  :laugh: 

أي أسمعي أحم أحم 
<<~ عيش ولحم 

لوو انتين قآعده تكلمي وحده
وهي قاعده تمزح
ومزحهاا يرفع الضغط 
وطبعاً هي عزيزه وغاليه عليش 
وماتقدري تحضريهاا
وش بتسوووووي لها ؟؟ :huh: 
<<~ يعنوو عفر انتين في ورطه مو تقوولي ليي باحضرهاا هااه  :toung: 
\\
//
لو قاعده تكلمي وحده 
ودقيتي المسخره عندهاا 
وتكلمتي معاهاا باسرار ماتعرفها إلى أهي 
وهي مو فاهمه شيء
وبعدين اكتشفتي انها طلعت عمتش 
وش بيكوون موقفش منهاا؟؟!
أو وش بتسووي أصلاً ؟؟! :med: 
<<~ لو أني أمووت  :blink: 
//
\\
خلآآآآص أني رآحمتنش الحين لأن فيني نوومه 
ومووو تقولي ليي حق ويه سائلتني 
تراا جزاة خيري أسألش  :bleh: 
أي وجآيبه لش أسأله دي حلآآآوتهم  :nuts:

----------


## Malamh Cute

**
*يآعمري looovely شوي شوي عليهآ في الأسئله جننتوهآ*  
*امم بعطيش كم سؤال سهلين والله* 
*مآاتمنى أطيح في ايدكم تجننوني بالاسئلهـ*  
*مســـــآء اوصبآح الورد توني اتذكر*  
*أخبآرش ايآهم اذا جننوش اشتكي عليهم عندي*  
*ودش غنآتي في عصير أو قهوهـ أو حلى اواي شي لايردش الا لسآنش* 

*س1 جيبي توبيك من تأليفش وتلوينش وركبي اياهـ صورهـ  واقول ليهم يخفو عليش*

*س2 بعطيش التوبيك وجيبي لهـ صورهـ تنآسبه* 

*·#[c=14]فرشت [c=20][a=1]الورد [/a][/c][c=11]/ [/c]فـ دروبه ومشيت انا [[c=31]بجمر[/c]] [c=15]حافي[/c][/c]* 
*س3 بعطيش صورهـ جيبي لي توبيك ينآسبه* 

**

*وبش لاتجننوهآ لااضربكم  ،،،،*

*يمكن لي عودهـ ؛؛؛*

*تحيآتووو

**
*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*بــــآآكـ يآلغلآآ<000بتقولك ألحين طيري مب نآآقصه أسئله*
*جيت لش .. تدري خيوهـ كسرتي بخآطري كبريآء والنآري مزهقينش<0000بس أني جيت أكمل ويآهم  هع هع*
*الموووهيم إن شآء الله تكوني مستآنسه هونـــــــآآ؟*
*دلحين أسدح لك الأسئله..*
*1.. أول مآيدخل المسن عندك شنو تسوين.؟ يعني تشوفين كم رسآله عندك ولآ كم نفرهـ شآبكه؟*
*2..مسويه مجموعآت في المآسن ..؟*
*3..حآطه ثيم للمآسن..؟*
*4..شنو اسم أكثر رمز تستخدميه..؟*
*5..شنو اسم الصورهـ اللي حآطتنهآ..؟*
*6..روحي plus بعدين الإعدآدآت وبعدين المحآدثآت.. وبعدين النصوص السريعه.. هني يجيك السؤآل*
*حآطة نصوص سريعه.؟!*
*7..شنو لون الخط.. واسم الخط بعد..؟*
*8..إزآ تحطين رسآله شخصيه ..قوليلي شنو رسآلتك الشخصيه..؟*
*9..أكثـــر صورهـ حطيتيهآ ولزقتي فيهآ..؟*
*10..سؤآل يتطلب منك الخيآل.. مرهـ من المرآت توك جآلسه من النوم مفهيه ومخك طآآير رآيحه فيهآ يعني ..شبكتي مآتشوفين إلآ وحدهـ نآطه عليش وتقول لك ليش سرقتي إيميلي ياليي...<000مشفر*
*ونتي تقولي لهآ بلآعبط عليي وبلآ سخريه وديك البنت مصرهـ إلآ سرقتي إيميلي ونتي لمآ شفتيهآ جآده قمتي تحلفين لهآ وتقولي مآلك دخل أنتي مآسرقتيه ولآ شي شوووووي بس إلآهيه تقولك ليش تحلفين أنآ مصدقتنك لو سرقتيه مآشبكت منه ومرحباً بك في صآدوهـ.. سآعتهآ إنتي شنو رآح تسويــن..؟*
*11..أيــآم الإختبآرآت شنو تحطين نك نيمك..؟*
*12..في نآآس مآيجيبو خبر إجآزه مو إجآزهـ يشبكو عآآدي أعترفو على حآلهم بعد قآلو إنهم فآشلين هع هع<000 بحصل كف منهم عفر*
*المهم إنتي مثلهم لو شنو..؟*
*13..يآلله جآآلك سؤآل محرج عفر بس إنتي بكيفك تبي تسويهآ أو لآآ إللي يريحك..*
*نطي على أي وحدهـ معآك بالمسن وقولي لهآ فديــــــــــــــتك يآقلبي وحطي فيس يستحي* 
*أبغى أشوف ردة فعلهآ شنو رآح تقول ..؟*
*14..أممم بعد شنو .. فيك ربآشه في المآسن..؟*
*15.. مين الشخص إذآ سجل دخوله ودك تطيرين من الفرحه..؟*
*16..في بنت لعبت عليك وقآلت إنهآ ولد وتبي تتعرف وهيك ..؟*
*17.. أفتحي البريد.. وقولي لي سآدس رسآآله شنو عنوآنهآ ومن مين ..؟*
*عفر مخي فآآآآآآضي ألحين مآطلعت عندي أسئله وآجد*
*يالله جآوبي عليهم ألحين ..*
*وأني بروح يمكن مآلي بآك مآ أدري على حسب* 
*الله يوفقك في الاختبآآرآت هآآآع*
*تحيآتون* 
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## hope

مرحبــــآآ خيتو لوفلي
مرحبآآ لكل الي كآآشتين هوون

تفضلي السؤال قصدي الشاي  :toung: 

سؤالي وآحد بس ان شاء الله يكون خفيييف على قلييبك هع ----> مرره 

بغيت تصوري لي آخر محآدثه وتلصقيها هنيي، ادا كآنت خآصه الي قبلهاا او الي قبل قبلها مايخالف :) --------> ترآني متسآمحه 

لاتقولي مآقدر ترى طلبتك *_*

لي عوده بإذن الله

----------


## looovely

> هلآآآآآ looovely
> بعـــد تسبدي فديتگِ شگلهــم النآري وكبريآئوو مطفشينك يبي لهم دســت  
> *الا ضرب ومبرح بعد شوفيهم كيف يتفقو من ورايي*
> <<~ يلعـــن البرآآئـه*>>شكلك والله انتِ بعد ناويه شر*
> 
> المووووهم
> شفت الكشته فااضيه محد سألگِ الحين اللي سألوگِ جآوبتيهم 
> قلت عشآن لآ تملي خليني أسألگِ شووي عشان تستانسي 
> <<~ جايبتهآ عدل موو ؟!! 
> ...



 *حييييييآآآآآآش*
* خيتووو في أي وقت*
* تح ــيآآآآآتي*

----------


## sweetsoul

بل بل مسكينة لوفلي 
الله يساعدها على كبرياء والناري
شكلهم عن جد متحلفين فيها  :wink: 
ساعد الله قلبش عليهم <<< عفر البنية صارت تتكلم زي النسوان :toung: 
جهزت الش ترمس الشاي قصدي كاسك الكبير حق الشاي :bigsmile:  
المهم <<آخلصي   
جبت الك كم سؤال بسيطين لاتخافي  :no:  

س1: هل تقدري تستغني عن المسن ؟؟ اذا كانت الاجابة لا فماذا يعني المسن بالنسبة لك 
س2 : هل يوجد اشخاص تفتقديهم اذا ما تواجدوا كم عددهم ؟ومن هم ؟؟ 
س3 : هل يوجد عندك اشخاص وجودهم زي عدمهم؟ 
س4 : كم ايميل عندك بالمسن اذا شفتيهم يجيك اكتئاب حاد وحزن ؟؟ 
س5 : اذا كنتي مقسمه المتصلين لمجموعات ؟ ووش اسماء المجموعات ؟ 
س6 : هل يوجد عنك احد مزعج  وماتقدري تحظري ؟ 
س7 : من هو الشخص الي تستانسي واجد لما يدخل المسن ؟ 
س8 : ابيك تدخلين على اعز وحده عندك بالمسن وتقولين لها
))صرااحهـ تحملتك بمافيهـ الكفاايه ومااقدر اتحملك اكثر
حاولت استمر معاك بس للاسف صعب الاستمرار معاك ((.. 
وورينا ردةفعلهاا 
س9 : احد تتمني تشوفيه بالمسن 24 اوكل مادخلتي ؟ 

خلاااااااااااااص واجد عليش غناتوووو  


لا لا لا باقي سؤال علشان اكمل العشره 
س10 : امبى توبيك من تأليفش عن الصداقة ؟  :embarrest:  
وبث  :shiny: 
ان شاء الله بس يكفي الشاي حق كل الاسئلة مع اني ما اتوقع 
تحياتي sweet soul

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هــلا  ‏looovely 

أخــبارك مـع الكشته؟؟

في البداية تفضلي الحلى والقهوة

ع ـندي ك ـم س ـؤال 

1- وش أكثــر سمـايل تستخدميه ؟

2-وش لـون الكتابة فـي الـ م ـسن؟

3-كيف توبيكك





بس


نرجع مره ثانيه إنشاء الله

----------


## looovely

> **
> 
> *يآعمري looovely شوي شوي عليهآ في الأسئله جننتوهآ* 
> 
> *امم بعطيش كم سؤال سهلين والله* 
> * آخاف والله سهلين بس,,والله بغى تجبن سكته*
> *مآاتمنى أطيح في ايدكم تجننوني بالاسئلهـ* 
> 
> *مســـــآء اوصبآح الورد توني اتذكر * 
> ...



 
*والله بدعتي بلأسئلة*
* أماآآآآآآآ عليك أختراعات مادري من وين تجيبيها*
* يالله باروح أشوف الواجب الي بعده*
* نمت مخلصها واجباتي* 
*وقعدت والدفتر مليان اسئلة* 
*تح ــــيآآآآآتي*

----------


## looovely

> *بــــآآكـ يآلغلآآ<000بتقولك ألحين طيري مب نآآقصه أسئله* 
> 
> *ههههههههههههآآآآآآي ضحكتيني* 
> *جيت لش .. تدري خيوهـ كسرتي بخآطري كبريآء والنآري مزهقينش<0000بس أني جيت أكمل ويآهم  هع هع* 
> *بعد صج ماتستحين,,لكن هـــيــن ياهذا,,خخخ*
> *الموووهيم إن شآء الله تكوني مستآنسه هونـــــــآآ؟*
> *دامي معآآآآآآآك وين ماستانس ياقلبو*
> *دلحين أسدح لك الأسئله..* 
> *أسدحي الله يسدح ابليس قولي آمين*
> ...



 

*حيييييييييآآآآآآآش خيتووووووو*
*ماقصرتي,,تصدقي زي الي جاني*
*احسآآآس اني اعطيكم ايميلي والرقم السري*
*وانتو شوفو اجوبتكم بأنفسكم*
*آريح حالي واريحكم من الأسئله*

----------


## looovely

> مرحبــــآآ خيتو لوفلي







> مرحبآآ لكل الي كآآشتين هوون  
> *حيآآآآآآآآآش خيتو* 
> 
> 
> تفضلي السؤال قصدي الشاي   
> *هههههههه سوووووووطرن* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*بــــــــنـــــتـــــظــــــارك خـــيــــتووووووو*  
*حيآآآآآآآآآآآش في آي وقت* 
*تح ـــــــــــيآآآآآآآآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## looovely

> بل بل مسكينة لوفلي  
> *عسى عدوّي ضربة سكينه*
> 
> الله يساعدها على كبرياء والناري
> شكلهم عن جد متحلفين فيها 
> * لاااااا والله شكلهم كلهم متحلفين*
> ساعد الله قلبش عليهم <<< عفر البنية صارت تتكلم زي النسوان
> جهزت الش ترمس الشاي قصدي كاسك الكبير حق الشاي 
> *يسسسسسسسس,,يللا يللا..بسرعه وينه*
> ...



 *حييييييييآآآآآآآآش قلبووووووو* 
*تصدقي يبيلك قتله مني*
* بس كذا بكيفي,,يبيلك قتله وخلاآآآص* 
*ســيــووووو*

----------


## looovely

> *هــلا ‏**looovely*
> * يآآآهلآآآآومليييييييون مرحبآآآآآ*
> 
> *أخــبارك مـع الكشته؟؟* 
> *سينه* 
> 
> *في البداية تفضلي الحلى والقهوة* 
> *آي آبي جوعتوني,,من زمان وآني قاعد على الجهاز وأحل الواجبات*
> * من واجب لواجب*
> ...




*حيآآآآآآآآش في آي وقت خيتوووو* 
*مكانك حبآبه*
* تح ـــــــــــــــيـــآآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هههههههههههههههههههههههآآي*
*شآآآآطره خيتو بس جبتي 8 من 10*
*مآبرآويش الأغلآط أنتينآ أدرى هع هع*
*أشتهيت بعد أسدح أسئله عفر جآيتنش بعدين خلي أثر النوم يروح عني هع*
*بـــــــــرب عفر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*●◦●◦* 
*ههههههههههههه*

*يآربي مآتلحق تقوم جيتو جننتوهآ بالاسئلهـ هههه*

*المشكلهـ كل الأعضآء زآيد نشاطهم على حظهآ  ،،،*

*متحلفين فيهآ للأسف وأني بعد ،،،*

*غنآتي الحين مخي فآضي شوي ورآجعهـ لش بكم سؤال تتسلي عليهم  ،،،*

*والباقي* 

*كبرياء والناري واني وآخرشقآوهـ خفو عليها بالأسئلهـ شوي ،،،*

*والله مآتلحق تقوم شكلهـآ ترجع الموضوع كلهـ أسئلهـ غريبه عجيبــــــهـ مآادري من وين ،،،*

*اعقلو لهـ  ،،،*

*لي عودهـ ،،،*

*تحيآتووو


**
* 
*
*

----------


## كبرياء

*هـآآآع ...* 
*كبريآء وصلت ...* 
*يآآلله حيووووووووو ..* 
*أشوف الشله كلهآ قآمت على لوفلي مو بس انآ والنآري ..* 
*يلآ بالإتحآآد قوووه هع هع هع* 


*المووهم ...؛
بسم الله ...* 

*- <-- شوفي مآ بحط أرقآم جنب الأسئله عشآن أخفف حدة الصعوبه ..* 
*هع هع هع*

*مشينآ .. <-- وين هههه مخرفه والله يعينكم علي ..* 

*- تخيلي بيوم من الأيآم .. أن وآحد دخل عليك بالمسن .. بدون إضآفه ولآ شي ..* 
*وقآلك يآ فلآنهـ <-- أسمك .. أنآ فلآن بن فلآن الفلآني <-- أسم مآ تعرفي صآحبه ..* 
*وأبي أخطبك على سنه آلله ورسولهـ ...* 
*جاي أعطيك خبر عشآن أبي أعرف وجهة نظرك بالزوآج قبل لآ أتقدم رسمي ..* 
*أنآ أشتغل في ..... ورآتبي ...... وعمري ....* 
*أبد مآ خلآ شي الرجآل مآقآله ..!!*
*وش ردك عليه ؟! وهل تقولين لآهلك ؟!*

*-البآسورد اللي حقك أرقآم أو حروف ؟! طيب وش هي بالنسبه لك ؟؟قويه والا ضعيفه ؟؟ <-- بتبوق إيميلك الظآهر ..*
*- الأيميلين اللي عندك الاشخآص اللي فيهم مختلفين أو نفسهم ؟!*
*- كم سكربت مركب على إيميلك ؟! وش هم ؟! وش أكثر وآحد تستخدميه منهم ؟!*
*- وش رده فعلك من شخص عزيز على قلبك بيوم كان ملان وجا يلعب بأعصآبك وأتهمك بجرحه و .. و.. كلام قوي ..* 
*وبالنهايه جآ قآلك ترآك انتي الوحيده اللي شآبكه وحب يسوي فيك مقلب ؟!*
*-آخر مره سويتي إيميلك متصل متى ؟! وليش أكثر شي دون أتصآل ؟؟ هربآنه من منو ؟! وليش ؟*
*- تستخدمي ثيمات مع مسنك ؟ واذا اي وش هو؟؟ وش لونه ؟؟ وكم يظل معك ؟؟* 
*- آخر مره إيميلك سوى تحديث متي ؟؟!*
*- خآصيه ما استمع اليه تشتغل معك أو لآ ؟؟ طيب وش أكثر شي تسمعين أغـآآني أو عزآ هع ؟*
*- شكل الاضآفه وش يعني لك ؟ مآ يخوفك ؟ يشوقك ؟؟ صفي شعورك < قولي قسسم هع*
*- <--- سؤآل خآرجي ممكن ؟ وش شعورك وأنآ والنآري جآلسين نتحآلف عليك ؟؟* 
*وألحين بعد في نآسآت مسويه تحقيق معنآ ؟؟* 
*طيب مآ ودك تدوسين بطننآ ؟؟ <-- صرآحه ؟؟* 
*تبيني أرجع ؟ <-- حتى لو قلتي لآ برجع ترى <-- نحاسه هههههه* 

*خلاص أإأمممم أتوووقع أني برجع ويمكن مآ أرجع ..* 
*إذآ نط بمخي سؤآل مآ بترردد صدقيني أدري البيت بيتي هع <-- عزمت وخلصت هع*

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآآفيهـ ..* 
*لاعدمـ ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

ودي اسدح الدينة من الاسلة بس نحاسة وعناد :evil: 
<< اعترف ولا عندي فيها بعد ؟
 :atkal: 

امم كم سؤال تبغي >> نعسان :sleep:  ماتوقع بجي عندي شي :wacko:  حلو
بس على مانا انتظر الصلاة بسدح لك كم فلسفة ههه :laugh: 

المهم مابي اثقل عليك لان في من بيتكفل بباقي الموازين !!
مابي اطول هدرة  لاتتوقف عضويتي  :huh: 

سين سؤال جيم جواب << تدري ؟؟

اول سين >> ويش قلنا (يعني سؤال )
^^
نكمل
يوم ونتي في مجمع مادري في كوفي شوب >> ماليي شغل في وين
المهم كنتي جالسة وفي بنت جالسة بعدين عندك بس تشوفيها
وهي تحوس في الجوال وجاك بلوكوف
<نوع من الفضلول انك بشوي ويش راسلة البنت
لغيتيه عودت رسلته
وقبلتي طلعت ملاحظة فيها ايميل >> ويش بسوي فيها 
تضيفيه لو لا ؟؟
<< نفرض ضفتيه  ... وكلمتيها ومادري  ايش وصارت صاحبتك
بعد شهر ماردي شهرين مادري 3 المهم بعد فترى
قالت لك بقول لك شي بس لاتزعلي وقلتي ليها قولي
وقالت لك اني مو بنت اني ولد @!@ :amazed:  ويش بسوي
ويمين يسار على بالك انها تمزح واثبتت لك انها ولد بطريقة ما
وطلع طول هذي الفرة انتي تكلمي ولد مو بنت !!؟؟
عجل وين راحت البنت الي كانت اقعدة جدامش ونتي تشربي الكابتشوين حقك !؟؟ :rolleyes: 
<< طلع مو النت الي ترسل لك البلوكوف ولدبس انت ماشفتيه ههه
المهم ويش بكون موقفك وكيف بتصرفي وي هذا الولد الي صار صاحبتك لفترى طويلة من الزمن !! :weird: 


يلا خلاص بس سؤال اليوم >> وهذا تسميه سؤال  :noworry: 


لو اقول لك بشوف ليش سؤال فاني وخلاص لان باقي خمس دقايق يمكن على الاذان

نفرظ انك مرة من المرات مسجلة في منتدى من المنتديات
في زمن من الازمان وبعد تفعيل عضويت الاشراك
جى على بالي سؤال يقول
ان صاحب المنتدى ضافك ورفضتي الاضافة
ورسل لك على الخاص انه يبغاك في امور تخص المنتدى
وعود رسل اضافة << صخر عليك وقبلتيها زين  :bleh: 
الموهيم
صار يكلمك في عن المنتدى بس ومع الايام قام يتمادى في الكلام
ومن اخبارك وكذا الا مادري ويشو << المهم انه قام يلف ودور
ويش بكون ردك عليه ونتي حبيتي المنتدى وعضاء المنتدى
كيف بكون تصرفك تتريك المنتدى وتشابقي صابحه لو شيف ؟؟

بس سؤالين زي ماقلت ومابي اطول عليك

صح سؤال ثالث

ويش لون المسنجر حقك

ويلا خلاص زهقت من الاسلة

اممم لو اقول لك هذا آخر سؤال

لو سويت معجزة وغيرتي الرسالة الشخصية حقك ويش بتحطي ؟؟

امممممممممم لحظة بشوف باقي شي لو ماباقي 

اوكي خلاص ماباقي شي يمكن ارجع بعد ماصلي احط سؤال قبل النوم

جاوبي عليهم كلهم زين خيتو
وسمحي ليي تعبتك معانا
بعطيك اجازة يوم مابحط لك شي
وبعدين برجع عشان اشوف ويش صار هنا :cool: 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## الــــنـــاري

:lol:  :wavetowel2:  :lol: 
نسيت اقول لك كم حجم الحخط حق ماسنجرك :weird: 
وهل تستخدمي نفس الخط في الايميلين؟ :toung: 

- ليش كبرياء تحب تتعيلف فيك ؟ :cool:  :deh: 
<< عجبني كلامه في الاتحاد قوة وفي النصر ضعف  :toung: 
والهلال عداهم وفاز :cool: 
 :clap:  :clap: 
<< مالي شغل في الكورة بس هيه جت كذا :toung: 

يلا بقوم اصلي << غفر الله لك
>> جميعاً(كل الاعضاء)

 :ongue:  :ongue: جاوي جاوبي :ongue:  :ongue:

----------


## looovely

*حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يقه*
*تــــــــــونـــــــي طــــــــــــاااااااااااااااااالعه من المــــــــــــــوضوع,,و وجع توجع عدوي* 
*لآآآآآآآآآآآآآآلكن مآآآآآآآآآآآآني حآآآآآآآآآآآله شي الـــــــــحين زيـــــــــن*
*فـــــــــوت طـــــلعــــــــت الـــــكورنـــيـــش عـــشآآآآآآآآآآن احل الوآآآآآآآآآآجبآآآآآآآآآآت والحــــين تــــــــآآآآآآآآرسين لـــيــي  الصــــفح ــه*
*خلآآآآآآآآآآص عـــزلـــنــا ســــكـــرناااااااااااا* 
*قــــفــــلـــناااااااااااااااا* 
*حـــــــــــل وااااااااااجبــــــات اليــــوووووووووووم*
*مـــــــــــــااااااااااااااااااافي*
*حــــــــــلـــم آبـــلــــــــيس بالـــــجـــنـــه*
*مــــــــــ ع الــــــــثــــــلااااااااااااامهـ*
*رآآآآآآآآآآآآيحـــه أتـــخ ـــمد*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

:rolleyes: هــلاااا looovely



أخبــارك ؟؟


شكلك أزهقتي مـن الشمس تضرب فيك 


الله يعينك  :amuse: 


عــندي كم سؤال  :nuts: 


1- تـحبي تحطي الضهور دون إتصال ؟  :rolleyes: 

2- متى آخر مره غيرتي النك ؟؟ :laugh: 

3- وش آخر صورة مسن حفظتيها في الجهاز  :wacko: 

4- مركبة ثيم في المسن؟ إذا مركبة صورية وحطيه  :coool: 

5- إذا أستعملتي النت لازم تفتحي المسن؟  :smile1: 


وبش 


هههههههههه


نريحك شوي 


لاتنسي تجيبي لك مظله عشان الشمس  :lol: 



يمكن لي عودات  :shiny:

----------


## hope

*مرحبآآآآآ* 
*انا اشهد انك عجييييبه ياا لوفلي* 
*لك هالسؤال*
*هل سبق لك مره من المرآت انك ضفتي ايميل تخرررريف من مخك عشآن تتسلي وإطيييري الملل عننك ؟؟؟ مع السبب ادا كآن لأ ؟* 
*ادا ايييه ،، هل صآحب الايميل قبل الاضافه ؟ ادا اييه ،، سولفتي وصآرت صدآقه ؟*  
*وبـــــس يآغنآتي*
*ادا جا شي في بالي مابقصر ويآك*  
*سـلآآم*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*بآآآكـ قلبي..*
*وحشتيني بآلقوهـ تصدقي من زمآن مآجيت حطيت لش أسئله<0000 شلآآآآخه دي*
*كرزوهـ خلينآ عليهآ نطفشهآآ <000 عقبآل مآ أطفشك هع* 
*الموهيــــــم تفضلي الأسئله قلبو..<0000 مصخنآهآ عفر*
*1.. بعطيك توبيكآت وكل توبيك أبغآش تقولي ليي شنو حآلة البنت اللي تحطه .. يعني تعبآنه نفسيآ مغرورهـ طفشآنه ألخ...*
*الأول ..*
*وسط الدموع؟ ياترى من أكون!!*
*الثآني..*
*أزيــف( .. ضحكتي ] .. مهما بقى في خاطري " ونّــات"*
*" وأضمد طعنتــي .. مهما ظروف الوقت [ ذلتنّي ..)*
*الثآلث..*
*أنـ ـ ــآ جرح من جروح الزمن..}*
*الرآبع..*
*أحوووبــآك بس وين ألآقيك*
*2..تستخدمين مجلدآت مشآركه ولآآ لآ..؟*
*3..روحي إلى أدوآت ..بعدين خيآرآت .. بعدين الخصوصيه..؟ شوفي لي كم وحده حآذفتنك..؟*
*4..تحبي تحطي توبيكآت غرآآم..؟*
*5..تستخدمين مآيك..أو كآم؟*
*6..أبغآش بعد تصوري لي إيميلش..؟*
*7.. آآآخر وآحد وبضف فيسي*

*تحطين لنا جزء من محادثة اما انها مزحة او هوشة او موقف يضحك*  
*وبس خلصنآآ*
*يالله حليهم انتي تعبت<0000 ويش سويتي عشآن تتعبي* 
*يالله سلآآآآمون*
*تحياىتون*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## كبرياء

> *حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يقه*
> 
> *تــــــــــونـــــــي طــــــــــــاااااااااااااااااالعه من المــــــــــــــوضوع,,و وجع توجع عدوي* 
> *لآآآآآآآآآآآآآآلكن مآآآآآآآآآآآآني حآآآآآآآآآآآله شي الـــــــــحين زيـــــــــن*
> *فـــــــــوت طـــــلعــــــــت الـــــكورنـــيـــش عـــشآآآآآآآآآآن احل الوآآآآآآآآآآجبآآآآآآآآآآت والحــــين تــــــــآآآآآآآآرسين لـــيــي الصــــفح ــه*
> *خلآآآآآآآآآآص عـــزلـــنــا ســــكـــرناااااااااااا* 
> *قــــفــــلـــناااااااااااااااا* 
> *حـــــــــــل وااااااااااجبــــــات اليــــوووووووووووم*
> *مـــــــــــــااااااااااااااااااافي*
> ...



 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* <--- جميع التعآبير ..* 
*هههههههههه رووحي ناااامي مو تطلعي من المنتدى بكبره ..* 
*ههههههههه ..لآ ألحين تخليني أسدح لك كم سؤآل على الطآير* 
*ترى بعدها النحااسه ضااربه حدهاا هع هع* 
*وترى هذآ أنتي قلتيهآ وآجبآت يعني يجب فعلهآ ويحررررم تركهآ ..<-- أفتت* 
*هههههه والله فقعتيني ضحك هع هع* 
*بآآيووو ..* 
*وآلله يعييينك هع هع ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

ويش فيها الاخت عصبت!!
في احد غلط عليها ؟؟
لومانحبها ماحطينا ليها اسالة والله ويش قولش كبرياؤ
الحين روحي انخمدي ومن تقعدي رزي فيسك هناك
ونا بنام << مابنخمد >> ومن اقعد بجيب لك كم سؤال
<< لانك بتكوني خلتي حل هذي الاسالة
بطوطة خليها تحل هذول بعدين ضيفي زيادة2
كم يوم باقي عليه الحين ؟؟ ممكن تقولي لينا كروزة
عشان نجهز آخر الكشتة

سلام

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هدآآويش عصبت وأني أفكرهآ تتحمل مو زيي بآآآآآآل طلعت عصبيه يمآآآهـ أنخشوو عنهآ لآ تجي تسطر ليكم*
*خلآآآص أختنآ في الله لآتعصبي هدي بآآلش ألحين نآمي وإزآ قعدتي بتروقي آخر روآآق هع*
*أفتآء كبـــرآء في محله هع هع*
*<0000 لآ محصلين كف يعني محصلين*
*خلآآآص مآبسألهآ خليهآ تجآوب والله يعين اللي بيحل محلهآآ هآآآآآع*
*<0000طلعو أشرآر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبـــــــآح الود يآاحلى ورد* 

*أخبآركم ان شآء الله تمآم كلكم ،،،*

*lOOOvely حبووبه ولاتعصبي ولاشي يالغلا بكل بسآطهـ وسهولهـ*

*اذا تحسي انك تعبتي وأكتفيتي بالأسئلة الموجودهـ خلاص ننهي الكشته معك*

*ونشكرك على تلبيتك الدعوهـ وانبسطنآ معك كتير ياحلوهـ ،،،*

*[..الرجآء من الأعضآء عدم اضآفة أي رد حتى ترد اذا ودهآ تكمل أو تكتفي بالاسئله..]*

*الرجآء الالتزام لوسمحتو ...*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## كبرياء

*هههههههههه* 
*خلآص الرررحمه يآنآس أرحموهآآ ..* 
*شكلهآ بعدهآ نآآيمه من كثر هالوآجبآآت هع هع ..* 
*على العموم أنآ مع النآري* 
*يعني لو مآ نهتم لك مآ شفتينآ رآزين الوجه هنآ صووح ؟!*
*على العموم إذآ تبين نووقف الكشته بنوقف هع ...* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## looovely

*              ههههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآي*
*      يآآآآآآآعلي,,ترى أمزح ويآآآآآكم,,بــج ــد* 
*       بــس لأني صــج كنت رآآآيحة أنآآآآآم,,* 
*         والـــــيووووووووووم كله لكم بعد,,* 
*          مآآآآآآبتحرك من الصفحة,,رآآآآزه الوجه*
*                بس عشان آجااااااوبكم,,* 
*               وضحكوه النح ــيسه,,ههههههه*
*         ضحكتيني,,وش شايفتني,,متوح ــشه على غفله* *  هههههههه لا توقفوا عن الأسئله وآني * 
*ماباوقف عن الأجوووووووووبه* 
* آني أجوبتي جاهزه في الفرن* 
*بـس انتو الي يبيلكم آختراع في الأسئله,,خخخخخ* 
*يآآآآلله رايحه أجاوب,,مع الثلامه*

----------


## looovely

> *هـآآآع ...* 
> *كبريآء وصلت ...* 
> *بلمهي*
> *يآآلله حيووووووووو ..* 
> * حيوها القمر زين حيوها..>>أمـبـيييه قامت تغني*
> *أشوف الشله كلهآ قآمت على لوفلي مو بس انآ والنآري ..* 
> *يلآ بالإتحآآد قوووه هع هع هع * 
> *ههههههه’’ذكرتيني  بكراتين الرجل الحديدي*
> 
> ...



 
*إذا في مخك آسئله,,ارجعي* 
*مآودي تخلص الكشته,,وانتِ مآ أرضيتي* 
*فــضـوووووولك* 
*تح ــيآآآآآآآتووووووو*

----------


## looovely

> ودي اسدح الدينة من الاسلة بس نحاسة وعناد 
> *هههههههههه,,قول ليي لاويه النحاسه ولعناد*
> * ترى آني بعد آمووووووت في لعناد* 
> *ده هو حبيب آلبي*
> 
> << اعترف ولا عندي فيها بعد ؟
> ** 
> *آني بعد آعترف آني عنوده,,ترى يقولو..يقولو ها * 
> *الأعتراف بالحق فتحيه*
> ...

----------


## looovely

> نسيت اقول لك كم حجم الحخط حق ماسنجرك
> وهل تستخدمي نفس الخط في الايميلين؟ 
> *أي نفس الخط ونفس الون بعد* 
> *ومره ثانيه لاتنسى*
> *شكله النعس مأفر عليك* 
> - ليش كبرياء تحب تتعيلف فيك ؟
> *مو أنت يانحيس الي حادها علي* 
> *وهذا السؤال موجه ليهااااا*
> *كبريآآآآآآؤه,,بسرعه جاوبي ليش تحبي,,تتعيلفي*
> ...



*يلا مع الثلامه*
*ثالم وثلم* 
*لاتنسى تجي تسدح باقي الأسئله*
*ترى انتظر* 
*أوووووووووه نثيت أقولك,,كيف* 
*بث نثيت هالنثوه*
*تــرى طوووووولـت بآآآآآآآلي*
*وصلت امريكا,,أنت زيد الأسئله,,*
*وبتوصل للمريخ*
*وعند فيض من الصبر للي خلص صبره بعد* 
*تـــشــآآآآآآآآآآو* 
*نثيت اقو لك أني حذفت من الابتسامت*
* مو كأنك أكلتهم أكل,,الاخ جوعان؟؟*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب* 

*خلاص الحين بأمكأنكم تضيفو الأسئلة طبعاً الناري وكبرياء مايحتاج أوصيكم* 

*لي عودهـ بكم سؤال* 

*وبش* 

*تحيآتوووو*

----------


## looovely

> هــلاااا looovely







> *هلا بيش* 
> 
> 
> 
> أخبــارك ؟؟ 
> *ثينه طاحوا اضروس من كثر ماتكلم*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*وااااااااااااااو تصدقي ضروسش صايرين يلمعوا* 

*أكيد مفركتنهم عدل..خخخخزي ضروسي هع هع* 
*مع الثلامه وحييييييآآآآش بأني تآآآآآآيم*

----------


## looovely

> *مرحبآآآآآ* 
> *مرآآآآآآآحب خيتووووو*
> 
> 
> *انا اشهد انك عجييييبه ياا لوفلي*
> * فيني من العجب العجآآآآآآب بعد*
> 
> *لك هالسؤال*
> *هل سبق لك مره من المرآت انك ضفتي ايميل تخرررريف من مخك عشآن تتسلي وإطيييري الملل عننك ؟؟؟ مع السبب ادا كآن لأ ؟* 
> ...



 
*حيآآآآآآآش خيتوووو*
*  بأني تآآآآآآآيم*
* تــشــآآآآآآآو*

----------


## looovely

> *بآآآكـ قلبي..*
> * آآآآآآحلى بآآآآآآآآآآك ياقلبووووووو*
> 
> *وحشتيني بآلقوهـ تصدقي من زمآن مآجيت حطيت لش أسئله<0000 شلآآآآخه دي* 
> *أنتِ أكفر*
> *كرزوهـ خلينآ عليهآ نطفشهآآ <000 عقبآل مآ أطفشك هع* 
> * لا تصدقين عاد ما حسها طفش* 
> *أحلى تسلااااااااايه*
> *الموهيــــــم تفضلي الأسئله قلبو..<0000 مصخنآهآ عفر* 
> ...




*حيآآآآآآآآش خيتو*
* بأني تآآآآآآآيم*
* يالله اني الحين بطلع,,بهيت*
* مارجع الا ومليه الصفحة* 
*تح ـــيآآآتي*

----------


## كبرياء

*هههههه* 
*المطلووب مني أجآوب على سؤآل النآري ؟! هههههههههههه*
*تدرين أنآ حآليآ أمر بحآله تخريف عظيمهـ ..* 
*مآ أدري متى توقف .. والله يستر أما وقفوآ عضويتي هنآ قبل مآ أعقل من جديد ..* 
*والله يعينك يآ لوفلي على مآ بلآك ..* 
*ألحين أنـآآ أبي أعرف كم بـآقي على الكشته ؟!*
*عشان الحين مخي فآضي ..* 
*بس لسسه فيني نحاسهـ ..*
*هع .. لي بـآآك :):* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*عفر أني وصلت ونورت* 

*شو الأخبـــــــآر مع الكشتــــــــتهـ خلني أجننش وأطفشش شوي مابقى عليش شي*

*وتخلص كشتش * 

*ومايصير تقعدي شوي فآضيه طلعت لش كم سؤال ماادري من وينه جو* 

*أول طلب ليي* 

*يعني اني ترى احبش له = عشآن تنفذي طلبي* 

*امبآش تدخلي في محآدثهـ ايا أحد وتكوني فيهـ مربوشهـ يعني موعآقلهـ  ونفذيه ،،،*


*الثاني* 

*[c=66][ [a=15]كشتي[/a] ] عـآلم .. [a=15]من إختيـآري[/a] ~ [/c]* 
*حطي هالتوبيك وشوفي وش ردة الموجودين عندش ؟*

*وأنتين تحطي لش توبيكآت من هالنوعيه المربوشهـ  ،،،

وش توبيككِ الحآلي ؟؟

وبش هذا الا جا في بالي اذا جا في بالي شي بدون عزومهـ أعرف المكآن برجع 

تحيآتووو
**
*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

لوفي اليوم غايبة !!
المهم انا خلاص اكتفيت يمكن
بس بنتظر اللي جاي في الطريق ^_^
ولي يبغا يجي هنا يرفع ايده << حاط في بالي 3 اعضاء تقريباً @!@
ونشاء الله كل واحد بياخد حقه هنا

بسالك سؤال واحد لااكسر بخاطرك
اول امس جيت معصبة ماخليتي شي ماقلتيه
لو استلموك في المسن كبرياء وبطوطة وكروزة ومادري من << اهم شي مو انا :bigsmile: 
المهم طلعنا بياربع روس <آسف اقصد 4 اشخاص
نطوك عليك في محادفة جماعية وياساتر كلهم داقتهم الرباشة ملوين
ونتي ملاااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة وهم يبغا يتسلو على شبدك ~!~
ويش بسوين فيهم بتولعي فيهم حريقة بعد @!@
<مابسميك الا ام الحرايقة× ^>^

يلا سلام وتعاوني ويايي على العضو الجديد << نسوي حلف ^<^


لي باك انشاء الله

----------


## looovely

* ســـلآآآآآآآآآآم,,*
* كروزه جايبه واجب بس وين الباقي,,لا يكون بس*
* الحريقه حرقتهم,,وخافوا يقربوا من الموضوع,,هع هع* 
*صبري عليي كروزه وضع جهاز لا يسمح الآن* 
*قاعده اضبظ فيه شغله وبس آخلص باحله,,بس*
* آن شاء الله مايأديني جهازي ,,وآخلصه بسرعه*
* الناري ..*
* آني مو غايبه,,بس مثل مآ أسلفت بلأعلى* 
*وبس هذا السؤال الي جايبه مو من العاده!!*
* أنصحك ماتكفي الأسئله لزين ماتقول كروزه,,خلصت*
* كشتت لوفلي..نسيت الي آني سويته فيك,,مددت كشتتك*
* خخخخخخخخ* 
*وبعدين لاويه بتسمين آم الحريقه>>هون الزعل والله..ترى طلعتوا*
* أنتو الي ماينمزح معاكم..آني لو عصبت كان شفت زلزال*
* بالقطيف مو كذا,,المهم,,أشك ان عضويتي اني الي بتتوقف*
* يلآسلام..ليي عوده*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*هههههههههههههههههههه* 

*والله لوعندي ايميلهآ كآن الحين مجننتهآ على الحريقه* 

*والله مآاقول غير الله يعين العضو الجآي كلنآ بنتعآون عليهـ شكلنآ* 

*مآفي على النآري خلص وأرتآح حتى لو يجنن احد مايمديه يردها لهـ  ،،،* 

*عموماً looovely يالغلا نورتينآ في الكشتهـ صحيح طفشنآك وجننآك ،،،*

*بس والله نورتينآ وأنبسطنآ كتير معك  ،،،*

*لاعدمنآك يالغلا ،،،*

*خلآص ارتحتي من الكشتهـ ودعيهآ آخر شي لك اليووم يالغلا  ،،،*

*والى بآقي الأعضـــــــــــــاء* 

*ثلاث أسمآء للتصويت لو سمحتووووووو ،،،*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## looovely

> *عفر أني وصلت ونورت* 
> * انتِ منوره من زمان*
> 
> *شو الأخبـــــــآر مع الكشتــــــــتهـ خلني أجننش وأطفشش شوي مابقى عليش شي* 
> *هههههههآآآآآآي يعني لآخر لحظه* 
> *وش دعوة تطفيشي راحه شكله*
> 
> *وتخلص كشتش * 
> 
> ...




*حيييييييآآآآآآآش خيتووووو*

----------


## looovely

> لوفي اليوم غايبة !! 
> 
> *شكلك تشرف ع الغياب ..ماسرع ماسجلتني غياب* 
> المهم انا خلاص اكتفيت يمكن 
> *لآآآآآآ,,متأكد..راجع نفسك,,لا يكون فضى عقلك*
> *من الآسئله,,ترى لسه ماطفشت*
> *وإذا على حريقه,,هذي مو حريقة طفش* 
> *حريقة نعس ههههههههه* 
> بس بنتظر اللي جاي في الطريق ^_^
> ...



*حييييييييآآآآآآك خيوووووو* 
*بس آبي اقول شغله*
*إن شاء الله ماحد زعل مني على الحريقه* 
*لأن في نآس اعتزلوا فن الأسئله* 
*من بعدها*
*مآبي اطلع من الكشته وأحد زعلان*
*كلها كم يوم وآسوي تخفيف دخول ع المنتدى* 
*لا يصير فيني شي بعد مو ناقصه*

----------


## looovely

* تسلمي كروز غناتي عـ الكشته*
* وأني بعد اصطانصت ويآآآكم كتير* 
* بس تصدقي أكتشفت آكتشاف عظيم* 
*اكتشفت آن في ناس واجد تبي تنتقم مني*
* لهدرجه أني مطفشه العالم بالمنتدى وأني مادري*
* الحمد الله مافي نداء,,لكشتتي* 
*كآن صار في هجوم ع الصفحه,,وغفصه يادنيا غفصه*
* وكل واحد يبي يدز الكثير من الأسئله عشان * 
*يطفشني يعوض عن التطفيش الي سويت له*
* عن غير علم ودرايه مني هع هع* 
* (وإن شاء الله مآكون زعلت أحد)*
*تح ــيــآآآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههه خلصتوآ كشتهـ حقت لوفلي ؟!*
*أممممم أوومآآ طفشنآآك عدل هـآ ... هع*

*طيب يبي لنآ نررشح حد ثآني ..* 
*بس شكله النـآآري يبي يآخذ حقهـ منك زيين .. ولسه مآ خلص أسأله ..* 
*خلاص رآح أرشحك مرره ثآآنيه مررره ثآآنيه*
*<--- قلبت تليتبيز هع هع* 

*أمززح معك بعد ألحين لآ أنذبح ..* 
*بشوووف وين بتوصلون ..*
*وبفكر بأحد وبرد لكم خبر ...*
*سي يو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد* 

*أنآ عن نفسي جآي في بالي كبريآء ،،،*

*باقي اسمين ـ،،*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## Habit Roman

هههههههههههههههههه
اي خلو كبرياء خلينا نطفر ابها شوي ونجننها <<<<<<<< اتفرغت حسنة من صلواتها توها جاية وتتشرط بعد

ممم ونخلي مممم من عوامية صفوانية الثانية 
وانتوا اختارواا الثالثه خخخ<<<<<<<<<< جزمت خلاص على الثانية

تحياتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أني أختــآر كبريآء عصآفيرووو*
*هدي إللي متحلفه فيهآآ بآلقوه هع هع*
*ننتظر نشووف مين غيرهآآ*

----------


## كبرياء

*<---- تشهق* 
*هاااا هاااااا stop دقيقه بقول لكم وش رآآيكم بآخر شقآوه* 
*ترى وحده فله وتعجبكم بقووه وش لكم بكبريآء هع هع هع هع* 
*أنـآ أرشح آخر شقآوه مرتين ..* 
*يعني أعتبروني صوتين هههههههههههههـآآي*
*سي يو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الورد* 

*معنآ أسمين حآلياً* 

*1 كبريآء* 

*2 آخر شقآوهـ* 

*بآقي لنآ أسم اخير من يختآرهـ ؟؟؟* 

*وبش* 

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## looovely

*خيتووووو كروزهـ* 
*كأنو في تصويت لعواميه صفوانيه*
*من قبل حبة الرمان,,,* 
*ويلاااا لو سمحتوا,,أختارو بسرعه عشان أكون متواجدهـ* 
*قبل أن تبدأ موعد رحلتي*
*وآخد حيفي في الكشته عدل مدل*
*لاني نآآآآآآويه آسنتر عـ الصفحة* 
*واللي بطيح في شبدهـ يااااااااويلاهـ ويلاهـ ,,هع هع*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الورد* 

*هالمرهـ حمآس التصويت ^_^ ،،،*

*ومعنآ في التصويت :*

*1 آخر شقآوهـ* 

*2 كبريآء* 

*3 عوآمية صفوآنية* 

*يالله صوتووو عشآن تبدأ الكشتهـ ،،،*

*تحيآتوووو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اتفق وي كبرياء ورشح آخر شقآوهـ 
يلا جيبها بسرعة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب الا الان التصويت كالتالي ؛*

*آخر شقآوهـ صوتين ؛؛*

*عوآمية صفوآنية صوت ،،*

*كبريآء صوت ،،،*

*ملاحظه هآمهـ : التصويت رآح يكون الى الصبآح تقريباً وبعدهآ الأكثر اصوات*

*هي الا في الكشتهـ ،،،*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## hope

*أصوووت لآخر شقآوه*
*جيبوهآ*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مبروك لآخر شقآوه فزتي في الترشيح
ويلا جهزي حالك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

جيبوها بسرعة
ترى متحمس للكشاتة
مادري للكداشة <<  مش حالك
يلا بالانتظار ^_^

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*يو يو متأخرة البنت كالعادة..*

*وشو يعني الحين آخر شقاوة؟؟؟*
*إذا بعده التصويت اصوت للغالية كبرياء...*

*موفقين يارب..*

----------


## looovely

* يلا يلا,,كررررروز سوي الأحصائيه*
* عشاني آني مآبي أصوت,,لأن الثنتين متحلفه فيهم* 
*مع أن الحين ماحد يقدر يقرب ناحي* 
*خلصت كشتتي,,*
* بس يلا جيبوها بسرعه عشان يمديني آخد حيفي* 
* بنتظار كروزهـ في آصدار الأمر برفع الأسئله* 
*أوووو نسيت شغله,,لاتتهاوشو من يصير في الكشته* 
*لكل مجتهداً نصيب,,هع هع*
* تح ــيــآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## كبرياء

*هههههههه* 
*<--- تنتظر الرحمه الربآنيه ...* 
*<-- لآ وكلآم لوفلي يصروع زيآدهـ ..* 
*نآويين على فضيحهـ شكلكمـ ..* 
*إن شآلله الصوت الحآآسم لصآآلحي هع* 
*ونسوي كشتتنآ مع آخر شقـآوهـ* 
*<--- بتجهز الأسئلهـ ..* 
*هآآع*
*سي يو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

كرووووزة يلا سوي لينا احصائية
وجيبة بطوطة بسرعة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب يالغلا* 

*صبآح الورد وأحلى من الورد ؛؛؛*

*آخر شقآوهـ ثلاث أصوآت ،،،*

*عوآميه صفوآنيه  صوت ،،،*

*كبريآء صوتين ،،،*

*ألف ألف مبرووووووووك آخر شقآوهـ أنتي معنآ بالكشتهـ* 

*وبتنورينآ يالغلا وترى ماادري ليش ودي أطفشك و النآري وكبريآء شكلهم كذلك*

*نتمنى تنبسطي معنآ وتطولي بآلك علينآ* 

*شكلنآ في النهآيه* 

*أنا وكبريآء والنآري بنسويي مجموعة تطفيش ضيف الكشته* 

*مآاوصيكم الناري وكبرياء ابي اسئلتكم من طولهـآ صفحهـ كآملهـ* 

*وبتنوري وياهلا يالغلا ،،،*

*نـــــــآدو آخر شقآوهـ للكشتهـ تعرفو رصيدي مخلص* 

*تحيآتوووو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم 
هلا اوخيتي
كيف الحال انشاء الله بخير
على بركة الله نبدية الكشتة1

امم اول اول سؤال يقول
كم ايميل عندك وايش الوالنهم وكم رقم الخط ويش نوعه
واي اصدار منس تستخدمي ؟؟

السؤال الفاني يقول
ابي النيك نيم حقك والرسالة الشخصية والصورة الرمزية
وبغا ايضا توبيك من تاليفك  !!

السؤال الفالف يقول
كم شخص عندك في الايميل وذا كان عندك ايميلين قولي كل ايميل كم فيه
وكم عضو من الاعضاء عندك ايميله ومن الي ودك تضيفيه؟؟

السؤال الوابع يقول
هل تستخدمي المايك او الكام ؟
وذا كنتي تسخدميهم هل تستخديهم واجد او قليل؟؟

امم السؤال الحامت يتول
ول تنتي تفسانة حدك ولي في الايميل حاي يزقك زياتدة فوق زقهك
ويش بتكون ردة فعلك وكيف بكون تصرفك معاها تشابقيها او .. او .. << اكملي الفراغ ؟؟

السوعال الصادص يغول
كم نفر محضور عندك وهل تحب تطفشي الناس بشارات التنبيه
و ايش الرموز الي تستخدميهم بكثرة ؟؟

السؤال الصابع يقول
هل صادف وضافك ولد في المسن
وماهي ردت فعلك وكيف تم التصفر معه ؟؟

السؤال الفامن يحكي
جربتي مرة تخربطي ايميل وبس وضفتيه عشان تضيعي وقت ؟؟
اذا ايه هل استمرت العلاقة او بس تسليتي وحدفتيه ؟؟

السؤال التاسع يقول
جتك اضافة من ايميل غرية وقام يكلمك كلام عادي
وستمرت العلاقة بينكم فترى طويلة وبعدين اكتشفتي ان صاحب الايميل ولد
ويش بتكون ردت فعلك وكيف بتصرفي وياه ؟؟

امم شكلها مافيه عاشر << بشوف اذا فيه لو مافيه
السؤال العاشر والاخير لليوم :amuse: 
انبسطي وي كشتتي ول لا << بدون مجاملات
وايش رايك ونا اتفق مع كبرياء عشان نوقع بك :weird:  بشباك الكشتة :bigsmile: 


هذي اول نسخة اسألة كربونية
 جاوبيهم كلهم صح عشان اعرف اطرح باقي النسخة
اتمنى مافقلت عليك خيتو
يلا بنتظار الاجابة الكالمة
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
لي باكات انشاء الله

----------


## looovely

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
* مــبــروووك من أغفاص مغفصه من قلبي*
* ترى بجد راح تستانسي في الكشته,,بس أنصحك تجيبيلك ماي*
* كل مرة تدخلين,,هع هع* 
*زبدة الموضوع وهي الأسئله,,يلااا بينا* 
*ابيك تسدحين نيم الثاني والرابع من المتصلين* 
*ونيم السابع والتاسع من الغير متصل؟؟* 
*وتجيبين صورت المتصل الثالث والأول؟؟*
* طيب لو يجي أحد يكلمك من مسنجر جوال ,,تكلميه*
* عادي ولا تستملين لأنه بيكون بطيء؟؟وهل تستخدمي* 
*مسن في الجوال؟؟*
* بجيب لك صور ابي توبيكات روعه تناسب* 
*نبدء بأول صوره* 


* فاني صوره*
* * 
*وابي توبيك من تلوينك؟؟*
* وبعد باجيب لك توبيكن وحطي لي صور تناسبهم*
* [c=10]احمدوا ربكم[/c] في ماسنجركم [c=13]قمر[/c] *** [c=39]لو مو انا فيه[/c] [c=37]كيف بتشوفوا المتصلين[/c] <* 
* والثاني،* 

*ღ[c=10]مـآ[/c][c=13]أج[/c][c=6]ـمل[/c][c=45] أن[/c] [c=30]نـرى[/c] [c=29]الـح[/c][c=28]ـيـاة[/c][c=58]بألوان[/c] [c=2]عـديدةღ[/c] * 
*امممممم راح أكتفي بذول لأني مشغوله>>ليي رجعه حتى لو ما حليتيهم* 
*فــكــوني بنتظاري دائما**ً*
* اسع ــد الأوقات لكِ* 
*تح ــيــآآآآآتي..
**
*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *مرآحب يالغلا*  
> *صبآح الورد وأحلى من الورد ؛؛؛* 
> 
> *آخر شقآوهـ ثلاث أصوآت ،،،*
> *من وين طآآلعين؟!!**عوآميه صفوآنيه صوت ،،،*
> 
> *كبريآء صوتين ،،،* 
> *ألف ألف مبرووووووووك آخر شقآوهـ أنتي معنآ بالكشتهـ* 
> *الله يبآرك فيش يآبعد جبدي وعقبآآآآآآلش هع هع*
> ...







*حيآآش الله غنآآتي يالله بسرعه جيبي أسئلتش* 
*بـــــــرب*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يلا خيتو جاوبي على الجم سؤال الي حطيتهم عشان اكمل طرح
ونشاء الله كبرياء تجيك الحين وماتقصر وياك بعد ^_^

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *السلام عليكم* 
> 
> *وعليكم الســلآم والرحمه* 
> *هلا اوخيتي*
> *أهلين وسهلين*
> *كيف الحال انشاء الله بخير*
> *الحمد الله بخيـــر ..عسآك طيب أنت*
> *على بركة الله نبدية الكشتة1*
> *سمينآ بالله* 
> ...



 
*انبسطنآ معآك أخوووي*
*شرفنآ في أي وقت* 
*تحيآتون* 
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يو يو بنت خالتو هنا آخر شقاوه شو حالش دبدب*

*اني بشوف اذا عندي شي بحطه جايه تشمت بس*
*خخخخخخ*

*بس في تعليق عاجابتك عللناري في هللسؤال افضحش يعني**ول تنتي تفسانة حدك ولي في الايميل حاي يزقك زياتدة فوق زقهك
ويش بتكون ردة فعلك وكيف بكون تصرفك معاها تشابقيها او .. او .. << اكملي الفراغ ؟؟*
*هع هع بقول ليهآ أففففف ضفي وجهش عني مآليي خلقش<~~كآش* 
*بس طبعآ مو كل النفرآت على حسب* 

*بصراحه تسويها الي وكفاري بعد خخخخ خوش فظيحه يعني اتسويها في اني واجد لأني بنت خالتها تحب تقهرني*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *مــبــروووك من أغفاص مغفصه من قلبي*
> *بل بل مغفصه يعني هيه كسرت بخآطري هع*
> *الله يبارك فيش*
> *ترى بجد راح تستانسي في الكشته,,بس أنصحك تجيبيلك ماي*
> *كل مرة تدخلين,,هع هع* 
> *لالا جبت عصير هع*
> *زبدة الموضوع وهي الأسئله,,يلااا بينا* 
> ...



*يآآبعد عوومري تعآلي كل يوم* 
*بس خففي شوي يعني لآتسوي أسألتش كده بس خليهآ كتآبه مو تحميل صور آآهـ يآدمآغي*
*تحيآآتون*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*النــآري ..*
*أهم شي شفت أجآبآتي عدوول لو مو عدووول..؟*
*أكيد العلآمه الكآمله* 
*يآلله جيب البآقي..*
*زهرة البنفسج..*
*آآآهـ منك يآ أم فضآآيح* 
*يآلله تعآلي مره فآنيه مع أسألتش*

*يعطيكم العآآفيه ويعطيني* 
*يآلله مع السلآمه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد يالغلا* 

*أخبآرك يالغلا مع الكشــــهـ ان شآء الله مبسوطهـ وإذا ودك أي شي بيبسي او عصير او اي شي*

*أنتي تآمري يالغلا  ،،،*

*ويالله نبدأ أسئلهـ ،،*

*تحبي المحآدثآت الجمآعيـــــــــهـ ؟؟*

*السؤال هذا تجآوبي عليـــــهـ يعني تجآوبي كل إلا قبلك مآجاوبوهـ* 

*لو سُمح لِك يوم تضيفي إلا تبيــــهـ أوبلإصح تعطيـــهـ ايميلك تضيفي من عندك ؟؟*

*جيبي لي أحلى توبيك وصورهـ عندك ؟؟*

*عندك أحد لمآ تشوفيــــــهـ شآبك عندك ودك تطلعي من المسن أبي توبيكهـ _ ا ؟؟*

*أبيك تحطي لنآ محآدثــــهـ تكووني فيهآ مو هآدئـــهـ مربوشهـ  ؟؟*

*وش الصورهـ إلا عند بالمسن ومش حلوهـ  ؟؟*

*وبش ولي عودهـ يمكن يالغلا  ،،،*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههههههههههـآآي ..<--- ضحكة الشمآتهـ*
*وطآآحت برآس بطوووهـ ونجوووت هع هع هع ..* 
*المووووووهم جآيهـ بس أتشمت وأذكرك بذيك المحآدثه اللي ذآك اليوم اللي قلتي لي عنهـآ أنو عندك أحسآس أنو أنـآآ*
*إللي بيطيح برآسي الموضوع <--- قصه حيآتهـآ هع هع ..* 
*طبعـآآ .. لي عوودهـ ...* 
*إلآ بنصب لي خويمه هنآ ..* 
*وبجننك لين حتى من المسن تحظريني من الزهق <-- نحيسه هههههههـآآي* 
*سي يوو بعد شوي يمكن* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *مسآء الورد يالغلا* 
> *مسآء الفل واليآسمين* 
> *أخبآرك يالغلا مع الكشــــهـ ان شآء الله مبسوطهـ وإذا ودك أي شي بيبسي او عصير او اي شي*
> *أبغى كآآديه وحدهـ ورديه ووحده زرقآء ووحده خضرآء نعم نعم<~~دآق المخ* 
> *أنتي تآمري يالغلا  ،،،*
> *مآيأمر عليك ظآلم قلبو* 
> *ويالله نبدأ أسئلهـ ،،*
> *بسم الله*  
> *تحبي المحآدثآت الجمآعيـــــــــهـ ؟؟*
> ...




*أنبسطت معآك قلبو كل يوم تعآلي<~~كلهم قآلت ليهم*
*أستنآش*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

** 
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*لآآآآع1لآآآآع1 عقبآآآآآآآلش إن شآآء الله في الكشته وأشمت أني بعد مع فيسش مآآحبوووش*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااي*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*أستني بعده ما يجيك شي الحين ههههههههههههه*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*نحيييسه وربي نحيشه*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*ألحين أني من وين أجيب محآدثه وأكون فيهآ مربوشه*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*نحيشه ه2*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*مآحد شآبك* 
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*انا مالي دخل*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*هاااااع*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*وصآآقعه مآني معدلتنهآآ*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*ويلي ويلاااه*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*ووووووويييييييييييييييييو*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*عيبوووووو عليهااااااااااااااااااااا*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*سبلوووووووووووون بنتفش*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*ويييييييييييييو والناررري شكله ناوي علييييك*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*لكن هين هين*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*ه2*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*أدرييييييييي*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*هينااااااات ه2*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*بآآموت*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههـآآي*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*لكن عآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآدري وربي عآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآدي أصلآ ونآآآآسه*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*ه2* 
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*سبلونوه* 
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*أقووول يالبطه*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*هآآآ*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*روحي حلي وااجباتك*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*عشان أجي على فضااااوه*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*مآعندي محآدثه كيف أحلهم*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*مليش دعوه بأه ههههههههههـآآي*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*يختييي يخرآآشي*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*ماعندك سجل محادثاات*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*أنسخي وحد ه من الخبلان*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*لآآآآآآع لآ أستخدم هدآ النمط* 
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*يااكثر خبالك انتي ه2*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*أهـآآ*
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!*
*ض3*
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:*
*سبلونه حدووووووش*

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*  
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*أيييييي صح شحآلش* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ه2 صوووباااح الخوووير* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*تمااام*  

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*وانتين* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*لآآآآآآآآآآع الحين ليل* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*قولي مسآآء الخير يآآهزآ* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*أني جيييينه* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*خ5خ5خ5* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*دوووومووو* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*جموعوهـ* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*<~~لآ خرفت*  

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ويييييليييييي طااااحت بشبدهااا* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*<-- لازالت تتشمت* 

*ر* 

*هههههههههههههههههههـآآي*  
*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*ويليييي أويييلي ويلي عليك يآآولدي<~~ويش دخله* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*وحضرتي تصروعت لما شفت التعاادل* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*قلت بخلي مستحيلو تدخل* 





*يتبع..الحقل شبير*
 :bigsmile:

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*تصوت لك* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ه2* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههآآآي* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*بس هوونت وش بيقولو الاعضاء هههههههههههه* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*أمآ أنك هبلون* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ض3* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*أجل يوم السبت بتروحي المدرسه* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*بعدش صغيره ويييلييييي* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*خ5* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*لا تذكريني عاد* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*بدكرش* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ح8* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*اقوووووول* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*اصلا الجامعاات يااحظي بعدهم اجازه* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*لآآآآآآآآآ تكفي إذآ قلتي بمووت* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*باقي اسبوع يالسبلون ه2* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*أي قآآيله أني بمووت* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*بلآآآ نحآآسه أني أشمت في روحي بس أحطهآ فيش* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ه2* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*هع هع هع<~~ضرب المخ* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*<--- نصابه الجامعات السبت مثلكم* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ض3* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*بروح السبت وبعطل باقي الأسبوع* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ب6* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*أدرييي بس تآخدو سبوع مجآني هيهي* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ه2* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ب4*  

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*أقرأ روآآيه ط1* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*أقري واني بنزل المحآدثه* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*هع هع هع* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*بـــــــــــرب<~~نيهههههههههههآآي نحوسه مو* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*وشووووووو؟* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ماذااااا تقوليييييين يآ فتااااه* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*سو أضع هدهي الربآآآشه في المنتدى* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*عشآن تشمتي* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*هههههههههههههههههههه* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*نوووووووووو* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*مو بكيفك* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*أقووول روحي نآمي* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*صررت حضرتي السبلوونه هوونياا* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*يؤ* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ههههههههههههههههههه* 
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*مرررررررردوووووووووووووووووووووووده* 
*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*جين جين* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*بس مو تزعلي* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*كل شي ولآ زعل عصفورتي* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*هههههههههههههههههههههه لآآع* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ب4 عـآآآتي* 

*آنــــآ إللـﮯ شفتـﮧ منـڪ ڪثــــير جرحتنـﮯ وجرحت حبي الڪبـــير:* 

*تين تين يآلله بلوووح لآيلوح بنآ النآري هع هع* 

*أإألجَـرٍحِـ..~ مٍــآهُـوٍ خٍــآطَرٍ { شُـوٍيًـ } وٍيًـرٍوٍقِـ ..!* 

*ه2 طيب* 
*طبعــاً المحآدثه كآنت مع كبريآآء*
*والكلمآت اللي مآتفهمو ليهآ هدي رموز <~~لآزم الرموز هع* 
*تحيآآتون*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اولا الغيبة حرام 
ثانيا ليش تحشون عليي 
فالفاً انا شكلي مابحط اسالة الحين
<< مادري على حسب برب

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *النــآري ..*
> *أٌنـىىـآآآ*
> 
> *أهم شي شفت أجآبآتي عدوول لو مو عدووول..؟*
> *ع ـدلٌة يالبطة*
> *أكيد العلآمه الكآمله* 
> *آم اتوقع 9.5 من 7.3*
> *يآلله جيب البآقي..*
> *،,نوٍؤٌعٍـً،،،ـآنى’*
> ...



*جيب وياش قدة المرة الفانية زين*
*يلا يمكن اسدح كم سوعال على الطاير وخلي عنك الحشة*
*<< اهم شي مو حش من التقيل ههه لو ماببري ذمتكم* 
*برب*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

*آلـ،،،ـلآٌمٍ،ٍعلًيِكم*
*عت والعود محمودو << مو اسمي والله مو انا محمود* 
*المهم بما انك تبي كم سؤوال وظاهر لوفي جايب وياه كشتة بعد*
*خليني اساعدها اشوي هههه*

*سين جواب جيم سؤال اوكي*

*جيم واحد*
*> على ماتفقنا زين <*
*قلتي عندك 9 اعضاء من المنتدى في ايميلك*
*من باب اللقافة ابي اعرفهم بالاسم* 
*ومن باب فقالة الدم ابيك تروحي حق اعز وحدة شابك عندك*
*وتطفير عشيتها وتشابقيها على موشي شوفي لك شدبة خليها تزقه فيك*
*وبعدين قول ليها انك تمزيح وياها ماتدري تستظرفي حالك <<دبري حالك انتي*
*الزبدة ابي ردة فعلها !!*

*لوقي لؤسلا << جاي بالريوس*
*الاعضاء الي عندك في الايميل من المنتدى تعرفتي عليهم من المنتدى لو*
*كنتي تعرفيهم برى المنتدى ؟؟*

*سؤال نمبر فلافة*
*في مرة تعرفتي على احدة>مادري كيف تجي احدة (يعني وحدة يمكن)< من النت وتطورت العلاقة بينكم على خارج حدود النت جوال وماشابه*
*وطلعات مادري زيارات ؟؟*


*سؤال نمبر رقم فور*
*ودي افلقع لييي سؤال بس نعسان مو راضي يطلع ويايي شي*
*طيب << لو نعستي حدك مو قادرة تقاومي يعني لو تصخية ثانية تنامي على الجهاز >> وشابكة انسانة عزيزة على قلبك ومادوك تقومي* 
*تصرفيها وتقومي لو تحاولي تقاومي عشانها >> مادري عشان غلاتها عندك*


*سؤال خمسة*
*هل توقتي اسالتي بتكون قليلة؟؟*

*باقوم بانام واول ماقعد برز فيسي هون*
*بجيب دفتر احلامي هنا ههه*
*يلا سلام تمسون على خير*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

باقي سؤال نسيته هههه
هل تعرفي كبريا معرفة شخصية خارج النت ؟؟
وهل تعرفيها من اول ماسجلتي في المنتدى
او تعرفتي عليها في المنتدى ؟؟


سؤال مجانا
هل تؤمني بعلاقات النت بكل اطرافها؟


سؤال اخير
ويشو التوبيك الحالي حق الايميل الي انسرق ؟؟ << لازم تجاوبي مالييي شغل لو خلاص بزعل ومابجي هنا !!

----------


## looovely

* بآآآآآآآآآك,,شو اخبار الكشته* 
*إن شاء الله منيحه>>أكيييد منيحه لأنو لسه ماصار الهجوم عليك*
* المهم وش تبين نجيب لك آسطريم ولا شبكتينو ..هع هع*
* أكرام الضيف واجب عفر* 
* أوووووه نثيت ..وث حوالث لش فجه قد الدنيا*
*المهم جآيه اسدح آسئله وعليك واجب حلها على قولت*
* أفتاء كبرياء الي وافقتيها عليه*
* السؤال نمبر ون*
* شنو الحآله الي دايم تستخدميها؟؟وهل مقسمه المسن مجموعات؟؟* 
*طيب نمبر تو سوعال*
* ممكن تسدحين عنوان أول رساله ع الوارد ولا أقصد الرسايل*
* الأخيره  اقصدالرسايل تبع قديمك نديمك؟؟بس كذا آبيها*
* طيب سوعال نمبر فري* 
*شنو أكثر نوعيه من النيمات تستخدمين حزن لو حب؟؟لو شنو؟؟!!*
* طيب سوعال نمبر فور*
* ممكن تسدحين أكثر صوره لزقتين فيها لزقت عنزرود؟؟*
* سوعال نمبر فايف*
* يوووووه عفر هالسوعال يبيله فتح مجال الخيال,,افتحيه عشان*
* تتوصلي للأجابه بنجاح..ههههه* 
*لو توصلك أضافه وقبلتي ومع الأخد والعطى تعرفتوا وعلى أساس* 
*أنها بنت,,وقمتي تخورين معها..لأنك صرتي معها كفك>>مو كفك سطار,,لالا تبع قفمي فايف..يعني صرتي تمام معها*
* وتعلقتي فيها,,وقررتي أنك تقولين لها أنك تبي تشوفيها,,وتلتقو* 
* في سم وير بس هي سبقتك وصرحت بحقيقتها أنها ولد>>خلينا نقول الناري>>بلاقي سب منه عـ السؤال عفر المهم انه طلع ناصري* 
*وقدر يتوصل لأيميلك بحكم انه حبك>>بنقتل بنقتل لا محال سويته يغازل في المنتدى؟؟وشوووو* 
*بتتصرفين معه..تكملين سوالفكم أو تشتكيه عند الجهات العليا*
* أو ..أو.. أو.. أو.. أوتحظريه شنو؟؟*
* سوعال نمبر سته* 
*في مرة من المرات تعرفتي عـ بنت بلايميل وصارت علا قتكم قويه*
* لدرجة أنكم تقابلتو؟؟إذا فيه أسدحي نيمها*
* سوعال نمبر سفن آب* 
*هل في مره من المرات دخل عليك أحد في محادثه* 
*وهو موب بمضيوف عندك؟؟!!!!!!*
* طيب سووووال نمبر آيت*
* إذا كنتي بالمنتدى شنو الحاله الي تستخدميها*
* متصل أو مشغول أو ماذ؟؟!!* 
*عفر مخي فآضي ومو راضيه كل الرضى عن الأسئله*
* الي سئلتها..أتوقع راح تكون ليي رجعه*
*هالمره خفيفه الأسئله عشان خاطرش* 
* بس استعدي للأختبار المثيل لنهائي ..هع.. هع*
* عثانك بث باركب برنامج البي سي عشان يمديني اسدح*
* الأسئله وآني بالرياض هع* 
*مع الثلامه..بتوحثيني* 
*يلاااااا يآآآآآآآشطوره حل الأثئله*
* ودااااااااعـاً على أمل اللقاء*
* تح ــيــآآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*كبريآء..*
*تشمتي عآآدي بطيحي فيهآ بعد أنتين* 
*أدكر المحآدثه مآآنسيهآ وآخرشي بطلع لك من الشآشه وطرآآقآت* 

*النآري..*
*لآآآآ أخوي أحنآ مآحشينآ فييك ولآلآحويجه* 
*وبعدين مآصير غيبه لأنك شفت المحآدثه هع هع*

*يآلله روحو بحل وآجبآتي العآلميين آآآهـ يآدملآغي*
*برب*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *آلـ،،،ـلآٌمٍ،ٍعلًيِكم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلآآآم والرحمه..أهلآ وسهلآ*  
> *عت والعود محمودو << مو اسمي والله مو انا محمود* 
> *يؤ صدقت ويش فيك شوي وتصيح وأنت تحلف كبير ألحين أنت<~~يبغى ليهآ طرآآق*
> *المهم بما انك تبي كم سؤوال وظاهر لوفي جايب وياه كشتة بعد*
> *خليني اساعدها اشوي هههه*
> *أكيــــد أبغى كم سوعآل عشآن أدكر كيف كآنت المعلمه العآلميه تسأل له*
> *مو الظآهر إلآ أكيييد جآيبه ...تعآونو عليي مع فيسآتكوووم* 
> ...



 
*آآآهـ منك يآ أبو كشته مآبتطلع فضآيحي إلآمنك شكلهآ*
*عسآني اجيب عشرهـ وأقهر النآسآت<~~أي نآسآت<~~وقسم مآدري*
*عجبوني أسألتك كفر منهم هع* 
*يعطيك العآفيه* 
*تحيآتون*
*بطوهـ*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *باقي سؤال نسيته هههه*
> *الله يهديك بس مرهـ فآنيه لآآتنسى*
> 
> *هل تعرفي كبريا معرفة شخصية خارج النت ؟؟*
> *لآآآع أعرفهآ خآرج المنتدى يعني تكون غير*
> *وهل تعرفيها من اول ماسجلتي في المنتدى*
> *او تعرفتي عليها في المنتدى ؟؟*
> *كيفآ كدهـ اني قبلهآ من سنه لو سنتين أني قديمك نديمك*
> *بس مآعفتهآ إلآ في المنتدى*
> ...






*مآني قآيله مع السلآمه أخآف أرد وأشوف بعد رد ثآني يمكن سوعآل منسي وجيت سدحته*

*يآلله إلى اللقآء*
*بطوهـ المغلووب على امرهآ*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *بآآآآآآآآآك,,شو اخبار الكشته* 
> 
> *أحلى بآك.. زينه تسلم عليش كفآري كفآري* 
> *إن شاء الله منيحه>>أكيييد منيحه لأنو لسه ماصار الهجوم عليك*
> *كده لو كدآك أني منيحه ولله الحمد*
> *المهم وش تبين نجيب لك آسطريم ولا شبكتينو ..هع هع*
> *أكرام الضيف واجب عفر* 
> *قومي سوي ليي فطور معني فطرت هع هع*
> *الدكتور يقول فطورين عشآن تحلي الأسأله عدل*
> ...



 

*شلت كمن رمز من رموزش مآيكفي لآنه إلى الصور هع*
*تسلمي يآبعد قلبي أسألتش مره مره كشوخيه زي السيد ..<~~خلآآص هونت مآبحش*
*يآلله أنتبهي لنفسك في الريآض يآفتآهـ*
*نستنآش مرهت فآآنيه*
*يعطيك العآفيه*
*تحيآتون*
*بطوهـ*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*بصراحة قلت حرام ماعدبش خخخخ نحاسه وش اسوي بس عشان الناري وكبرياء يستانسوو اشوي في تعذيب من طرف آخر*

*نبدا بسم الله يعني بحاول اعصر مخي وطلع هلكم السؤال*

*1..لما تشوفي زهرة البنفسج شابكة مسن شنو تفكري في باللك قبل لاتكلميها ؟*

*2..آخر مقلب لعبتيه فييي عللمسن تذكريه مو وحفظتيه عندش بعد ممكن تسدحي الينا المحادثه اذا لسه عندش*

*واذا مو عندش ممكن تقوليها بختصار ؟يعني هي فيها فظايح انتي شفريها اشوي؟*

*3..بعد مالعبتو المقلب علي انتي وبنت خالي مسوين اتحاد علييييييي واني اصدق الموهم قطع عندي النت* 

*اتوقع فكرتيني ازعلت وتصلتي لي تعترفي بالحقيقه توقعتي اني ازعل لو اسوي شي يعني ارد المقلب*

*بس قريب راح ينرد الش بتشوفي؟*

*4..من أكثر بنت عندك بالمسن تحبي تزهقيها وطفري اقرونها؟*

*5..من غيري بالمسن تقولي اليها ضفي وجهش ؟*

*خلصو عفر اذا في لي عوده لا تنحاشي*

*,,*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> وصرحت بحقيقتها أنها ولد>>خلينا نقول الناري>>





 
شدعوة ختو ماشفتي الا انا كان قلتي القلب المرح
على الاقل بطوطة مابتقول شي
بس عجبني كلام خيتو آخر شقاوة
عشان كذا انا بسكت ومابقول شي هههه

----------


## الــــنـــاري

عادي احط كم سؤال ؟؟

ويشو اسامي المجموعات الي عندك

النكي نيم مادري التوبيك حقك
تغيريه بستمرار لو كل سنة مرة !! ؟؟

مادري وين راحت الاسلة 
يمكن لاني اكلم مسن
برب اول ماخلص بجيك ههه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *بصراحة قلت حرام ماعدبش خخخخ نحاسه وش اسوي بس عشان الناري وكبرياء يستانسوو اشوي في تعذيب من طرف آخر*
> 
> *مشكل ألحين تعذبيني عشآن النآري وكبريآء مووووووشكل <~~ليش موعآجبينش<~~لآ عآجبيني هع هع*
> *المهم هزآ مو تعذيب هزآ ونآسه* 
> 
> *نبدا بسم الله يعني بحاول اعصر مخي وطلع هلكم السؤال*
> *بسم الله ..أشك بيطلع شي من القوطي<~~حتى هنآ مآسلمت منش* 
> *1..لما تشوفي زهرة البنفسج شابكة مسن شنو تفكري في باللك قبل لاتكلميها ؟*
> *هههههههه ويش يجي في بآلي غير أن أني أدور ليي مقلب أسويه فيش*
> ...



 
*حيآآش الله غنآتي كـل يوم تعآلي*
*أحم أحم أني مستآنسه مآفي نآسآت وآجد يزهقوني أشوووى مو زي لوفلي هع*
*بــــرب*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *عادي احط كم سؤال ؟؟*
> *أكيـــد عآدي قصدي بيدر*
> 
> 
> *ويشو اسامي المجموعات الي عندك*
> *أني قآيلة بتسأل هلسوعآآل*
> *طيب ..أخوتي ,الأصدقآء,الله يعينهم على حآلهم <~~عدل مو الأسم*
> *بآبآ,مآمآ*
> 
> ...






*تيت بس لآتهيت*
*يالله نستنى البآقي*
*أني بروح أغسل مريولي*
*مع السلآمه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب يالغلا* 

*مسآء الورد* 

*مستآنسهـ آهـ أهم شي مآجننوش خسآرهـ توقيتش مميز ايا المدرسهـ* 

*غسلي مريولش عدل  ((أدري ملقوفهـ ،،*

*وشو مخلينش فآضيهـ قمت جبت لش كم سؤالون قميلين  ،،*

*سؤال نمبر أول* 

*صحيح تذكرت ماقلت شخبآرش تمام اهـ  ،،*

*نجي للسؤال القميل* 

*بعطيش توبيكآت وقولي ليي حآلة البنت أو الشخصيهـ عموماً مربوشهـ أو حزينه أو...*






*[c=10][a=28]لًمِيًتّ جًرُحَيْ وآحَتٌضْنَتّهَ وَ سَآفُرَتْ[/a][/c]* 
*{ آنٍآ مٍَنٍ عُرٍَفٍتك/ صِرٍتِ آشُوٍَفٍ آنٍ [c=#FF6CB6][a=#808080]آلسِعُآدُهُ[/a][/c] تَِفٍتِرٍبُ مٍَنٍےـيً !!* 

*غلطـآنـﮧ·#[/a]·$3 آللـي آلـيـوم ·$4تعشق ·#·$3رجأآل*  

*[a=15] ·$5·#• [/a]·# [a=#9F0050]·$15ضيعتنـي[/a]·$5 حسبي آلله ·$15·@عليـك·@

·$5 وتقـوؤل آن ·$15·@آلـوؤفآء·@·$5 هوؤ من ·#طبآع ـك [a=15] ·$5• [/a] 


هُـوٍآهُـآإ ·$49·#خٍليًجَـيً ْ·$24 } ·#·$1 يًرٍٍدُ ·$4آإلـرٍوٍؤحِ ..

·# ·$7|[ ·$1·# وٍآيً·$37 يًآآحِلآتِيً ·$1حِدُ ·$49گلآسِيً ·$7·#]|
*
*سهل السؤال أدري* 

*بعطيش كم صورهـ وأمبى تووبيكـآت تنآسبهآ*

**



 
**










*ووش رسآلتش الشخصيه إذا كنتي حآطهـ ؟؟*

*ووتحطي لش توبيكآت مثلاً*

*كشتي عآلم آختيآري ..*

*من هالأنواع تحطي اهـ  ؟؟*

*أبي توبيك وصورة أقل أحد عندك تكلميهـ .؟؟*

*حالياً بش أدري تمبيني كل يووم أجي* 

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الي عليه مدرسة يقوم ينام
والاسلة بعد الرجعة من المدرسة
غسلي المريول عدل بصابون فيري @!@
مافي اسالة مادري وين بروح من الفجر

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هلا والله
كيفاااتكم؟ 
اتاري فيه هنا كشته واني مو داريه هع هع 
شكلي توني قاعده هع ( الله بالخير توااا الناس ) 
وقريت الفضايح كلها واااال بجد عذبتوا لوفلي واااجد هههه
وكله من كبريااؤه والناري خخخخ
بجد اسئلة ولا تطري على البال  :no: 
من وين ليكم هالمخيخ ههههههه
وحتى بوقت النعس لا اله لا الله اطلعواا خمستعشر صؤااال في سؤال واااحد 
حرام عليكم عذبتوااا الاعضااء هع هع
بس بجد استانست وااايد بأسألتكم اللي ما تخلص واجوبتكم اللي تبرد وتحر بعض الناس هع هع 
ولاااا اشوووف صاااير تصويت ومدري وشو ومختاريني بعد بس اشوي طلع بس مصوتين لي بس صوت هع هع خايفة ما اسألتكم عفر هههههه 
واشوى التصويت ما صااار من نصيبي هع لا اتوهق خوووش توهيقه هههه 
ما ادري اسأل لولا هع ( فيي لعانه اشوي بسأل ههه)
* كم رسالة في علبة الوارد عندش؟ وحذفتي كم رسالة هع ؟ وش هالاسئلة هههههه
* كم عدد صفحات علبة الواارد خخخ؟
اممممممم خلاص ما ابى اعذبش بالاسئلة خلهم على الناري ( بلى حش ههههه )
يسلمو على الكشته 
تحياااتوووو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*عوآميه صفوانيه* 

*نورتي الكشته مآجيتي كثير متأخر وهالمرهـ عدت على الخير* 

*الجآيات أكثر مع التصويت *_* ،،*

*هع أدري إني طيبــــــهـ ،،*

*زين خليتي أسئله للنآري ^_^ ومنورنآ في الكشته ،،*

*لاعدمت توآجدكم ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*وآآآآآآآآل عليكم متحلفيين*
*خلو مريولي في حآله يالله أكو خنين معلق هع هع*
*المهم أني جيتي من المدرسه بحل الاسئله* 
*عبو الصفحه يآ أخوآآت<~~بدل لآتقول لآتحطو أسئله*
*هع هع النآري على حظي مخك قفل أشوى <~~خلآآآص له روحي دلفي* 
*يآلله بدلف* 
*بــــــــــــــرب*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الورد*

*عفر ودي أحط أسئلهـ بس مو جآي في بالي شي وأنتين لسا مآحليتي*

*رجعتي من المدرسهـ أعبي لش الصفحهـ ،،*

*وبش* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

صبالح المدرسة
مبروك عليكم عيد العودة للمدرسة

امم قبل لا اطلع بسال سوعال واحد بس >> مو اكيد

المسن حقك عربي لو فرنسي مادري انجليزي

الايميل عربي لو انجليزي
تقرأي الرسأل بستمرار لو داقتنهم جلاااااا

السؤال الي محيرني ليش كبرياء ماسالتش شي
كل هذا تجهز حق اليامعة ؟؟ عليهم بهم يروح سبوع ثاني

يلا بــ_ـربـ

----------


## كبرياء

*ححححححححححححححححححححح <--- وصلت كبريآآء ..*
*وأشووف بعض النـآس هم إللي صـآيرين يحشوو مو بس أحنـآآ .. !!*
*والله اليآآمعه ع قولتك مآ تخلي أحد بحآله بس خلآص عطلت هع ..*
*إلى الأثنين بروح <-- أمحق عطلهـ ...* 

*المهم بطتي ..* 
*عسى بس الجو حلو بالكشته هو صحيح اليوم صآير الجو حـآر بالنهـآر بس الكشته مع كبريآء أكيد أحلى <-- خذ لك* 
*والنـآري مو مقصر عليك زي مآ قلت لك يالشريرهـ ...* 
*النـآس تقولكـ أسدحي محآدثه تكوني أنتين فيهـآ ربشه تجي تسدحي ليهم خبـآل كبريـآؤو هـآآآ ...*

*شوفي لووفلي سألتهـآ بس مـآ حطيت جنب السؤلآت أرقـآآم عشـآن مـآ تحس بالتعذيب بس ألحين بحط <-- تبي تعذب ههههـآآي ...* 

*1- جيبي لي نكـ نيم شخص تحبيه بالمسن .. وعلقي عليه <-- أبي أنتقآد مو تقولي حلوو ....* 
*2- لو يوم جيت لك بالمسن .. وقلت لك يآآبنت النآآس مـآبي أكلمك .. والشره على اللي ضآفك من البدآيه وأحذفيني* 
*وبلآ نقآش .. مـآهي ردة فعلكـ ؟!*
*3- لو تجيك بيوم إضـآفة مسن .. ويقولكـ الشخص أنـآ عضو من منتدى شبكهـ النـآصره .. وقدرت آخذ إيميلك من مكآن من المكآنآت .. ومـآ صرح عن جنسه : ذكر او أنثى .. وبعد الألحـآح أو التهديد منكـ قـآلك أن هو عضو معروف جدآ بالشبكهـ ... ردة فعلك ؟! تحـآولي تعرفيهـ أو حذف بلآ نقآش ؟!*
*4- وحده من صقيقآتك على قولتكـ .. حبيتي تسوي فيهـآ مقلب .. وضفتيهـآ وقلتي لهـآ أنك ولد... مجرد مزحهـ ..* 
*بتلعبي معهـآ دقـآآيق .. وبقولي لهـآ .. تكتشفي ومن هالإضـآفهـ شي × عن صـآحبتكـ .. ردة فعـلكـ ؟!*
*5- لو تجيكـ إضـآفه <-- مدري وش فيهـآ على الإضآفآت هـآآع .. الموهم .. وصـآحب الاضـآفه قـآل لك بوجهكـ انتي*
*فلآنه بنت الفلآن الفلأني .. وأنصدمتي ..! وبعدين قـآلك بعد إلحآح أنه أخو صـآحبتك ..! ويبي يتعرف عليك <--- من حركآت الشبآب الرآآآيقهـ .. !! ردة فعـلكـ ؟ تقولي لآختهـ ؟! توآجهيهـآ .؟* 
*6- أول مـآ كنتي تستخدمي المسن .. كنتي تستخدمي البلس ؟ نكك كآن كلهـ بلون ؟ أو عدة ألوآن ؟!*
*7- المضيوفين عندك .. معروضـهـ تفآصيلهم ..؟ أو لآ ؟!!* 
*8- لو عطوك إيميل جديد .. وقـآلو لك عندك 5 أشخـآص فقط  تضيفيهم من إيميلك القديم .. هل كبريآؤوه من بينهم <-- أدري أيه هههه <-- النـآس بتقول مآتبي مجآمله هع وهذي وآثقهـ .. طيب الأربعه البآقيين من هم ؟!*
*9- ليش مو محفوظ سجل المحآدثآت اللي حقك ؟!* 
*10- أسدحي لي أخبل نك نيم موجود من المضيوفين <-- حتى لو كآن مو متصل .. المهم مآعجبك هالنك ؟!*
*11- رحتي المدرسه يوم وإيميلك مفتوح ؟!* 
*12- وش شعورك واليوم أول يوم درآسه<--- سؤآل عرض هههههههه* 
*13- هل أثر المسنجر على مستوى درآستك والأ الحآل من بعضو ؟!*
*14 - تخيلي بيوم ... تضيفك وحدهـ .. تقولك أنـآ وحده أعرف كبريـآء .. وتقولكـ أسمي الكـآمل .. بالمقآبل تتأكدي* 
*أنـهـآ صـآدقه يعني مو أنـآ اللي جـآيه أسوي فيكـ مقلب .. الموهم .. تقولك أنهـآ تضررت مني .. وأنـآ مسببه لهـآ أزمهـ* 
*عآآطفيه .. ومآني عـآطيتهـآ وجهـ .. ودآآخله على آلله ثم عليك تكلميني .. و تقنعيني أكلمهـآ .. ردة فعلك ؟!*
*ولو جيتي كلمتيني وأنـآ من أول مـآ فتحتي الموضوع عصبت وقلت لك أن مآودي أكلمهآ وأنقهرت لأنهـآ وصلت إلى أيميلك .؟ وش ردة فعلكـ .. خصوصـآ أنك تعـآطفتي مع البنت ؟!*
*15 - مـآودك ألحين على كثر هالأسئلهـ أوقف ؟ لو كنت شآبكه وأنتي تحليهم .. بلآقي لي كف مو ؟! هـآآع* 
*16- <-- لآتوقف هع هع .. مـآودك يدرسوكم بالمدرسه المسنجر وأسرآره ههههه ؟*
*17- في مرره عصبتي لدررجه أنو صـآآر جسمك حـآآآر و السبب محآدثه مسنجر ؟؟! طيب إذآ فيه ليش ؟* 
*والسبب ؟!*
*18- كم شخص حـآذفك من إيميله ؟ وبرآيك فيه سبب أنو يحذفك ؟! أو فكه منه ؟!*
*19- شخص تمنيتي انك مـآ ضفتيه بالمسن .. فيه ؟! منهو ؟ <-- هههه أو على الأقل النك تبعو ؟!*
*20 - وحده بإيميلك مـآ تطيقيهـآآآآآ ... جـآت بيوم وقآلت لك يآآ .. ترآني أمووت أموت فيك ههههه وش ردة فعلك ؟!*
*21- مثلتي الحب على وحده بالمسن ؟!*
*22- كم مرره تكلمي أقرب النـآس لك بالمسن باليوم - الأسبوع - الشهر ؟؟؟* 
*23- تفتحي المسن بدون نت ؟!* 
*24- أهلك بالمسن .. تحسنت علآقتك فيهـمـ من خلآل المحآدثآت ؟؟ أو مآتغير شي ؟ أو صـآر للأسوأ ؟!*
*25- كم عدد أصحـآبك بالمسن <-- الدرآسه مو النت ولا الأهل ؟!*
*26- طيب أصحـآبك النت كم عددهم ؟! شفتي أحد منهم ؟!*
*27- صـآرت لك مشكله كبيره والسبب المسن ؟؟ طيب إذآ إي وش هي ؟! وليش ؟ ومن متى ؟!*
*28- رآآيك أوقف ألحين ؟! وإلآ اكمل ؟!*
*أخآآف ردي مـآ ينزل <-- تبرير خبول هع هع ...* 
*المهم ترى لي بـآآآك بكره الصبح يمكن دآم أني إجـآزه <-- غصب تبي تقهرك هع هع ..* 
*سي يو ..* 
*حلي عدل هاآآ* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *مرآحب يالغلا* 
> *مرحبآ بك يآهلآآ*
> 
> *مسآء الورد* 
> *مسآء الفل*
> 
> *مستآنسهـ آهـ أهم شي مآجننوش خسآرهـ توقيتش مميز ايا المدرسهـ* 
> 
> *غسلي مريولش عدل  ((أدري ملقوفهـ ،،*
> ...





*نورتي غنآآتي ..*
*أسئلتش حلوهـ بس فيهآ تزهيق نوعاً مآ هع هع*
*كل يوم تعآلي غنآتي*
*يعطيك العآفيه*
*بــرب*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *هلا والله*
> 
> *كيفاااتكم؟* 
> *أهلين وسهليين ..الحمد الله ونتينآ*
> *اتاري فيه هنا كشته واني مو داريه هع هع* 
> *شكلي توني قاعده هع ( الله بالخير توااا الناس )* 
> *شكلش بعدش مآتقعدي هع هع*
> *وقريت الفضايح كلها واااال بجد عذبتوا لوفلي واااجد هههه*
> *وكله من كبريااؤه والناري خخخخ*
> ...



 
*حيـــآش الله ..عدل أسألتش مسويه رجييم عدووووول*
*تسلمي يآلغلآآ ع الطله الكشوخيه*
*يعطيك العآفيه*
*بــــــرب*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *صبالح المدرسة*
> *صبآح البطييخ مو المدرسه* 
> 
> 
> *مبروك عليكم عيد العودة للمدرسة*
> *الله يبآرك في عمرك بس عفر هدآ شي مآيبآركو فيه لآنه حزن للطلآب آآهـ*
> 
> *امم قبل لا اطلع بسال سوعال واحد بس >> مو اكيد*
> *سوعآل وآحد زين سمحت لك هع*
> ...






*مورآضي يتلون ولآيتغير الخط صآر الرد كلآآآ أسود هع هع*
*تيـــت يآلأخو بس لآتهيت*
*بــرب*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *ححححححححححححححححححححح <--- وصلت كبريآآء ..*
> *دآآآوهـ شوي شويي غبآآر كح كح*
> *وأشووف بعض النـآس هم إللي صـآيرين يحشوو مو بس أحنـآآ .. !!*
> *شفتي كيف ويقول لآتحشو أحم*
> *والله اليآآمعه ع قولتك مآ تخلي أحد بحآله بس خلآص عطلت هع ..*
> *إلى الأثنين بروح <-- أمحق عطلهـ ...* 
> *زين تمآم أحسن مني*
> 
> *المهم بطتي ..* 
> ...







> * مٍــآ گنٍـتِـ أدُرٍيًـ أنٍـ آلدُرٍآسِـہُـ مٍـنٍـ جَـدُهُـآ رٍجَـعُـتِـ ..!*
> *وٍهُــ يًـآَقِـلبُـيًـ آللهُـ يًـلعُـنٍـ سِـآعُـة عُـرٍفٍـتِـہُـآ َفٍـيًـہُـآ...*
> 
> *أحم كح كح تصدقي عآآد أني بعد مآكنت أدري بس طلعت الحومـــآرهـ من جدهآ*
> *هوهـ حلو بس فيه عبط هع* 
> *2- لو يوم جيت لك بالمسن .. وقلت لك يآآبنت النآآس مـآبي أكلمك .. والشره على اللي ضآفك من البدآيه وأحذفيني* 
> *وبلآ نقآش .. مـآهي ردة فعلكـ ؟!*
> *بضحك ومآبصدق لآنش تمزحي* 
> *أصلآ مآتستغني عني أنتينآ<~~أقول بلآ غرور وردي عدل*
> ...







*آآهـ منك غبتي وغبتي وجيتي كســـرتيني أويلآآآآهـ منك*
*بروح انتفك في المسن* 
*حيآش الله عصفورتي كــل يوم تعآآآلي* 
*أحسن مآفي أسألتش حلهم من مخي موتحميل صوور هع هع*

*يعطيك العآفيه عومري*

*تحيآتون*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحبـــ*

*أخبااركم يالغلا ،،*

*عندي لكم اقتراح عَ الكشتـــــــــهـ* 

*بما إن جت المدارس والجآمعااات وو..إلخ هع ،،*

*صآير الوضع فاضي جداً وطول الأسبوع الكل مشغول* 

*فـَ ليش ماتكوون الكشته للعضو ثلاث أيام* 

*أربعاء وخميس وجمعهـ ،،*

*أبي أشووووووف تعليكم ورأيكم عَ الإقتراح !!*

*وبعد إذا عجبكم نفذنآهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## كبرياء

*أإأممم والله مـآآدري ...* 
*حلو أقترآآحك بس مو الكل بيدري عنهـ ....* 
*والكشته كذآ كذآ رآآح يمضي عليهآ أسبوع ..* 
*فمـآ في مـآنع من أنو العضو يحط أسألته والثآني يرد بالوقت اللي يفضى فيه ...*

----------


## كبرياء

*هع .. <-- بدآل هلآ ..* 
*شخبـآآرك بطتي ؟*
*مآعندي سؤآلآت وآجد .... <-- فكه هههههه*
*- تستخدمي اليآهو أنتين ؟!*
*- إذآ أي بمحآدثآت وإلآ بس رسآئل ؟!*
*- تقدري مآتفتحي إيميلك أسبوع كآمل ؟! وش التعويض عنهـ برآيك ؟*
*أإامم لي عوده ..* 
*لآزم اجننك*
*كبريآء*

----------


## looovely

* ســـــلآآآآآآآآآآم..* 
*وين الناس وين العالم الي سوت عليي الهجوم*
* معقوله؟؟!!*
* مافي آحد,,ادوآم مأثر لو شسالفه؟؟؟* 
*  بـج ـد مخي فاضي شكلي نسيته في سم وير؟؟يمكن في الجامعة*
* خاطري اطفش ضحكوووووه بس مع الأفف؟؟النت عندي مو خوش* 
*يعني مايشجع..*
* وعلى آقتراح كروزه هو أكيد في صالحي؟؟لأن هذا الوقت*
* الي أقدر اسنتر فيه ع المنتدى*
* بس براحتك ..* 
*إن شاء الله إذا جى عـ بالي اسأله بآجي أسدحووون هون*
* وبعدين الناري وينووو؟؟!!*
* راعي التطفيش؟؟يعني هو كان ناوي يطفرني بس آني*
* لهدرجه كان يبي ينتقم مني!!!!!!!!!!* 
*يالله يــآآآآآآآناس يــآآآآآآعالم*
* مآآآ أبي أرجع لصفحة الا وانتو مسوين حرب عالميه* 
* فالفه على ضحكووووه*
* ياللا ثلااااااااام*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *هع .. <-- بدآل هلآ ..* 
> 
> *هوووع<~بدل وغلآ* 
> *شخبـآآرك بطتي ؟*
> *جيييينه بعد شويات بروح المرصعه تفضلي*
> *مآعندي سؤآلآت وآجد .... <-- فكه هههههه*
> *أي أحسن عشآن أحل بسرعه*
> *- تستخدمي اليآهو أنتين ؟!*
> *نهي نهي يعني لا*
> ...



 
*حيآش ربي يآلعصفورهـ يآ أم مخ فآضي هع هع*
*كــل سآعه تعآلي*
*يعطيك العآفيه*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *ســـــلآآآآآآآآآآم..* 
> 
> *وين الناس وين العالم الي سوت عليي الهجوم*
> *معقوله؟؟!!* 
> *مافي آحد,,ادوآم مأثر لو شسالفه؟؟؟*
> *أي هم قآلو مآبتعبوني* 
> *بـج ـد مخي فاضي شكلي نسيته في سم وير؟؟يمكن في الجامعة*
> *خاطري اطفش ضحكوووووه بس مع الأفف؟؟النت عندي مو خوش* 
> *يؤ على قلبييييي روحي سكن فآني عشآن النت هع هع*
> ...



 
*هههههههههههآي يآ ام قوطي فآضي حتى انتينآ فآضي حركآآت*
*يالله مليه وتعآلي وجيبي ويآش كآديه<~ويش فيهآ ع الكآديه دي*
*يالله يعطيكوووم العآفيه*
*تحيآتي*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الجامعهـ والمدارس والدوامات والورد* 

*هـــــــآ صحيح الدونيآ كلهآ فــــــــآضيهـ ماناسات واجد  كلهم عقولهم فاضيه اه* 

*عموماً عفر اني بعد مافي بالي شي* 

*بس جايه أقول إن اذا في ناسات عجبهم الإقتراح راح نطبقهـ* 

*وبش*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هلا والله خيتو 
اخبارش واخبار المصقه وياااش هههه ؟ اللهم لا شماته ههههه اني بعد عليي دوووام هع هع 
بسدح الاسئلة الحين وباااروح لوجع الراس خخخخخ

شفيت احط لش اسعله هع هع 

الموووووهم 
اذا شفتي الاصعله مي عل ىبعضها لا تشرهي عليي بارروح الدووام سهرانه هع هع 
 يلااااا 
* أذا جت لش وحده وقالت إلش اعطيني ايميليش منااا والطريق وانتِ طبعاً مفهيه ما تعرفيها ، 
تعطيها وياه هع هع ؟ وهل صادف مررره كدااا ؟
* امممم في مررره اشابقتي على المسن واتأثرتي واهلش درووا بالسالفة واتأثروا وياااش ؟ 
* في مرة من المرررات كنتِ على المسن ومتشووقه وياا المحادثه وفجأة ينقطع النت لو ينطفي الكمبيوتر عليش ؟ ويش اتسوي حزتهاااا ؟
* او في مره ( ويش فيي على هالمرره هههه ) كنتِ على المسن ولاااا يجيك احد البزارين اللي عندش ههههه ويطفي عليش الجهاااز ؟ ويش بسوي في الياهل حزتها خخخخ
لانه صااارت لي هالحاله هههههه 
* كم عد ايميلات اللي من العايلة وكم عدد الايميلات اللي من المدرسة ويااش ؟ 
* اعطيني توبيكاااااات يناسبووا هذي الصوورر هع هع






بث وااايت عليص ما ابى اتعبص 
روحي المدعصه وارجعي ارتاحي وبعدين حلى الاصعله عدل هع هع 
ثلاااااام 
تحياطي

----------


## looovely

*بآآآآآآآآآآآك..ماهان عليي أشوف الصفحة فآآآضيه*
*وما أسدح آسئله>>تعترف بعد*
*شخبارك وشخبار المطنزه أهم شي معلماتك عدلين>>وش دخلها دي* 
*أكـــيــد الحين أنتي بالمدرسه>>عشان كذا حبيت أسوي لك مفاجآه واسدح لك أسئله..خخخخ عشان ترجعين وتشوفينهم*
*المهم بعض من الناس مآخذين راحه الظاهر>>بدون ذكر اسماء* 
*السؤال يقول ياقلبي* 
*في وقت المطنزه>>عودت تذكرها,,متى أكثر وقت تشبكين فيه وتحسينه مناسب؟؟*
*طيب هل تتواعدي مع القيرلات نكم تفتحو في وقت معين عشان تسووو جلسة قهوه* 
*أقصد محادثه جماعيه؟؟*
*ممكن تسدحين توبيك آخر بيررررسووون كلمتيه؟؟* 
*وتوبيك سم ون سويتي فيه مقلب؟؟*
*طيب هل أنتِ من الناسات الي تسوي مقالب ع المسن بكفره؟؟*
*طيب لو تجيك اضافه وأنتِ فاتحه المسن وتكلمين أحد في محادثه ومندمجه هل تقبلي الأضافه*
*وتكلميه دايركت نوع من الفضول أو أنك تقبليه محظور لحد مايجي الوقت المناسب انك تكلميه* *وتعرفيه منو؟؟*
*طيب متى تلاقي الوقت المناسب لفتح الوارد..هل وقت الملل..أو شنو*
*وهل أنتِ من النوع الي دايم يرسل؟*
*هل في مرة كتبتي رساله لاحد معين أو كتبني رساله ضربه لأحد؟؟إذا في* 
*أكتبيها؟؟*
*رسالتك الشخصيه ملونه؟؟أو أنك ماتهتمي أنها تكون ملونه؟؟*
*طيب في أحد ضافك وغثك وآذاك لدرجة أنك بغيتي تنتقمي منه؟؟* 
*طيب هون آسئله خياليه يعني لازوم التركيز وفتح الجانب الخيال في المخيخ*
*لو لوفلي القمر شيخة البنات>>بسك تمدح ووجع تضيفك>>الأخت عبقريه وقدرت*
*تحصله غصب هو!! وقالت لك آنا لوفلي الي في المنتدى الي الضيف مواضيع وتسوي*
*رد رد على المواضيع>>أخلصي بس..وشووووو بتكون ردة فعلك..؟؟*
* تتفآجأي.. بس بتكلميني عاآدي 
لو بتحذفيني بدون شلام..لو شنو التصرف (ردة فعلك وبدون مجامله)>>تتقبل الصراحه؟؟ 
طيب السؤال الخيالي الفاني
 لو تجيك أضافه وتقبلي وأنتِ طبعاً تبي تعرفي منو..الا وهي تقول
 أسم نفره مآتواطنيها بعيشة الله ولا تحبي تقربي صوبها 
شنو بتتصرفين معاها..هل بتصدقيها مع العلم أنها ماليها بالنت 
ولا تعرف أيميلك ومستحيل تقدر توصل لأيميلك..أو بتحسي انه
 مقلب وتحاولي تكتشفي من؟؟وهل صادفك هذا الشي>>صادفني وحبيت
 أشوف تصرف الغير معاه 
طيب بحط لك شلمتين وآبيك تلونيهم
 وحشتيني كثر السكوت..كثر الحكي من غير صوت
 وضيفين معاها صوره تناسب 
اكمل بالرد الثاني..**


*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلامو عليكمو يا اهل الديار
ازيك اختاه
ما اخبارك في ايام العودة للفرفشة
الموهيم نبدي بالكاشوتة 
امم الكل يدري من دون ذكر اسماء اني ماخد اجازة من الكاشوتة
بس اليوم جاي عندي كم سؤال ومطنزة << يعترف بكل .... :bigsmile:  
المهم السؤال النمبر واحد يقول
بما ان احنا في موسم دراسة وهذا افضل موسم
كيف بكون دخولك لنت او المسن بشكل مخصص
هل بقل وقت دخولك شبكة العنكبوت او نفس الشي
وهل يؤثر النت على مستاوك الدراسي او لا
وصح نسيت الكادي عند القلب المرح << مارضي يا خد من عندي ههههه>> شداب :weird:  

السؤال الفاني
ليش حاظرة اخوك الصغنون ؟؟
<< مسكين يكسر الخاطر >> يتسلى وي منو اذا انتين وحظرتيه  :sad2: 

لو يوم من الايام ضافك شخص غريب ومنا ومنا قال انه يعرف اخوك
<< يعني باق الايمي من عند اخوك >> كيف بتصرفي وياه
هل بتحاولي تعرفيه وبتخلي اخوك يكسر راسه :rocket: 
او بتحولي الموضوع على اخوك ؟؟
ماعليك من خياراتي انتين كيف بتصرفي ؟؟


نفرض اني لوفي الشريرة  :weird:  جابت ايميلك من مكان الله يستر عليه
وقامت تتعيلف وتلف ودور وياك وتقول لك انك كذا وكذا
ماخلت شي الا قالته في المنتدى وبرى المنتدى بس مي راضي تعترف مني هيه ويش بسوي ليها ؟؟ وذا عرفتيها بطريقتك الخاصة كيف ويش بسوي ليها بعد ؟؟

اليوم مافيه  الا اضافات شكلها
ضافك واحد وقال انه اخوك ومسوي ليه ايميل جديد
وفي نفس الوقت كان  سارق ايميل اخوك الاولي
يعني مافي تتاكدي لانه نفسه هوه بدر عليك من الايميل الفاني
وقام يسولف وياك ومادري ايش وقمتي تاخدي وتعطي وياه على انه اخوك
وبعد يوم او كم يوم قال لك اخوك احدفي ايميلي لانه مسروق
ويش بتكون ردت فعلك ؟؟؟

صح على طاري الناسات ومادري ايش
كيف علاقتك باهلك في المسن خوالك عمومك وهيك شغلات
سلام وكيف الحال لو فلة عاد ي؟؟


لو قلت لك مخي مقفل ومو راضي يخترع اسالة
بصدقي اني بكتفي بلي حطيتهم ؟؟



اي ابغا خمشة توبيكاتو من تاليفك + صور تناسبهم
وذا ماعليك امر رسالة شخصية تناسبهم بعد :wink: 
وذا ماتقدري جيبي بس 10 اوكي :amuse: 


لي باك بس يزبط المزاج 
وتوقع بطول بعد لان اللابتوب يبغا ليه فورماتو :toung: 
جاوبي عليهم وبجي احط لك كم سؤال من اي جاهز  :cool: 

انشاء مايكون يزعجك تواجدي >> احم احم المتواضع :bigsmile: 

سلام

----------


## الــــنـــاري

انا الي اعرفه ان الي فصولهم فوق
كلهم شياطين وحق مشاكل وعناد
بس الله يسوي الي فيه الخير وخليك
محل الي تبيه يعني في الرابع الخامس
حتى لو في القبو عادي اهم شي تجيبي معدل هههه

وهذا انا جيت ونشاء الله كل اشوي بحط اسالة
ولايهمكم  ونتي خيتو لوفي تقدري تحطي حرتك في بطوطة عادي ههه

يلا سؤال مجانا
هل صاحباتك في المدرسة عندك ايميلاتهم
وكيف علاقتكم فيهم بالنت في مرة اختي ايميل وحدة وهيه ماتدري
وقمت تكلمها وكذا وقويت علاقتكم عن طريق النت ؟؟
وبش لي باااااااااااااااااكككككككككككككااااااااااااااااااا  اااااات
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااجججججججججد اتوقع

----------


## الــــنـــاري

وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
الجمممااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
بعدكم في المدددددددددرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسة
اول مجي خيتو رزيييييييييييييييييييييي فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
عشاننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  ن اكمل الكشششششششششششششششتة

----------


## كبرياء

*هالدووووووووبه بطووه لآتخليني أسدح لك كم سؤآل الحين .!!*
*مخي مفهي تووني رآآجعه من القاتله هع ..* 
*تخيلي يوم قلت لك بحذف ايميلي من الحياااه .. الجامعه جابت لي انهيار ومافي ولا ربع مجال اني أدخل المسن ..!*
*ردة فعلك ؟! هع*
*سي يو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *هلا والله خيتو* 
> *أهلين* 
> 
> *اخبارش واخبار المصقه وياااش هههه ؟ اللهم لا شماته ههههه اني بعد عليي دوووام هع هع* 
> *بسدح الاسئلة الحين وباااروح لوجع الراس خخخخخ*
> *زينه وتسلم عليش*
> 
> *شفيت احط لش اسعله هع هع* 
> 
> ...






*حيآش الله غنآتي ..مبين عليش مفهيه عدل* 
*يعطيك العآفيه ع الاسئله*
*بـــــــــرب*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *بآآآآآآآآآآآك..ماهان عليي أشوف الصفحة فآآآضيه*
> 
> *وما أسدح آسئله>>تعترف بعد*
> *أحلى بآك..حرآآم عليش زين الحين جآلسه أحلهم ميته نعس أني* 
> *شخبارك وشخبار المطنزه أهم شي معلماتك عدلين>>وش دخلها دي* 
> *للأسف لآآآ يعني زين إزآ جبت نسبه*
> *أكـــيــد الحين أنتي بالمدرسه>>عشان كذا حبيت أسوي لك مفاجآه واسدح لك أسئله..خخخخ عشان ترجعين وتشوفينهم*
> *لآآآ أني بآلبيت هع هع*
> *المهم بعض من الناس مآخذين راحه الظاهر>>بدون ذكر اسماء* 
> ...





*هع هع كيف بتكملي وأنتي بآلرد الثآني مفهيه ويوووو*
*تسلمي ع الاسئله الحلوهـ*
*يعطيك العآفيه*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخلصصصصصصصصصصصص  تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتيييييييييييييييييييي
قااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعدددددددددددد استناااااااااااااااااكككككككك هع هع هع
نععععععععسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسااااااااااااااااااااااااان  ننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *السلامو عليكمو يا اهل الديار*
> *وعليكم الســلآآم*
> 
> *ازيك اختاه*
> *الحمد الله على كل حآل*
> *ما اخبارك في ايام العودة للفرفشة*
> *أي فرفشه أي خرآبيط أويلي بس نسكت*
> *الموهيم نبدي بالكاشوتة*
> *نبديي*
> ...






*عجبوني أسئلتك كل يوم تعآل بس خفف شوي هع هع*
*يعطيك ربي العآفيه أخوي*
*لآعــــــــــدم*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *انا الي اعرفه ان الي فصولهم فوق*
> 
> *كلهم شياطين وحق مشاكل وعناد*
> *أي هذآ المطلوب عفر بس حق الشطآنه طبعاً*
> *بس الله يسوي الي فيه الخير وخليك*
> *محل الي تبيه يعني في الرابع الخامس*
> *أبغى الثآلث هع هع*
> *حتى لو في القبو عادي اهم شي تجيبي معدل هههه*
> *إن شآء الله ..دعوآتكم..*
> ...






*تســــلم ع الأسئله..يآلله أقرآ وروح نآم تقول نعسآن* 
*يعطيك ويعطيني ويعطيهم العآفيه*
*تحيآتون*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *هالدووووووووبه بطووه لآتخليني أسدح لك كم سؤآل الحين .!!*
> *أي دوووبه سويتيني دبه مآطلع من البآب*
> *أسدحي عآآدي ترآ سرير الأسئله مريح<~~من النعس هع*
> *مخي مفهي تووني رآآجعه من القاتله هع ..* 
> *على قلبييي*
> *تخيلي يوم قلت لك بحذف ايميلي من الحياااه .. الجامعه جابت لي انهيار ومافي ولا ربع مجال اني أدخل المسن ..!*
> *ردة فعلك ؟! هع*
> *مو بكيفشش ومو على هوآآآش كآن أنتفش تخيلي مآتشبكي ولآنكلمش وأني تعودت عليش يآآعلي مآتخييييل أبد*
> *عفـــر زي اللي بحزن لو تقولي*
> ...







> *كبريآء*
> *وأني الضحكة البريئه*






*كــــــــل يوم قطي فيسك هونـــآ أختنآ كبريآء عفورتي*
*يعطيك العآفيه قلبو*
*تحيآتون*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *وصح نسيت الكادي عند القلب المرح << مارضي يا خد من عندي ههههه>> شداب
> ههههههههههه شدآب بآلقوهـ*



والله مو شداب بالقوة يمكن على خفيف << تقية ههه
بس تدري عيب !!

الزبدة
بما ان كبرياء في الجامعة مادري القاتلة
يعني بتخليك لحلاك << الله لايفرق احباب
بدردشي وي مين في المسن في وقت غياب عصفورتك ؟؟

امم قلتي تبيغ واجد لان اليوم الربوع  :wink: 

بصلي وبجي :amuse:

----------


## الــــنـــاري

هذول كم سؤال على السريع ونشاء الله لي باك اول ماافضي >> مسوي فيها ابو اشغال
المهيم
اوقات مادري ايام المناسبات تحطي توبيكات وصور تناسب المناسبة لو نفس الشي ماتغير التوبيك حقك ؟؟
تحطي توبيكات خاصة << يعني اذا عندك مناسبة عيد ميلاد او هيك شي ؟؟
تكتبي توبيكات ضربات لاحد او تحسيسة على قولتهم
ويشو طابع الصور الي تحطيهم
وهل تعتمدي على التوبيك في ختيار الصور

السؤال الثاني  :bigsmile: 

توبيكاتك اشعار لو مش حالك بأي كلام ؟؟
هل مرة سمعتي شعر او كلام وجعبك وسويتهي توبيك
هلا تحطي صور شخصية لاقاربك في المسن ؟؟

تستخدمي المايك والكام ؟؟

سؤال تلاتة :wink: 

اليوم اول ربوع من الدراسة بتحطي شي مختلف في المنس عشان انها اول بريك ليكم ؟؟ :amuse: 

سؤال 4






اصلا ما في سؤوال وبس كذا قلت لك سؤال 4  :toung: 

باقوم اصلي مرة فانية ولي باك انشاء الله
وعفية عليك ادري ما برجع الا خلصتي الحل :noworry: 

بآآآآآآآآآآآآآرٍرًرٍرًرٍببببببب

----------


## Malamh Cute

*للتنبيهـ فقــــــــــــــط آخر يوم اليوم آخر شقآوهـ للكشتهـ ،،*

*يعني اليوووم سوف أضع ثلاث أسمآء للتصويت أو بألأصح*

*أختارو ثلاث أسماء للتصويت لأن مآفي بالي أسمـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *والله مو شداب بالقوة يمكن على خفيف << تقية ههه*
> 
> *بس تدري عيب !!*
> *أي عيب يقولو للنآس شدآب أمي مآترضى* 
> 
> *الزبدة*
> *لآآ الدهنه مع الصآفي<~جوعانه تستنى الغدى*
> *بما ان كبرياء في الجامعة مادري القاتلة*
> *اي واني في المدعسه*
> ...






*حيآك الله أخونــآ ..*
*بــــــــرب*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

> *هذول كم سؤال على السريع ونشاء الله لي باك اول ماافضي >> مسوي فيها ابو اشغال*
> *يآآي مآ أقدر رجل أعمـــآل هع هع*
> 
> 
> *المهيم*
> *والمهيم*
> *اوقات مادري ايام المناسبات تحطي توبيكات وصور تناسب المناسبة لو نفس الشي ماتغير التوبيك حقك ؟؟*
> *يص يص بس عفر مآحط صور أدكر بس مرهـ سويت صورهـ*
> *حق مولد العبآآس*
> ...





* خلصت دولين ألحين يآلله الورقه الثآآنيه هع هع*
*يعطيك العآفيه أخوي*
*تحيآتي*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> كان ناوي يحط اسالة بس الكشوتة خلصت وجاك عفو كروزي




والله اسعدني تواجدك ويانا ونشاء الله اكون وياك
في صف في الكشتة الجاية
يلا اختارو ونا بشوف
اذا احد عجبني بختاره

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد ،،*

*آخر شقآوهـ ~* 

*تسلمي يالغلا عَ تلبية الكشته ،،*

*ونورتينآ حبووبهـ وأنبسطنآ معك في الكشتهـ ،،*

*إن شآء الله أنتي أنبسطتي معنآ ،،*

*ولاعدمنآك يالغلا ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يعني اذا انا صرت فاضي ماحد يحط شي وذا انا مشغلو تجو
يلا اختارو
ونا بختار حاليا شخص بس اتوقع مابجي ههه
اختبار اللؤلؤ الغامض

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب أو من معنآ في التصويت :*

*اللؤلؤ الغامض ،،*

*باقي شخصين أتمنى من بقية الأعضآء أختيار*

*أسمين لتبدأ الكشته معه ،،هــــــــآ*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## كبرياء

*هههههه الصرآحهـ أول مرهـ أسمع بإسم هالعضو <-- المعذرهـ منهـ ..!*
*وعنـآد على فضـآوة بعض النـآس شطبوآ هـآآع*
*كشتة البطهـ خلصت ..!*
*مآبتمددوهـآ أسبوع ثـآني ..! <-- نآويه على ذبآحهـآ .. .*
*طيب أخـتـآآر أإأإأمممممم للدموع إحسآس ..~*
*سي يو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ههههههههههههههههه* 

*أما ردكـ كبرياء تووحفه في جملهـ عجبتني هع ،،*

*عموماً اسمين موجودين باقي أسم ويالله إلا بيدخل الموضوع يكتب أسم* 

*1 اللؤلؤ الغامض ،،*

*2 للدموع إحساس* 

*يالله من القمر إلا بيختار آخر أسم @_@*

*وبش*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اهلييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*

*احم احم اني القمر ^_^   <<< اي هين يصير خير >>>*

*اني اقووول* 
*العضوة :* *دمعة طفله يتيمه* 

*يا الله بنشووف على مين بيكون التصويت هع هع* 

*تحياااااتوووووو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*صباح الورد* 

*وصلت أسمآء التصويت وهي :*

*1 اللؤلؤ الغامض ،،*

*2 للدموع إحسآس ،،*

*3 دمعة طفلة يتيـــــــمة ،،*

*وبش الرجآء من جميع الأعضآء التصويت ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*وخلصت الكشته وكآنت فله معآكم ونبسطنآ والله إنكم فله* 
*يالله جآ تعديب عضو آخـــــر ونصوت إلى ...*
*للدموع إحسآس*
*وبش* 
*تحيآتون*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أصوت لـ للدموع إحســاس

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صوتين للدموع إحسآس ،،*

*والتصويت للصبح فقط ،،*

*وشكراً للجميع ـ،ـ،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

خلاص جيبو لدموع احساس لاتزعل هههه
<< متى دور كبرياء !!
>> خاين هههههههه

----------


## كبرياء

*هههههههههههههههههههههههآآي* 
*لآ أنـآ خـآآرج اللعبه <--- نحآسهـ ..!*
*إأإنـآآ بعد أقول للدموع إحسآس ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*الأصوآت حتى الآن للدموع إحســــــــــــــــــــآس أربع أصوآت ،،*

*التصويت رآح يكون للسآعهـ خمس صبآحاً وبس ._. ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

خلاص اني بعد اقول 

( للدموع إحساس ) 
اني بصراحة كنت بختارها بس اختارووها الاعضاء قبل  

يلاااااا استعدي أخيه للدوع احساس للكشتوووه 

يسلمو 
لا عدمناكم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اول واحد  :bigsmile: 
السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال خيتو
انشاء الله بخير
مابي افقل عليك من اول لحظة
بس بحط لك سؤالين ونشاء الله الباقي قريب

كم ايميل عندك واي اصدار تستخدمي وايش الاونهم
وكم حجم الخط وايش لون وكم حجمه


ياريت تحطين لينا التوبيك حقك والصورة
وتوبيك الشخص الثاني من المتصلين والرابع من غير المتصلين
وتحطي الصور وذا ماعليك امر تحطي احلى توكبي عندك من الموجودين في الايميلي

هذول حق اليوم ولي رجعة انشاء الله

سلام

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أيــــــــــــوآ أستعدآد للعذآب يآ أختآهـ*
*النـــآري عآد لويه سبقتني أني قلت بحط ليهآ أني أول وحدهـ يالله مآعلى هلمرهـ مسآمح هع هع*
*يالله أختآهـ تفضلي الأسئله..*
*.!.عطيني التوبيك البنت إللي تكلميهآ ألحين وإزآ مآكنتي تكلمي أحد عطيني توبيك السآبعه..*
*.!.أممم كم رسآله عندك بآلبريد..*
*.!.كم نفرهـ مضيوفه عندك..*
*.!.عندك إيميل أحد الأعضآء الكرآم..*
*.!.حآضرهـ أحد من النآسآت إللي عندك*
*.!.بدي نك نيمك والرسآله الشخصيه*
*.!.وبدي كمآآن هدآ اللي يسموهـ توبيك متأليفك وتلونيه*

*خلآآص كفآيه عليي وعليش بقوم أدآكـــر*
*لي عودهـ إن شآء الله* 
*تحيآتون*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## كبرياء

هههههههههه مآدري إذآ أستدعيتوهـآ أو لآ .. 
حرآم عليكم حتى رسآله بعدني مآ أرسل لهآ جهزتوآ الدوآ قبل الفلعـآ هآآع .. 
جآري أستدعآئهـآآ ...!
كثروآ أسأله <-- توهآ حرام عليكم <-- نحاسه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب بالغلا للدموع إحسآس* 

*أخبآركـ إن شاء الله بخير ،،*

*نبدأ بالأسئله بس كم سؤال ولي عودهـ :) ،،*

*1 عندكـ إيميل أحد من أعضـــــــآء الشبكهـ وإذا عندكـ من مع صورهم ؟؟*

*أمـــــآ إذا ماعندكـ فمن ودكـ تضيفي عندكـ بالمسن ؟؟*

*أبي توبيكـ وصورة أكثر شخص وأقل شخص تكلميهم ؟؟:)*

*وأبي آخر محآدثه لكـ تضعيهآ هون إذا فيها خصوصيه عادي الاقبلها او او ؟؟؛)*

*وآخر شي توبيكـ تأليفكـ وتلوينكـ وتركبي معهـ صورهـ على ذوقكـ تناسبه ،؟؟*

*وبش* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــاء الخيراتـ ،،*
*عاد أنا متابعهـ خلفـ الكواليسـ ،،*
*خايفهـ يجيـ الدور علي ،،*
*لكنـ كبريااااائووووهـ ،،* 
*واللهـ و كسرتـ خاطريـ لوفووووليـ ،،*
*شويـ شويـ عليي عاد ،،*
*و بسمـ اللهـ و بـ اللهـ و على ملة رسولـ اللهـ ،،*
*و نبدء ،،*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*و ياللهـ نوااااصلـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــــــــــرآآآحبـ خيووو ،،*




> اول واحد 
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم 
> *و عليكمـ السلامـ و الرحمهـ ،،*
> كيف الحال خيتو
> انشاء الله بخير
> *بخير دامكمـ بخير ،،*
> *بسـ واللهـ بديتـ أخافـ منـ أسئلتكمـ ،،*
> ...




* يا هلا و مرحبا ،،*
*خييـ خفـ عليّ شويـ ،،*
*أسئلتكـ جهنميهـ ،،*
* ياللهـ ،،*
*حيوووو ،،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــرآآآآآآحبـ خيتيـ ،،*




> *أيــــــــــــوآ أستعدآد للعذآب يآ أختآهـ*
> *أستعديتـ* 
> 
> *النـــآري عآد لويه سبقتني أني قلت بحط ليهآ أني أول وحدهـ يالله مآعلى هلمرهـ مسآمح هع هع*
> *يالله أختآهـ تفضلي الأسئله..*
> *.!.عطيني التوبيك البنت إللي تكلميهآ ألحين وإزآ مآكنتي تكلمي أحد عطيني توبيك السآبعه..*
> *لأنيـ ما أكلمـ أحد ،،*
> *إليكـِ السابعـ ،،*
> *[c=#ff0080][[/c] [c=#ff0080]≈[/c] -ڪيفَ ابَنسىَـﮯ منَ احبهَ[c=#ff0080]~[/c]
> ...





* و ياللهـ حيها بطوطتنا ،،*
*و أرجعيـ دانيـ أنيـ معسكرة هنيـ ،،*
*ســـــــــــــلآآآآمـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرآآآآحبـ كبرياااائووهـ ،،*




> هههههههههه مآدري إذآ أستدعيتوهـآ أو لآ .. 
> حرآم عليكم حتى رسآله بعدني مآ أرسل لهآ جهزتوآ الدوآ قبل الفلعـآ هآآع .. 
> *ايـ واللهـ تونيـ جايهـ مستانسهـ ،،*
> *مقطعهـ ليـ لوز منـ المزرعهـ ،،*
> *ما لحقتـ أكلـ وحدة و إلا أشوفـ الأستدعاء ،،*
> جآري أستدعآئهـآآ ...!
> كثروآ أسأله <-- توهآ حرام عليكم <-- نحاسه



* عاشتـ كبرياء خوبـ أنتينـ مشيرها و مديرها ،،*
*هع هع أنـ شاء اللهـ تعرفيـ معناها ،،*
*و ياللهـ حيها ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــرآآآآحبـ كروووزهـ ،،*




> *مرآحب بالغلا للدموع إحسآس* 
> *مرحــــــــــــــباً مليووونـ ،،*
> *أخبآركـ إن شاء الله بخير ،،*
> *بخير دامكمـ بخير ،،*
> *بسـ شكلكم، بخيلينـ جوعانهـ أنيـ حتى ما عشيتونيـ ،،*
> *على الأقلـ قطرة مايـ ،،*
> *لعنة اللهـ على يزيد ،،*
> *نبدأ بالأسئله بس كم سؤال ولي عودهـ :) ،،*
> *حيــــــــــــــاشـ غلاااتيـ كلـ يومـ تعاليـ ،،*
> ...



 
*يتبعـ الحقلـ تبير ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*وأبي آخر محآدثه لكـ تضعيهآ هون إذا فيها خصوصيه عادي الاقبلها او او ؟؟؛)*
*بلـ* 
*لحظهـ با شوفـ ،،*
*يعنيـ باحط بس جزء ،،*
(10:17 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:هاااااااااااااااااااايااااااااات
(10:17 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:شحااالش
(10:17 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:ياااعلي
(10:17 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:مو زييييييييييييييييييييييييينـه
(10:17 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:توي برسل لش مسج بقولش تدخلي
(10:17 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:حلففففففففففففففففي(10:18 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:واللللللللللللللللللللللللله(10:18 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:شخبببببببببببببببببببببببببارش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
(10:18 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:وشحححححححححححححححححححححححححتيني
(10:18 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:قد البحححححححححححححححححححححححححححر
(10:18 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:وانتيييييييييييييييييين بعد
(10:18 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0819.png[/IMG](10:19 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:شخببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببارش؟؟
(10:19 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:لا تحححححححححححححححححححححقريني [IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0958.png[/IMG](10:19 ص) 
ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:زييييييييييييييييييينه
(10:20 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:ياعليييييييييييييييييييييييي
(10:20 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:هداييييييييييييييييييييييييييو تعالي[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0972.png[/IMG](10:20 ص)
ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:ويش اسوي للنت بعد
(10:20 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:هااا
(10:20 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:تعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي
(10:20 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:له
(10:20 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:من زماااااااااااااااان ما شفتش [IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0969.png[/IMG](10:20 ص) 
ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:يمكن اجي في العيد
(10:21 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:حلففففففففففففففففففففي
(10:21 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:مو يمكن
(10:21 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:تعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي صحيححححححححححححح
(10:21 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:على حسب الامتحانات يبجي في العيد او في عرس بنت عمي
(10:21 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:متى عرس بت عمش 
(10:21 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:؟؟
(10:21 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:20 ذو الحجه
(10:21 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:يعد العيد
(10:22 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:بعد
(10:22 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:اهااا
(10:22 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:المهم تجججججججججججججججي
(10:22 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:اي اكييد بجي
(10:22 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:بس مادري متى بالضبط يعني
(10:22 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:شخبار الدراسه ؟؟
(10:23 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:الحمدلله
(10:23 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:بعدددددددددددد شخبااااااااااااارش
(10:23 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:زييييييييييييينه
(10:24 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:مافي شي جديد
(10:24 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:ياعلييييييييييييييييييييييي
(10:24 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:تعاليييييييي هدايوووو
(10:24 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:ويشو
(10:24 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:عفر أبغاااااااااااااااااش
(10:24 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:يلله تعالي
(10:24 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0972.png[/IMG](10:24 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:ما يمدي
(10:24 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:بدا تدريبي[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img4972.png[/IMG](10:24 ص) 
ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:حركاات
(10:25 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:كم مدته؟
(10:25 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:ستة شهور
(10:25 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0978.png[/IMG](10:25 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:ما في بينهم اجازه؟
(10:25 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
(10:25 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:بللللللللللللللل
(10:25 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:لاوه
(10:25 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:مافي إلا شششششششششششششغل
(10:25 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:ما نخلص إلا ربيع ثاني 
(10:26 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:ما ادري عنـهم النحوووس
(10:26 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:نحاستهم
(10:26 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:يمكن يعطونا إجازة في العيد
(10:26 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:بس ما أتوقع
(10:26 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:لأن الممرضات ياخذو إجازات 
(10:26 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:و إحنا نغطي مكانـهم(10:26 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0968.png[/IMG](10:26 ص) 
ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:اهاا
(10:26 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:وكيف التدريب؟
(10:26 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:وناسه؟
(10:26 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:كارفينا كرف
(10:27 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:هو وناسه 
(10:27 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:ممتع يعني
(10:27 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:بس كرف والله
(10:27 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:متى متى نرجع البيت و نخمد
(10:27 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:اني اليوم للحين ما نمت 
(10:27 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:هذا يعني أنجاو
(10:27 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:أنجاز **
(10:27 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:اي لازم بفكره الشغل لعبه يعني
(10:28 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:قسم باالله
(10:28 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:حتى قعدت أفكر 
(10:28 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:أقول لو رايحه دارسه طب أحسن لي
(10:28 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:كرففففففففففففففففففففف
(10:28 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:ههههههههههههههههه
(10:28 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:والله
(10:28 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:عشان تضلي طول عمرش تدرسي
(10:28 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:ههههههههههه
(10:28 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:زيي
(10:28 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:أهون من هاالكرفففف
(10:28 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:وناسه الدكاترة 
(10:29 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:راحه
(10:29 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:و أحنا نكرف
(10:30 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:يعني احنا بنرتاح بعدين[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0927.png[/IMG](10:30 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:اييييييييييييييييييي
(10:30 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:يالله سوووولفي لي عنششششششش
(10:30 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:اممممممممممممم
(10:30 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:اي صحييييح
(10:30 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:شووووو
(10:30 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:ضعفت
(10:30 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:حلفي
(10:30 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:هههههههههههههههه
(10:30 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:ماني 
(10:30 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:لا تضعفي
(10:30 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:لاوووه
(10:31 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:أحسن 
(10:31 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:حليني اصير رشيقه
(10:31 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:خليني
(10:31 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:أنتين أحلى دبدوبه
(10:31 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:لا تصيري رشيقه
(10:31 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:أكلي عدددددددددددددددددددل
(10:31 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:ما عليش من الرشاقه
(10:31 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:ادا طلعت مو حليوه واني ضعيفه برجع امتن ولا تزعلي
(10:31 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:لالا 
(10:31 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:لا تضعفي
(10:32 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0969.png[/IMG](10:32 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:اجل انتين امتني بعد
(10:32 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:و الله داني بلع
(10:32 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:بس في الشغل كل شي يتحلل
(10:32 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:عقبال ما اشتغل اني اجل

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*يتبعـ المحادثهـ ،،*
(10:33 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0823.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0823.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0823.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0823.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0823.png[/IMG]ه
(10:33 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:بس عشان اضعف
(10:33 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:مو شي ثاني
(10:33 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:حتى إا أشتغلتي 
(10:33 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:هههههههههههه
(10:33 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:لا بتضعفي
(10:33 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:لأنكم كله معسكرين على المكتب [IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0640.png[/IMG](10:33 ص) 
هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:ما بتضعفي **
(10:34 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:ههههههههههههههههههه
(10:34 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:وانتون تكرفووا[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0738.png[/IMG](10:34 ص) 
هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:اي والله
(10:34 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:كرففففففففففففففف
(10:34 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:يجيب الطاعون الشغل
(10:34 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:بس وناسه
(10:34 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:ما نقعد 
(10:34 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:يعني ما نحس باالزهق
(10:34 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:اي احلى اصلا
(10:35 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:اي 
(10:35 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:بس و الله رجايلنا و ظهورنا
(10:35 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:تروح فيها
(10:35 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:بتتعودي بعدين
(10:35 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:اي 
(10:35 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:حتى الممرضات إلا هناك
(10:35 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:قالو لينا لأن توكم في البدايه 
(10:35 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:تحسو بتعب
(10:35 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:بعدين تصير عادي
(10:36 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:ببببببببببببببببببببببعد سوووولفي
(10:36 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:اهاا
(10:36 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:امممممممممم
(10:36 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:بقولش حاجه بس ما تقولي لاحددددددددد
(10:36 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:زين [IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0640.png[/IMG](10:36 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:أني أ[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img3397.png[/IMG] الحاجات إلا كدا
(10:36 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:احلفي اول
(10:36 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/king/My%20Documents/سجل%20محادثاتى/شوال%201429/Images/MsgPlus_Img0691.png[/IMG](10:36 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:هههههههههههههههههه
(10:36 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:و الله
(10:37 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:و قسما باالله
(10:37 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:قسمت بعد 
(10:37 ص) ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ[̲̅A̲̅][̲̅N:انزين صدقتش
(10:37 ص) هُل نٍسِيًتِ آل:يالله قوووولي(10:37 ص) 
*بسسسسسسسسسس خلااااصـ ،،*
*وآخر شي توبيكـ تأليفكـ وتلوينكـ وتركبي معهـ صورهـ على ذوقكـ تناسبه ،؟؟
و اللهـ التأليفـ صعببببببببـ ،،
و جهازيـ توهـ مفرمتـ و ما فيهـ خناقهـ ،،
و منـ عيونيـ بسـ أحسـ وديـ أكتبـ شيـ ،،
بانسقهـ و بنزلهـ ،،
واحد علشانكـ و الثانيـ علشانـ بطوطهـ ،،*
*وبش*
*تحيآتوو
و ياللهـ حيها كروووزهـ ،،
كلـ يومـ تعاليـ ،،
بسـ جيبيـ وياشـ أأأأأكلـ ،،  
سلآآآآمووو ،،
للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*هلاااااا وغلااااااا*
*مراحب* 
*كيفك وكيف الكشتوووه وياااش ؟* 
*وكيف العمل معااش ولا تعبي نفسش اخذي اجازه هع هع*
*<< اعنااد للي توهم مدااومين زيي هههه >>*
*ان شاء الله مستانسه هههه*
*مساعدين* 



*إليك الاسئلة التاليه ؟ هههه امتحان مو كشته عفر* 

** تستخدمي الكلمات المختصرة مثل ( تيت ، برب ) وهكذااا* 

** اذا جيت وقلت لش اعطيني ايميلش تعطيني اياه لو ما تبغي اضيفيني هع* 
*اعترفي ؟ ههه ادري ممنوع* 
** في مره جت لش اضافه وهالاضافه طلع ولد تكلمي وياه محادثه محادثتين*
* او ماتستقبلي الاضافه من الاصل ؟*
** اعطيني اول وآخر توبيك عندش ؟*

*وبش الحين* 
*بس اتوقع اليي عوده هع هع* 
*تحياااتوو*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرآآآآآآحبـ عواااميهـ ،،*




> *هلاااااا وغلااااااا*
> 
> *مراحب* 
> *مرحـــــــــــــــباً مليوووونـ ،،*
> *كيفك وكيف الكشتوووه وياااش ؟* 
> *و اللهـ ديـ كشوتهـ لزيزة أقويـ <<  متأثرة باالمصريـ ،،*
> *وكيف العمل معااش ولا تعبي نفسش اخذي اجازه هع هع*
> *و اللهـ ممتعـ بسـ فيـ نفسـ الوقتـ متعبـ ،،*
> *تووونيـ راااجعهـ ،،*
> ...





* و ياللهـ حيها العواااميهـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*حححححححححححححححححح <-- وكل مفحطهـ هذي* 
*عـآد كبريآؤووهـ ووصلت ... والكل جرب أسألتهآ آلله يعييينك يآآللي بالكشته الحين <-- نحيسهـ* 

*أإأمممم مرآحب ..* 
*السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته <-- زين ذكرتي السلآم مع وجهك* 
*شخبآرك ؟! إن شآلله للحين مآ زهقتي ؟؟ <-- ألحين بزهقك هع ..* 
*بدآيهـ ..* 
*- زين لقينآ لنآ حجهـ ندخلك فيهآ هالقسم والإ مآبتدخلي الا بالسنه حسنه* 
*لو أحب اللوز كآن قلت لك جيبي لي بس خسآرهـ مآ أحبهـ <-- تتعيلف ..* 
*عاشتـ كبرياء خوبـ أنتينـ مشيرها و مديرها <-- يمكن فهمت إني أنـآ إللي* 
*صوت لك بالبدآيه يعني أدرتهـآ بس الأولى مآ عبرت مخيخي* 

*الموووهمـ ...<-- وصلت أخيرآ* 

*- بسألك كم سؤآل خآرجي .. <-- لعاانه هههه*
*طيب ..* 
*شعورك والكشته تفتح لهآ أبوآبك <-- مدرسه خخ مـآهو ؟!*
*- مـآهو طـآبع نك نيمآت للدموع إحسآس ؟!*
*- إأإمممم حسيت من المحآدثه أنك ربووشه بعض الشيء ؟! فهل أنتي مربوشه وإلآ بس لآنك كنتي مشتآقه لهدى <-- لقطت الاسم هههه*
*- هل يختلف أسلوبك من وحدهـ إلى وحدهـ بالمسن ... وإلآ أنتي نفسك ؟!*
*- تعرفي صآحبآت من النت ولك علاقه قويه معهم بالمسن ؟!*
*إذآ إي كم وحدهـ ؟؟ من وين تعرفتي عليهم ؟؟! وكيف نوع علاقتك فيهم ؟!*
*- الجروح ...~ هل كآن للمسن نصيب منهآ ..!*
*يعني هل تسبب المسن بشيء من جروحك ؟!*
*- أبي أغرب نك لـشخص عندك بالمسن .. ومآهو أنطبآعك عنهـآ ؟!*
*- رسآلتك الشخصيه تغيريهآ باستمرآر ؟؟ وش هي الحين ؟!*
*- ثيمآت..~ تستخدمي بالمسن ؟! إذآ أي أبي أسمه ؟؟ وش لونه ؟؟* 
*- خلفيه المحآدثه اللي حقك بيضآ عـآديه ..؟؟ وإلآ صور ورسومآت ؟! طيب إذآ صور ورسومآت كلهم مثل مثل ؟؟ وإلآ كل شخص تختلف خلفيتهـ أو لونهـ عن الأخر ؟!*
*- ألوآن نكك ... خلفيتك .. مسنك .. هل تعتمد على ألوآن معينه ؟! وإلآ مآ تفرق معك ؟؟!*
*- كم رسآله عندك بالـ junk mail ... ( العشوآئيه ) .. وهل تفتحيهم تقريهم بين فتره وفتره أو لآ ؟؟!*
*- عـآلم المسن ؟؟! مآذآ يعني لك ..!*
*- آإآخر مره ضحكتي فيهآ من قلب على المسن متى ؟؟ وش كآن السبب ؟؟!*
*- تخيلي بيوم تكتشفي أن كبريآء ..~ وحده من المضيوفين عندك .. ومن زمان .,, عآآد شلون مـآ تدري ..! ردة فعلك ؟؟ خصوصآ أنك أكتشفتي بالصدفهـ ..!؟وتجين تسأليني تتأكدين أقولك من أنتي أصلآ ؟! يعني حتى أنآ مدري من وين إيميلك ولآ من متى وكيف جآ عندي ..!!!*
*- تستخدمي نكآت إنجليزيهـ ..؟؟ إذآ إي عن شنو كآنت تتكلم ..!*
*- شخصيه تعرفتي عليهآ بعـآلم النت ... وكلمتيهـآ على المسن .. مـآهو شعورك لو قـآلت لكـ أحبك مووت ..<-- حب من نوع غريب مو العآدي .؟!*
*- لو فرضنآ منتدى النآصره يسمح بالرسآئل الخآصهـ .. وبعد فتره رآسلتك عضوه معروفه بالشبكه تبي تتعرف عليك وقبلتي إضآفتهآ بإيميلك .. وبعدفتره غير وجيزهـ وإنتي تكلميهآ طلبت منك تجي بيتكم تبيك لأخوهـآ .. ولدهـآ .. أي كآن .. ردة فعلك ؟! هل تؤمني أن مجرد المحآدثآت كآفيه أنك تختلطي بعـآلمهم* 
*أو أنك تشوفي أن طلبهآ مو في محلهـ وغريب ؟؟ كيف تتصرفي ..!؟*
*- من أبـكى للدموع إحسآس أم شآشة النت ؟!؟ هل هو شخص عـآدي .. أم قريب جدآ ..* 
*والسبب ليه ؟!*
*- في مره عصبتي من وحدهـ بالمسن لدرجهـ أنك عطيتيهآ بلوك مؤقت ؟! أو حتى أبدي ؟؟!*
*- ندمتي على صحبة أشخآص من دآخل النت ؟!*
*- المضيوفين اللي عندك .. أكثرهم من الأهل ..؟ أو الأصدقـآء ؟!*
*-طيب مو بخآطرك ألحين تجين تذبحيني على هالكم من الأسئله ؟!*
*وإذآ قلت لك لي عودهـ ويمكن عودآآت .. .وش بتسوين ؟؟!*
*- لو أوقف عن الأسئله الحين مو يكون أحسن ؟؟!وإلآ برآيك أوآآصل ؟؟!*
*- طيب ريحي يدك شوي ألحين .. وقولي لي ... حيآتك بدون مسن كيف كآنت ؟! أثر فيك المسن أو لآ ؟؟! وكيف تتخيلي حيآتك بدونهـ .؟!*
*- للدمـــــــوع أحسآس ... أسمك حتى بالمسن ؟! وإلآ بإسمك الوآقعي ؟!*
*- حـآليآ قررت أوقف ... <-- زين حسيتي هع ...*
*لآ تذكرت سؤآل .. هع <-- تستخدميهآ بالمسن هههههه ؟؟*
*خلاص خلاص* 
*سي يوو بأقرب فرصه أسدح لك كم سؤآل* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــــــــــــــــرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآحبـ كبريأإآإآأإآوووهـ ،،* 





> *حححححححححححححححححح <-- وكل مفحطهـ هذي* 
> 
> * أحلى حقـ نحسـ بـ الكشتهـ لهـ ،،* 
> *عـآد كبريآؤووهـ ووصلت ... والكل جرب أسألتهآ آلله يعييينك يآآللي بالكشته الحين <-- نحيسهـ* 
> *ما يحتاجـ عارفهـ واللهـ و أنا اتابعـ معكمـ منـ قبلـ ،،*
> *أقولـ اللهـ لا يطيحنيـ بـ إيدها ،،*
> *و جانيـ يومـ* 
> *أإأمممم مرآحب ..* 
> *مرحـــــــــــــباً مليوووونـ ،،*
> ...



*يتبعـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*هلووووو ،،*




> *- لو فرضنآ منتدى النآصره يسمح بالرسآئل الخآصهـ .. وبعد فتره رآسلتك عضوه معروفه بالشبكه تبي تتعرف عليك وقبلتي إضآفتهآ بإيميلك .. وبعدفتره غير وجيزهـ وإنتي تكلميهآ طلبت منك تجي بيتكم تبيك لأخوهـآ .. ولدهـآ .. أي كآن .. ردة فعلك ؟! هل تؤمني أن مجرد المحآدثآت كآفيه أنك تختلطي بعـآلمهم* 
> *أو أنك تشوفي أن طلبهآ مو في محلهـ وغريب ؟؟ كيف تتصرفي ..!؟*
> *فيـ البدايهـ بنفجعـ ،، ويشـ تخرفـ ديـ ،،*
> *ما تدريـ يمكنـ أطلعـ شخصيهـ ثانيهـ غير إليـ توقعتها ،،*
> *عموماً لو صار ،،*
> *حياها اللهـ وما أحد ضربها على إيدها ،،*
> *و يمكنـ اوافقـ إذا حسيتـ أنها منفجعهـ منـ تصرفاتيـ عناد فيها ،،*
> *لا ما ادريـ عفر عشتـ الجو ،،*
> *- من أبـكى للدموع إحسآس أم شآشة النت ؟!؟ هل هو شخص عـآدي .. أم قريب جدآ ..* 
> ...



*و يااللهـ حيها كبريائووهـ ،،*
*المرة الجايهـ جيبيـ وياشـ ضيافة عاد ،،*
*مرة طلعتو بخيلينـ ،،*
*ســـــلآآآآمووو ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## looovely

*ســـلاااااااااااام,,*
*وش خبار لدموع مع الكشته ؟؟* 
*إن شاء الله منيح ــه,,* 
*وأهم شي لمجرمين ماطفشوش,,أنتي بس قولي وآني آراويش فيهم>>بجو يترفسو في مصارني*
*آحم,,جاية أسئل ماجاوب>>بس عاد لا تتحلفي فيي زي....,,خخخ* 
*وش الحاله الي دايم تستخدميها؟؟* 
*هل انتي من النوع الي دايم تغير نيماتها؟؟وصورها بشكل دائم؟؟*
*طيب..متى أكثر الأوقات الي تدخل فيها المسن؟؟*
*طيب آبي صورة حطيتيها وظلت مدة طويلة؟؟اسدحيها لاهنتي*
*اممممم شو كمان شوووو*
*ممكت تسدحي عنوان آخر رساله بالوارد؟؟ وهل تهتمي لرسايل*
*آم صفط,,لين يتجمعوا ويوصلوا مئات؟؟* 
*طيب بجيب صورتين وجيبي لي توبيكات تناسب,,مو شرط من*
*تأليفك>>أدري موخبره في عملهم*
**
*والفاااااانيه ديها*
**
*امممممم شو كمان>>تفكر في سؤال جهنمي* 
*تسوين مقالب بالمسن>>إذا في أذكريه هع>>مو جهنمي مو*
*طيييييييييب,,أفتحي مجال الخيال* 
*فتحتيه,,أول فتحتيه>>أخلصي لاكف*
*تخيلي تجي تكلمي أحد على أساس أنسان تعرفيه*
*وتسولفي وتخووووورين خوآآآآآر مو طبيعي وبعدين تكتشفين أن هذا الأيميل مسروق,,بس صاحبه ماصار له فرصة*
*يقولك,,شنو بتتصرفين مع الأنسان الي سارق الأيميل* 
*بتهاوشيه أو تحذفي الأيميل بسلاااام وتفتكي منه؟؟شنو تصرفك*
*معاه..ومع صاحب الأيميل الي ماخبرك؟؟* 
*طيب سؤال خيالي فاني>>هوني له قاعدين في صالة سينما*
*لو تجيك أضافه وتقبليها,,وأنتي طبعاً تبي تعرفي منو ذا الأنسان*
*الا وهو يقولك أنا أعرفك بس انتي ماتعرفين وشوي*
*يقول انتِ فلانه بنت الفلان الفلاني وانتِ كذا وكذا*
*وأنتِ تفكريه مقلب من أحد وهو يحلف لك قسم أنك ماتعرفيه*
*والا وهو يقول يبي أيميل أحد الأشخاص الي تعرفيهم* 
*ويعصب عليك وشوووي ويطلع لك من الشاشة,,* 
*ويهددك إذا ماتعطيه الأيميل بيسرقك أيميلك غصب عنك ويآخد الي يبيه؟؟شنو بتتصرفين معاه عل تحظريه وتحقريه أو تخبرين صاحبة*
*الأيميل بالسالفة,,أو بتحاولي تلاقين حلا بحيث ماتضرري* 
*من هالأنسان؟؟آبي حلك >>قصة مو سؤال هع* 
*طيب لو تجيك آضافة وتقبلي الا واحد يقولك لو سمحتي* 
*آبغى أيميلك >>يعني يبي يسوي أحتلال عليه ويآخده*
*لأنه كان يبي نفس أسم أيميلك بس مازبط معاه؟؟* 
*وش أول شي بتقوليه له..وش بتتصرفين مع هـ لهبآآآل ده؟*
*طيب آبي أسئل,,بس مع الآسف مخي ضارب* 
*مو راضي يطلع أسئلة ترضينيلو مخي فيه طاقة*
*كان شفتيتني مسنتره عـ الصفحة ومصطفه أول وحدة>>تعترف بعد* 
*كنت باجيب آسطريم>>بس إذا حيلتي الواجب هع* 
*مع أنو ماتوقع ليي رجعة,,لأن باطير* 
*بس إذا رجعت الربوع وكشتتش بعده بجي أسدح أزأله وباجيب آسطريم هع* 
*بس بتوصى فيش عند اهل الكشوته كبرياء والناري وكروزة* 
*وبطوط لاتقصرووو ضيفوها أحسن ضيافة>>حرام عليش هي الوحيدة المسالمة الي ماسوت لش شي>>أمزح ..شوي شوي عليها سمعتو*
*سيووووووووو ياحلووووو* 
*مع أمنياتي بطيب الآقامة في رحاب أسئلتي*
*تح ــيـآآآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــــــرآآآآآحبـ لووووفليييـ ،،* 






> *ســـلاااااااااااام,,*
> 
> 
> 
> *و عليكمـ السلاااامـ و الرحمهـ ،،*
> 
> *وش خبار لدموع مع الكشته ؟؟* 
> *بخير دامكمـ بخير ،،*
> *إن شاء الله منيح ــه,,* 
> ...



 

*و ياللهـ حيها لوووووفليـ ،،*
*المهمـ لا تنسيـ الأسطريمـ ،،*
*ســــــــــــــــلااااامـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*مـرآآحب ...* 
*وصلت <--- آلله يعين*  
*هههه شخبآرك مع الكشووتهـ ..؟!*
*إأإمم هالمرره جبت لك معي ببسي و توكس وبطآطس مآلح <--- أحبآب قلبهآ* 
*ويلآ قرمشي ولآعـآد أسمعك تقولين عنـآ بخيلين <-- مسويه تهدد*  
*- بدآيهـ .. إيميلكـ .. وش طآبعه ؟؟! هل يتكلمـ عنكـ ..! أم أنه مجرد حروف مركبهـ ليس لهآ معنى ..!؟*
*- إنتي اللي سويتي الايميل حقك ؟؟ أو أحد ثآني .؟!*
*- للدموع إحسآس ..~ شخصيهـ حسآسهـ بالنسبـهـ لي ... فهل هذآ طآبعكـ العـآم بالمسن ؟!*
*- قلتي لي نكآتك تتكلم عن الطاآبع المغرور .. ~ وأنتي مو مغرورهـ .. نوع الغرور إللي فيهآ .. [ أحسن خلق آلله - ضد الحب ] ..؟!*
*- المضيوفين عندك .. معروضهـ تفآصيلهم من صورهـ وإيميل وإلآ لآ ؟؟!*
*- تستخدمي سكربت بالمسن ؟؟! إذآ أي وش هم ؟! وأكثر سكربت وش هو ؟!*
*- خـآصيه مآ أستمع إليه تعمل معك ؟؟! أو لآ ؟؟*
*- إبتسآمآت المسن عندك تستخدميهآ كثير ؟؟! أذآ إي أبي 2 منهم .. أرفعيهم من مركز تحميل صور وأسدحيهم هنآ <-- شريرهـ* 
*- في شخص في بآلك ودك تسدحيه هنآ نكشت معه شوي ..؟؟ لآ تقولي أنـآ كلكم متحططين علي بس عندي حآجز وقآيه هع .. أبي غير كبريآء من <-- حق تسحبه معك ...*
*- في نآس قـآلو لي أنهم ودهم يسدحون لك كم سؤآل هنآ .. بس كل مره مآ يطلع معهم سؤآل ... حزري منهم ؟؟!<--- فتآنهـ عظيمهـ ..!*
*- في مره حطيتي رسآلتك الشخصيه بالمسن [ للدموع إحسآس] ؟؟* 
*- أمي تنآديني .. حآليآ .. بقوم أنزل بس لي عوودهـ ..هع .....* 
*سي يو ..* 
*كـبريـآآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــــرآآآحبـ كبرياؤؤؤهـ ،،،*




> *مـرآآحب ...* 
> *مرحـــــــــــــباً مليووونـ ،،*
> 
> *وصلت <--- آلله يعين* 
> 
> *هههه شخبآرك مع الكشووتهـ ..؟!*
> *و اللهـ بخير دامكمـ بخير ،،*
> *و مدامـ السالفهـ فيها أأأأكلـ يعنيـ مستانسهـ ،،*
> *إأإمم هالمرره جبت لك معي ببسي و توكس وبطآطس مآلح <--- أحبآب قلبهآ* 
> ...






*و ياللهـ حيها و حي الأكلـ إليـ جابتهـ وياها ،،*
*ســـــــــــــــلاااامووو ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*- في نآس قـآلو لي أنهم ودهم يسدحون لك كم سؤآل هنآ .. بس كل مره مآ يطلع معهم سؤآل ... حزري منهم ؟؟!<--- فتآنهـ عظيمهـ ..!
أمممممم ،،*
*ممكنـ تكونـ البطهـ صحـ ،،*
*ضحوكهـ أتوقعـ انها تكونـ هيـ ،،*

*نو نو نو ..* 
*إجآبهـ خـآآطئه* 
*أنسي الموضوع مآ يعلموآ خلآص* 
*أخآآآف أتشدخ منهم هآآع ...* 
*ولآ تفكري تسحبيني للكشوتهـ* 
*ترى لحمي مرر ومآني سهله <-- خذ لك هههههـآآي*
*وعلى العموم هالأم قطعت حبل أفكآري وطآرت الأسئله من مخيخي*
*بس لي عوودهـ ..* 
*ترقبي هـآآع <-- فلم هو* 
*سي يو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*هلووووو ،،*




> *- في نآس قـآلو لي أنهم ودهم يسدحون لك كم سؤآل هنآ .. بس كل مره مآ يطلع معهم سؤآل ... حزري منهم ؟؟!<--- فتآنهـ عظيمهـ ..!*
> 
> *أمممممم ،،*
> *ممكنـ تكونـ البطهـ صحـ ،،*
> *ضحوكهـ أتوقعـ انها تكونـ هيـ ،،*
> *أمممممم ،،*
> *لازم أعرفـ ،،*
> *كبرياء قوليـ ليـ ما بقولـ لأحد ،،*
> 
> ...





*يااللهـ حيها كبرياؤؤؤهـ ،،*
*لكنـ قوليـ ليـ لهـ* 
*ســـــــــــــــلااامـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم
كي هالة ... تيقة ؟؟
للاسف كانت عندي زحمة اسالة بس الجهاز خرف والنت خرف
تونه الحين زبط << بس نعسان حدي اقعد من الفجر
بنام ونشاء الله اول ماقعد برز ويهي هني
تصبحون على خير

----------


## كبرياء

> *هلووووو ،،*
> 
> 
> *يااللهـ حيها كبرياؤؤؤهـ ،،*
> *لكنـ قوليـ ليـ لهـ* 
> *ســـــــــــــــلااامـ ،،*
> *للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*[/center]



 
*هههههههههههههههه* 
*والله أنك شريره* 

*أححححححم يآللي تتآبعوآ من خلف الكوآآليس عـآآدي أفتن ؟!؟*
*ردو علينآ خبر هــــــآآ ...* 
*ههههههههه* 
*بفتن عليهآ إذآ خلصت كشتك ولآ تزعلين* 
*وعليك الكفآله عـآد أن أنذبحت الديه عليك* 
*سي يو*
*كبريآؤوه*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مرحبا مليووووووون غناتي على قولتكم هع هع 
وحيااااش الله ويانا في الكشووته 
واتفضلي الحلى اللي سويته وياه بيبسي ولاااا عثير على كيفك
وبعد حب مصري ولا شمسي والشوكولاته ما نسيته هع هع 
شفتي الكررررم احم احم ههههه

بدل الاقتباس لانه مو راضي ايسوي اقتباس فسويت نسخ هع هع 
*وكيف العمل معااش ولا تعبي نفسش اخذي اجازه هع هع
و اللهـ ممتعـ بسـ فيـ نفسـ الوقتـ متعبـ ،،*
*تووونيـ راااجعهـ ،،*
*<< اعنااد للي توهم مدااومين زيي هههه >>*
*ان شاء الله مستانسه هههه*
*و اللهـ مستانسهـ خصوصاً و أنهـ بيجيكمـ يومـ هع هع ،،*
*عليكمـ إمتحاناتـ و انا لأ ،، ويييييووو اني بعد ما عليي* 

*مساعدين* 
*تسلميـ غلاااتيـ ،،*


*إليك الاسئلة التاليه ؟ هههه امتحان مو كشته عفر* 
*ما فيييييي إمتحاناتـ ،، بسـ عندكمـ فيـ ،،* 
*يووو ما سكتنها علينا امتحانات وامتحانات هع
يويويويو بسم الله عليي ما عليي امتحانات* 
*بس اشتغل عفر بتعرفوه لين تضغظوا على اسمي هع هع* 

*المهم استعدي* 
*بس خساره ما عندي اسأله وااااايد* 
*سمي بسم الله* 

** كم ايميل مضاف عندك بالمسن ؟*
** هل تحبي المحادثات الجماعيه ؟*
** منو الشخص اللي تفقديه اذا مو متواجد في المسن ؟*
** منو الشخص اللي تحبي تستهبلي عليه هع ؟*
** وهل دائم الاستهبال عندك هههه؟*
** اشخااص وجودهم كعدمهم هع ؟*
** تقدري تستغني عن المسن ؟*
** متى تحطي حالتك غير متصل ؟* 
** ابي ايقونات تعجبك دايم تستخدميها* 
*يعني يا ليت تسدحي كم ايقونه .*

** تغيري التوبيكات حقش في ايام المناسبات مثلاً في الوافيات* 
*او المواليد تحطي شي يناسب والا اتغيري بين فتره وفتره ؟*

*وبث وااايد عليث الحين ويمكن لي رجعه فانيه* 

*اي صح ذكرت صعوال عفر ؟؟؟*
** متى تقعدي على المسن ؟؟؟ عفر اهم سؤال ههههه*

*خلاص خلاص بس وااايد علييش الحين* 

*سيييييوووو*
*تحياااتووو*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هههههههههههههههههه* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*>>>سلمي كلمي أول..*
*سلامٌ عليكم من الله ورحمةٌ وبركات..* 

*بصراحة الله يعييييييييييييييييييييييييينكم يااللي يجيكم الدور..* 

*كبرياء الله يحفظها مي مقصرة ..*  
*وباقي الأعضاء كل واحد اسألته* 
*ضربة في الراس..*
*>>سمي عليهم بالرحمن*
*قولي إن شاء الله مثل*
* الماي البارد على الراس مو ضربة* 

*>>مااتوقع*
 
*ايييييييييييييييييي الله المعين..* 


*امممممممممممممم*
*جيت وعندي سؤال بس..* 
*الغالية للدموع إحساس..* 
*كيف حالك غناتي؟؟* 
*سؤالي الله يسلمش..* 
*هل كان أحدهم يخفي في أعماقه مشاعر حب ..*
*لـ للدموع إحساس..* 
*ولم يتجرأ بالبوح بها..*
*إلا من خلال المسنجر ؟؟؟* 
*وبس..>>>هذا اللي طلع*  

*بالتوفيق للجميع..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــرآآآآحبـ كبرياآإآإأآءء ،،*




> *هههههههههههههههه* 
> 
> *والله أنك شريره* 
> 
> *أححححححم يآللي تتآبعوآ من خلف الكوآآليس عـآآدي أفتن ؟!؟*
> *ردو علينآ خبر هــــــآآ ...* 
> *عفر قالو عاديـ لهـ ؟!*
> *ههههههههه* 
> *بفتن عليهآ إذآ خلصت كشتك ولآ تزعلين* 
> ...






*و ياللهـ حيوووو ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــــــرآآآآحبـ عواميوووهـ ،،*




> مرحبا مليووووووون غناتي على قولتكم هع هع 
> وحيااااش الله ويانا في الكشووته 
> *و هلااا و غلااا ،،*
> واتفضلي الحلى اللي سويته وياه بيبسي ولاااا عثير على كيفك
> وبعد حب مصري ولا شمسي والشوكولاته ما نسيته هع هع 
> شفتي الكررررم احم احم ههههه
> *كريمممممهـ حددددددشـ ،، بسـ لو سمحتيـ جيبيـ القهوة ،،*
> *حتى لا تحومـ أفاديـ منـ الحلى* 
> 
> ...



 
*و ياللهـ حيها العواااميهـ ،،*
*كلـ يومـ تعاليـ و لا تنسيـ القهوة ،،*
*ســـــــلآآآآمـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــــرآآآآآحبـ الناريـ ،،*
*ما ادريـ هو الخوفـ و إلا التعبـ إلا خلانيـ ما أشوفـ مشاركتكـ ،،*
*السموحهـ خييـ ،،*




> السلام عليكم
> *و عليكمـ السلامـ و الرحمهـ ،،*
> 
> كي هالة ... تيقة ؟؟
> *؟؟؟؟ ياعليـ شكليـ صدقـ مخرفهـ ،،*
> *ما فهمتـ وشو يعنيـ ،،*
> *قصدكـ الحاله ضيقة و إلا شووو ،،*
> للاسف كانت عندي زحمة اسالة بس الجهاز خرف والنت خرف
> تونه الحين زبط << بس نعسان حدي اقعد من الفجر
> ...






*تـــــــــــلاقيـ كلـ الخير يااااربـ ،،*
*نومـ العوافيـ إنـ شاء اللهـ ،،*
*و اللهـ حيوووو ،،*
*بـ أيـ وقتـ ،، جيبـ وياكـ حاجهـ نحليـ بها* 
*ســـــــــــلامـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــرآآآآحبـ دموووعهـ ،،*




> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * دوووومـ هاالضحكهـ ياااربـ ،،*
> *>>>سلمي كلمي أول..*
> *سلامٌ عليكم من الله ورحمةٌ وبركات..*
> * و عليكمـ السلامـ و الرحمة منـ اللهـ و الرضوانـ ،،*
> 
> ...






* ياللهـ حيها دموعووووهـ ،،*
*كلـ يومـ تعاليـ خيهـ* 
*ســـــــلآآآآمووو ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*إأإحمـ ... يآلله حيهمـ ...* 
*شخبآركمـ ؟؟! عسآكم بخير ؟؟!*
*سؤلآآتي ...!*
*- أحيآنآ نندمج بصفحه المسن .. يآضحك .. أو علآمآت تعجب تطلع فوق رآسنآ .. الموهم أنو يبين على وجهنـآ الموقف هع .. تصير لك كذآ ؟؟؟ طيب سؤآلي ...:... مر عليك أحد من أخوآنك .. خوآتك .. أيآ كآن .. وقآم يتطنز على شكل وجهك وأنتي على شآشة النت ؟؟! هع طيب كم مره إذآ إي ؟؟؟!*

*- إن أنت أكرمت الكريم ملكتهـ .. وإن أكرمت أنت اللئيم تمرد <-كذآ هي مو هع .. الموهم سؤآلي هل أنطبقت هذه المقولهـ على أحد الأشخآص المضيوفين عندك ؟؟!*

*- ألحين أبيك تفتحين وآرد الرسآئل اللي حقك ..وتسدحي لي عنوآن الـرسآله الـ 15 ومن من ؟؟*
*- تستخدمي الرسآله الفوريه ؟؟! إذآ أي متى آخر مره ؟؟!*
*- رسآله البريد الألكتروني .. مآذآ تعني لك ؟؟ يعني مثلآ في بينهم رسآئل خآآصه لـ للدموع أحسآس ؟؟ سوآء كآنت من الوآرد أو الصـآدر ؟؟!*
*- أإأممم كم صآر لك بالكشته معنآ .. <--- تبي تشوف يمديهآ تطفشك أكثر أو لآ هع ...؟*


*حـآليآ خلصـووآ أسألتي هع هع ..* 
*بالنسبه للـ عضوهـ إللي قـآلت لي أن ودهآ تسدح لك كم سؤآل بس مآعندهآ ..* 
*سدحت لك ألحين سؤآل وآآحد ههههههههههه ..* 
*يآربي أول مرره أحس نفسي فتآآنه بقووهـ .. !!!*
*بهررب ألحين من المنتدى شهر شهرين على مآ أنسى السالفه <-- ههه حركآت اليهآل ...* 
*إذآ مآ عرفتيهـآ عـآآد مـآآيخصني ولآ تقولي من كبريآؤوهـ قآلت لي <-- إللي يسمعك يصدق برآئتك هـآآع ...* 

*لي عودهـ <-- لآمفر من القدر ..* 
*سي يوو ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــرآآآآحبـ كبــــــــــــــــــرياء ،،*




> *إأإحمـ ... يآلله حيهمـ ...* 
> *حيوووو ،،*
> *يا هلااااا و اللهـ ،،*
> 
> *شخبآركمـ ؟؟! عسآكم بخير ؟؟!*
> *بخير عساكمـ بخير ياربـ ،،*
> *سؤلآآتي ...!*
> *أحممممم ،، بسمـ اللهـ ،،*
> *- أحيآنآ نندمج بصفحه المسن .. يآضحك .. أو علآمآت تعجب تطلع فوق رآسنآ .. الموهم أنو يبين على وجهنـآ الموقف هع .. تصير لك كذآ ؟؟؟* 
> ...






*و ياللهـ حيها كبرياء ،،*
*بسـ عفر ما جبتيـ ليـ شيـ أقرمشهـ اليومـ ،،*
*فلستيـ خيهـ ؟؟!*
*ســــــــــلآآآآآمـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

كي هالة تيقة << جملة هندية
>> الترجمة >> كيف الحالة زين/زينة

والله الوضع عندي مو اوكي اداوم من الظهر للمغرب ومن الصبح للظهر مشغول
وجي الليل ونام بس قلت بسدح لي كم سؤال >> حرام بس اتفرج
وماشاء الله عليها كبرياء مو مقصرة قايمة بالواجب

امم نبدء بالخيال مادري الاحلام لاني نعسان حدي ومفورض من زمان نمت << قصة حياتي

المهم

تقرئي الرسائل في الوارد لو جلا وكم عدهم حالياً
وكم رسالة في الجنك ميل وكم رسالة في سلة المحدوفات
تشتريكي في قروبات لو ماتشتركي
تحبي تراسلي الناس عن طريق البريد
تستخدمي بريد الياهو
هل عندك ايميل غير الهوتميل


سؤال ثاني
لو سجلتي يوم بمنتدى وضافك راعي المنتدى وقام يكلمك بكل احترام
ويسالك عن المنتدى وقول لك انه يبغا يطور المنتدى ويحتاج بعض الافكار
هل بتاخدي وبتعطي معاه لو بتحقريه وبتتركي المنتدى
كيف بتصرفي وياه ؟؟

وصل ايميليك لكبرياء وجننتك تجنن وجابت عنك معلومات وايد خليتك تدوخي
ومصر انها ماتقول لك هل هيه ولد او بنت << نحاسة من نحاساته
وبما انها تعرف الكثير عندك ويش بسوي ليها بتحقريه وبتحدفيها
لو بتحاولي قد ماتقدري تعرفي من هذا صاحب الايميل

طابع نيك نيماتك شو حزين سعيد<مادري فيصل> رومنسي اسلامي الخ...
هل تفضلي وضع الاشعار لو اي شي قدامك تلزقيه ؟
الرسالة الشخصية تغيرها بستمرار لو وي النيك نيم 
وهل النيك نيم يطول عندك و ويشو اكثر نيك نيم طول عندك
ويشو الصورة الي علقتي عليها ومابغيتي تغيرها الا بطلعت الروح
من زمان ماطرحت اسالة وهذي اسالة سريعة ونشاء الله تكون خفيفي
ترى ماخصلت بس ابيك تغير جو اشوي تتفائلي وتقولي فكى خلص ههه
المهم نكمل
انا ماذكر كم ايميلي قلت ليي عندك<< اسمحي ليه 
 بس اتوقع قلتي 2
ويش الفرق بينهم اذا كانو 2 ايميلز
يعني هل كل ايميلي ليه مزياه وهذا شي اكيد الي بخليك تسوي ايميلين

ابغا خمس توبيكات وصورهم من خمسة اشخاص من كل ايميل
من ذوقك مابتشرط ماحب اامر على احد >> مبين

لو كنتي زهقانة وشبكة الناصرة صايرة شبكه خاملة
والمسن فاضي مافي احد شابك هل تقري البريد او ويش تسوي
وكم نسبت جلوسك على المسن << غير جلوسك على النت في المنتديات وهيك شغلات

وعلى كذا اتوقع اكتفيت مادري نعست حدي 
لي باك انشاء الله
اتمنى ما ازعجك تواجدي وسالتيي بسيطة واضحة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *- في نآس قـآلو لي أنهم ودهم يسدحون لك كم سؤآل هنآ .. بس كل مره مآ يطلع معهم سؤآل ... حزري منهم ؟؟!<--- فتآنهـ عظيمهـ ..!*
> 
> *أمممممم ،،*
> *ممكنـ تكونـ البطهـ صحـ ،،*
> *ضحوكهـ أتوقعـ انها تكونـ هيـ ،،*
> *عفر كان اتوقع الكلام عليي*
> 
> *نو نو نو ..* 
> *إجآبهـ خـآآطئه* 
> ...



ازا كان الكلام عليي ف الضروف تجبرني :nosweat: << زين يبو الضورف 
سي يو وات
اليوم تواجت اشوي :bigsmile:

----------


## الــــنـــاري

لسى ماخصلت الردود بس لاني من زمان ماعبقرة اسالة
قلت خلني اختمها بمسك والصباح رباح >> زي الشياب هههه
امم 
هل في مرة انباق ايميلك
هل في مرة انسرق ايميلك
في مرة احد اخد ايميلك
احد يعرف كلمة سر ايميلك وغيرها
فكرتي ويوم تعطي كلمة سر ايميلك احد
الباسروورد حق ايميلك كم حرف (اورقم ) المهم جم نجمة @!@
<< خلاص خبط الولد متاخر واجد باي
سي يو باقوم انام والله يعين على قعدت الفجر

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــــرآآآآحبـ خيووو ،،*




> كي هالة تيقة << جملة هندية
> 
> >> الترجمة >> كيف الحالة زين/زينة
> * آهآآآآ ،،*
> *و اللهـ حركاتـ يبيـ ليـ أحفظها ،،*
> والله الوضع عندي مو اوكي اداوم من الظهر للمغرب ومن الصبح للظهر مشغول
> وجي الليل ونام بس قلت بسدح لي كم سؤال >> حرام بس اتفرج
> وماشاء الله عليها كبرياء مو مقصرة قايمة بالواجب
> 
> ...





*اللهـ حيوووو الناريـ ،،*
*كلـ يومـ تعااالـ* 
*ســــــــــــــلامـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> ازا كان الكلام عليي ف الضروف تجبرني<< زين يبو الضورف 
> *لا خييـ مو عليكـ على شخصة مو شخصـ* 
> 
> سي يو وات
> 
> اليوم تواجت اشوي






*و ياللهـ حيهمـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*حيووو الناريـ ،،*




> لسى ماخصلت الردود بس لاني من زمان ماعبقرة اسالة
> 
> قلت خلني اختمها بمسك والصباح رباح >> زي الشياب هههه
> *هعـ أجلـ اللهـ يستر منـ الصباحـ ،،*
> امم 
> هل في مرة انباق ايميلك
> *لأ و لـ اللهـ الحمد ،،*
> هل في مرة انسرق ايميلك
> *يؤ مو كأنهـ نفس السؤالـ لهـ ،،*
> ...





*حيوووو ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*أحححمـ ...* 
*مرآآحب إحسآسووهـ ..* 
*شخـبآآرك ؟؟!*
*الموهم ....* 
*هالمره مآعندي سؤآلآت وآجد ..! <-- غريبه هع* 

*- كمـ شخص محظوور بقآئمة أتصآلك ؟؟! وش السبب ؟!*
*- وكم شخص حآظرك برآيك ؟؟ وليش هع ؟؟* 

*وبس ..* 
*لي عوودهـ ...!*
*ـكبرـيآآء*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ســـــــــــــــلآآآآآم ..*
*أخبآرك خيوهـ وأخبآركم إنتونآ بعد <~~عشآن مآيزعلو*
*ويلي فجيتو عليي كليآتكم ..بآآصيـــح قريب تخلص الكشته حقتك خيوهـ وخلصو عني الأسئله مآهزآ الهرآآء*
*كلآآآ من المدرسه النحيسسه من عدآلتهآ بعد <~~طوط تشفيرآت* 
*الموووهيـــم ..*
*عسآك مبسوطه خيوهـ أكيد تعبآآنه من أسئلة كبريآء أني مآقريت الأسئله يعني إزآ شفتي سؤآل مكرر جآوبي عليي لآتفشليني هع هع هع* 
*مآعندي وآجد لآن مخي مقفل تخيلي أحيآء تربيع وكيميآء تربيع مآهزآ الهرآء<~~لآحوول دشي في الموضوع دوييش دي* 
*خلآآص تفزلي هزآ سؤآل وآحد*
*لمآ تجين تفتحين المآسن عآدي أحد من أهلك يجي يجلس جنبك.. يعني عآدي تكلمي صآحبآتك وأحد من الأهل رآز الفيس..؟*
*هزآ سؤآل فآني فيه تخيل غمضي..*
*تخيلي يعني..إنتينآ مسلاً قمتي بتروحيني المطبخ<~~جوعآني عشآن كده جبت المطبخ هع*
*المهم وتجي أختك أو أخوك وتآخد الجهآز تتبي تشبك بعد هيه مو بس إنتي..شنو رآح تسوين؟*

*سؤآل نمبر فلآفه..*
*أممم أستني أفكر مآزآ يقول..*
*أيوآ ..في المحآدثآت تقعدي تستعبطي ع البنآت وتسخري لو كلآآ سيــدهـ مآفيه مسخرهـ ولا شي..؟*

*نمر أفلعه <~~من وين طآلع دهـ<~~أعذريني مخرفه لحدي !*
*لمآ تكوني مندمجه مع بنت في سآلفه وكده وحرآت يعني وتطلع لك وحده ثآنيه ترسل لك إشآرآت تنبيه وإنتي أبد مو فآضيه لهآ ..شنو رآح تقولين في نفسك..وشنو رآح تقولين لهآ<~~سؤآلين في وآحد المفروض ثلآآثه في وآحد زي تآيد*

*رقم خمسه<~~عقلت* 
*إزآ مرهـ جيتي وشبكتي وعندك حمآآس للمسن لكن المسن صآر حومآر ومآرضي يدخل شنو رآح تسوين*
*رآح تدخلين من موقع أو رآح تصفعي بآلجهآز من القهر ..؟*

*رقم سته..*
*تخيلي بعد ..ونتي مندمجه مع صآحبتك لكن وحدهـ ثآنيه عشآن يطلع الأجآبه نموذجيه<~~يؤ يؤ خرفت أشك أنش بتفهمي ليي يآآويلي* 
*المهم بكمل وإزآ مفهمتي برجع وأني صآحيه أترجم هع*
*إيه ألحين أنتي مندمجه عدل زين مآتشوفين إلآ حآجه تتمشى على رجولك إنتي حسيتي بس قلتي يمكن أحلم بعدين حسيتي مرهـ ثآنيه طآلعتي مآتشوفين أممم خلني أفكر وشوو جعبو تعرفيه لو لآآ أني مآ أبغى أقول أبو الشنآغيب لآني مآطيقه يلوع الجبد الجعبو عآدي المهم شنو رآح تسووين ..للمعلوميه كآن جهآزك فوق حضنك ونتي كنتي مآده رجول <~~فهمتي عليي لو لآآ؟؟*

*أممم عفر المخ جوعآن <~~خبري البطن مو المخ* 
*مآعندي عفر شي فآآني ..بس إزآ غيرتي نك نيميك حطيه لينآ هونآ* 
*يآلله مع السلآمه لآني مآ أتوقع لي بآك للأفس ..*
*بس أهم شي أسجل حظوري وأوقع هع*
*يعطيك العآفيه خيـــوهـ*
*تحيآتون*
*ضحكوهـ البطه<~~زيدو عليهآ المفهيه*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــــــرآآآحبـ كبرياااء ،،*




> *أحححمـ ...* 
> 
> *مرآآحب إحسآسووهـ ..* 
> *مرآآآآحبـ ملايينـ ،،*
> *شخـبآآرك ؟؟!*
> *بخير دامكـ بـ خير ياالـ غلااا ،،*
> *الموهم ....* 
> *هالمره مآعندي سؤآلآت وآجد ..! <-- غريبه هع* 
> *ايـ واللهـ غريييييييييييييييييييبهـ ،،*
> ...






*حيووو كبرياء ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــــــرآآآحبـ بطوطهـ ،،*




> *ســـــــــــــــلآآآآآم ..*
> *و عليكمـ السلامـ و الرحمهـ ،،*
> 
> *أخبآرك خيوهـ وأخبآركم إنتونآ بعد <~~عشآن مآيزعلو*
> *بخير دامكـ بخير ،،*
> *ويلي فجيتو عليي كليآتكم ..بآآصيـــح قريب تخلص الكشته حقتك خيوهـ وخلصو عني الأسئله مآهزآ الهرآآء*
> *كلآآآ من المدرسه النحيسسه من عدآلتهآ بعد <~~طوط تشفيرآت* 
> *اللهـ يعينكمـ عاالدراسهـ ،،*
> *الموووهيـــم ..*
> ...





*حيوووو بطوطهـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*عدل حركآت حليتيهم بسرعه* 
*خوش بنيه بعطيش الوسآم الذهبي بس حدش سآعه وتعطيني ويآه هع هع<~~شفيهآ دي من الصبح مخرفه*
*أكتشفت إن فيش حآجه زيي بآلضبط ..صريخ ..<~~كوح بسميش أختي في الصريخ هع هع*
*المهم هزآ سؤآل وآحد فقط لآآآغير*
*أبغآش تلوني ليي هزآ النك ,,عشآن بحطه نك نيم ليي*
* مشكله لآ صـآإرٍ حظكٍ بـ آلدٍهرٍ مِرٍخي عنـآإنه..!*
*وبش .. كح كح*
*مع السلآمه غنآتي* 
*ضحكوهـ البطه**
*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــرآآآآحبـ بطوطهـ الحلوة ،،*




> *عدل حركآت حليتيهم بسرعه* 
> *أنيـ شاطرة بسـ ما أقولـ لـ أحد عنـ لا يحسدونيـ* 
> 
> *خوش بنيه بعطيش الوسآم الذهبي بس حدش سآعه وتعطيني ويآه هع هع<~~شفيهآ دي من الصبح مخرفه*
> *بلـ بسـ ساعهـ ؟*
> *قوليـ على الأقلـ يومـ حتى يمدينيـ أصور وياهـ ،،*
> *أكتشفت إن فيش حآجه زيي بآلضبط ..صريخ ..<~~كوح بسميش أختي في الصريخ هع هع*
> *هـآإعـ ،، سكتيـ ياخيهـ أنيـ مصروعهـ إليـ فيـ بيتـ كلهمـ ،،*
> *منـ الصريخـ  ،،*
> ...





*حيوووو ضحوكهـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الورد*  
*آخباركم إن شاء الله بخير عفر ذكروني من متى كشتة للدموعـ نسيت*  
*إذا خلصت أو لا  ،،*

*وبش* 
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## كبرياء

*والله حتى أنـآ مدري هع ..* 
*هي اللي تدري من كثر مآ جننآهآ ..!*
*قبل يومين كآنوآ 3 أو 4 <-- خخ*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

مــــــــــــــــرآآآآحبـ ،،




> *صبآح الورد* 
> *مســــــاء النور و السرور ،،*
> 
> 
> *آخباركم إن شاء الله بخير عفر ذكروني من متى كشتة للدموعـ نسيت* 
> 
> 
> *إذا خلصت أو لا  ،،*
> 
> ...



*و اللهـ إنـ بغيتيـ الصدقـ أنا نفسيـ ما ادريـ ،،*
*عاد أنتو شفوفو ،،*
*و إذا خلصتـ عطونيـ خبر ،،*




> *والله حتى أنـآ مدري هع .. 
> هي اللي تدري من كثر مآ جننآهآ ..!*
> *قبل يومين كآنوآ 3 أو 4 <-- خخ*



*أمممـ عفر ما أدريـ أنيـ بعد ،،*
*تصدقيـ باروحـ أشوفـ تاريخـ التنبيهـ ،،*
*و راجعهـ حتى أعطيكمـ خبر ،،*
*أوكـِ ،،*
*تاريخـ التنبيهـ كانـ 17 _ 10*
*و اليومـ 23 _ 10*
*يعنيـ تقريباً صار لها 6 أيـــــــــامـ ،،*
*إذا أنتهتـ عطونيـ خبر ،،*
*حتى نبتديـ التصويتـ منـ جديد ،،*
*ســــــــــــلامـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*يعني بكرهـ آخر يووم ...* 
*لآزم لآزم لآزم الليله أسدح لك كم سؤآل <-- ولآبتهون عن النحآسه هـآآآآع ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــــرآآآآحبـ خيتيـ ،،*




> *يعني بكرهـ آخر يووم ...* 
> *خــــــــلاصـ جا اليومـ أنتهتـ المدة  ،،*
> 
> 
> *لآزم لآزم لآزم الليله أسدح لك كم سؤآل <-- ولآبتهون عن النحآسه هـآآآآع ..* 
> *مــــــــــافيـ أسئلهـ  ،،*
> *أنتهــــــــى عفر لهـ ،،*






*حيوووو كبـــــــــــــــرياااء ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*لآآآآ ... <---- مصدومهـ ...* 
*جهآزي أمس صآبته بلوى هآآع ..*
*خلآص إللي بسألك ويآه بضيفهـ للمكشوت فيه اللي بعدك هههههههههههههههه*
*<--- نحيسهـ* 
*من جد أستمتعنآ بالكشته معكـ ..<--- قصدك بتعذيبهآ ..* 
*ولآ عـآد تغيبين عن القسسم أبي أشوف لك رد ردين باليوم وإلآ ترى بنجيبك هنآ مره ثآنيه <-- يآزعم تهدد .. هآآع ...* 

*أإأإأمممممم كنت بصوت لنآآس ودي أجننهم .. بس بأجلهآ شوووي مو وآآجد <-- لغـآآية في نفسي هع ...* 

*صووتي هالمره لـ مديرنـآآ ...* 

*شبكهـ النـآآصرهـ ...*
*تحيآآــتوو ..* 
*ـكبريآء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد*

*للدموعـ إحسآسـ أنبسطتنآ معكـ يالغلا تسلمي والله ياقمر ع تلبية الدعووهـ* 

*إن شاء الله انبسطتي معنآ وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ،،*

*هآ كبريآء شكلكـ نآويه ع شبكهـ بش تصدقي إني معكـ راح اصوت له نويت عليه* 

*والله الله يعينهـ لو التصويت يصير لهـ* 

*عموماً ياحلوين عندنآ أسم فقط للتصويت باقي اسمين*

*شبكة النآصرة له صوتين ،،*

*...*

*...*

*وبش* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــــرآآآآآحبـ ،،*




> *لآآآآ ... <---- مصدومهـ ...* 
> *بسمـ اللهـ عليكـ عنـ الصدماتـ  ،،*
> *جهآزي أمس صآبته بلوى هآآع ..*
> *خلآص إللي بسألك ويآه بضيفهـ للمكشوت فيه اللي بعدك هههههههههههههههه*
> *<--- نحيسهـ* 
> *ما تضيعيـ وقتـ شاطرة ،،*
> *و عليشـ بهـ حطيـ أسئلهـ عنيـ و عنشـ ،،*
> *من جد أستمتعنآ بالكشته معكـ ..<--- قصدك بتعذيبهآ ..* 
> *ولآ عـآد تغيبين عن القسسم أبي أشوف لك رد ردين باليوم وإلآ ترى بنجيبك هنآ مره ثآنيه <-- يآزعم تهدد .. هآآع ...* 
> ...



 
*و اللهـ آنا نفسيـ تكونينـ مكانهـ ،،*
*بثثثـ يمكنـ أغير راييـ  ،،*





> *مسآء الورد*
> *مســـــــــــــاء النور و السرور ،،*
> 
> *للدموعـ إحسآسـ أنبسطتنآ معكـ يالغلا تسلمي والله ياقمر ع تلبية الدعووهـ* 
> 
> *إن شاء الله انبسطتي معنآ وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه ،،*
> *كانتـ كشوتهـ ممتعهـ كتير كتير ،،*
> *و أنا إليـ أشكركمـ عاالدعوة ،،*
> 
> ...



*ضروريـ أضيفـ أسمـ ،،*
*و إلا أضمـ صوتيـ لكمـ ،،*
*أمممم ،،*
*بـ صراحهـ حيرة ،،*
*بسـ مو مشكلهـ ،،*
*أنا معاكمـ و صوتيـ ،،*
*لـ شبكة الناصرة ،،*
*و ياللهـ حيهمـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*والله شكلكم كلكم على شبكهـ بش واللهي إني متحمسهـ أنه يكوون معنآ وينور الكشته* 

*عموماً للحين ثلاث أصوآت شبكة النآصرة ،،*

*وشكلهآ الكشته له مآفي مفر هالمرهـ ^_^ ،،*

*وبش* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## looovely

* ســـلااااااااااام,,* 
*والله انبسطنا مع لدموع,,كتييير*
* بس عاد ليش ناوين على شبكة * 
*عسى بس مو متحلفين فيه>>تراكم بجد مجرمين,,حرام تأذوه ترى وراه شغل*
* يعني مو تخلوه يسنتر ع الصفحة,,لأنكم آباليس* 
*ماتخلو الواحد يتنفس هع هع*
* المهم,,شوفو التصويت يسّير على منو وجايه*
* أسدح أذا مداني عاد : (*
* ياااااااااااللااااااا سيآآآآآآآآ* 
*والله يعين شبووووك عليكم والله*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*لوفلي وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*هلا قمر ^_^*

*أني نوعاً ما متحلفه فيه  بش مو وآجد ،،*

*بس نمبى نطلع كشته وإيا مديرنآ  ،،*

*عموماً ليش مآ طرحتي أسم للتصويت ..!*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

سلآلآلآلآلآلآم كفيراااااات
والله استانسنا وانبسطنا كثير كثير بالكشتوه 
مع خيتو للدموع احساس 
ويالله حيهااا الغاليه 

امممم واني بعد باظم صوتي وياكم بإختيار 

خيي شبوووك صادووووه  :bigsmile: 









> *أإأإأمممممم كنت بصوت لنآآس ودي أجننهم .. بس بأجلهآ شوووي مو وآآجد <-- لغـآآية في نفسي هع ...* 
> 
> 
> موووو كأنااا الشلاااام علييي بس ما اتوقع هع هاع 
> *صووتي هالمره لـ مديرنـآآ ...* 
> *شبكهـ النـآآصرهـ ...*
> *تحيآآــتوو ..* 
> 
> *ـكبريآء*






بإنتظااار خيو شبكه 
وان شاء الله لي عوده
بالأسئلة احم احم هع 
يسلمو 
تحياااتوو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مســـــــــــــآء الورد والمسكـ ،،*

*التصويت رآح يكوون لبكرهـ الساعهـ 12 الظهر ،،*

*وبعدهآ راح اشوف التصويت لمن مع انهآ وآضحهـ ^_^ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

خلاص جيبة خوينا شبكة ونا متاكد انه بيعجبكم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال انشاء الله كلكم تمام
أخيراً رضي يرد صار لي سبوع كل ما اكتب شي مايزبط وحاولت يمين ياسر مافي مافي فايدة بس الحين ابغا شي منكم << مو مكان طلابت زين 
>> ادري بس اخاف يعود يخبط ابيغ اكس بلور 7.5 اذا ماعليكم امر

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد ^_^ ،،*

*هالمرهـ معآنا في الكشته الإبداع نفسه بحر العطآء المميز*

*شبكة النآصرهـ* 

*اهلا وسلا فيكـ خيوو أتمنى تنبسط معنآ ^_^ ،،*

*وأكيد بتنورنآ بوجودكـ معنآ يابحر العطآء المميز*

*جآري استدعاءهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد* 

*آخباركـ شبكة إن شاء الله بألف خير* 

*هالمرهـ أني اول وحدهـ أسئل  ،،*

*نبدأ الأسئلهـ :*

*1 كم إيميل عندكـ ..؟*

*2 عندكـ كم شخص محضوور ..؟*

*3 عند إيميل أحد الأعضآء ..؟ من ..؟*

*وش توبيككـ والصورة الرمزيه والرسالة الشخصية ..؟ سؤال لكن فيه مليون شي* 

*4 كم عد الإيميلات إلا عندكـ ..؟*

*وش أحلى توبيكـ وصورهـ عندكـ ..؟*

*كم رسآلهـ عندكـ ..؟*

*تحط في الرسآلهـ الشخصية كلام موجهـ لأحد مثلا ياانا ياانت  ..؟*

*أبي صورة أو توبيكـ أكثر وأقل شخص تكلمهم ..؟*

*وبش يمكن لي عوودهـ إلا أكيد  ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــاء الخيراتـ ،،*
*يعنيـ طلعتـ بـ راسـ شبوكـ هاالمرة ،،*
*مــــــــــرآآآآحبـ مديرنا ،،*
*شخبار الكشوتهـ معاكـ أكييييييد مستانسـ ،،*
*عاد أنا عانيتـ منـ الجوعـ طولـ فترة الكشوتهـ ،،*
*و علشانـ كدا ،،*
*تفضلـ الليلة بنعشيكـ أسئلهـ ،،*
*و أيـ شيـ يمر فيـ بالكـ قووولـ و لا يردكـ إلا لسانكـ ،،*
*و نبدء الأسئلهـ ،،*
*ـ سؤاليـ يقولـ ،،*
*شبكة الناصرة هلـ واجهتـ يوماً صعباً أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر ؟؟!*
*إنـ أجبتـ بـ نعمـ أعطنيـ السببـ بـ المختصر لـ شعوركـ فيـ ذالكـ اليومـ خاصة بـ الصعوبهـ ،،*
*بمعنى السبب وراء تلكـ الصعوبهـ ،،*
*أما إنـ كانتـ الإجابهـ لأ ،، إذنـ أنتقلـ معيـ لـ سؤاليـ التاليـ ،،*
*ـ هذة المرة سؤاليـ يقولـ ،،*
*شبكة الناصرة أنتـ مدير هذا الصرحـ الشامخـ ،،*
*إذن كونكـ مدير هلـ تجد الوقتـ لـ دخولـ المسنـ و بدء محادثاتـ قد تستمر إلى ماشاء اللهـ ؟!* 
*ـ إنـ كنتـ تجد الوقتـ لـ التحدثـ منـ هو الشخصـ الذيـ تحبذ محادثتهـ دونـ سواهـ ؟؟!*
*أو دعنا نقولـ الأشخاصـ لـ تكونـ الصورة أوضحـ ،،*
*ـ هلـ لنا أنـ نعرفـ ما إذا كنتـ تستخدمـ التوبيكاتـ أمـ لا ؟!*
*و أيـ طابعـ هو طابعها ،، و هلـ تضعـ رسالهـ شخصيهـ بـ إستمرار ؟؟!*
*ـ التوبيكاتـ المستخدمهـ تكونـ عادة منـ وحيـ قلمكـ ؟! أمـ متنوعهـ ؟؟!*
*ـ ما هيـ حالتكـ فيـ أغلبـ الاوقاتـ ؟!*
*ـ ذاتـ يومـ (( تخيلـ معيـ منـ فضلكـ )) تفتحـ المسنـ و تتفاجئ بـ إضافهـ منـ إيميلـ يُخيلـ إليكـ أنكـ تعرفهـ ،،*
*و إنهـ مر عليكـ و تشكـ فيـ أنـ يكونـ أحد أعضاء الشبكهـ ،،*
*كيفـ تتصرفـ فيـ ذالكـ الموقفـ إنـ كانتـ صاحبة الأيميلـ حسبـ ذاكرتكـ أنثى ؟؟!*
*ـ فيـ اليومـ التاليـ ،،*
*تتفاجء أيضاً أنـ صاحبة الإيميلـ تضعـ موضوعـ فيـ الشكاويـ تشكو عدمـ قبولكـ لـ الإضافهـ ،،*
*كيفـ تتصرفـ ؟!!*
*ـ أعتقد أنهـ خلالـ هذة الفتراتـ واجهتـ العديد منـ الصعوباتـ ،،*
*أخبرنيـ هلـ حدثتـ مشكلهـ يوماً ما فيـ هذا المنتدى أجبرتكـ أنـ تناقشها بحثاً عنـ حلولـ سريعهـ فيـ المسنـ ،،*
*معـ شخصـ تستمعـ دائماً لما يقولـ و تثقـ بـ أرائهـ ؟؟!*
*و هلـ لنا أنـ نعرفـ منـ هو ذالكـ الشخصـ ؟؟!*
*ـ سبقتنيـ كروزهـ بـ سؤالـ و هو كمـ عدد إيميلاتكـ ؟؟*
*إنـ كانـ أكثر منـ إيميلـ هلـ لنا أنـ نعرفـ ماالذيـ يتميز بهـ كلـ إيميلـ ؟؟!*
*ـ شبكة الناصرة هلـ تضعـ صورة بـ أستمرار ؟؟!*
*أمـ لا ،،*
*إنـ أجبتـ بـ نعمـ ما هو طابعـ الصور التيـ تضعها غالباً ؟!*
*ـ أمممم فيـ جعبتيـ الكثير لكننيـ مبعثرة بعضـ الشيء ،،*
*قد أعود فيـ القريبـ ،،*
*أمنياتيـ لكـ بـ كشوتهـ ممتعهـ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب ومساءكم ورد ومسكـ* 

*أعتذر منكم يالغلا للأسف ماراح يقدر شبووكـ يتوآصل معنآ* 

*ولهـ مني والله جزيل الشكر والتقدير ع جهوودهـ بحر العطـــــــآء ،،*

*عمومـــــاً هذهـ اسمآء التصويت والتصويت فقط رآح يكوون لغدا الساعهـ 1 ظهراً*

*وضيف الكشته ترى ماتنآزلت الأسئلهـ للي يجي يحلهم* 

*الأسمـــــــــــــــــــــــــاء :*

*كبريـــــــــــــــآء*

*hope*

*أسرار الليل* 

*تم أختيآر الأسمـــــــــــــآء بشكل عشوائي مني ولكن أخترت الأكثر توآجد بالمسنجريآت* 

*بإنتظـــــــــــآر تصويتكم ..!*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## كبرياء

ههههههههههه 
<--- خارج التغطيه .. 
لآتسووهـآ فيني ..!

----------


## كبرياء

أصوت لـ hope 
<--- نحيسهـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صووووووووووت لـ hope* 

*كبرياء متوقعهـ إن 99 % أنت إلا بالكشته ،،*

*العآلم بيطلعووو إلا عذبتيهم :) هع ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*و أنــــــــــــــــــا ،،*
*صوتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـ ،،*
*لـ كبـــــــــــــــــــــــــرياء ،،*
*و إذا فيـ مجالـ أنيـ أصوتـ خمسـ مراتـ ،،*
*أحسبو تصويتيـ خمسـ مرآآآآتـ ،،*
*ســــــــــــــــــلآآآآمـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

هههههههههههههههههههه 
أشرآآآآآآر من جد <--- حست بلي كآنت تسويه ...!
بآنتظآر الفرج هع

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صوتين لكبريآء (( أنآ وللدموعـ ))*

*إلا يصوووووت لكبريآء لهـ أحلى هديه* 

*بإنتظـــــــــــــآر البقيهـ*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أنيـ بـ رووووحـ اجهز أسئلهـ ،،*
*يبيـ ليـ أمخمخـ عددددلـ ،،*
*و الـــــــــــشاطر يصوتـ لـ كبرياء ،،*
*ســــــــــــــــــــــلآآآآمـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

ههههههههههههه 
ويلي ...!
بنخش عنكم ..!
أشرآآآآآر <--- ماتقدر تقول مردوده ..!!!!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*صوتي لكبرياء..*

*موفقين..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يوووووو جبتوووو كبرياااؤؤؤؤه 
اني بعد اصوت اليها مو بس صوت واحد الااا ميه ميه تصويت 
طاااحت على راسش واخيراً هع هع
صااااادووه 
وجاااري تجهيز اسئلة التعذيب خخخ 
<< مو اشرار وااايد بس تشوته خخخ >>

تحياااتووو

----------


## hope

*هآآآآآآ* 

*لالالالا لا اني حرآم مآسويت لأحد شيي* 
*خلوني في مذآكرتي ويخب عليي <--- وش دخلهـ* 


*أصوت بششششششده لكبريآء* 
*احسبوه صوتين ثلاثه او  عشره ....*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أحلى أحلى* 
*كبــــــــــــــــــــريآء* 
*والله وردينآهآ لك يآشريره* 
*بنطلع أشرر منك*
*ونآآسه الأربعآء كلآ عليك هين بس هين*
*يآلله كبريآء تعآلي*
*بطتك الشريرهـ هع*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*مبروووووووووكـ كبريآء كلهم يصوتو لش مليوون صوت هه :) بيطلعوو إلا سويتي*

*فيهم عفر هع ،،*

*عمومآ يالله قمر نورينآ في الكشته ولايردش إلا لسآنش بيبسي عصير أي شي أكل حلى*

*كرووزهـ موجودهـ ههههه ^_^*

*وترى أسئلتي إلا فووق ردي عليهم هع ،،*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## كبرياء

*هههههههههههههههه*
*لآتقوولووآ عـآآد .....!!*
*من جدكـمـ انـآآ هنآآ ...!* 
*آخر شقآوهـ بطووه يالشريرهـ حسيتي بالمصيبهـ إللي طحت فيهآ وجآي تتشمتي ..! أشوووف أختفيتي عن الموضوع وتووكـ تطلعي ..!*
*كرزووهـ يآهلآ وآلله أجل الكل متحلف فيني ..!*
*طيب طيب بيجي لكـ يووم <-- تهدد الأخت هع..*
*ههههههههه يآآويل قلبي ....* 
*طيب لآ أحد يجي يسألني إلآ ومعهـ ببسي <-- تتشرط أحممم ...* 
*وآلله يعين هآآع*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مسآء الورد*  
> *آخباركـ شبكة إن شاء الله بألف خير* 
> *<-- قصدكـ كبريآء إللي طآحت برآسهآ هالمسكينه كآسرره خآطري هع*
> *الحمدلله تمآم التمآم ...*  
> *هالمرهـ أني اول وحدهـ أسئل  ،،*
> *على حظي آلله وكيلك الكل بيفضى لي هههههههههههههههههههههه* 
> *نبدأ الأسئلهـ :* 
> *1 كم إيميل عندكـ ..؟*
> *أإأإمممم عندي وآحد على اليآهوو ..*
> ...



 

*يآهلآ ووآلله كرووزهـ ...* 
*حيآآكـ ....* 
*تسلمين ع الطله الحلووهـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*كـبريآؤووهـ*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــاء الخـــــــــــــــــيرآآآآتـ ،،* 
*شـــــــــــــــــــخباركـ كبرياء معـ الكشوتهـ ؟!*
*أكييييد مستانسهـ أدريـ أنيـ ما يحتاجـ تقوليـ ،،*
*الموهييييمـ نرجعـ لـ محور حديثنا ،،*
*و ندخلـ فيـ الأسئلهـ على طوووولـ ،،*
*ـ سؤاليـ يقولـ ،،*
*كبرياء فيـ أيـ الأوقاتـ تفضلـ فتحـ المسنـ ؟! و منـ همـ الأشخاصـ الذينـ تهوى محادثتهمـ دااائماً دونـ مللـ ؟؟!*
*ـ و هنا يقولـ ،،*
*كمـ منـ الساعاتـ تستغرقها كبرياء و هيـ أمامـ شاشة الكمبيوتر بـ شكلـ عامـ و أمامـ المسنـ بـ شكلـ خاااصـ ؟؟!*
*ـ أيضاً لديـ فضولـ لـ معرفة ما إذا كنتيـ تستخدمينـ بعضـ السكريبتاتـ ؟! و ما هو أكثر سكريبتـ أستخدمتيهـ ؟!*
*ـ و أود أنـ أعرفـ منـ فضلكـ ،،*
*ما هيـ الصورة & التوبيكـ الذينـ أمضو بـ رفقتكـِ مدة منـ الزمنـ ؟! و كمـ كانتـ المدة ؟!*
*ـ و هلـ ليـ أنـ أعرفـ ما هو الطابعـ العامـ لـ توبيكاتـ كبرياء ؟!* 
*ـ و هلـ تضعينـ الرسالهـ الشخصيهـ بـ أستمرار ؟! إنـ كانتـ إجابتكـِ نعمـ ،،* 
*أود أنـ أعرفـ أيضاً هلـ تضيفينـ فيـ بعضـ الأوقاتـ كلماتـ تعكسـ حالتكـ أثناء الأتصالـ بـ الجانبـ منـ الرسالهـ الشخصيهـ ؟!*
*ـ أيضاً كبرياء هلـ تستطيعينـ تمضية يومـ كاملـ دونـ الدخولـ لـ عالمـ المسنـ ؟!*
*ـ و ماهيـ الحالهـ الدااائمهـ لـ كبرياء أثناء أتصالها بـ المسنـ ؟!*
*ـ و هلـ خصصتـ كبرياء بعضـ الحالاتـ ؟! بـ الأضافهـ لـ جملة أعتذار بـ عدمـ قدرتكـِ الأتصالـ بـ شخصـ تحدثـ معكـ فيـ تلكـ اللحظهـ (( المجيبـ الأليـ )) ؟!*
*ـ كبرياء هلـ تستخدمينـ المايكـ ؟؟ و معـ منـ تفضلينـ أستخدامهـ ؟!* 
*ـ أيضا أود أنـ أعرفـ نوعـ الخط الذيـ تستخدمينهـ و حجمهـ و لونهـ ؟!*
*ـ أعتقد أنكـِ تستخدمينـ ثيماتـ لـ المسنـ ،، هلـ ليـ أنـ أعرفـ ما هو الثيمـ الذيـ أستخدمتهـ لـ المرة الأولى ؟!*
*ـ فضوليـ يطرحـ سؤالـ ،،*
*هلـ أضفتيـ يوماً أشخاصـ و ندمتيـ على إضافتهمـ ؟! و هلـ لازلتيـ تجبرينـ نفسكـ على التحدثـ إليهمـ ؟!*
*أمـ أنهيتيـ المسألهـ بـ الحضر ؟!*
*ـ و بينـ خلجاتيـ سؤالـ أيضاً يقولـ ،،*
*هلـ خصصتيـ لديكـِ مجموعاتـ ؟!* 
*ـ و أود أنـ أعرفـ أيضاً ،،*
*هلـ قمتيـ بـ عملـ إيميلـ خصصتيـ بهـ بعضاً منـ الأصدقاء ؟!* 
*ـ و بما أنـ حديثيـ عنـ الإيميلاتـ ،،*
*هلـ ليـ أنـ أعرفـ ما هو طابعـ إيميلاتـ كبرياء ؟! و كمـ عدد الإيميلاتـ المسروقهـ منها ؟!*
*ـ و هلـ خصصتيـ إيميلـ خاصـ لـ المنتدياتـ ؟!*
*ـ دعكـ منـ الإيميلاتـ هنا ،،*
*و أخبرينيـ كمـ شخصـ متصلـ لديكـِ الآنـ ؟! و هلـ بينهمـ أحداً منـ الأعضاء ؟! إن كانتـ إجابتكـِ نعمـ ،، إذنـ منـ هو ؟!!*
*ـ و كمـ شخصـ مضافـ لديكـ منـ الأعضاء ؟! و هلـ ليـ أنـ أعرفـ منـ همـ ؟!*
*ـ أود أيضاً أنـ أعرفـ كمـ عدد الأشخاصـ الموجودينـ لديكـ فيـ قائمة الحضر ؟!*
*ـ و هلـ حدثـ و دخلتيـ فيـ نوبة غضبـ بـ سببـ تصرفـ أزعجكـ فيـ محادثهـ فيـ المسنـ ؟!*
*ـ أعتقد أيضاً أنكـ تحتفظينـ بـ محادثاتكـِ ،،*
*أود أنـ تدرجيـ ليـ محادثهـ كنتيـ فيها شبهـ غاضبهـ ؟! و إنـ كانـ لا يوجد أود محادثهـ تجمعكـ معـ ضحوكهـ البطهـ <<  لا تقوليـ ما أقدر أنيـ مصرة ،،*
*ـ أيضاً أود أنـ أعرفـ ما إذا كنتيـ تفضلينـ محادثة الأصدقاء فيـ المسنـ أمـ على التلفونـ ؟!*
*و ما سببـ التفضيلـ ؟؟!*
*ـ أيضاً منـ فضلكـ ،،*
*أود منكـ إدراجـ الصورة المستخدمهـ حالياً ،، و التوبيكـ ،،*
*ـ أممم هنا سـ أتوقفـ لكنـ بـ التأكييييد ليـ عودة ،،*
*على فكرة لا تنسيـ أنـ تجيبيـ على أسئلتيـ السابقهـ التيـ كانتـ موجهـ لـ شبكة ،،*
*لأنها الآنـ تعنيكـِ ،،*
*ياللهـ أنيـ بروووحـ أخذ فرة عاالمنتدى ،،*
*و خلالها أكونـ مخمختـ أسئلهـ جديدة ،،*
*و راجعهـ حتى أطرحها ،،*
*و جهزيـ نفسكـ منـ الحينـ و أفتحيـ بابـ الخبالـ << أووهـ أقصد الخيالـ ،،*
*ســــــــــــــلامووو ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هههههههههههههههه*
*على قولتك هع هع هع*
*ياجماعة خفو شوي على البنية* 
*مو تجمعوا عليها* 
*>>>>مسوية روحها محامية ..*
*وهي الله يستر منها..*

*سأعود بإذن الله..*
*والله المعين..*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مســــــــــــــــــــاء الخـــــــــــــــــيرآآآآتـ ،،* 
> *مســــــــــآآئكـ جوود أن شآلله ..*
> *شـــــــــــــــــــخباركـ كبرياء معـ الكشوتهـ ؟!*
> *هع الحمدلله عــــآآل العـآآل ..*
> *شكلي بفرش لي بسآآط ..* 
> *بس عتبي عليك مآجبتي لي ببسي ...!* 
> *أكييييد مستانسهـ أدريـ أنيـ ما يحتاجـ تقوليـ ،،*
> *الحمدلله والله* 
> *الموهييييمـ نرجعـ لـ محور حديثنا ،،*
> ...



 
*حيآآكـ والله ...* 
*لآتنسي الببسي بالأسئله الجآيه* 
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

*إللي نكهمـ أزرق وأحمر مآ أعرفهم ..!*
*وإيميلآتهم مو عندي هههههه ومدري وش صآر ..!*

---soozy:
وي وي وي
nono 3li●●:

===============

---soozy:
وش هذا؟
nono 3li●●:

مين معـآآآآآنـآآآآ..؟؟

---soozy:
مين معانا؟
nono 3li●●:

===

kipryaa:
<--- تبي تستوعب
nono 3li●●:

من كبريا ؟

---soozy:
مين انتي؟
kipryaa:
ههههههههههه
kipryaa:
أنتو مين؟
nono 3li●●:

===

---soozy:
يوووووه
nono 3li●●:

انوار ، زينب

---soozy:
انتي الي ضاايفتنا ولا احنا
nono 3li●●:

من انتي

---soozy:
يوووووووووووه
---soozy:
ياهبله
---soozy:
ليش قلتي
---soozy:
هبله
kipryaa:
أقول بلآ هبآل
---soozy:
يمكن ما نعرفه
nono 3li● ●:
انا نور ، زينب

kipryaa:
ههههههههه
kipryaa:
من أنتو ؟
---soozy:
يا هبله
nono 3li●●:
انا كأني اعرفهـ هالشخص

nono 3li●●:
==============

---soozy:
انت الي مين انت الي ضايفنا ولا احنا
kipryaa:
أنـآ مآضفت حد مع وجهك
nono 3li●●:
لان نفس اسلوب حور ,. فطوم الشيخ وشلتهم

nono 3li●●:
ووووو هذا؟

kipryaa:
؟!!
---soozy:
يووووه


*الحقل كبير يقول هالدب ..* 
*تـآآبع*

----------


## كبرياء

*nono 3li●●:*

*اوووووووووووووهـ*
*---soozy:*
*بقره انتي انواار*
*nono 3li●●::*

*انت ضايف ولا ضايفه؟*
*nono 3li●●:*

*===*
*kipryaa:*
*:S*
*---soozy:*
*والله انك بقرهـ ما خليتي بنت ما قلتي اسمها هبله انتي ولا تستهبلي وما نعرفها احنا يا خبله*
*kipryaa:*
*يآآآهوووووووووو*
*kipryaa:*
*ممكن أفهم من اللي ضآفت ؟*
*---soozy:*
*يوووووووهـ اخلصوا قولوا من انتوا \*
*kipryaa:*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*---soozy:*
*انتي آنسه الي ما اعرفك من انتي اخلصي؟*
*kipryaa:*
*أي آنسه فيهم ؟*
*---soozy:*
*kipryaa مين انتي ؟*
*kipryaa:*
*خخ*
*---soozy:*
*يووووووهـ اخلصي من انتي؟*
*kipryaa:*
*ترى لمزح مآلي خلق*
*kipryaa:*
*من بكون يعني*
*kipryaa:*
*جدتك مثلآ ؟*
*---soozy:*
*احترمي نفسك*
*kipryaa:*
*من اللي ضآيف هنـآ ؟؟؟؟؟*
*---soozy:*
*اخلصي من انتي*
*kipryaa:*
*أخلص ؟!*
*kipryaa:*
*خخخ*
*---soozy:*
*لا تسوي رووحك مالك خص انسه لا انا ولا صاحبتي نعرفك اخلصي بلا هباال*
*kipryaa:*
*هههههههههههه*
*kipryaa:*
*بلآ هبآل*
*kipryaa:*
*وأنآ بضيفك أنتي وصآحبآتك من وين؟*
*---soozy:*
*لا*
*---soozy:*
*كدينا خير*
*---soozy:*
*مين انتي ؟*
*kipryaa:*
*وين بآقي صآحبآتك* 
*kipryaa:*
*من هم* 
*kipryaa:*
*وأنتي اللي من* 
*---soozy:*
*والله وصلت حدي*
*kipryaa:*
*أوصلي شسوي لك*
*---soozy:*
*مين انتي اخلصي يمكن انا الي ضايفه وجهك علشاان تسأليني من انا*
*kipryaa:*
*أسألي بآقي صآحبآتك*
*kipryaa:*
*مو رآيقه ترآني لهبآل*
*---soozy:*
*عداال انا الي راايقهـ*
*kipryaa:*
*ولآ أعرفكم وإيميلآتكم مو عندي أصلآ*
*kipryaa:*
*لآتغلطي عشآن لآتضطريني أغلط*
*kipryaa:*
*وأسألي صآحبآتك المنطمين*
*---soozy:*
*حلوهـ عدل* 
*kipryaa:*
*حلوتين بعد*
*---soozy:*
*لا حلوهـ ولا صاحبااتي الي ضايفته انتي حظرتك هذا برناامج ..خخ7 الحمد والشكر و الثاانيه صابحتي وانتي اخلصي من انتي؟*
*---soozy:*
*في قريح*
*kipryaa:*
*خخ مآ أفهم هندي*
*---soozy:*
*قلتي ولا في عمرك*
*---soozy:*
*باي*
*kipryaa:*
*أنقلعي*
*kipryaa:*
*آلله ويآك*
*---soozy:*
*قلعه تقلعك*
*** 
** تمت مغادرة ---soozyمن المحادثة.*
*** 
*kipryaa:*
*بلآ*


*هههههههه طبعآ من نكي مبين أنوو حضرتي مو رآآيقهـ ..*
*وكنت مفكرتهم أشخآص يعرفوني وحآبين يسوون مقلب ..!*
*بس الظآهر أنهم أطفآآل ومضيعين الصفحهـ هع ....*
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *على قولتك هع هع هع*
> *ياجماعة خفو شوي على البنية* 
> *مو تجمعوا عليها* 
> *>>>>مسوية روحها محامية ..*
> *وهي الله يستر منها..* 
> *سأعود بإذن الله..*
> *والله المعين..*



 
 
* شووفي ترى بعدهـ مآ يجيك الدوور ..! <-- تذكرك ..* 
*وإن جآك مآ برحم ههههههه شريره ..*
*تتجمعوآ علي ترى بحمس وبسوي أضرآب عن المنتدى <-- أتحدآك* 
*حيآآكـ والله ....* 
*بس جيبي الببسي <-- بتجمع منكم كرتون الظآهر* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أهلين..* 

*يماااااااااااااااااااه خفت من كلامك* 
*جايني الدور يعني؟؟؟*
*ناوية عليي* 

*داهو جبت لك بيبسي بعد*
*شوفي...*
** 
**


**


** 


*خسارة الصور صغار...* 


*يلا اشربي وروقي..وبعدين نبدأ..* 


*خلصتي؟؟؟*
*السؤال الأول...*
*في مره تمنيتي أحد من الأعضاء يكون مُضاف لديكِ في المسن؟؟*
*طبعاً غير المستحيل والضحكة البريئة..* 
*وإذا اي من فيهم؟؟؟* 

*السؤال الثاني..* 
*حسيتي إن المسن قرب علاقات بالنسبة لك...*
*وقوى علاقتك بأحدهم ؟؟*
*أو حتى العكس لاسمح الله..* 

*السؤال الثالث..*
*تحبي المحادثات الجماعية؟؟* 
*ولا تحسي كل شخص بوحده تاخذي راحتك وتنطلقي*
*اكثر في الكلام؟؟* 

*السؤال الرابع..* 
*السؤال اللي تسأليه للأعضاء مردود لك* 
*هل بكيتي أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر يوماً والسبب محادثة ؟؟*
*اتمنى لا...* 


*وبس* 
*برجع شكلي..*
*عجبني الوضع وياك*
*>>>قصدك عجبك التطفيش* 

*مااقول إلا الله يعينك ..*
*موفقة ..*

----------


## كبرياء

> *أهلين..*
> *وسهلين ...!*
> 
> 
> *يماااااااااااااااااااه خفت من كلامك* 
> *جايني الدور يعني؟؟؟*
> *ناوية عليي*
> *أكيييد أجل وش مفكرهـ ...*  
> 
> ...



 

*يآهلآ وآلله ...~*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*كبريآآء ..~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اهلين بالغالية* *كبرياء*


* عدنا..>>>ماتتوب* 

*كيفك مع الكشوووووووته ؟؟إن شاء الله مستانسة؟*

*يلا نبدأ..*
*اليوم ماجبت ضيافة عاد*
*خلص الببسي اللي عندي هههههههه*


*1/في رمز من الرموز ماتحبيه تكرهيه كره العمى يعني ؟؟*
*2/ ويش رايك في اشارات التنبيه؟؟*
*3/ بعد ويش رايك في الأشكال الصوتية ؟؟؟*
*وهل تستخدميها عادة؟؟؟(الاثنين) اشارات التنيبه والأشكال الصوتية..*


*4/ ابغى نكك اليوم وشو؟؟*

*والرسالة بعد ماعليك أمر؟؟؟*
*الصورة مو لازم بنتعبش بعدين تحميل وماادري ويش..*
*وراك دراسة ..>>>>أقول خفي على البنت احسن لك..ترى جايك الدور..*
*5/ كبرياء في نقاش حاد مع أحدهم..*
*ويجي شخص ثاني يكلمك في نفس المسن..*
*هل بتردي عليه ؟؟*
*إذا بتردي..كيف بتكون لهجتك؟؟*
*هل بتكوني معصبة مثلاً..وماتعطيه وجه ؟؟؟*
*أو بتقولي ماله ذنب بغيره وحرام اني اتعامل معاه كذا؟؟؟*

*6/هل حسيتي يوم..إنك مخدوعة في أحد من خلال المسن ..*
*يعني اكتشفتي من خلال* 
*المسن أنه مو أهل للثقة* 
*أو شي من هالقبيل..*

*7/زهقتي من اسألتي؟؟*
*8/ أطلع يعني؟؟*

*وبس خلال بطلع مصختها* 

*خلاص بطلع بلا رجعة..*
*لاتنادوني يوم من الأيام* 
*الله وياكم مع السلامة غناتي*

*في أمان الله..*
*نلتقي في الأقسام الأخرى بعون الله..*


*موفقة يارب..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــاء الخيرااااتـ ،،*
*و اللهـ منـ زمـــــــــــــــانـ عفر ما طبيتـ هنيـ ،،*
*شخباركـ كبرياااااؤؤهـ ؟!*
*أنـ شاء اللهـ مرتاحهـ بـ الكشوتهـ ،،*
*الموووهييييييمـ جابنيـ لكـ كمـ سؤالـ ،،*
*أيووووهـ صحـ قبلـ لا أبتديـ فيـ الأسئلهـ جبتـ لكـ بيبسيـ و شاكليتـ ،،*
*تفضليـ و على قلبكـ بـ ألفـ ألفـ عااااافيهـ ،،*
**
*و هذا الشاكليتـ ،،*
**
**
*و بعدها نبتديـ بـ الأسئلهـ ،،*
*ـ كبرياء متى كانتـ أخر مرة بكيتيـ فيها أمامـ الشاشهـ ؟! و ما هو السببـ وراء بكائكـِ ؟! و منـ الشخصـ المسببـ ؟!*
*ـ كمـ عدد الإيميلاتـ التيـ تعود لـ العائلهـ و مضافهـ لديكـ ؟! و منـ همـ أصحابهمـ ؟!*
*ـ هلـ حدثـ و قبلتيـ إضافة و كانـ المضيفـ شخصـ بـ معنى ( ذكر ) و هلـ تحدثـ إليكـِ ؟!* 
*و هلـ ليـ أنـ أعرفـ ما هو الحوار الذيـ دار ؟! و هلـ أنتهتـ الإضافهـ بـ الحضر بعد أنـ أزعجكـِ ذالكـ الشخصـ ؟!*
*ـ لو عرفتيـ بـ محضـ الصدفهـ أنـ للدموعـ إحساسـ لديها أحد إيميلاتكـِ ؟! لكنها لمـ تضفكـِ بعد ؟!* 
*و تفكر فيـ إضافتكـِ و هلـ يزعجكـِ أنـ أعرفـ أحد إيميلاتكـ دونـ علمكـِ ؟!*
*و منـ هو الشخصـ الذيـ تتوقعينـ أنـ أحصلـ خلالهـ على أيميلكـِ ؟! و هلـ سـ تنزعجينـ منهـ لأنهـ تصرفـ دونـ علمكـِ ؟!*
*ـ كبرياء لو حدثـ و عرفتيـ أننيـ أحدى معارفكـِ و إنـ كانتـ تلكـ المعرفهـ التي بيننا بسيطهـ لـ غايهـ ،، و كنتـ أتحدثـ معكـِ لـ بعضـ الوقتـ فيـ المسنـ و لمـ أخبركـِ بـ أننيـ أنا نفسها للدموعـ إحساسـ ،، ترى هلـ سـ تنزعجينـ ؟! و هلـ هناكـ أحدى معارفكـ ترينـ فيها الصورة التيـ رسمتها ليـ ؟! إنـ أجبتيـ بـ نعمـ ،، هلـ ليـ أنـ أعرفـ منـ هيـ ؟!*
*ـ كبرياء متى كانتـ أخر مرة ضحكتيـ أمامـ الشاشهـ حتى أوشكتيـ على الإغماء << بسمـ اللهـ عليكـ >> و منـ الذيـ أضحككـِ ؟! و على ماذا أفرطتيـ في الضحكـِ حينها ؟؟!*
*ـ نجيـ نفتحـ بابـ الخبالـ و نقولـ ،،*
*فيـ يومـ كنتيـ طفشانهـ عاالأخر طيبـ ،، و تجيكـ وحدة منـ هاالبناتـ فاضيهـ و حابهـ تسويـ قرقر و تضيعـ وقتـ ،،* 
*و تشتغلـ لكـ تنكيتـ حضرتها ،، و سوالفـ فاشلهـ ما لها أولـ منـ تاليـ فكرتيـ تغيريـ معاها جو و فيـ النهايهـ طفشتيـ منـ فشالة السوالفـ وياها ؟!* 
*و كلما جيتيـ تحاولينـ تتهربينـ تفتحـ لكـ سالفهـ ما تدريـ منـ وينـ جايبهـ قرعتها ،، شنو تسوينـ ؟!* 
*ـ طيبـ و لو مرة منـ المراتـ جاتكـ إضافهـ و قررتيـ تقبليـ تشوفيـ وشـ سالفة هااليـ ضايفينكـ ،، و تكتشفيـ أنها ولد و قاعدة تتكلمـ على أنها بنتـ ،، و أنتيـ صرتيـ شبهـ متأكدة أنـ أسلوبها مو أسلوبـ بنتـ ؟!*
*شنو راحـ تكونـ ردة فعلكـ معاها ؟! و هلـ راحـ تكملينـ وياها سوالفـ على أنها بنتـ ؟! و إلا بتعطيها فيـ الوجهـ و إليـ فيها فيها ؟!*
*ـ أوكـِ راحـ أوقفـ هنيـ لأنـ مخيـ مقفلـ ،، و أكييييييييييد ليـ عودة ،،*
*ياللهـ ســـــــــــــــلااااامـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

> *اهلين بالغالية* *كبرياء*
> *أهلين فيك ...*
> 
> 
> *عدنا..>>>ماتتوب* 
> *مو أعند مني*  
> *كيفك مع الكشوووووووته ؟؟إن شاء الله مستانسة؟*
> *الحمدلله تمآآم ..*  
> *يلا نبدأ..*
> ...



 
 
*حيآآكـ وآلله ....* 
*اليوم وكل يوم ..* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مســـــــــــــــــاء الخيرااااتـ ،،*
> *مسآآآئكـ جوود و مسرآآـت* 
> *و اللهـ منـ زمـــــــــــــــانـ عفر ما طبيتـ هنيـ ،،*
> *توك أمس  ههههههه حيآآكـ ..*
> *شخباركـ كبرياااااؤؤهـ ؟!*
> *الحمدلله تماااام عـآآل العـآآل* 
> *أنـ شاء اللهـ مرتاحهـ بـ الكشوتهـ ،،*
> *الحمدلله مترآحه هع* 
> 
> ...



 


*يآهلآ وآلله إحسآآسووهـ ...* 
*يسـلمو ع التوآجد الحلوو ...* 
*سي يوو ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*ســــــــــــــــلاااامـ ،،*
*أقولـ كبرياء ،،*
*ترى قلتـ لكـ منـ قبلـ أنيـ ما أنسى ،،*
*و الأسئلهـ و كانيـ عدلتهمـ لكـ ،،*
*و رجعتـ أدرجتهمـ ،،*
*يعنيـ جاوبيـ عليهمـ  ،،*




> *مســــــــــــــاء الخيراتـ ،،*
> 
> *يعنيـ طلعتـ بـ راسـ كبرياء هاالمرة ،،*
> *مــــــــــرآآآآحبـ كبريائنا ،،*
> *شخبار الكشوتهـ معاكـ أكييييييد وناااااسهـ ،،*
> *عاد أنا عانيتـ منـ الجوعـ طولـ فترة الكشوتهـ ،،*
> *و علشانـ كدا ،،*
> *تفضليـ الليلة بنعشيكـ أسئلهـ ،،*
> *و أيـ شيـ يمر فيـ بالكـ قوووليـ و لا يردكـ إلا لسانكـ ،،*
> ...






*و ليـ عووودة ،،*
*يمكنـ بعد شوووويـ ،،*
*ســــــــــــلاااامووو ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

> *ســــــــــــــــلاااامـ ،،*







> *وعليكمـ السلآم* 
> 
> 
> *أقولـ كبرياء ،،*
> *هلآآإأ*
> *ترى قلتـ لكـ منـ قبلـ أنيـ ما أنسى ،،*
> *و الأسئلهـ و كانيـ عدلتهمـ لكـ ،،*
> *و رجعتـ أدرجتهمـ ،،*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعني لآ مفر من القدر .!*
> ...






*حيآآكـ والله يالدبهـ ..*[/CENTER]

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*مساء الخير ..* 
*عدنا   >>>وين كلامك مابرجع هاااااا*  
*عجبني الوضع ويش اسوي..>>>>وكذا كذا على قولتهم جايني الدور* 
*فآكلها قبل لاتتعشى بي >>>صارت معركة اشوف*  

*كيفك كبرياء مع الكشوته الحلوة ..*
*إن شاء الله بس مبسوطة ؟؟>>>مااظن* 
*1/متى آخر مره كتبتي في المسن كلمة هع ؟؟* 

*2/إذا كتبتي هع* 
*هل تدل هذه الكلمة على السخرية مثلاً ؟؟أم أنها تخرج من فمكِ إذا كنتِ شبه مُحرجة؟؟أو مالك خلق ضحك عدل من قلب؟؟>>>مااقدر نص فصحة ونص عامي..غاوري ماعليه من الحماس* 

*3/لو وحدة سطرت لك في المسن كله رموز هع هع واحد ورى الثاني ويش بتكون ردة فعلك؟؟*
*>>>>هذي أني كنت بسويها في القسم هنا خاص لكبرياء بس الله ماكتب مالقيت* 
*زودتها كلا هع هع* 
*تعالي نغير شوي...* 

*4/ لو وحده معصبة في كبرياء حطت التوبيك*
*حقها كله كلام تبغى تقهرك وتغيظك فيه..*
*وجت تكلمك؟؟*
*ويش بتكون ردة فعلك ؟؟*
*بتجاريها ؟؟ بتحقريها ؟؟؟ بتعانديها؟؟* 


*5/ هل تبدأ كبرياء بالتحية والسلام لمن تراهم متصلين في المسن؟؟* 


*6/ لو حدث يوم صارت بينك وبين أحد مشكلة لاسمح الله..*
*من خلال المسن ...هل تعتبري ان الاعتذار والاعتراف بالخطأ...أو الصفح عن المخطأ من خلال المسن*
* أسهل من المواجهة وجهاً لوجه أو عبر الهاتف مثلاً ...* 


*7/ في محاولة لأعادة المياه لمجاريها..*
*وفي محاولة لأرضاء كبرياء.*
*كبرياء..صعب ارضاءها ..وعنيدة وراسها يابس..*
*كلمة خرجت من أحدهم..*
*من خلال المسن..*
*هل تُسعدكِ هذه الكلمة وتعتبري أن لك الفخر بذلك..*
*أن كبرياءك فوق كل شي..*
*وإنك ماراح تمرري ليهم الغلطة اللي غلطوها ...*
*أو بالعكس تحاولي تبيني ليهم أنك مو زعلانة ..*
*وتنسي الموضوع..وترجعي المياه لمجاريها*  
*8/أبغى اكثر نك أثر في شخص كبرياء..*
*سواء بالسلب أو الايجاب..*
*حطي لي واحد خاص فيك..*
*وواحد وضعه أحد الموجودين في المسن كتوبيك له..* 

*الظاهر خلاص..*
*إن شاء الله الأسألة خفاف دم ..*
*لربما أعود...*
*لا*
*إلا برجع إن شاء الله ..*
*موفقة عزيزتي..*

----------


## كبرياء

*مســــــــــــــاء الخيراتـ ،،*
*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــآآهلآ وآلله مسـآآئكـ نور .. 

يعنيـ طلعتـ بـ راسـ كبرياء هاالمرة ،،*
*حكم القدر ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مــــــــــرآآآآحبـ كبريائنا ،،*
*مرآآحبآآت فيك وآلله* 
*شخبار الكشوتهـ معاكـ أكييييييد وناااااسهـ ،،*
*هههههع الحمدلله*
*عاد أنا عانيتـ منـ الجوعـ طولـ فترة الكشوتهـ ،،*
 :weird: *أفآ*
*و علشانـ كدا ،،*
*تفضليـ الليلة بنعشيكـ أسئلهـ ،،*
*هههههههههه فيه العـآفيه سبقتكـ <--- تستخف دمهآ* 
*و أيـ شيـ يمر فيـ بالكـ قوووليـ و لا يردكـ إلا لسانكـ ،،*
*و نبدء الأسئلهـ ،،*
*ـ سؤاليـ يقولـ ،،*
*كبرياء الناصرة  هلـ واجهتيـ يوماً صعباً أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر ؟؟!*
*إنـ أجبتيـ بـ نعمـ أعطنيـ السببـ بـ المختصر لـ شعوركـ فيـ ذالكـ اليومـ خاصة بـ الصعوبهـ ،،*
*بمعنى السبب وراء تلكـ الصعوبهـ ،،*
*أما إنـ كانتـ الإجابهـ لأ ،، إذنـ أنتقليـ معيـ لـ سؤاليـ التاليـ ،،*
*هههههههههههههه عجبتني كبريآء النآصرره بقوووه تصدقييين ....* 
*مآفي أحد ينولد عـآلم ..* 
*وطبعآ انـآ بدآيآتي كآنت على النـآصره قبل حتى المسنجر* 
*فكنت أشطر بأمور المنتديآت ...* 
*أذكر أني أول مآ سويت لي إيميل كنت أوآجه صعوبه*
*من وين أسكره  <-- فشيله هع*
*ـ هذة المرة سؤاليـ يقولـ ،،*
*كبرياء أنتـ مشرفهـ فيـ هذا الصرحـ الشامخـ ،،*
*وأفــــــــــــــــتخر بعد وهـ يـآآقلبي فديت هالمكآن* 
*هههههه قمت أتغزل بمنتدى هآآآآآآع ..*
*إذن كونكـ مشرفهـ هلـ تجدينـ الوقتـ لـ دخولـ المسنـ و بدء محادثاتـ قد تستمر إلى ماشاء اللهـ ؟!* 
*إأإأممممممممم يس يس ...* 
*وخصوصآ أني مشرفة المسنجريآت خصوصآآ ...* 
*فحوسي بالمسن كثييييير ...* 
*أمآ بالنسبه للمحآدثآت فتستمر معي أحيآنآ ..<-- مع* 
*أشخآص محددين مو الكل طبعآ المؤشر يخرف وأضطر أسكر*
*الصفحه وأفتحهآ  هع*
*ـ إنـ كنتيـ تجدينـ الوقتـ لـ التحدثـ منـ هو الشخصـ الذيـ تحبذينـ محادثتهـ دونـ سواهـ ؟؟!*
*الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمستحيل ...* 
*توأم روحي ..* 
*أو دعنا نقولـ الأشخاصـ لـ تكونـ الصورة أوضحـ ،،*
*ـ التوبيكاتـ المستخدمهـ تكونـ عادة منـ وحيـ قلمكـ ؟! أمـ متنوعهـ ؟؟!*
*متنوووعهـ .... بس إذآ كآنت من وحي قلمي أفضل لآنهآ* 
*تكون رآآكبه علي بقوهـ* 
*ـ ذاتـ يومـ (( تخيلـ معيـ منـ فضلكـ )) تفتحـ المسنـ و تتفاجئ بـ إضافهـ منـ إيميلـ يُخيلـ إليكـِ أنكـِ تعرفينهـ ،،*
*و إنهـ مر عليكـِ و تشكينـ فيـ أنـ يكونـ أحد أعضاء الشبكهـ ،،*
*كيفـ تتصرفـ فيـ ذالكـ الموقفـ إنـ كانتـ صاحبـ الأيميلـ حسبـ ذاكرتكـِ ذكر و تحترمينهـ لـ حد كبير ؟؟!*
*وهالعـــــضو وش يبي ضآيفني أنـآ ؟!* 
*حتى لو كنت أحترمهـ لحد كبير رآآح يطيح من عنوني* 
*وآلله معه ببلوكـ مؤبد مع تهزيأهـ هع ..* 
*وحتى بالمنتدى رآح أصير أتفآدى الأحتكآك بهـ بأي شكل* 
*من الأشكآل*  


*ـ فيـ اليومـ التاليـ ،،*
*تتفاجئينـ أيضاً أنـ صاحبـ الإيميلـ تضعـ موضوعـ فيـ الشكاويـ يشكو عدمـ قبولكـِ لـ الإضافهـ أو سوء المعاملهـ ،، يعلمكـِ بـ ذالكـ شبكة الناصرة ،،*
*كيفـ تتصرفينـ ؟!!*
*هههههههههههههههههههه شين وقوآآآة عين ...!* 
*مآ أتخيل ههههههههههههه* 
*وحتى لو لو صآر مستحيل أخوي شبكه يجي يسألني* 
*ليش مآ ضفتي هالعضو ..* 
*يمكن يقولي الموضوع كـللمعلوميه ..* 
*ويكرفسه بالأسود <-- يوقفه* 
*لآن مثل هالأعضآء مآ أتخيل تستآهل تتوآجد بهالمنتدى*  


*ـ أعتقد أنهـ خلالـ هذة الفتراتـ واجهتيـ العديد منـ الصعوباتـ ،،*
*أخبرينيـ هلـ حدثتـ مشكلهـ يوماً ما فيـ هذا المنتدى أجبرتكـِ على نقاشها بحثاً عنـ حلولـ سريعهـ فيـ المسنـ ،،*
*معـ شخصـ تستمعينـ دائماً لما يقولـ و تثقينـ بـ أرائهـ ؟؟!*
*مشكله شخصيه يعني ؟!!؟*
*أو بعـآلم النت ؟!!*
*أذآ بعـآلم النت وآجهـت مشكلهـ بـجهآزي لمآ أنسرق إيميلي*
*ونآقشتهآ مع صآحبتي بالمسن وجآري حلهآ أن شآلله* 
*و هلـ لنا أنـ نعرفـ منـ هو ذالكـ الشخصـ ؟؟!* 
*المـستحيل ..*

*ـ سبقتنيـ كروزهـ بـ سؤالـ و هو كمـ عدد إيميلاتكـ ؟؟*
*6*
*إنـ كانـ أكثر منـ إيميلـ هلـ لنا أنـ نعرفـ ماالذيـ يتميز بهـ كلـ إيميلـ ؟؟!*
*حذفتـ لكـ الأسئلهـ المكررة علشانـ لا تتعبيـ  ،،*
*هههههههههههع شووكرن ..* 
*ـ أمممم فيـ جعبتيـ الكثير لكننيـ مبعثرة بعضـ الشيء ،،*
*قد أعود فيـ القريبـ ،،*
*أمنياتيـ لكـ بـ كشوتهـ ممتعهـ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحااااياااا ،،*

*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*


*يآهلآ وغلآ فيكـ ...* 
*حيآكـ بأي وقت ..* 
*سي يوو ..* 
*كبريآآآء*

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحبا كبريااااااااااااااااااااااءووووووووه
أنا فقط متابعة لك من خلف الكواليس
وماراح أتعبك بأسئلتي
بس أشوف الحلوين ويش يسألون وانتي شو تجاوبين
بس جد جد تونست وأنا أقرأ ردودك
جد وناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة
مرة مرة وناسة
ولاتخافين حبيبتي لاني ما افكر أني أرد وأسألك
راح أكون من متابعينك فقط
وماراح أحط لك أسئلة كفاية اسئلة البقية عليكِ
الله يعينك عليهم
وعندك أياها دموع 
جيبيها وخلنا نشوفها كيف تتشيطر عليك
هههههههههههههههه
موفقة الغلا ..
ورح أكون متابعة من خلف الكواليس ..
سي يوووووو ..

----------


## كبرياء

> *مساء الخير ..*
> 
> *مسآآئكـ جووود وآلله*  
> 
> *عدنا   >>>وين كلامك مابرجع هاااااا* 
> *ههههههههههههههههه حيآآك*  
> *عجبني الوضع ويش اسوي..>>>>وكذا كذا على قولتهم جايني الدور* 
> *فآكلها قبل لاتتعشى بي >>>صارت معركة اشوف* 
> *أحححححححم بكره بنشوف من ينتصر*
> ...



 

*نوورتي وآلله ....* 
*يسـلمووو على الطلهـ الحلووهـ ...* 
*حيآآكـ بأي ووقت ...* 
*الجوو حلوو ترى هع ..* 
*سي يوو ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> مرحبا كبريااااااااااااااااااااااءووووووووه
> *مرآآحب يآهلآ وآلله*
> 
> أنا فقط متابعة لك من خلف الكواليس
> *ههههههههههه آلله يغرربل شرك*
> وماراح أتعبك بأسئلتي
> *أإأمممم ههههههه طيب* 
> بس أشوف الحلوين ويش يسألون وانتي شو تجاوبين
> بس جد جد تونست وأنا أقرأ ردودك
> ...



 

*يآهلآ وآلله همسووهـ ....* 
*يسـلمو ع التوآجد الحلوو ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ ..* 
*حيآآكـ ..* 
*ـكبريآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــاء الخيرااااتـ ،،*
*كبرياء يا خيهـ أنا ميتهـ نعسـ ،،*
*بسـ بـ صراحهـ عاجبنيـ الجو هنيـ ،،*
*و جيتكـ بكمـ طلبـ ،،*
*و أنـ شاء اللهـ يكونو خفافـ عليكـ يا عسلـ ،،*
*صار ليـ فترة و أنا لاصقهـ بـ هاالنكـ ،،*
*و ما عنديـ صورة زيـ الاوادمـ أحطها ،،*
*عاد انا قلتـ ما فيـ إلا كبرياء أطلعها بـ راسها ،،*
*ما بكلفـ عليكـ كثير ،، << أبداً ما خليتيـ شيـ إلا و طلبتيهـ* 
*بسـ أبيـ منكـ ثلاثـ توبيكاتـ تناسبنيـ ،،*
*طبعاً يكونو منـ وحيـ قلمكـِ الساحر ،،*
*و أبيهمـ بـ اللونينـ المفضلينـ عندكـ ،،*
*أسود & أحمر ،،*
*و معاهمـ صور حلوينـ منـ تصميمكـ غلاااااتيـ ،،*
*أممممم شووو كمانـ ،،*
*أيووووهـ فيـ سؤالـ طيرتيـ أجابتهـ ،،*
*و تبينـ الصدقـ أنا عنديـ فضولـ أعرفـ إجابتهـ ،،*




> *إنـ كانـ أكثر منـ إيميلـ هلـ لنا أنـ نعرفـ ماالذيـ يتميز بهـ كلـ إيميلـ ؟؟!*



*ما عليكـ أمر جاوبيـ عليهـ ،،*
*و بعد أبيـ سكريبتـ حلووو ،،*
*و أستخدامهـ ممتعـ ،،*
*تحطينـ ليـ رابط هنيـ ،،*
*عفر انيـ صايرة نحيسهـ اليومـ ،،*
*لكنـ ياللهـ تكبريـ و تنسيـ ،،*
*لييييي عودة فيـ الغد القريبـ ،،*
*و تعبـ الشغلـ و خبالـ الفرحهـ بـ الإجازة الأسبوعيهـ الظاهر أنهـ بيطلعـ بـ راسكـ ،،*
*اللهـ يعينكـ ،،*
*و اللهـ ما يهونـ عليـ أتعبكـ ،،*
*بسـ النحاسهـ ضاربهـ ،،*
*ياللهـ تصبحييينـ على ألفـ خير يا عسلـ ،،*
*و ألقاكـ بكرة العصر على خير ،،*
*با قوووومـ أنااااامـ ،،*
*قبلـ لا ينشقـ حلقيـ* 
*ســـــــــــــــلاااامووو ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحب ..~* 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يآآآآآآآآآويل قلبي من أحسآسوووهـ أنآآ ...* 
*بذذذذذذبببببببببحك ههههههههه* 
*ههههههههه <-- بتفطس ضحك هآآآآآآآآع .....* 
*جآري عملهم وأن شآلله آخلصهم قبل آخر اليوم* 
*حتى قمت أطيح أسأله هع .. فكرتك مآ بتنتبهي ههههه* 
*أمززح والله ما انتبهت* 
*إنـ كانـ أكثر منـ إيميلـ هلـ لنا أنـ نعرفـ ماالذيـ يتميز بهـ كلـ إيميلـ ؟؟!*
*إيميلي إللي على اليآهوو ... بس للمنتديآت ...* 
*اللي على الوندزز .. بس لمستحيلي هههههه* 
*والبآقي إللي على الهوتميل ..* 
*وآحد لحوستي بالـتوبيكآت والسكربآت ..* 
*والثآني أربع وعشرين سآعه مفتوح*
*والبآقيين حسب المزآج أفتحهمـ ..*
*بس كلهم فيهم كبريآء ههههههههه* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبرـيآآء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب*

*مسآءكـ ورد يآقمر* 

*اخبآركـ مع الكشته قميلهـ* 

*مآنسيتش جآيبه لش إياي بيبسي ومولتين كيكـ* 

*زين بعد تحبي زيي بيبسي* 

*يالله نبدأ أسئلهـ* 

*جيبي صور تنآسب التوبيكآت* *
·$14أْنْاَ ·$,19كْلَِيْ·$,0 لَْكِْ·$1 ..}
·$14·$,18بَْكِبْرُيْأـآئْيَ·$,0 وْبَذْلَيٍ ·$,51وْبَخِضْوَعْيِ


[c=14]ابتسـoـ [c=1] }. .[/c] هديـﮯ[c=15] أعصابڪ[/c] خليـﮯ [c=15]رأآسـڪ بيـטּ اديـﮧ[/c][/c]
[c=14]واخد [c=1]"[/c][c=15] بـgســــــﮧ صلـבـ [/c] [c=1]"[/c] مـنـيـﮯ ـوڪافيـﮯ تـتـבلل [/c]

الحين جآ دور اجيب توبيكآت وجيبي صور 




تقبلي إضآفات وبس لو لآزم تتأكدي من أو لازم أحد يقول

لش إنو بيضيفش ..؟

توهآ ضايفتني وحدهـ هالأسبووع وبربآشهـ ضفتهآ بالخطآ وحظرتهآ 

عموماً نعوود للأسئلهـ

وش أكثر توبيكـ مربوش نوعاً ما ..؟

وش أكثر سكربت تستخدميه ..؟

وش ثيمكـ واللون إذا كنتي مستخدمه ثيمآت ..؟

وش أكثر صورهـ ماغيرتيهآ وآجد ..؟

تعتقدي إيميلي ممكن أنه يكوون من الإيميلا ت إلا عندكـ سؤال ماادري 

من وين جآ 

ولي عوووووودهـ أكيد ،،

تحيآتوو

*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــــاء الخيرات ،،*
*كيفكمـ يا حلواااااتـ ؟!*
*و كيفـ الكشوتهـ معكـ يا كبرياء ؟!*
*ياللهـ نبدء منـ جديد ،،*
*معـ الأسئلهـ ،،*
*ـ و سؤاليـ يقولـ ،،*
*منـ هو الشخصـ الذيـ كنتيـ لـ توكـِ تحادثيهـ ؟! إنـ أعطيتنيـ أسمهـ أو لقبهـ أو أيـ شيء يعود لهـ ،،*
*و كنتي لمـ تغلقيـ إيطار المحادثهـ بعد أدرجيـ ليـ حواركـِ معهـ رجائاً ،، و إنـ كنتيـ لا تحديثنـ الآنـ أحداً ،،*
*أخبرينيـ منـ هو أخر شخصـ  تحدثتيـ إليهـ ؟!*
*ـ كبرياء بما أننا الأنـ فيـ موسمـ دراسهـ هلـ تتوجهينـ لـ الجهاز فور عودتكـِ منـ الكليهـ ،، إنـ كانتـ إجابتكـِ لأ ،،*
*إذنـ أخبرينيـ فيـ أيـ وقتـ باالضبط تتوجهينـ لـ الجلوسـ أمامـ الشاشهـ ؟!*
*ـ أخبرتنيـ فيـ السابقـ بـ عدمـ قدرتكـِ على إمضاء يومـ دونـ الدخولـ إلى عالمـ المسنـ ،،*
*إذنـ ماذا عنـ المنتدى ؟!* 
*ـ أوكـ كبرياء نجيـ نتعبـ شويـ ،،*
*أبيـ التوبيكـ الثانيـ منـ المتصلينـ ،،*
*و الخامسـ و السادسـ و الثامنـ و الأخير منـ الغير متصلينـ ،،*
*ـ كمـ عدد رسائلـ البريد عندكـ فيـ Inbox و junk  ،،*
*ـ و كمـ عدد الرسائلـ المرسلهـ كمانـ فيـ البريد ،،*
*ـ و أبيـ عنوانـ أولـ و أخر رسالهـ فيـ البريد و صلتكـ منـ المستحيلـ ،،*
*ـ و عنوانـ أخر رسالهـ أرسلتيها و كمانـ بـ البريد لـ المستحيلـ و ضحوكهـ ،،*
*ـ و أبيـ أعرفـ صاحبـ الإيميلـ رقمـ عشرة منـ الجميعـ ،،*
*ـ و متى كانتـ أخر مرة كلمتيـ أمورة الـ غلااا عاالمسنـ ؟! و ليشـ كلمتيها ؟!*
*ـ و كمانـ أبيـ أعرفـ كمـ عدد الأشخاصـ الموجودينـ عندكـ بـ كلـ الإيميلاتـ ما عدا إيميلـ المستحيلـ ؟!*
*و منـ همـ ؟!*
*ـ و أبيـ كمانـ أعرفـ متى أخر مرة بسطتيـ لكـ سفرة أكلـ قبالـ الشاشهـ (( أكلـ يعنيـ أكلـ مو بيبسيـ وشاكليتـ )) ،، و طول ما أنتيـ تشتغليـ عاالجهاز* 
*تاكليـ فيهـ ،، لا تقوليـ الحينـ لأنيـ بصراحهـ باسطهـ ليـ سفرة و قاعدة أكلـ  ؟؟*
*ـ أمممم بعد ،،*
*ايوووووة ،،*
*أبيـ الصورة الأولى ،، و الثانيهـ ،، و الرابعهـ و السادسهـ و الأخيرة و إليـ قبلها ،، منـ الموجودينـ عندكـ المتصلينـ و غير المتصلينـ ،،*
*و أبيـ الصورة الحاليهـ لكـ ،،*
*و النكـ الحاليـ لكـ ،،*
*و كمانـ أحلى صورة فيـ الإيميلـ إليـ أربعـ و عشرينـ ساعهـ مفتوحـ ،،*
*و أبيخـ توبيكـ منـ المتصلينـ و غير المتصلينـ ،،*
*ـ و أبيـ توبيكـ المستحيلـ و الصورة تبعها ،،*
*و بثثثثثثثثثثـ ،،*
*لييييـ عودة أكيييييييييييد ،،*
*أنتظرينيـ ،،*
*ســــــــــــــــــــلآآآمـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ســـــــــــــــــــــــلآآآم يآحلو*
*أخبآرك..عسآك بخير يآلغلآ..؟*
*أكيد مستآنسه في الكشته ..وأكيد تستنيني أجي<~~بل عليش وآثقه*
*أإأمم أني أبغى بيبسي<~~بدل مو أني إللي أجيب*
*أإمممم الدموعآت <~~يعني ثنتينهم*
*أتوقع مو مقصرين حآطين عني بعد أسئله لانهم حسو فيني ابغى أكسر إيدش معنش مآتعبتيني وآجد هع هع*
*<~~بس تعرفي نحآستي*
*الموهييم تبغي أسئله لو أضف فيسي<~~عآد بغيتي لو مآبغيتي بحط* 
*بس من حظك مخي قوطي <~~إنكمش بسبب وجود الإلكترونآت<~~عجر الشريط*

*يالله نسمي بآلله ونفش البيبسي ..*
*نفر وآحد سؤآل..*
*عندمـــآ تكون كبريآء في حآلة من الهسترهـ هل تقلب الحروف ..مثآل بدل مآتكتبي شعري تكتبي شهري<~~هع هع شكلك بتفطسي ضحك ألحين ..؟*

*عندمآ تكون كبريآء في حآلة لآيرثى ـآ لهآ من النعس وكآنت مندمجه في المسن مع أحد الأشخآص..هل تترك المسن وتغىدر إلى فرآشهآ..؟<~~السؤآل اللي تبعه اعرف أتكلم بآلفصحه<~~لآآآع*


*عندمآ يجوع بطنك يعني أنتينآ تجوعي ..وتروحي تبي تملي كرشتك ..مآهي الحآله التي ستضعينهآ..؟*


*في يوم من الأيــآم حملتي الجهآز وإنتي تكلمين أحد في المسن <~~يعني مشيتي بآلجآهز وإنتي تردي ع النفرآت.؟*

*أإأم فآصل <~~لآن المخ فآضي*
*جهآزك للحين مريض لو بري...؟<~~هزآ الفآصل هع*

*حدش أربعه عفـــــر قفل مخيي آهـ يآحظي أففف*
*إن شآء اله أرجع*
*بآيـــــــــــــز*

----------


## fatemah

مرحبااااااا كبرياء
زين اني لحقت عليك
قبل ماتخلص كشتتك هههههههههههه
طبعا دمعة واحساس ماقصروا ماشاء الله عليهم هههههههههه
ماخلو لنا اسئلة ^_^
بس انا لازم اطلع من تحت الارض 
1-مين اكثر شخص من عائلة كبرياء تحب التكلم معه في المسن؟؟

2-لما تكوني جالسة ع المسن تحبي تاكلي شي معين <<خوووش سؤال ههههههههه

3-نشوف توبيكـ كبرياء اليوم اذا غيرتيه طبعا ؟؟
<<مع الصورة

4-كم اللي شابكين الحين عندك؟؟
5- وحده من صقيقآتك على قولتكـ .. حبيتي تسوي فيهـآ مقلب .. وضفتيهـآ وقلتي لهـآ أنك ولد... مجرد مزحهـ .. 
*بتلعبي معهـآ دقـآآيق .. وبقولي لهـآ .. تكتشفي ومن هالإضـآفهـ شي × عن صـآحبتكـ .. ردة فعـلكـ ؟! <<السؤال انتي سألتنه الضحكة من قبل هههههههه بس قلت بشوف ردة فعلك* 
*6- في مرة حطيتي توبيك استهبال مثل* 
*زين ..عالم جميل <<تسوي دعاية هههههه*

*ها شرايك في اسئلتي*
*ماادري برجع او لا بس مااتوقع في مخي اسئلة هههه*
*سلاامووو*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مرآحب*
> *يآهلآ وآلله ...*  
> *مسآءكـ ورد يآقمر* 
> *مسآآئك جووري*  
> *اخبآركـ مع الكشته قميلهـ* 
> *الحمدلله تمآآم*  
> *مآنسيتش جآيبه لش إياي بيبسي ومولتين كيكـ* 
> *ههههههههههه تسلمين والله*  
> *زين بعد تحبي زيي بيبسي* 
> ...



 

*يآآهلآ وغلآ بـ كروزهـ ...* 
*نورررتي ... :>*
*يسـلمو ع الوجود الحلوو ..* 
*حيآآكـ بأي وقت ..* 
*سي يوو ..* 
*كبريآآء ..~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> وعندك أياها دموع 
> جيبيها وخلنا نشوفها كيف تتشيطر عليك
> هههههههههههههههه



*  حتى انتي ياهموس..*
*اشوف تجمعتو علي يابنات*
* المنتدى الغالي..*
*لك يوم لكن..*

*اييييييييييييييييييييي*
*على اي حال*


*من يضحك أخيراً يضحك كثيراً...*

*لي عودة قريبة ياكبرياء..*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مســــــــــــــــــــــاء الخيرات ،،*
> *مــــــــسـآآء النـــــــور يـآآهلآ وآلله* 
> *كيفكمـ يا حلواااااتـ ؟!*
> *مبسطيييين هع* 
> *و كيفـ الكشوتهـ معكـ يا كبرياء ؟!*
> *الحمدلله تمآآمـ* 
> *ياللهـ نبدء منـ جديد ،،*
> *إتفضلي <-- أحممم ذوووق مو* 
> *معـ الأسئلهـ ،،*
> ...



 
*يآهلآ بإحسآسوهـ*
*نورتي والله ...* 
*وعلى العموم ما نسيت طلبك أنآ اللي بالرد اللي قبل* 
*بس أنتظر جهـآزي يرجع ومآيكون خآطرك الا طيب ..* 
*سي يوو ..* 
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *ســـــــــــــــــــــــلآآآم يآحلو*
> *يآآآآهلآ وعليكم السلآمـ* 
> 
> *أخبآرك..عسآك بخير يآلغلآ..؟*
> *الحمدلله تمآآآآآآمـ*
> *أكيد مستآنسه في الكشته ..وأكيد تستنيني أجي<~~بل عليش وآثقه*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه أفـآ عليك حق تكمل*
> *وتطلع قرووووووووني* 
> *أإأمم أني أبغى بيبسي<~~بدل مو أني إللي أجيب*
> ...



 
*هع يآهلآ بالمهسترين والله ...* 
*يسـلمو ع التوآجد الحلوو ..* 
*حيآآكـ ..* 
*سي يوو ..* 
*كبريآء...~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*مرحبا...* 
*كيف حالك كبرياء؟؟* 

*شخبارك مع الكشوتة ؟؟*

*>>>مايحتاج سؤال دار راسها البنية من فعايلكم*

*عاد اليوم الاربعاء..>>>* 
*لا للرفق >>خفي أقول..* 
*جبت لك شيبس..*
*تتسلي فيه دامك تحلي الامتحانات المُكثفة* 
*لما تفك ماحتسك* 
*وبتقولي كل يوم تعالوا وحطوا اسألة* 
*>>>مااعتقد* 
** 
*ياالله نبدأ...* 
*بسم الله..*
*1/ أول سؤال جريئ شوي تحملي ...*
*في مرة أحد لمح لك من خلال محادثة..أنه وده يناسبك ؟؟؟* 
*2/ في بعض الأحيان تكون الفيوز ضاربة يعني مفترة وواصلة حدها...>>>تقصد التفهي* 


*هل حدثت لكبرياء مشكلة في المسن لاسمح الله من خلال التفهي ؟؟؟*
*يعني هل طلعت كلمة بالغلط ..مره نعسانة كنتِ..* 
*وهببتِ في الكلام..وانقلب عليك>>سمي بالرحمن على البنية ..*
 

*3/ كبرياء انسانة حساسة ...*
*من أكثر من يتلفظ بها في المسن ؟؟؟* 


*4/ هل صادف يوم من الايام ووضعت كبرياء التوبيك ذو طابع انكسار من الداخل؟؟*
*>>>صلي على محمد وآله..وبسش من الاسألة التطفيشية*  


*5/ هل وضعت كبرياء توبيك يخص الدراسة ؟؟؟ إذا اي ماعليك أمر ورينا ...*
*6/متى تكون كبرياء سعيدة في المسن..*
*ومتى تكون مربوشة ..>>>تأدبي بس*
*ومتى تكون حزينة ؟؟؟*
*ومتى تكون مُنفعلة ؟؟؟* 
*أدري أوقات واجد وحسب الأشخاص والأوضاع..*
*بس اذكري موقف لكل منهم..* 

*7/ من استطاع أن يُبكي كبرياء أمام هذه الشاشة ..*
*من خلال محادثة؟؟؟ (مو لازم تجاوبي بكيفك.).>>اي لقافتك زادت أقول*  

*8/ هل تفتح كبرياء أكثر من ايميل في الوقت نفسه؟؟؟* 

*9/ أبغى اشوف أكثر صورة أثرت في شخص كبرياء..من خلال معانيها..*
*يعني دخلت في الصميم... سواء لك ولا لغيرك في المسن.. ماعليك أمر...* 

*10/ من السهل أن نبكي...*
*ولكن من الصعب أن نضحك في كل حين....*
*من يستطيع أن يُضحك كبرياء أمام الشاشة ؟؟* 

*وبس >>>>كل هذا وبس...* 
*أدري نشف ريقك..* 
*نراكِ على خير...*
*سأعود بإذن الكريم.*
*موفقة ..*

----------


## كبرياء

> مرحبااااااا كبرياء
> *يــــــــآآهلآ وآلله* 
> 
> زين اني لحقت عليك
> *ههههههههههه حيآآكـ ..*
> قبل ماتخلص كشتتك هههههههههههه
> طبعا دمعة واحساس ماقصروا ماشاء الله عليهم هههههههههه
> ماخلو لنا اسئلة ^_^
> *قصفووني آلله وكيلكـ <-- يآزعم مقصره على أحد أنتين* 
> ...



 


*حيووووو فآآطمهـ ...* 
*يسـلمووو على التوآآجد الرووعهـ ...* 
*سي يوو ..* 
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> * حتى انتي ياهموس..*
> 
> *اشوف تجمعتو علي يابنات*
> *المنتدى الغالي..*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مآشفتي شي لسسه <-- متحلفه فيك* 
> *لك يوم لكن..* 
> *اييييييييييييييييييييي*
> *على اي حال* 
> ...



 

*يآهلآ وآلله ...* 
*حيآآكـ ..* 
*كبريآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مرحبا...*
> *مرآآحب يآهلآ وآلله ...* 
> 
> *كيف حالك كبرياء؟؟* 
> *الحمدلله تمآمـ*  
> *شخبارك مع الكشوتة ؟؟* 
> *>>>مايحتاج سؤال دار راسها البنية من فعايلكم*
> *هههههههههه مبسطه والله تمآمـ ..* 
> *بآقي شووووي وأجيب مخدتي هنـآ ..* 
> ...



 
 
*حيآآكـ والله ...* 
*يسـلمووو على التوآآجد الحلوو ..* 
*\سي يوو* 
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم 

كيف الحال كبرياؤؤو

ويش مسوي وي الكشتة

باقي هذي الصفحة ماقريتها بصراحة تعبوك الجماعة

حتى لو بحط اسال اهون << مسوي فيها طيب



نسيت اقول ليكم كل مرة اكتب رد مايكتب وزعل وطلع

عشان كذا مادخل بستمرار >> يعني مو قاعد اتغلى :amuse: 



<< الله يستر هذا الرد يوصل او لا




بحاول اشوف لي حل هاليومين انشاء الله




او صح نسيت ماجبت ويايي بيبسي
بس الحين فجر بعد يعني ماقدر اجيب لك :toung:

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*بـــــــآآك عصفورتي..*
*كآني جيت ومخي مليآن نوم قصدي عبيت نفسي وجيت هع*
*يآلله نكمل بآقي الأسئله ألحين ..*
*بس خدي هدآ قوطيين بيبسي <~~لكن النص بآلنص هع هع*
*المهم نبدأ بسم الله* 
*خمسه<~~تكمل* 
*بعطيك كم توبيك أبيك تعلقي عليهم ..*
*|..لآ تِحْسِبّ يُوُمّ ?كلمْتًك? ?كلْمَتِينّ~حَ ــبِيْتك\;َ?~../* 
*~تَرَى الْرِفَقّ بِآلحَيًوآنّ~وَآآجـِـبْ..!!* 
*..!..!..* 
*||لآتتعبنے..يڪفے// آلقلب مـ ج ـروح ||* 
*||لآ قلت~آحبڪ~ ●●آسكت وآسمعنے||*  
*..!..!..*
*سأبقى فـي القم ـةِ دوم ـاً.. لا ظِّل يتبعني ،، فقط { أنا } من يُـ،،،ـقط الـ ضـــوء !* 
*..!..!..* 
*السؤآل الرآبع..* 
*عطيني من مخك الحلو ..*
*توبيك وصوره تنآسبه <~~طلبي بسيط كح ..* 
*عطيني محآدثه إنتي فيهآ مربووشه أو مخرفه ومهسترهـ هع* 
*أإأإمــــ أعطي كم نفرهـ بلوك وبعدين صوريه وفرجينآ ...أشتهيت أشوف شكله هع*
*<~~بس أني مو تعطيني بلوك هع* 
*فرجينآ خمس صور إنتي كلآ لآزقه فيهم..؟* 
*عصفورتي أشربي بيبسي شكلك عطشتي<~~عآمله حآلهآ طيبه* 
*تخيلي يآبعد قلبي إنتين<~~ترقع عشآن مآتسبي فيهآ*
*المهم تخيلي إن أنتي مآكآن عندك أيميل عمك ولمآ شفتيه في بيتهم عطآش ويآهـ ورديتي البيت وضفتيه وبدل مآتكتبي الحرف الفلآني كتبتي الحرف العلآني<~~عجبتني والله* 
*المهم يعني الأيميل المضيوف ألحين غلط بس إنتي مآنتبهتي وقبل الأضآفه الأخ وأنتي بكل برآئه تقولين هلآ عمو ومدري إيش*
*وهوهـ مفهي مآهو عآرف وش تخربطي أنتي عآد شكيتي وعطيتيه بلوك لمآ شفتي عمك في يوم آخر قلتي له بآسآلفه وقآل لك بشوف الإيميل ورآويتيه* 
*ضحك عليك وقآل لك هذآ إيميل أخوي مرتي ...إنتي خربطتي شكلش في الحروف*
*شنو رآح تكون ردة فعلك..؟* 
*إأإمــ بعد مآزآ دعيني أفكر..* 
*في يوم من الأيآم سويتي مقلب في أحد النفرآت إللي مع بآلمسن ..؟*
*إزآ أي مآهو المقلب..؟* 
*أإأمــ أي نطي على أحد معك بآلمسن غير خوآتك وغير مستحيلك* 
*وتغزلي فيهآ <~~أبغى أشوف ردة فعلهآآ<~~أدري ودش تشلخيني* 
*بحط لك كم رمز وإبيك تقولي لي يذكرك بشنو<~~بشخص أو بسآلفه أو بأي شي أوكيك..؟* 
**
**
**
** 
**
**
**
*بسك خلآآآص* 
*عآد أني مآكملت في عد الأسئله يعني موتفكريهم كلهم في سؤآل*

*تبي بعد أسئله عمري<~~تسوي كلآم غزل عشآن مآتنتفيهآ* 
*أإأم خلآص عفر إزآ جآ في بآلي سؤآل بقط فيسي حتى لو مآسمحتي بقط عنـــــــــآد*
*يالله حليهم وبجيب لك بيبسي آخـــر هع* 
*سلآمووون* 
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## كبرياء

> السلام عليكم 
> يآهلآ وعليكم السلآمـ  
> كيف الحال كبرياؤؤو
> الحمدلله تمـآآآم 
> ويش مسوي وي الكشتة
> هع مبسطه  
> باقي هذي الصفحة ماقريتها بصراحة تعبوك الجماعة
> هههههههههه إي والله حسيت بلي كنت أسويهـ <--
> ولآ بتووب بـعد 
> ...



 
*يـــــــــــــــآآهلآ بأخووي نورت والله*
*حيــــــــــآآكـ ...*
*سي يوو* 
*كبريـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *بـــــــآآك عصفورتي..*
> *ولكموووووووو يالبطهـ* 
> 
> *كآني جيت ومخي مليآن نوم قصدي عبيت نفسي وجيت هع*
> *وأنـآآ الضيحه أحم* 
> *يآلله نكمل بآقي الأسئله ألحين ..*
> *وهـ يـآآقلبي طيب* 
> *بس خدي هدآ قوطيين بيبسي <~~لكن النص بآلنص هع هع*
> *أنتي أعطيني ويآآه بعدين بفكر شوي إذآ* 
> ...



*يسـلموو بطتي على التوآآجد الشرير*
*حيآآكـ* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء..~*

----------


## المستحييل

المستحيل وصلت ,,,,
استعدو للمشكلات,,,,


حاولت اعصر مخي على اساله ماسنجريه طلعت كلها كلها مكرره وماعرفت اطلع سؤال شي ويجيب الراس ..
ففكرت اسال اساله اشوي خاصه مممكن ؟؟!!؟!؟!

اتمنى يكون أي ..
لاني بعد ماكتبت حرام اقط حروفي زباله ..


 هلا غلاي ..
 ادري تعبوك بس هذا شر لابد منه ..
 تحملي يابعد قلبي ..
جاء دوري   اصقع الصفحه كم سؤال  كم مادري يعني شويات ..

اول سؤال ..
اسدحي لي رايك فيني  من حيثت سلبيتي وايجابتي وابي اعرف اكثر شي يقهرك ويفرحك فيني ..!؟

ثاني سؤال ..
ابغى اعرف 4 لاحضي اربع  امنيات تسعي الى تحقيقهم .!؟

ثالث سؤال ..
ابغى تذكري لي موقف انظلمتي فيه ومن اللي ظلمك وشو ردة فعلك عليه ..!؟

رابع سؤال ..
بعطيك كلمات ابي توصفيها بثلاث كلمات لاغير..
البابا.. الماما.. المستحيل.. الكليه .. المستقبل.. الطموح .. الامنيات .. منتدى الناصره بكبره..

خامس سؤال..
انتي راضيه عن نفسك وتحسي نفسك مثاليه .!؟

سادس سؤال..
اللي ادري فيه علاقتك ابدا مو زينه مع المطبخ لليحن لو تطورت العلاقه الى صداقه قويه.!؟

سابع سؤال..
اعطيني نسبه مئويه لنفسك في ..
حزنك ..
سعادتك..
خبرتك بالحياه..
العصبيه .. تعرفيها واعرفها ها .. 


ثامن سؤال .. 
ابي اعرف كيف تشوفي نفسك قبل خمس سنين وكيف تشوفي نفيك الحين..!؟

تاسع سؤال ..
ابي سطر كلمات توجهيها الى الماما ..
وسطر يتوجه منك لي ..
وسطر للمنتدى الناصره بكبره..


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

بعد العصر المستميت ماطلع معاي الا سؤال يمكن يكون مسنجري مادري بسدحه وشوفي ...

بعطيك صور  وانتي  شوفي تحسيها تناسب مع شخصية من من الاعضاء شبكة الناصره  التجاريه  هع هع  اقصد الثقافيه  كنت امزح هع..



















































وبس ياقلبي .. يعطيك العافيه ياورده ...
حبيبتك المستحيل كانت هنا هع هع..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*ســــــــــــــــــــلاآآآآآمـ ،،*
*أقولـ خيهـ ،،*
*جايتكـ بـ أسئلهـ جديدة و فرشـ ،،*
*بسـ بـ الأولـ ،،*
*شوفيـ هاالطلبينـ مو كأنكـ طيرتيهمـ ،،*




> *و أبيـ الصورة الحاليهـ لكـ ،،
> و النكـ الحاليـ لكـ ،،  *




*ما عليكـ أمر جاوبينيـ عليهمـ ،،*
*و بعدها يوصلكـ الجديد ،،*
*ســــــــــــــــــــلااامـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــرآآآآآحبـ يا حلووووة ،،*
*شـ خبببببببببببببباركـ معـ الكشوتهـ ؟!*
*و قسمـ قسمـ ،،*
*أحلى شيـ صار أنـ المستحييييلـ وصلتـ حاملهـ معاها أسئلهـ  ،،*
*الموهييييمـ ،،*
*أعتقد أنـ صار عندكـ بيبسيـ واااايد ما يحتاجـ أجيبـ يعنيـ ،،*
*نبدء أسئلهـ ،،*
*أجيبيـ عنـ الأسئلة التاليهـ حسبـ ما هو مطلوبـ منكـ بينـ القوسينـ :*
*ـ أولهمـ يقولـ ،،*
*روحيـ إلى جهاتـ الأتصالـ طيبـ و قوليـ ليـ مفروزينـ حسبـ ............ (  أكمليـ الفراغـ )*
*ـ و ثانيهمـ يقولـ ،،*
*كمانـ روحيـ لـ جهاتـ الأتصالـ و قوليـ ليـ معروضينـ حسبـ ............  ( أكمليـ الفراغـ )*
*ـ ثالثهمـ يقولـ ،،*
*روحيـ إلى أدواتـ و بعدينـ رموز ،، و حطيـ 3 رموز على طولـ تستخدميهمـ ..... ,.... , .... ( أكمليـ الفراغـ )*
*ـ و رابعهمـ ،،*
*و كمانـ روحيـ إلى أدواتـ و بعدينـ أشكالـ صوتيهـ و هاتيـ أكثر شكلـ تحطيهـ عادة لـ حسونـ القمر ،،*
*ـ و خامسهمـ ،،*
*كمانـ روحيـ إلى إجراءاتـ و رسالهـ فورية و قوليـ لييـ متى كانتـ اخر مرة رسلتيـ فيها رسالهـ فوريهـ ؟!*
*و حقـ منوو ،، و يشـ كنتيـ كاتبهـ فيها ؟! ( لا مجالـ لـ أعتذراتـ قوليـ النصـ كلهـ و شفريـ إلا تبغيهـ ،، بسـ لا تقوليـ لأ )*
*ـ سادسهمـ ،،*
*هنيـ روحيـ إلى scripts  وقوليـ ليـ كمـ عدد السيكربتاتـ عندكـ ؟! ( أبيـ العدد المضبوط )*
*ـ سابعهمـ ،،*
*هنا لا تروحيـ محلـ بسـ عيونشـ أزرقيها فوقـ و قوليـ ليـ ألوانـ النكـ تبعكـ اليومـ ،، و الصورة كمانـ ،،*
*ـ ثامنهمـ ،،*
*يقولـ لشـ لا تروحيـ مكانـ ،، بسـ قوليـ ليـ جهازشـ فيهـ كاميرا أو لأ ؟!*
*ـ تاسعهمـ يقولـ ،،*
*مدامكـ أرتحتيـ فيـ سؤالينـ ،،*
*روحيـ إلى أدواتـ و تغيير صورة العرضـ و قوليـ ليـ كمـ صورة مضافة عندكـ هناكـ ؟!*
*و حطيـ ليـ هنا أخر ثلاثـ صور ضفتيهمـ هناكـ ،،*
*ـ عاشرهمـ يقولـ ،،*
*روحيـ إلى plus و المحادثاتـ بعدها نصوصـ سريعهـ و قوليـ ليـ فيـ عندكـ نصوصـ و إلا ؟!*
*ـ الإيدعشر يقولـ ،،*
*كبرياء ما تحسيـ أنيـ زودتها بـ أسئلتيـ لهـ ؟! لكنـ بعد بدور ليـ أسئلهـ و راجعهـ ،،*
*على فكرة صدقـ ،،*
*فيـ سؤالـ منـ قبلـ أعتقد أنكـ ما أستوعبتينيـ فيهـ ،،*
*و لـ ذالكـ با عيدة ،،*
*




			
				 ـ و كمانـ أبيـ أعرفـ كمـ عدد الأشخاصـ الموجودينـ عندكـ بـ كلـ الإيميلاتـ ما عدا إيميلـ المستحيلـ ؟!
			
		


*
*بمعنى الأشخاصـ المتكرر وجودهمـ بـ كلـ الإيميلاتـ ؟!* 
*خلاااصـ بوقفـ هناكـ ،،*
*لكنـ أكيييييييييييييد ليـ عوووودة ،،*
*ياللهـ بـ التوفيقـ مرة سهلـ الأمتحانـ اليومـ ،،*
*ســـــــــــــــــــلامـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*..!..!..*

*السؤآل الرآبع..*

*عطيني من مخك الحلو ..*
*توبيك وصوره تنآسبه <~~طلبي بسيط كح ..*

*الـظآآهر تووني أستـوووعب هالطلب ههههههههههههههههـآآي* 
*طيب بفكرر* 
*أإأإأممممممم*
*...{ يآجروح خفي ولآتزيدي هالألمـ ..*
*ويآمسآفآت الألمـ كآفي دموع ومتآهآت ..* 

*ههههههههه مخيخي ألف هالكلمتين ..!*
*ألـوونه ؟! هآآع ....* 
*أنتظري بشووف صــوورتهـ ..!*
**
*دقيقه بلوون التووبيك بعد <-- بالتقسيط مآشآء الله علي هههههههههه* 

*[c=1]{ يًآ[c=4]جًُرٍوٍحٌُِ[/c] خٍَُفٍيً [c=1]وٍٍلآتًُزٍيًدَيً[/c=14] [c=1]هُآٍلأٍلمٌٍَـ[/c=14] ..[/c]*
*[c=1]وٍيًآمٌٍَسٌٍُآَفٍآتًُ آٍلأٍلمٌٍَـ [c=4]گآَفٍيً[/c][c=1] دَمٌٍَوٍعُ وٍمٌٍَتًُآهُآتًُ[/c=14] [c=1].. ~ [/c]    [/c]*


*حيآآآكـ .....* 
*سي يووو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> المستحيل وصلت ,,,,
> *يآآآهلآ وغلآ* 
> 
> استعدو للمشكلات,,,,
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه آلله يغررربل شررك حووبي* 
> 
> حاولت اعصر مخي على اساله ماسنجريه طلعت كلها كلها مكرره وماعرفت اطلع سؤال شي ويجيب الراس ..
> *وهـ يـــــــآآقلبي آلله يستر من أسألتك* 
> ففكرت اسال اساله اشوي خاصه مممكن ؟؟!!؟!؟!
> ...



 


*نووورتي يآقلبي ...* 
*حيآآكـ ..* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *ســــــــــــــــــــلاآآآآآمـ ،،*
> *يآآآهــــــــــــــــــــــــلآ وعليكم السلآم* 
> *أقولـ خيهـ ،،*
> *هلآ* 
> *جايتكـ بـ أسئلهـ جديدة و فرشـ ،،*
> *هع حيــــآآكـ* 
> *بسـ بـ الأولـ ،،*
> *شوفيـ هاالطلبينـ مو كأنكـ طيرتيهمـ ،،*
> *و أبيـ الصورة الحاليهـ لكـ ،،
> ...



 
*يآهلآ وغلآ فيكـ ..* 
*يسـلمو ع التوآآجد الشرير ..* 
*حيآكـ ..* 
*سي يووو* 
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مــرآآآآآحبـ يا حلووووة ،،*
> *يآهلآ وغلآ ...* 
> *شـ خبببببببببببببباركـ معـ الكشوتهـ ؟!*
> *الحمدلله تمآآم مبسسسطه عدل ولآ بطلع من* 
> *هالموضوع الظآهر هع*
> *و قسمـ قسمـ ،،*
> *أحلى شيـ صار أنـ المستحييييلـ وصلتـ حاملهـ معاها أسئلهـ  ،،*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كلكم ضدي*
> *ترى مآهي شجآعه ..!*
> ...



 
*يآلله حيوووو يالدبه ..* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآآء ..~*

----------


## fatemah

*فـآآطمهـ ...* 

*بصراحة ماتناسبني كلش ههههههههههههههه*
*مالقيتي الا اسمي ليه*
*ابي جواب الان هههههههههه*
*سلاموو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ههههههههه عفرمآتناسبني بعد هع :)*

*بمآ إني مافي أسئلهـ أسدحي آخر محآدثه لكـ ..!*

*او الإ تسولفي فيهآ ..!*

*وابي توبيكـ وصورة آخر من كلمتيه _آ ..؟*

*ابي صورة ثاني متصل عندكـ توبيكـ وصورهـ ،،*

*وبش لي عوودهـ*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الخيراااااتـ ،،*
*شخباااااااااااااااركـ يا حلووووة ؟!*
*أكييييييييييد مستانسهـ خوبـ مرتاحهـ منـ زمانـ ما أحد حط لكـ أسئلهـ ،،*
*ياللهـ مدامـ أرتحتيـ ،،*
*حياشـ تعاليـ نكشتـ معـ بعضـ شويـ ،،*
*بـ صراحهـ أنيـ وديـ بـ أسئلهـ شريرة مثلـ أسئلتكـ ،،*
*بسـ مشكلهـ ما يطلعـ ليـ ،،*
*ياللهـ عنـ الهدرة ،،*
*و نبدء ،،*
*ـ كبرياء قوليـ ليـ متى أخر مرة زعلتيـ فيها عاالمسنـ ؟! ومنـ زعلكـ ؟! و على شنو زعلتيـ ؟!*
*ـ و متى جبتيـ طاريـ المنتدى عاالنتـ ؟! و عنـ شنو كنتيـ تتكلميـ ؟!*
*ـ خلينا نرجعـ لـ أيامـ المدرسهـ و قوليـ ليـ سويتيها كانـ عليشـ إمتحانـ و زهقتيـ تذاكريـ ،،*
*و قمتيـ فتحتيـ المسنـ تغيريـ جو ؟! و حقرتيـ المذاكرة ؟!*
*ـ طيبـ فيـ مرة ذاكرتيـ عاالمسنـ ؟! يعنيـ فتحتيـ المسنـ و قمتيـ تناقشيـ الأمتحانـ معـ وحدة منـ البناتـ فيـ المسنـ ؟!*
*إذا أيييي وشو كانتـ المادة إلي عليشـ ؟! و قولي ليـ حسيتيـ أنـ الحركهـ جابتـ نتيجهـ ؟!*
*ـ طيبـ فيـ أيامـ الأمتحاناتـ النهائيهـ سويتيها و فتحتيـ المسنـ ؟!* 
*ـ ايووووه صدقـ أنتينـ تحبيـ المقالبـ صحـ ؟!*
*عطينيـ أخطر مقلبـ سويتيهـ عاالمسنـ ،، و إلى منـ كانـ ؟!* 
*ـ فيـ مرة منـ المراتـ أختلفتيـ معـ ضحوكهـ عاالمسنـ ؟! و ليهـ ؟!*
*ـ عطينيـ نكـ البطهـ و صورتها ما عليكـ أمر ؟!*
*ـ و كمانـ نكـ أمورة و صورتها ؟!*
*ـ ايـ صحـ كمانـ نكـ تأبط و صورتهـ ؟!*
*ـ اممممممم كأنـ أسئلتيـ خلصو بسـ لأ لازمـ أمخمخـ بعد ،،*
*صبريـ ما خلصتـ ،،*
*ـ ايوووهـ نجيـ لـ الخبالـ ،،*
*و قوليـ ليـ متى أخر مرة خوبلتيـ شخصـ عاالمسنـ ؟! و منو كانـ ؟!*
*ـ صحيحـ قوليـ ليـ كلـ اليـ عندكـ يعرفونـ أنكـ كبرياء المشرفة عندنا فيـ الشبكهـ ؟!*
*ـ طيبـ ما صار مرة وحدة دخلتـ لكـ عرضـ و قامتـ تسويـ فيها قويهـ و قامتـ تنتقذ شخصكـ فيـ المنتدى ؟!*
*و طريقة ردودكـ و ياكثر ما تصير ؟! طيبـ منـ كانتـ ؟! و شنو رديتيـ عليها ؟!*
*ـ طيبـ قوليـ ليـ كمـ صار لكـ فيـ عالمـ المسنـ ؟!* 
*ـ طيبـ فيـ حركهـ ناساتـ يسووها و يرسلو لكـ ملفـ و يطلعـ لكـ نكـ عالميـ ؟! سووها فيشـ مرة ؟!*
*و منـ إليـ سواها ؟! طيبـ أنتيـ سويتيها فيـ أحد ؟! و منـ كانـ ؟!*
*ـ اوكـ قوليـ ليـ كبرياء معـ منو يطلعـ تخريفها ؟!*
*ـ و منـ اكثر شخصـ تحبـ تستهبلـ عليهـ ؟!*
*ـ فيـ مرة شخصـ أو شخصهـ هعـ قامتـ تستهبلـ عليكـ ؟! و منـ كثر ما تخوبلتيـ وياها* 
*عطيتيها وفيـ الوجهـ و سكتيها ؟! و زعلتـ منكـ ؟! ومنـ كانتـ ؟!*
*ـ طيبـ و لا تقوليـ ممنوعـ ،،*
*روحيـ و أستهبليـ على ناسهـ منـ الناساتـ و عطينيـ ردة فعلها ،،*
*ـ و أفتحيـ محادثهـ معـ ناسهـ ثانيهـ و خلكـ جد و سويـ فيها زعلانهـ أو سمعتيـ أنها متكلمهـ عليكـ بـ شر ،،*
*و عطينيـ ردة فعلها ،،*
*ـ و بعد محادثهـ معـ المستحيلـ و قوليـ لها لا تقولـ أسمكـ و حطيها ليـ << ماليـ شغلـ و إلا هاالمرة أنيـ إلا بحمسـ صدقـ ،،*
*ـ طيبـ قوليـ ليـ صدقـ ،،*
*فيـ هاالكشتهـ بينـ الوجهـ الثانيـ منـ شخصية للدموعـ و إلا ؟! و قوليـ ليـ شنو شفتيـ فينيـ ؟!*
*ـ بثثثثثثثثثثثـ لـ هنيـ و بوقفـ ،، بروحـ أمخمخـ منـ جديد ،،*
*و لييييييييييي عودتاتـ ،،*
*ســـــــــــــــــــلامـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

كبرياء لاتخرطي على الجماعة 
لاحظة عليك اكثر من حاجة بس بسوي روحي مادري
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مادري يمكن من الهسترى حقك جتى الاجوبة على كذا

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الى الان انا من المتابعين  ولا قررت اسدح ولا سؤال
بس ابي اعرف كم باقي على الكشتة
سبوع لو سبوعين ؟؟

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ،،*
*النــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاريـ لا تقوووولـ ،،*
*و اللهـ أنيـ أنتظر متى تجيـ علشانـ تحط أسئلهـ ،،*
*باللهـ قرر خييـ ،،*
*و على فكرة أتوقعـ أنيـ لا حظتـ نفسـ ملاحظتكـ ،،*
*أنـ شاء اللهـ نشوفـ أسئلتكـ الجهنميهـ ،،*
*ســـــــــــــــــــــــــلامووو ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

> *فـآآطمهـ ...*  
> *بصراحة ماتناسبني كلش ههههههههههههههه*
> *مالقيتي الا اسمي ليه*
> *ابي جواب الان هههههههههه*
> 
> *سلاموو*




*ههههههههههه والله مآدري*
*حسيتهآ قريبه من شخصيتك* 
* ورطتووني ...!*
*يسلمو ع التوآجد الحلوو ..*
*سي يووو* 
*كبريآآء....~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *ههههههههه عفرمآتناسبني بعد هع :)*
> *هع حكم القدر ...!!* 
> *بمآ إني مافي أسئلهـ أسدحي آخر محآدثه لكـ ..!*
> *إن شآلله بالررد تووني سويت لهآ حفظ*  
> *او الإ تسولفي فيهآ ..!*
>  
> *وابي توبيكـ وصورة آخر من كلمتيه _آ ..؟*
> *[c=#a3a3a3]آحس بدآخلي[c=#468c9b] ~[/c][c=1] آشيآء كثيره[/c] ..[c=#408080]{ صعب اترجمهآ ![/c][/c]*
> *والـصوورهـ ...*
> ...



 
 
*يسلمووو كروووزهـ على التوآآآجد الحلوو*
*حيآك* 
*سي يوو*
*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

بنززل محآدثه تووني حآفظتهآ  :noworry:  مع الدبه بطووه

ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
شريررررررررررره
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
دببببببببببببببببببه
يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :
ها
يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :
وشو
يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :
لآوهـ
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
<-- حتى رموز ما عندها
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
ههههههههههه
يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :
هههههههههههههههههههههآآي
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
على هالاسئله هههههههههههع
يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :

يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :
هآش خديه وحطيه هعترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :
هع ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
هع ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
شحواااااااااالشيآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :
في كم سؤآل عن عشره أسأله ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
هههههههههههههيآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :
أسئلهترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
اي واللهترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
عذبتووووووونييآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :
زييينه وتومآميآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :
ونتينآترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
قال قال أتغزل ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
تمااميآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :
عشآن مآتعدبي البآقييآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :
يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :
أي تغزلي
تآآبع؟؟~

----------


## كبرياء

*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*أي تغزلي*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*ممنوووووع*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*مآآآآآآآآآني*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*لآتحآولي*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*أتغزل في ميين عآد*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*هههههههههههع*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*مآلي دخل*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*دبري حآلك*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*هع*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*ماافي*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*مآآني* 
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*كبريآء* 
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*مااااااااافي*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*لآتخليني أنتفش*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*ههههههههههه*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*نتفي*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*مآفي هآ*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*هيــــــــــــن لكن*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*ههههههههههههااي*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*ومآني سآدحه الكوود بعد*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*برآويش كيف هوهـ*

----------


## كبرياء

*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*نحييييييييييييييييييييسه*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*هين لكن*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*ههههههههههههه*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*

*سأبقى فـي القم ـةِ دوم ـاً*
*لا ظِّل يتبعني ،، فقط { أنا } من يُـ،،،ـقط الـ ضـــوء !*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*مو حليو لونه أصلآ*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*بلونه بكيفي*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*ههههههههههههههههههههآآي*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*أدري*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*أقوول* 
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*هآآآآآآآآآع*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*قولي*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*توبيك وصوره تنآسبه*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*مآفهمتي عني*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*من؟*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*يعني*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*تناسب من أنزين؟؟*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*تنآسب النك الي بسويه يعني تنآسب وجهي*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*مافهمت بعدني*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*هع*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*سوي توبيك من مخش القوطي* 
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*ودوري صوره تنآسبه*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*وبتتكفي جد* 
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*مآفي ولآ سؤآل مجآوبه عليه*
*يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس :*
*مآآآحبش* 
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*مخي قوصي .!*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*قوطي .!*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## كبرياء

*يآليت آلوقت**يتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :**
**أي قووطي**يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :**
**منتين فآهمه هدآويش**ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :**
**شوووووووووووووووووووووووووكرن**يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :**
**أعظم من مخي الامسي**ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :**
**ماعليه ماعليه**يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :**
**لآ مو أعظم عفر أني كنت أعظم<~~تعترف على روحهآ**ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :**
**تشوفي إذآ دخلت المسن**ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :**
**<-- تهدد**ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :**
**ههههههههه**يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :**
**مرهـ اللي يسمع يعني أنتي هلفتره تدخلي**ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :**
**انزييييييييييييييييين مااااااااااعليه**يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :**
**مو بكيفك**يآليت آلوقتيتأخرونبعد عن ..~ عيون آلنـآس    :**
**تأدبي*


*وآآآآآآجد  عليكـم هع* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ،،*
> *النــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاريـ لا تقوووولـ ،،*
> *و اللهـ أنيـ أنتظر متى تجيـ علشانـ تحط أسئلهـ ،،*
> *باللهـ قرر خييـ ،،*
> *و على فكرة أتوقعـ أنيـ لا حظتـ نفسـ ملاحظتكـ ،،*
> *أنـ شاء اللهـ نشوفـ أسئلتكـ الجهنميهـ ،،*
> *ســـــــــــــــــــــــــلامووو ،،*
> *للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*





بما أإأنك كنتي تنتظري وجودي
بحط  كم سؤال مع انكم ماخليتو شي
بس  بحاول اكسر اصابيع بعض الناس :toung: 
برب

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ههههههههههههههههه* 

*عفر الذين يشآهدون محتوى الموضوووع خبآلهـ بنفسجي ازرق بنفسجي ازرق بنفسجي هع* 

*نعوود لمحوور حديثنآ النآري الكشته اسبوووع نسيت :(*

*يالله ننتظر أسئلتكـ جنن كبرياء :) هع*

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مســـــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الخيراااااتـ ،،*
> *يآآآهلآ وغلآ مسآآئكم جوود*
> *شخباااااااااااااااركـ يا حلووووة ؟!*
> *الحمدلله تمآآآم ههههه*
> *أكييييييييييد مستانسهـ خوبـ مرتاحهـ منـ زمانـ ما أحد حط لكـ أسئلهـ ،،*
> *هآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآع*
> *ياللهـ مدامـ أرتحتيـ ،،*
> *حياشـ تعاليـ نكشتـ معـ بعضـ شويـ ،،*
> *بـ صراحهـ أنيـ وديـ بـ أسئلهـ شريرة مثلـ أسئلتكـ ،،*
> ...



*يآلله حيوووووووووو* 
*بنزل المحآدثآت ...* 
*سييوو* 
*كبريآآآء*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بآإأآإأآإأآإآإأآإأآإأآكـى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحـىآلـــ خيتو

انشاء الله بخير

الحين ماعلينا من الي راح ولي شفته بس اسالتي مابي تنحاشي وتسوي ورحك مافهمتي السؤال او  تتهربي منه
يعني ابي اجوبة على كل الاسألة
<< زين فكنا بلا هدرة
>> اوكي يلا ببدي بالاسعلة
السوعـال النمبر واحد
قلتي ان في نفر كلمك في المسنى ونتي ماتعفرفيه صح
وبعدين قبل حظره بثواني قال اسمكـ ومادري ايش قال
المهم لمح الك انه يعرفك وقال عنكـ اكثر من حاقة
خلنيا نفرض فرضين الاول يقول 
نفرض اني انتي ماحظرتي وخد الفضول انك لازم تعرفيه
وقميت تكلميه ومنا ومنا طلع هذا النفر  أخ الى احد من صاحباتكـ
او اخد الى احد من بنات عمكـ وخد الايميل من اخته << مالي شغل باقه او هيه عطيته وياه > انتي اختاري الي يناسبك
المهم ويش بتكون ردت فعلك وماهية نظرتكـ الى نسيبك هذا
وخلينا نفرض انه كان مو قصده اي شي بس كذا حاب يتحرش في بنت عمه  لانه يدري عنها كبريائها يفوق كل الغرور وحب يتحرش فقط هههه
الفرض الفاني يقول  << ترى بعدين في السؤال الاول 
انه بعد عمر طويل الله جاب رزقك ودخلتي القفص الذهبي
وبعد فترى من العيش تحت سقف الزوجية اخبرك خطيبك
انه هو ذلك الشخص الذي ضافك وكان يبغا يعرف رأيك ولاكن اسلوبه عجبك وتعلق بك اكثر 
ماهي ردت فعلك في هذا الموقف ؟؟


امممممممم السوعال الفاني يمكن
ماذا تعرفي عن مذهب الشيتوازم ؟؟
<< مدري ويش دخل هذا السؤال
المهم لازم تجاوي زي ماقلت لك

نفرض انك يوم من الايام نعستي حدك ونمتي وجى حسنو الصغيرون << (انا مادري كم عمره بس بفرض انه يعرف يكتب اشوي)
وكان عندك اضافة وقبلها هوه يعفس  وبعدين كلم صاحب الايميل
وماخلى شي الا قاله اسمك و ..و...و.. وبعدين اكتشفتي هذا من سجل المحادثات ويش بتسوين بما ان الشخص هذا انتي ماتعرفيه ولا تدري من وين جاب ايميلك ؟

مادري زهقان ومو راضي يطلع عندي اسالة
عشان كذا بقوم مادري وين بورح ولي باك انشاء الله
سي يو
اتمنى ما ازعجتك اسالتي البسيطة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *ههههههههههههههههه* 
> 
> *عفر الذين يشآهدون محتوى الموضوووع خبآلهـ بنفسجي ازرق بنفسجي ازرق بنفسجي هع* 
> عفر مسوين فيها رومنسيين ومادري ايه ههه
> بس انا مالي خص هذا لوني المفضل
> 
> *نعوود لمحوور حديثنآ النآري الكشته اسبوووع نسيت :(*
> لا مانسيت استهبل >> لاني شفت الكشته وي كبرياء وصلت ميليون صفحة فقل يمكن مسوين لها عرض خاص سعبو ع لو سبوعين
> 
> ...




انشاء الله يكون في  اسال تعجبكم بس خلي المخ يخرف 
عشان تجي اسالة عدل  :wink: 
سيواتو خيتو

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه خووووووووووبلتوآ فييني والله هع*
*بنزل المحآدثآت ....*
*هذي حقت الهبآآل مآأقدر أستهبل أكثرر من كذآ ...:...*

*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :**
**تصدددددددددددددددددقي**!!!! حنا كذا  ..حـlـوووين !!!!**:بسسم الله الناس تسسلم*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :**
**هههههههه* *ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :**
**تسوي حآلك يعني* *!!!! حنا كذا  ..حـlـوووين !!!!**:ههههع*
*!!!! حنا كذا  ..حـlـوووين !!!!**:وشو أصدق*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :**
**لآ مآبقول حمست**!!!! حنا كذا  ..حـlـوووين !!!!**:أقول عن تسويه الحال*
*!!!! حنا كذا  ..حـlـوووين !!!!**:وشو*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :**
**أنآ أسوي حآلي ؟!!!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*!!!! حنا كذا  ..حـlـوووين !!!!*:
*لالا انا اللي اسوي حالي بس قولي**!!!! حنا كذا  ..حـlـوووين !!!!*:
*< تصرف*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*حمآآآآآآآآره زين*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*ولا بقولك*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*وزعلت*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*ويلآ بآي**!!!! حنا كذا  ..حـlـوووين !!!!*:
*تعالي يالشريره**!!!! حنا كذا  ..حـlـوووين !!!!*:
*دلووووووعه حدش زييين*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*خخخخخخخ*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*زيك
*

----------


## كبرياء

!!!! حنا كذا ..حـlـوووين !!!!
:

هههههههه أتحدى
!!!! حنا كذا ..حـlـوووين !!!!

:

مافي زي دلعك وغرورك ههههههههههع
!!!! حنا كذا ..حـlـوووين !!!!

:

وشو الحين قولي لي
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
أإأإأممممممممممممممم الثلج يطيح
!!!! حنا كذا ..حـlـوووين !!!!

:

!! هل هو أستظراف أم استهبال
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
شآ وش الفرق بينهم 
!!!! حنا كذا ..حـlـوووين !!!!

:

************** بذبحك
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
ههههههههههههههههههع أذبحي
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
صدقيني الثلج يطيح
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
بر
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
بردي بردي
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
مو عاادي
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
هآآع
!!!! حنا كذا ..حـlـوووين !!!!

:
الله يخلف على مخك 

وبس خلصت اللي على الاستهبآآل هآآآآع

----------


## كبرياء

* أفتحيـ محادثهـ معـ ناسهـ ثانيهـ و خلكـ جد و سويـ فيها زعلانهـ أو سمعتيـ أنها متكلمهـ عليكـ بـ شر ،، <--- سويتهآ زعلوو علي هههههه*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*مآآآهقيتهآ منك الصرآحه*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*آآخر شي توقعتك تسويه**ιôvε »»      W    °°*(رحيل بلآ ودآع):
*الي هوو* ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*فكري وبتعرفي**ιôvε »»      W    °°*(رحيل بلآ ودآع):
*اممممممممممممم*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*أجل أنآ تتكلمين علي ؟!!!**ιôvε »»      W    °°*(رحيل بلآ ودآع):
*شنوو هوو**ιôvε »»      W    °°*(رحيل بلآ ودآع):
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*يووصلني كلام من غيرك .!!!**ιôvε »»      W    °°*(رحيل بلآ ودآع):
*شنووووووووووووووو*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*مقهوورهـ حدي* ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*وزعلآنه منك بقووووووه*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ             .         الحقَيرَ          .        :
*تووقعت الكل إلآ أنتي وربي*

----------


## كبرياء

*ιôvε »» W** °°**(رحيل بلآ ودآع):*

*شنووو وش سوويت* 
*ι**ôv**ε »» W** °°*
*(رحيل بلآ ودآع):*


*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*لآتحطي لي هالفيس تقهريني زيآده*
*ι**ôv**ε »» W** °°*
*(رحيل بلآ ودآع):*

*يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*شوفي وش تكلمتي علي* 
*ι**ôv**ε »» W** °°*
*(رحيل بلآ ودآع):*

*وربي ماتگلمت عليگ* 
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*مآله دآعي الحلف*
*ι**ôv**ε »» W** °°*
*(رحيل بلآ ودآع):*

*وثاني شيء بتگلم عند منوو* 
*ι**ôv**ε »» W** °°*
*(رحيل بلآ ودآع):*

*و وش بقول عنگ* 
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*ما*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*دري*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*عنك*
*ι**ôv**ε »» W** °°*
*(رحيل بلآ ودآع):*

*انا اذا بتگلم عليگ گل بخير مااظن اني تگلمت بشر او شيء موب زين* 
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*هههههههههههه*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*الصرآحه مآ أقدر اكمل*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*آلله يغربل بليس*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*كنتي معآي ضيفه ببرنآآآمج صآدوه*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*هآآآآآآع*
*ι**ôv**ε »» W** °°*
*(رحيل بلآ ودآع):*

*ضفي بووجهگ عني* 
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*هيييييي انتين*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*مآ ينمزح ويآآآآآك*
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*هم قآلو لي قولي كذآ* 
*ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :*
*قلت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ههههههه طبعآ الشريره زعلت علي*
*وقآلت لي مردودهـ والله يستر هآآع* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ 
. الحقَيرَ . : 
*هلآ*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*هلا*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*اهلين*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*هلا فيكك*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*وفيك*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*وشو الاخبار*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*تماااموو*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*وانتي؟!*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*المدالله زينه*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*الحمدلله*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*ردو عليك في الكشهت*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*يقول ماتناسبهم الصور*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*ووللدموع نزلت ردود*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*أي*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*مافهمت وش قصدهم*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*بس*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*امم*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*فهمتي انتي؟*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*اي واحد تقصدين*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*الناري*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*وللدموع*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*الناري نزل رد*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*اي*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*مانتبهت*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*بشوف*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*أنـآ مـآفهمت وش قصده*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*للدموع قالت لك قبل تبي محادثه بيني وبينك*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*قلتي ماتقدرين لاني اقول اسمك*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*لآلآ مآ أقصدهالرد*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*وفيها مشفرات*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*أقصد رد النـآآآري أنـآ*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*اي* 
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*هو لحين يقول انك مثل اللي تصرفي*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*شلون يعني!*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*او تشلخي عشان لاتنزلي مثل هالاشياء*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*يؤ*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*يؤ*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*يؤ*
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*والله صج*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*حلفي عـآد* 
آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :
*والله*
ترىَـﮯ غبَنَ . الحقَيرَ . :
*وأنـآ بشنو شلخت؟؟؟*
*آحس بدآخلي ~ آشيآء كثيره .. { صعب اترجمهآ ! :*
*مااادري*  

*وبس* 
*طبعآ مو عآطيتني وجه لآني شبه متهآوشين خخخخ*
*سييوو*

----------


## كبرياء

> كبرياء لاتخرطي على الجماعة 
> لاحظة عليك اكثر من حاجة بس بسوي روحي مادري
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مادري يمكن من الهسترى حقك جتى الاجوبة على كذا



 
**
*وشو لآحظت ؟!!!*
*وش مسوييهـ أنـآ ..!!!*
*سوي روحك تدري وتعآل قولي ..!!!*
*هههههه* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*يؤيؤ خيهـ ،،*
*الثنتينـ منكمـ فهمتو الموضوع غلط ،،*
*الناريـ يقصد أنكـ تطيريـ أجاباتـ بعضـ الأسئلهـ ،،*
*يعنيـ ما نقصد أنكـ تشلخيـ ،،* 
*لا واللهـ حاشاشـ خيوووهـ ،،*
*بسـ صليـ على محمد وآلـ محمد ،،*
*و تسلميييـ ياالـ غلاااا ،،*
*خوشـ سوء ظنـ منشـ  <<  أنيـ إلا بمد البوز شبرينـ الحينـ مو أنتينـ ،،*
*و أنيـ باقومـ أنامـ ،،*
*تصبحيييييينـ على ألفـ خير ،،*
*و لييييييييييـ عودة ،،*
*ســـــــــــــــــــــلامـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

> الى الان انا من المتابعين ولا قررت اسدح ولا سؤال
> 
> بس ابي اعرف كم باقي على الكشتة
> سبوع لو سبوعين ؟؟



 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شهررررررر*
*يمدييييييييييك ههههههههههه*
*<-- تستهبل هآآآع*
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ،،*
> *النــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاريـ لا تقوووولـ ،،*
> * لآ يالشريره تبين تزيديهآ علي .!!!*
> *و اللهـ أنيـ أنتظر متى تجيـ علشانـ تحط أسئلهـ ،،*
> *باللهـ قرر خييـ ،،*
> *دببببببببببببه*
> *و على فكرة أتوقعـ أنيـ لا حظتـ نفسـ ملاحظتكـ ،،*
> *أنـ شاء اللهـ نشوفـ أسئلتكـ الجهنميهـ ،،*
> *ســـــــــــــــــــــــــلامووو ،،*
> ...



 

*حيووووووووووووووووو*
*سي يوو* 
*كبرياااء*

----------


## كبرياء

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 0) ‏كبرياء, ‏آنســـهـ كرزهـ+, ‏المستحييل+, ‏الــــنـــاري+, ‏hope+, ‏looovely, ‏عوامية صفوانية+ 

لالالالالاحد يسأل أهئ أول أخلص اللي عندي <-- طلعت قرونهآ ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## كبرياء

> بما أإأنك كنتي تنتظري وجودي
> بحط كم سؤال مع انكم ماخليتو شي
> بس بحاول اكسر اصابيع بعض الناس
> برب



 

* الله يسآآآعدهم اللي بتتكسر أصآبعهم هع* 
*حيآك اخووي ..* 
*سييوو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ههههههههه تعقدتي هع*

*جآيه بس أشوفكـ إذا تبي بيبسي هع :) واشووف ردودكـ طلع الكلام ههه*

*سي يوو*

----------


## كبرياء

> *ههههههههههههههههه*  
> *عفر الذين يشآهدون محتوى الموضوووع خبآلهـ بنفسجي ازرق بنفسجي ازرق بنفسجي هع* 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لله صبري* 
> *طوووولت الكشته هالمررره مو ؟!!*
> *وش رآيكم نقلصهآ <--هآآع كف* 
> *نعوود لمحوور حديثنآ النآري الكشته اسبوووع نسيت :(* 
> *يالله ننتظر أسئلتكـ جنن كبرياء :) هع*
> * كلكم ضدي!!!* 
> 
> *تحيآتووو*



 
*حيوووووووووووو* 
*سيوووو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*مساء الأجواء الساخنة...*
*اقصد مساء الخير..*
*مساءك جود كبرياء>>>تقلد*

*اني بصراحة اليوم..انفراج عنك..*
*احس واجد عليك واجبات..*
*حلي ياالله..ههههههههه امزح خية..*

*تصدقي إذا دخلت* 
*ادخل ولا في بالي ولا سؤال..*
*وبعدين يطلعوا ماادري كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههه*

*موفقة يارب...*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *في يوم من الأيآم سويتي مقلب في أحد النفرآت إللي مع بآلمسن ..؟*
> *هههههههه إي سويييت* 
> *إزآ أي مآهو المقلب..؟*
> *في مررت خالي هع هع* 
> *ضفت معنآ بالمحادثه أختي بس على أنهآ* 
> *وحده متهآوشه معهآ حضرتي وجآيه أبي مررت عمي* 
> *تدآآآفع عني .. هع هع*
> *عـآد مررت عمي قدهآ وقدوود هههه*
> *ولمآ دررت قآآمت تتوعد فيني بتذبحني هههههه*
> *وأنآ ميته ضحكـ عليهآآ هآآآآع*



هني اوضح لك شلغة بسيطة ماذكرته خيتو لدموع احساس
انا قلت شلاخة لانك هنا من تخريفك قمتي تخوري في الكلام بدون قصد هههههه بس انا حبيت اسوي نحاسة وقلت شلاخة >> عشان تدقي افكار في وين شلختي ووووو   وتوقعتك تصيديني بس الظاهر من الزحمة مو مجمعة شي ابد ههههههههههه
يلا بطاوعك ولا بحط شي الا بعد اشوي   :wink: 
بس بحط تعليق بسيط على المقلب حقك ههه يالشلاخة  :thumbdown:

----------


## الــــنـــاري

باإأآإآإأآإأآإأآإأآإأكـــإأآإأآإأآإأآإأتوؤوؤوؤوؤوؤ  وؤ
ايه تعليقي على مقلبك الزاحف 
او بالاحرى على ملاحزطي الي ماشفتيها
اذا كان المقلب الى مرت حالك ويف مرت عمك هيه الي ماقصرت !!
فسريها عاد يلا تشطري وجاوبي  ياأم التخاريف ههههه

سؤال مجانا 
ويش تعرفي عن انجيل لوقا 
وانجيل  يوحنا وانجيل برنابة   < اختبار اديان

وباقي الاسلة قريب لان ماباقي على يوم ترقريباً
اذا باقي اكثر مابحط شي الا آخر يوم مسوي لك حرض خاص بعد ^_^
سي يآأإإأآ

----------


## كبرياء

> بآإأآإأآإأآإآإأآإأآإأآكـى
> ولكمووووو 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعليكم السلآم والررحمه 
> كيف الحـىآلـــ خيتو
> *الحمدلله تمآآآم والله*  
> انشاء الله بخير
>  
> ...



 
*حيآآك أخوووووي ....* 
*يسـلمو على التوآجد الحلوو .....* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههه ويلي تعبت .!*
*وعشآآن لآ أشلخ على قوولت بعض النااااااس بقوم أنآآم هآآآآع ...* 
*وبكره بكمل* 
*أللي بيسدح أسأله قبلهم ببسي ..* 
*أشووف نسيتوو شررطي ..*
*شفتووووووووووني أتغآضى .!*
*هع*
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

لو انا اشرب بيبسي كان جبت لك كرتون بس ماشربه
<< مسوي رحه صحي مايشرب هذي الخرابيط

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ههههههه
اني متابعه دائماً من خلف الكواليييس 
من جد معذبينك كبريااااء بس ما اتوقع زي تعذيبكم لـ لوفلي هع هع  
احم إالا اني خخخ لانه قوطيييي فاضي هههههه << ايه من النعس 
بس بحااااول اعصره ، افشخه كم فشخه عشان اطلع الاسئلة ههههه
اممممم بس قلت ما ابى اسأل بس يا الله لخاطر عنونك وعنون الجميييع هع هع 
المهم سمي بسم الله 
لا تخافي بسيطين جداً لانه زي ما قلت فاضي المخ والمخيخ خخخخ
* السؤال الاول ؟
بعطيش كم صورة وابيش اتسوي لي توبيكات تناسبهم 
  
   
ما ادري ليش جعبوني وحطيتهم على السريع خخخ
وابيهم حركاات 
* السؤال الثاني وعلى شاني خخخ << لالالالالا على بيبسي ... 
اووووه صح انسيت اجيب بيبسي لانه ما عنا ههههه 
بس اذا تبي عصير ليمون طبيعي عندنا وبعد خبز ارقاق هههه << لزوم التجوويع هع هع
- كم عدد الرسائل في البريد عندك الان ؟
- وهل يتم تطنيشهم لين يتجمعوا ولاااا ما تقدري اتشوفي وحده إالا وعلى طوول تنقزتي تفتحيها هع 
- انتي مشتركه في قروبات ليصلك كل جديد لديهم ؟
- اممممم اتخيلي معي : 
وحده ضافتك عندها .. واللي اعرفته من ردودش للكشتوه انش ما تبدئي انتي بالسلام والتحيه وهيك لانه هم اللي يبونك مو انتي صح ؟؟
طيب المهم نرجع لمحور حديثنا ضافتك وبدت هي السلام والتحااياا وقالت لك انها تبي تتعرف عليك تبى تعرف اسمك الحقيقي واسم عايلتك وموقع بيتكم وجميع هواياتك وجميع الاسئلة اللي ادور في بالها 
<< هنا هل انتي تعطيها فيس واجاوبي عليها بكل صدق ولااا اتقولي اسم من عندك وهي بصدقه هع
* السؤال الثالت ؟ اممممم انسيت 
اي اتذكرت الحين خخخ
- في حالة وضع خاصية تشغيل ما استمع اليه الآن ؟؟ شنو تستمعي اعترفي !!
- هل تتغير التوبيكات على حسب المناسبات ؟ مثلاً اتغيري ايام المواليد والوفايات 
* السوال الخامس لو الرابع ما ادري << اووه قلبت الارقام من النعس لا شره ههههه
اوكي ما علينا 
- عندي كلام عاجبني وابيه توبيك وصوره تناسبه على زوئك الحلوووو وهو كالآتي ..
( البنت وربي ورده يا سعد من شمها ) 

وبث خلاص ولا ما اتوقع لي عوده
اقصد لي عوده لأرى التعذيب على اصوله ههههه 
واشوووف ردك عليي  :wink:  
يسلموو اياديش اللي اتكسرت ههههههه والسموحة 
تحيااااااااتووووو

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 2) 		 	 	 		 			‏الــــنـــاري, ‏المستحييل, ‏hope, ‏looovely+



عند الاشارة تكون الساعة اربع الا 7 دقائق تقريباً
ياكثر الي يحبوك مو راضيين يفارقو الموضوع  :nosweat: 
سي يو ,,,

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ههههههه
قلت ما برجع بس ما اقدرت ههههه
جى على بالي سؤال وش عليي .. جاوبي عليه هع هع 
بس اهم شي ان شاء الله اتثلح جهازش احم
وهو كالاتي << ردينا عودنا على الثقافه .. امحق خخخ

اسدحي لي توبيكات كل من:::
_ توبيك الوالده ( ام الحلوين ) الله يحفظها ويخليها 
<< عفر هني بتكفخ صح 
_ توبيك خيتش اميرة المرح >> وهنااا سطاااار على فيسي احححح
_ توبيك مرت عمك مدري مرت خالك اللي تستعبطي عليها هههه
وعادي ثنتينهم ان وجد.
_ توبيك عمك تأبط بودره على ما اعتقد >> قصدي انتي اللي قلتي 
_ توبيك مستحيلووووه << هني بتكفخ صح
_ توبيك ضحكوووه البطوطه .

وبث وااايد عليش 
ويمكن لي رجعه اذا ذكرت سؤال عبيط خخخ
والسموحة 
تحياااتوووو

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*شريرهـ حدك كبريآء سويتيهآ ونزلتيهآ <~~فضحتينآ كيف أحنآ هوبلآن ومخرفين ومخك قوطي<~~بتتنتف*
*أقوول بآآآك حوبي<~~يالله قولي أحلى بآك بسرعه*

*آلموهيــم..*





> *ـ فيـ مرة منـ المراتـ أختلفتيـ معـ ضحوكهـ عاالمسنـ ؟! و ليهـ ؟!
> إي فيه بس والله مآ أذكر ليش
> ههههههه وينهآ يمكن تذكر ندآآء للبطهـ .. 
> الموووهم يمكن ظلينآ 3 أيآم متهآوشين بقوه بس
> مو ذآكرهـ ليش .!*





*متى ـآ دي عفر مآدكـــر يعني الندآء مآفآد بس كأني أدكـر شوي إن تهآوشنآ بس على شنــو مآدري<~~زين إزآ أدري وش كآن غذآنآ أمس هع هع*

*آلموهييـم أسمعي يآمخرفه إللي طفرتيهم ومآليهم أجآبآت بخليش تسويهم وترسليهم ليي ع المسن <~~يعني لآتفكري إنك بتفلتي منهم*

*هزآ سؤآل يقول ..لمآزآ النــآري رآحمنك نفسي أعرف<~~شدخلش* 
*المهم مو هزآ سؤآلنآ..*
*السؤآل يقول ..لمآ تردين ع السؤآل خلي مخط صآحي أوك..*
*عطيني نك من مخك لإنســآن~~>*
*مجروح..*
*عآشق وولهآن..*
*حــزين..*
*تعبآن من الدنيـــآ..*
*خآنه حبيبه..*
*فآرق أعز أصحآبه..*
*سؤآل آخر يقول..*
*إفتحي آلفوتو..<~~فتحتيه..؟!!*
*إلمهم سوي صورهـ مكتوب عليهآ معـــذبهـ قلوب خلق الله..*
*وحدهـ ثآنيه مكتوب عليهآ .. أإأإممم وش مكتووب<~~أستني بفكر*
*أإأي نشوف إبدآعش في كتآبته الحروف .. سوي صورهـ فيهآ حرفي الجميــل* 

*سؤآل مطفر يقول*
*حطي ثيم للمآسن وصوريه وإزآ بتتحججي بتقولي في نآس يطلعو إيميلآتهم إمسحي الإيميلآت يعني لآتتحجيي أوووك<~~صآرت شريرهـ*

*بعدين شيلي الثيم مو تخليه لآن مآيصلح هع هع*

*أإأي صح خدي بيبسي وردي على هزآ السؤآل*
* وحشتش لو لآ<~~وش دخل هلسؤآل دهـ <~~أمآ فشلتيني وقلتي لآ*

*أإأم خلآص عفر بقوم أحل وآجبآتي هع*
*بــآيز أم جـــود*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

نومت اصحاب الكهف شكلها
يا تجي تكملي الاسلة مابتخلصي منه  الا بعد شهر << مسوي روحه يدهه خخخخ
بنتظار رجعتك لاني صاير مؤدب وطاوع ومابحط شي قبل لاتخلصي الاوليين!!

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بكوكة لي رجعة اعلق .... !!
<< كل واحد يعرف ويش عليه و ايش اليه !!

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*مآهزآ الهرآء كـــبريآء وين طرتي وين متغبيه*
*خآيفه عفر ..؟*
*يالله أني بنآم <~~دجآجه*
*والسآعه 12 بهجم هني بشوف رديتي أو لآ*
*بــ r ــــرب*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مو دجاجة الا بطة تنام قبل الاذان بشوي هههه
المهم تصبحي على خير انا لي باك عما قريب
بروح المطبخ بسوي العشى >> احسن من بعض من الناس الي مايعرفو يسووشي
سي يو

----------


## كبرياء

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آنســـهـ كرزهـ   
*ههههههههههههههههه* 

*عفر الذين يشآهدون محتوى الموضوووع خبآلهـ بنفسجي ازرق بنفسجي ازرق بنفسجي هع* 
عفر مسوين فيها رومنسيين ومادري ايه ههه
بس انا مالي خص هذا لوني المفضل 
*ههههههههههه أي رومنسين أي بطيخ <-- هآع*
*هي تقصد اللي يشآهدون الموضوع مو نفس لون الخط هع*
*شكلك أنت اللي مضيع هع هع* 


*نعوود لمحوور حديثنآ النآري الكشته اسبوووع نسيت :(*
لا مانسيت استهبل >> لاني شفت الكشته وي كبرياء وصلت ميليون صفحة فقل يمكن مسوين لها عرض خاص سعبو ع لو سبوعين
*جننتووني وربي هع* 



*يالله ننتظر أسئلتكـ جنن كبرياء :) هع*

*تحيآتووو*

 

انشاء الله يكون في اسال تعجبكم بس خلي المخ يخرف 
عشان تجي اسالة عدل  :wink: 
سيواتو خيتو

*ههههههه سي يوو توو* 
*يآآهلآ والله يستر* 
*من أسألتكـ*
*كبريآء..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *يؤيؤ خيهـ ،،*
> *الثنتينـ منكمـ فهمتو الموضوع غلط ،،*
> 
> *الناريـ يقصد أنكـ تطيريـ أجاباتـ بعضـ الأسئلهـ ،،*
> *يعنيـ ما نقصد أنكـ تشلخيـ ،،* 
> *ههههههههه والله شككتوني بنفسي هآآع* 
> *لا واللهـ حاشاشـ خيوووهـ ،،*
> 
> *بسـ صليـ على محمد وآلـ محمد ،،*
> ...



 
*يآهلآ وغلآآ فيك ...*
*حيآآك ...* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *ههههههههه تعقدتي هع* 
> *جآيه بس أشوفكـ إذا تبي بيبسي هع :) واشووف ردودكـ طلع الكلام ههه* 
> 
> *سي يوو*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه أي والله خووبلتوآ فيني هع هع* 
*سي يوو توو* 
*حيآآآكـ ....* 
*كبريـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مساء الأجواء الساخنة...*
> *هههههه شغلي المكيف <-- تستظررف*
> 
> 
> *اقصد مساء الخير..*
> *مساءك جود كبرياء>>>تقلد*
> *هــــــــآآع يآهلآ مسآآء النوور*  
> *اني بصراحة اليوم..انفراج عنك..*
> *وهـ يآآآقلبي تفكريني بفررج عنكـ بعدين .!*
> ...



 
*يآهلآ وغلآ ...* 
*حيآآكـ ...* 
*سي يووو* 
*كبريــــــآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> هني اوضح لك شلغة بسيطة ماذكرته خيتو لدموع احساس
> انا قلت شلاخة لانك هنا من تخريفك قمتي تخوري في الكلام بدون قصد هههههه بس انا حبيت اسوي نحاسة وقلت شلاخة >> عشان تدقي افكار في وين شلختي ووووو وتوقعتك تصيديني بس الظاهر من الزحمة مو مجمعة شي ابد ههههههههههه
> يلا بطاوعك ولا بحط شي الا بعد اشوي 
> بس بحط تعليق بسيط على المقلب حقك ههه يالشلاخة



 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه محد شلآخ غيييييييييييييرك هآآ*
*والله دوختووني* 
*ههههههه هي مررت خآلي وبنت عمي بنفس الوقت عشآن كذآ خربطت*
*يالشرير* 
*يسلمو ع الطلهـ* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> باإأآإآإأآإأآإأآإأآإأكـــإأآإأآإأآإأآإأتوؤوؤوؤوؤوؤ  وؤ
> *ولكموووووو*
> 
> ايه تعليقي على مقلبك الزاحف 
> او بالاحرى على ملاحزطي الي ماشفتيها
> *ههههههههههه إأإأي*
> اذا كان المقلب الى مرت حالك ويف مرت عمك هيه الي ماقصرت !!
> *هههههههههه يالنحيس وربي* 
> *جننتووني .!*
> ...



 
*يآهلآ والله* 
*سي يوو توو* 
*حيآآكـ ..* 
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> لو انا اشرب بيبسي كان جبت لك كرتون بس ماشربه
> << مسوي رحه صحي مايشرب هذي الخرابيط



 
* طيب جيب ..!*
*شرط أنت تشررب ..!*
*وأنت خليك على العصآير والحليبآت هآآع* 
*حيآك* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> ههههههه
> 
> اني متابعه دائماً من خلف الكواليييس 
> وهـ يآآقلبي هآآع
> من جد معذبينك كبريااااء بس ما اتوقع زي تعذيبكم لـ لوفلي هع هع 
> لآ وآلله طلعووهـ علي بقوه .!
> احم إالا اني خخخ لانه قوطيييي فاضي هههههه << ايه من النعس 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يغرربلك
> بس بحااااول اعصره ، افشخه كم فشخه عشان اطلع الاسئلة ههههه
> ...



 
*هلآ وآلله ..* 
*وإذآ تبين بعد ألون لك التووبيكآت من عنوني هآع* 
*حيآكـ* 
*كبريآء..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> عند الاشارة تكون الساعة اربع الا 7 دقائق تقريباً
> 
> ياكثر الي يحبوك مو راضيين يفارقو الموضوع 
> سي يو ,,,



 

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*قصدك يآكثر اللي يبون يجننوني .!*
*حيآآك* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء...~*

----------


## كبرياء

> ههههههه
> 
> قلت ما برجع بس ما اقدرت ههههه
> هههههههه أدري جلستي مآ تننمل <-- خذ لك هآآع 
> جى على بالي سؤال وش عليي .. جاوبي عليه هع هع
> هههههههههههه من عننوني هع 
> بس اهم شي ان شاء الله اتثلح جهازش احم
> ههههههههه بكره بيرجع لي وه وحشني 
> وهو كالاتي << ردينا عودنا على الثقافه .. امحق خخخ
> ...



 

*يااهلا وغلا* 
*يسلمو على التوااجد الحلوو* 
*حيااك*
*سييوو*
*كبرياء*

----------


## كبرياء

شريرهـ حدك كبريآء سويتيهآ ونزلتيهآ <~~فضحتينآ 
أكييييييييييييييييد هع هع هع 
كيف أحنآ هوبلآن ومخرفين ومخك قوطي<~~بتتنتف
مخك أنتي القووطي طرآآق على وجهك <- شريره هآآع
*أقوول بآآآك حوبي<~~يالله قولي أحلى بآك بسرعه*
*أحلى بآآك لأحلى كبريآآء بالدنيآ هههههه<- نحآسه*

*آلموهيــم..*


اقتباس *ـ فيـ مرة منـ المراتـ أختلفتيـ معـ ضحوكهـ عاالمسنـ ؟! و ليهـ ؟!
إي فيه بس والله مآ أذكر ليش
ههههههه وينهآ يمكن تذكر ندآآء للبطهـ .. 
الموووهم يمكن ظلينآ 3 أيآم متهآوشين بقوه بس
مو ذآكرهـ ليش .!*  



*متى ـآ دي عفر مآدكـــر يعني الندآء مآفآد بس كأني أدكـر شوي إن تهآوشنآ بس على شنــو* 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه تذذذذذكررت*
*أو بمعنى أصح ذكررووني نآآآس* 
*هههههههههههه ذآك اليوم يالنحيسهـ*
*زيرآآنك طآلعه علي وقلتي لي أطس*
*عآد اطس .! كبيرهـ بحقي فزعلت هآآع* 
*مآدري<~~زين إزآ أدري وش كآن غذآنآ أمس هع هع*
*برررجع أزعل على الكلمه <- صآرت تفكر*
*فيهآ قووويه مو هههههههههههههه*

*آلموهييـم أسمعي يآمخرفه إللي طفرتيهم ومآليهم أجآبآت*
 :weird: * مآحد مخررف غيررركم والله*
*خووبلتوآ فيني*
*بعض النآس يقوولوآ شلآخه وانتي تقولي* 
*مخررفه وقوطي ززززززززززعلت <-هآآع*

* بخليش تسويهم وترسليهم ليي ع المسن <~~يعني لآتفكري إنك بتفلتي منهم*
*أقوووووول وين الببسي .!*

*هزآ سؤآل يقول ..لمآزآ النــآري رآحمنك نفسي أعرف<~~شدخلش* 
*على خيييييييييير ..!*
*هو أسألته مو كثير بس كل سؤآل صآعقه والله هع*
*لآتقوميه علي لآ أشآدخ بك ألحين .!*
*المهم مو هزآ سؤآلنآ..*
*السؤآل يقول ..لمآ تردين ع السؤآل خلي مخط صآحي أوك..*
*مخط .! <-- مآ أفهم أفغآآني* 
*عطيني نك من مخك لإنســآن~~>*
*مو حيوآآن* 
*مجروح..*
*وهـ يآقلبي عندي لهـ لزززقه جروح هآآع <-أقول بلآأستظرآآف هههههههه*
*....{ مجروح وماعندي لزقه جروح ..* 
*حد يسلفني .!*
*هههههههه لآزلت مخرفه أحم* 
*طيب خووذي هذآ ..* 
*..} يآجرح من وين أبتدي..*
*وأنت معي من مولدي هع هع* 
*عآشق وولهآن..*
*يطق رآسه بالحيطآن شسوي له ههههههههه*
*عآد مآدووورت أجآوب على هالسؤآل* 
*إلآومخي خرفآن <- لعنبو ذآ الشعر هع هع*
*..{ بدآخلي شوق يصرخ بأعلى صوت*
*متى بشوفكـ تمتلي عيني .!*
*حــزين..*
*وهـ يآقلبي مو لحآلهـ هع هع*
*..} يآدنيآ للحزن فيني مسآحه تمتلي*
*بهآ اطرآآف الصحآري* 
*خخخخخ وش هالنك العبيط ههههههه* 
*تعبآن من الدنيـــآ..*
*يرتآح ويموت بس هههههه استغفر الله*
*..} أموت بقبري الضيق.. وتكسيني بيآض أكفآن*
*ولآ بالدنيآ يرميني زمآن الهم والحرمآن .!*
*أحلى على مخي ههههههه*  
*خآنه حبيبه..*
*آلله يكفينآ الشر...*
*..} مثلكـ حبيبي مآشفت ..* 
*تنتظرني أعشقكـ بعدهآ تخون* 
*فآرق أعز أصحآبه..*
 :weird: 
*أنكسرت من الفرآق وشوف عيني* 
*شووف عيني وأنت تعرف أنكسآري* 
*سؤآل آخر يقول..*
*إفتحي آلفوتو..<~~فتحتيه..؟!!*
*إلمهم سوي صورهـ مكتوب عليهآ معـــذبهـ قلوب خلق الله..*
*بذبحك يالشريرهـ*
*أنزييين*
*على السريع* 



*وحدهـ ثآنيه مكتوب عليهآ .. أإأإممم وش مكتووب<~~أستني بفكر*
*أإأي نشوف إبدآعش في كتآبته الحروف .. سوي صورهـ فيهآ حرفي الجميــل* 
*ههههههههههه أن شآلله* 
 



*سؤآل مطفر يقول*
*حطي ثيم للمآسن وصوريه وإزآ بتتحججي بتقولي في نآس يطلعو إيميلآتهم إمسحي الإيميلآت يعني لآتتحجيي أوووك<~~صآرت شريرهـ*
*زييييييييين زيييييييييين بحط لك* 
*ثيمي الحآلي <- كيفي مآبغيرهـ*

*أضغطي هنيآآ ..* 
*<-- مآصغررت الصفحه ههههههههههههه* 


*بعدين شيلي الثيم مو تخليه لآن مآيصلح هع هع*
*مــــــــــآآنآ*

*أإأي صح خدي بيبسي وردي على هزآ السؤآل*
*تووووووو النآآآآآآآس* 
*وحشتش لو لآ<~~وش دخل هلسؤآل دهـ <~~أمآ فشلتيني وقلتي لآ*
*لآ مآ وحشتيني <- بس تبغى تفشلك لعآنه هآآع*

*أإأم خلآص عفر بقوم أحل وآجبآتي هع*
*هههههههههههههههههههه كسووله وجآيه*
*تحطي فوق رآسي وآجبآت* 
*بــآيز أم جـــود*
*أم عبآسوووه*


*حيوووووووو يالدبه*
*سييوو*
*كبريااء*

----------


## كبرياء

> نومت اصحاب الكهف شكلها
> *مو نآيمه أنآ* يا تجي تكملي الاسلة مابتخلصي منه الا بعد شهر << مسوي روحه يدهه خخخخ
> *هههههههههه عاادي لوول*
> بنتظار رجعتك لاني صاير مؤدب وطاوع ومابحط شي قبل لاتخلصي الاوليين!!



 
ههههههههههههههه لآ خذ رآآحتك أخوووي 
حيآآكـ .. 
سي يوو 
كبريآء..~

----------


## كبرياء

> بكوكة لي رجعة اعلق .... !!
> 
> << كل واحد يعرف ويش عليه و ايش اليه !!



 
 :weird:  مـــــــــــــــآآفهمت عدل .!
شآ في حرب قآمت وأنآ مدري .!!
هع حيآك

----------


## كبرياء

> *مآهزآ الهرآء كـــبريآء وين طرتي وين متغبيه*
> 
> *خآيفه عفر ..؟*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه أي منك*
> *يالله أني بنآم <~~دجآجه*
> *زييييييييين تدري عن روحك* 
> *والسآعه 12 بهجم هني بشوف رديتي أو لآ*
> 
> *بــ r ــــرب*
> *هااااااااااااع توت*



 
وحضررتي بقوم لكتابي <-- تفررغت توها هااع
حيااك 
سيي يوو
كبرياء

----------


## كبرياء

> مو دجاجة الا بطة تنام قبل الاذان بشوي هههه
> المهم تصبحي على خير انا لي باك عما قريب
> بروح المطبخ بسوي العشى >> احسن من بعض من الناس الي مايعرفو يسووشي
> سي يو



اححححححححححححححححم ترى الحش عيني عينك ماينفع !
اعررف انا بس كنت امزح معكم <-- اوماا ههههههههههه
حيااك
سي يو
كبرياء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*صباح الخير..*
*كيفك كبرياء..*
*من زماااااااااااااان ماجيت هنا..>>>* 

*قصدك من زمان ماطفشتي خلق الله*  
*طيب ...*
*سوي نفسك إن الببسي وصل..لأني ماابغى احمل صور .>>>مريحة البنت حدها*  
*زين....* 
*وتخيلي إن داك الببسي في أيدك..*
*الله ..*
*ماأجمل الخيال...*
*ومااروع قطرات الببسي ...* 


*نعود للواقع المر >>>>* 
*لا بالله إلا قالبتها محزنة >>سمي عليها بالرحمن قال واقع مر* 


*بدون مقدمات>>>>أجل كل هذا اللي قبل وش تسميه*  
*نبدأ بسم الله..*
*وترى إذا في أسألة مكررة عذراً...لأني مااطلعت على اسألة كل الأعضاء*  

*1/ كبرياء..هل تهوى استخدام الرسائل الفورية..*
*وهل تشعر بسعادة عند تلقيها رسالة فورية من المقربين ؟؟* 

*2/هل تُحدث كبرياء أختها أميرة المرح على المسن*
*...يعني كل وحده من خلال المسن **تطور التكنولوجيا** >>>هي تسويها*  
*3/ مارأيك في الرسائل التي يكون محتواها..(انشرها وسوف تسمع أخبار تسرك..وإذا لم تنشرها ستموت >>>>>يادافع البلا ياكافي الشر يالله  >>>>يعلوها هالرسايل*  
*4/ هل يُحتمل أن تُعبر كبرياء عن مشاعرها للآخرين*
*(مشاعر مودة لصقيقاتها على قولتها ..وغيرها..)من خلال النك والرسالة الشخصية ..*
*أو أنها تُفضل أن تحتفظ بمشاعرها .. ولاتُعلن بها باي طريقة كانت..* 

*5/ محادثات كبرياء هذه الأيام..*
*هل تتضمن الكثير من الكشته ...*
*.يعني تتكلمي ويا صديقاتك* 
*عن الكشته وإن احنا مغربلينك هنا*  

*6/ في مره كنتي مسوية الظهور دون اتصال وأحد كشفك...* 

*7/ من الشخص اللي في المسن تحسي عناده سهل وبسرعة يغلي دمه؟؟* 

*8/ في مره أحد عجبه التوبيك حقك وقال يبغاه ولا رضيتي ؟؟>>>>وش دخلك* 
*اوكي..*
*خلصنا ..*
*ماادري يمدي ارجع ولا لا* 
*على اي حال..* 
*نشوفكم على خير...>>>>داقتنها سوالف* 
*موفقة ..وإن شاء الله بس ماعذبتك باسألتي ..*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام علكيم 
كيف الهال 
انسالة كلو تمام
الموهيم آني مطلوب في مكنا ما في الشبكة
يعني مابتواجد هني بشكل مزبوط بس بحاول اخلص بسرعة ورجع هني
باياتو 
 سي يو

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يلا نكمل  خلصت ضيافتي هناك !
المهم اول شي نجاوب هني




> *هزآ سؤآل يقول ..لمآزآ النــآري رآحمنك نفسي أعرف<~~شدخلش* 
>  وهزا قواب يتول  اول لان الناري  اصله طيب بس الضروف احيانا تتطلب القسوة  فانيا انا ماعزبت احد زي لوفي ..!! تدرون ليه .؟
> لاني بكل بساطة اول شخص كنت اساله ولا احب ان اكرر اسالتي ولاكن الله يعين العضو الجاي  عشان لاتقول اني متحيز
> ونشاء الله اذا حددتو ليي بالزبط متى تنتهي كشتت كبرياء
> بساعدكم عليها بجد >> نحييييييييييييييييييييس علينك عينك
> وفالفاً << ولا بخلص ههه
> ايه نمبر رقم تلاتة لاني بصراحة  استغربت من كثر الاسلة الي حطيتوهم ليها مدري ليه الكل اجمع عليها بس انتي للاسف ماصار لك نصيب لانك جيتي في وقت غير مناسب
>  *على خيييييييييير ..!*
> *هو أسألته مو كثير بس كل سؤآل صآعقه والله هع*
> ...



 بس على كذا وضحت اجابتي وسبب الرحمة الي نزلت عليي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

*  هذي هديتك خيتو ويها كرتون بيبسي*
*
1- اي اصدار منس تستخدمي و ويش لون المسن ؟* 

*2- وش توبيكك الحآلي>الي ماتغيريه الا كل سنة<*
*مع الصوره ؟؟* 
*

* *3**- كم عضو من المنتدى عندك ايميله*
*وكم واحد ودك تضيفيهم << مو زلام تذكري اسمائهم* 
*
* 
*4- وش أحلى توبيك عندك بالمسن مع الصورهـ*
*
* 
*5- لو ضافك ايميل غريب كيف بكون تصرفك ؟* 
*
* 
*6- توبيك وصورة أكثر واحد تستانسي ونتي تكلميه ؟*

 
*7- لو كنتي زهقانه من النت وماعندك الا المسن*
*ولي شابك مالك خلقه او مو حق سوالف* 
*ويش تسوين ؟*

 
*8- كم واحد محظور عندك & التوبيكات حقهم*
*وصور اذا ممكن ؟*

 
*9- كم واحد متصل حالياً ؟*
*
* 
*10- تحبين تزهقي الناس بشارة التنبيه ؟؟

لو بيوم شبكة احد صاحباتك المقربين وكانت حاطة نيك نيم انها حزينة ومهموة وتبي تفضفض الي في قلبها تتوجيه ليها وتساليها ويش فيها وكذا لو مادقي  خبر ؟؟

نيك نيماتك اي طابع تكون غالباً؟

كم ايميل انسرق من عندك

بقوم اتغدى وعتبري هذي دفعة اول حق اليوم
طبعاً اليوم فيه على الاقل ثلاث دفعات انشاء الله
سلام
سي يوووووووووووواااااااااااات
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد*

*اخبآركـ قمر إن شآء الله بخير :)*


*والله مآاقول غير الله يعين إلا بعدكـ في نآس من الحين نآويين عليهم*  


*لو قلت لكـ جيبي توبيكآت للأعضآء تأليفكـ وتلوينكـ ومعهم صو تنآسبهم*

*آنسـهـ كروزهـ :)*

*النآري*

*آخر شقآوهـ..~*

*دمعة على السطور*

*شوق المحبة* 

*شو عنوآن المسج الخآمس صندووق الوآرد* 

*وش التوبيكـ إلا قبل هذا والصوورهـ تتذكريهم ..!* 

*لوكآن مسمووح الشبكهـ تقبلي إيميلآت أحد يضيفكـ تقبلي إيميلآت شبآب ..!*

*زين عندكـ بلإيميل ولد خآلتكـ ولدعمه اخوكـ غير تأبط توبيكه إذا فيه* 

*ابي الصورهـ والتوبيكـ ..؟*

*مثلاً مرهـ حطيتي لكـ توبيكـ في كبريآء وهيكـ احد قال لكـ انكـ مغرورهـ .؟؟*

*خسرتي أحد عن طريق المسن كآن قريب لكـ وبعد ماتعاملتي معهـ ع المسن حسيتي*

*انكـ مش مرتآحه معهآ .؟*

*وبش لي عوودهـ*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أقول النـآري ..أصلآ الله أني أدري ليش كلهم عليهآ بس مآبعلم خلهآ سر بيني وبين نفسي أحـــم*

*آلمهيـــم كبريآء غنآتي أخبآرش وش مسويه <~~والله شكلهآ في اللي مآتسمى*

*آلمهم .. عجبوني الصور فبشوفي وحدهـ منهم يوما مآ في المسن بتآعي<~~إزآ حل عليي الغرور*
*والأهم ألحين تفضلي السؤآل : )*
*في يوم من الأيآم طقمتي مع أحد بآلنك والصورهـ..؟*
*عندمآ ينسرق توبيك كبريآء..مآذآ يحل بهآ..؟*
*عندمــآ تضع لكِ الضحكة البريئه<~~آآآهـ وحشني اسمي بصيح* 
*آلمهم نكمل ..تضع لك صوت حسون ..تلتبيز.. مآزآ يكون شعوركِ..؟*
*لمآ يكون نفسش في بيبسي هل تضعين صورة للأخ <~~البيبسي يعني هع*
*كأنه الأسئله خفيفه مآفيهم تنزيل صور ولآ شي*
*أخآف أخليش تنزلي صور تقعدي تسبي فيني* 
*بس مآعلى بخذ من حسنآتش إزآ سبيتي فيني* 
*فرفري في الصور إللي عندك أو إللي في النت وجيبي صوهـ سودهـ وفيهآ أجرق سمآوي أبغى حليوهـ مو تجيبي معفنه*
*وبس خلآآص كسرتي بخآطري <~~قولي مآعندك شي تسأليه هع*
*آلمهم ترآ حتى أنتي مآوحشتيني<~~~أنحس منك ترآهآ هع* 
*أقول فكري في كلمة طسي <~~ألحين تدكرت لمآ قلتي هع*
*يآلله بآي*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

عفر باك خيتو
جاي اكمل  الدفعة الاولة وبخد قيلولة وبجي

يلا تفضلي النص الثاني من كرتون البيبسي


 في مرة تعرفتي على بنت بالمسن ووصلت علآقتكم للجوآل وشفتيهآ ؟!لو انك ماتؤمني بهيك حاجات ؟!
 
في مرة فكرتي تسوي ايميل عبيط
للعباطة والتعيلف بس ؟؟نحاسة بس !![I :toung: 
  

 ويشو اكثر حالة تستخدميها وكم ايمي تفتحي في نفس الوقت واحد لو فنينهم ؟


لو انتين مشغول اشوي وتكمي واحدة وكل ماصخيتة اشوي عنها
قامت تسوي لك اشرات تنبيه ومادري ويشو
ازعجتك زعاج ويش تسوي ليها ؟؟
  

 من باب الخيال نفرض ان في وحدة ضافتك وقامت تلف ودر وياك وتس روحها ولد وتعرف عندك حاجات كثيرة وعندها رقمك وكذا وعشان تثبت لك رنت عليك نحاسة عشان
تخافي اكثر
ويش بكون تصرفك في هذا الوقت وكيف بتصرفي وياها ونتين مو متاكده 
هل هيه بنت تعرفك او ولد صحيح زي ماقالت لك !!
 

*لوو انتين قآعده تكلمي وحده
وهي قاعده تمزح
ومزحهاا يرفع الضغط 
وطبعاً هي عزيزه وغاليه عليش 
وماتقدري تحضريهاا
وش بتسوووووي لها ؟؟*

 ماالنيكنيم لأكثرأنسان ممل عندك بعالم بالمسن ؟؟


 من ودك تضيفي عندك بالمسن من الاعضاء  الناصرة ؟

 كم واحد محظور عندك & التوبيكات حقهم
وصور اذا ممكن  والاميل << اذا ابغا عضويتي تتوقف خخخ؟

 لو يوم تجيكـ إضآفهـ .. وبعد تردد طويل قبلتي فيهآ .. وصآحب هالإضآفه قام يتكلم بطريقه لف 
ودورآن ... وخلآص نويتي تحظرين ..!
شوي إلآ قآل إسمكـ ..!! وبعدهآ قآم يتكلم أنو شخص يعرفك زين و يحبك ومدري شنو <-- بتقول قصه شكلهآ ..هع .. 
وش رآح تكون ردة فعلكـ .. خصووصآ أنك تأكدتي أنو مو بنت ..!
وأنو يعرف أسمكـ ..! هزي السوعال انتي كاتبتنه في مكان ماا ههههههههه حبيت انك تجربيه خخخخ :bigsmile: 
 عندكـ شخص بمسنجرك دآيم الدوم تعيس من نك نيمآتهـ .. وكأن هموم الدنيآ خلت البشر كلهآ 
ووقفت عندهـ .. ؟؟ إذآ في أسدحي لنآ نك نيمهـ الحآلي .. ومن هو بالنسبه لكـ انتي ؟! >> من صياغة السؤال افهميها :rolleyes:  :wink: 


 يوم ونتي في حديقة الناصرة يمكن !! >> ماليي شغل في وين
المهم كنتي جالسة وفي بنت جالسة بعدين عندك بس تشوفيها
وهي تحوس في الجوال وجاك بلوكوف
<نوع من الفضول انك بشوي ويش راسلة البنت
لغيتيه عودت رسلته
وقبلتي طلعت ملاحظة فيها ايميل >> ويش بسوي فيها 
تضيفيه لو لا ؟؟
<< نفرض ضفتيه ... وكلمتيها ومادري ايش وصارت صاحبتك
بعد شهر مادري شهرين مادري 3 المهم بعد فترى
قالت لك بقول لك شي بس لاتزعلي وقلتي ليها قولي
وقالت لك اني مو بنت اني ولد @!@ :weird:  :wacko:  :weird:  ويش بسوي
ويمين يسار على بالك انها تمزح واثبتت لك انها ولد بطريقة ما>> مكالمة جوال او أي حاجة
وطلع طول هذي الفرة انتي تكلمي ولد مو بنت !!؟؟
طيب وين راحت البنت الي كانت يالسة جدامش ونتي تشربي الكابسبيسي حقك !؟؟ :toung: 
<< وتحظح بعدين ان مو البنت الي ترسل لك البلوكوف ولد بس انت ماشفتيه ههه
المهم ويش بكون موقفك وكيف بتصرفي وي هذا الولد الي صار صاحبتك لفترى طويلة من الزمن!! :weird:  :weird: 


  اتوقع على كذا خلصت
وذا تبغي زيادة عادي ^_^
يلا سي ياااااااااا
تمسون على خير

----------


## كبرياء

> *صباح الخير..*
> *مسآآآآئكـ خيرآآت ...* 
> 
> *كيفك كبرياء..*
> *الحمدلله تمآآآموو ...* 
> *من زماااااااااااااان ماجيت هنا..>>>*
> *هع دووبه*  
> 
> *قصدك من زمان ماطفشتي خلق الله* 
> ...



 
*يآهلآ وغلآ ....~*
*حيآآكـ ..* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريـــــــــــآآء...~*

----------


## كبرياء

> السلام علكيم 
> *وعليكم السلآم*
> 
> كيف الهال 
> *هنوووووود .! الحمدلله*
> انسالة كلو تمام
> *نحمدوووووووو هع*
> الموهيم آني مطلوب في مكنا ما في الشبكة
> *هههههههههه هع*
> ...



 

سي يوو توو 
حيآكـ
كبريآء ..~

----------


## كبرياء

يلا نكمل خلصت ضيافتي هناك !
المهم اول شي نجاوب هني
*ههههههههههه طيب جآووب .!*

اقتباس *هزآ سؤآل يقول ..لمآزآ النــآري رآحمنك نفسي أعرف<~~شدخلش* 
وهزا قواب يتول اول لان الناري اصله طيب بس الضروف احيانا تتطلب القسوة فانيا انا ماعزبت احد زي لوفي ..!! تدرون ليه .؟
لاني بكل بساطة اول شخص كنت اساله ولا احب ان اكرر اسالتي ولاكن الله يعين العضو الجاي عشان لاتقول اني متحيز
ونشاء الله اذا حددتو ليي بالزبط متى تنتهي كشتت كبرياء
بساعدكم عليها بجد >> نحييييييييييييييييييييس علينك عينك  :weird:  :weird: 
*إي والله خذ لك .!*
وفالفاً << ولا بخلص ههه
ايه نمبر رقم تلاتة لاني بصراحة استغربت من كثر الاسلة الي حطيتوهم ليها مدري ليه الكل اجمع عليها بس انتي للاسف ماصار لك نصيب لانك جيتي في وقت غير مناسب :nosweat:  :bleh: 
*والله كلكم علي .!*

*على خيييييييييير ..!*
*هو أسألته مو كثير بس كل سؤآل صآعقه والله هع*
*لآتقوميه علي لآ أشآدخ بك ألحين .!*
ي الله يسامحك انا اسالتي صعبة وكانها صاقة ؟؟
ماعليه ابشري خيتو >> قام يزعط وهدد هههه :atkal: 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*سوي إللي يريحك very easy* 



بس على كذا وضحت اجابتي وسبب الرحمة الي نزلت عليي 
*هع الله يعين .!*
*حيووو* 
*كبريآء.~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *هذي هديتك خيتو ويها كرتون بيبسي*
> *يسـلمووووو كذآ صووح* 
> 
> 
> *1- اي اصدار منس تستخدمي و ويش لون المسن ؟* 
> *الثآمن ,بلس , أسـوود* 
> *2- وش توبيكك الحآلي>الي ماتغيريه الا كل سنة<*
> *مع الصوره ؟؟* 
> *أغيره أنـآ* 
> ...



 
يآهلآ وآلله 
سي يوو توو 
حيآكـ ... 
كبريآآء ..~.

----------


## المستحييل

استعدو للمشكلات من جديد ..
جيت وطبعا بدون اسئله مسنجريه لان الاعضاء كلهم تقريبا صارو نفس الاسئله .. 

ممكن ادا سمحتي تردي عليهم ياحلوه..

اول سؤال يقول ..
س / اجيبي عما يلي ..
*وشو ودك يتغير بالمنتدى ..؟
*وشو ودك يتغير فيني ..؟
*وشو دودك يتغير فيك ...؟

ثاني سؤال يقول  ..
س / في موقف عجزت فيه عن مساعده اللي قدامك .. وشو هو او من الشخص ..؟

ثالث سؤال يقول  ..
س/ هل جرحتي احد أي احد سواء ينعي لك او لا  وشو كان شعورك وانتي تجرحيه ..

رابع سؤال يقول ..
لو احد جاء قالك انك تضيعي وقتك في المنتدى وشو بيكون ردك له ..؟

خامس سؤال يقول ..
س/ ليش تكرهين مادة الكمياء .؟..

سادس سؤال يقول ..
س/ يوم نايمه والدنيا في النوم فله  لما صحيتي  اكتشفتي ان كل حياتك كانت حلو اصلا.. ماهو شعورك ..؟

سابع سؤال يقول .
س/ماهي  الحكمه اللي  بقوه فيك تاثرت .؟.

ثامن سؤال يقول ..
س/ بيتكم فيه كم ساعه .؟؟.احب الساعات على فكره 

تاسع سؤال يقول ..
س/ ابي اعرف ماهي اجمل لحظه عشيتها ..؟  انا في بالي لحظه بس ابي اشوف وشو في بالك نفس اللحظه اللي في بالي لو لا ..؟

عاشر سؤال يقول ..
س/ اذكري موقف لليوم ضميرك ينابك عليه .. ؟

الحادي عسر السؤال يقول ..
س/ لو ان حياتك قصه وشو تبين يكون عنونها ؟.. ادا بتقولي كبرياء ابي غير هالاسم حبيبتي ..

الثاني عشر السؤال يقول ..
س/ ابي تعريف كامل وشامل ووافي للغموض ممكن .؟.


الثالث عشر السؤال يقول ..
س/ وشو هو الشي اللي تحسين نفسك للحين ماتعرفينه فيني .؟.

الرابع عشر السؤال يقول ..
س/ وين تكمن نقطه ضعفك .؟

الخامس عشر السؤال يقول ..
س/ابي تسدحي لي احلى بيت شعر تحبيه وا يلمس شعورك بقوه ..ممكن؟

السادس عشر السؤال يقول ..
س/ماهوالموقف اللي  اخدتي قرارك فيه والحين ندمانه عليه فيه او لا ..؟

السابع عشر السؤال يقول .. 
س/ في مره  ضحتي بشي عشان شخص تحبيه ..؟

وبس يابعد شبدي ..
مستحيلك هنا كانت ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد*

*آخبآركـ قمر ^_^ إن شاء الله بخير ،،*

*بمآ إن الذآكرهـ × عندي* 

*فـ شووفي الإستدعآء تاريخ كم وشووفي يصير متى آخر يووم ..!*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مسآء الورد*
> *مسآآئك جووود*  
> *اخبآركـ قمر إن شآء الله بخير :)*
> *الحمدلله مفحطهـ ....* 
> 
> *والله مآاقول غير الله يعين إلا بعدكـ في نآس من الحين نآويين عليهم* 
> *خخخخخخخخ إي والله*  
> 
> *لو قلت لكـ جيبي توبيكآت للأعضآء تأليفكـ وتلوينكـ ومعهم صو تنآسبهم* 
> ...



 

يااهلا والله
حيااك 
سي يوو

----------


## كبرياء

> *أقول النـآري ..أصلآ الله أني أدري ليش كلهم عليهآ*
> *لييييييييييش؟!*
> 
> * بس مآبعلم خلهآ سر بيني وبين نفسي أحـــم*
> *لآوالله .!*
> 
> *آلمهيـــم كبريآء غنآتي أخبآرش وش مسويه*
> *الحمدلله تمآآآآآموو* 
> 
> ...



 
يآهلآ وغلآ بالبطهـ ... 
سي يوو 
كبريآآْء ..~

----------


## كبرياء

> عفر باك خيتو 
> ولكمووووووووووووووووووو 
> 
> جاي اكمل الدفعة الاولة وبخد قيلولة وبجي
> هههههههههههههههههههه طيب 
> يلا تفضلي النص الثاني من كرتون البيبسي
> مو أنت عطيتني ويآه كله .! 
> 
> في مرة تعرفتي على بنت بالمسن ووصلت علآقتكم للجوآل وشفتيهآ ؟!لو انك ماتؤمني بهيك حاجات ؟!
> ...



 
يآهلآ والله 
سي يوو توو 
كبريآء..~

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> عندكـ شخص بمسنجرك دآيم الدوم تعيس من نك نيمآتهـ .. وكأن هموم الدنيآ خلت البشر كلهآ 
> ووقفت عندهـ .. ؟؟ إذآ في أسدحي لنآ نك نيمهـ الحآلي .. ومن هو بالنسبه لكـ انتي ؟! >> من صياغة السؤال افهميها




لييه هذا السوعال طنشتيه ؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

> استعدو للمشكلات من جديد ..
> *وهـ يآآقلبي فديتكـ ...* 
> 
> جيت وطبعا بدون اسئله مسنجريه لان الاعضاء كلهم تقريبا صارو نفس الاسئله .. 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب* 
> ممكن ادا سمحتي تردي عليهم ياحلوه..
> *من عنوني*  
> اول سؤال يقول ..
> س / اجيبي عما يلي ..
> ...



 

يسـلموو حووبي على التوآجد الحلوو ... 
كبريآئك ..

----------


## كبرياء

عندكـ شخص بمسنجرك دآيم الدوم تعيس من نك نيمآتهـ .. وكأن هموم الدنيآ خلت البشر كلهآ 
ووقفت عندهـ .. ؟؟ إذآ في أسدحي لنآ نك نيمهـ الحآلي .. ومن هو بالنسبه لكـ انتي ؟! >> من صياغة السؤال افهميها :rolleyes:  :wink: 
*أإأإأمممممممممممممممم رغم أني مآكشفت على قلوبهم شخص شخص ...* 
*ومحد خآلي من الهموم ...* 
*إلآ أني مآ أشووف بإيميلي شخص بمثل هالموآصفآت ..!*

لييه هذا السوعال طنشتيه ؟؟
*مآطنشته هع ..* 
*بس مآشفته :$*
*يسلمو على التوآجد الحلوو ...* 
*الكشته خلصت هههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*دووروآ غيري تخووبلوو فيه* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاااامـ ،،*
*مســـــــــــــــــــــــاء الخيراتـ و الليراتـ ،،*
*و يليـ و حشتنييييييييييييييييييي هاالصفحهـ قد السما ،،*
*شخببببببببببباركـ يا حلوة معـ الكشوتهـ ؟!* 
*أنا أشهد أنكـ مستانسهـ أخر ونااااسهـ  ،،*
*الموهيييييمـ خيتيـ ،،*
*البيسبسيـ أكيد وصلـ قبليـ ،،*
*كفاية الناريـ عطاشـ كرتوووونـ عنيـ و عنهـ ،،*
*خلينا نرجعـ لـ الأسئلهـ ،،*
*ـ و سؤاليـ يقولـ يا طويلة العمر ،،*
*متى أخر مرة فتحتيـ محادثهـ جماعيهـ ؟! و معـ منو كانتـ ؟!*
*ـ و إليـ بعدهـ يقولـ ،،*
* إيميلاتكـ تحتويـ على أرقامـ و إلا ؟!*
*ـ و كمـ مرة جاتكـ إضافهـ و أنتهتـ بـ الحضر ؟! ( أبيـ عدد لا تقوليـ ما أذكر ،، قربيـ العدد مو مشكلهـ )*
*ـ ممكنـ تقولينـ ليـ ثلاثهـ منـ الإيميلاتـ المحضورة ،، ترمز إلى شنو ،،*
*يعنيـ أسمـ أو خرابيط أو لقبـ أو ..... ،،*
*ـ طيبـ قوليـ ليـ منـ أولـ شخصـ أضفتيهـ ؟! ( و بعد لا تقوليـ ما أذكر )*
*ـ و منو أخر شخصـ تمتـ إضافتهـ ؟!* 
*ـ و منـ هو أكثر شخصـ تنبسطيـ أنهـ متواجد فيـ المسنـ غير المستحيلـ و ضحوكهـ ؟!*
*ـ طيـ قوليـ ليـ ،،*
*فيـ مرة شفتيـ شخصـ داخلـ و طواليـ سويتيـ حالتكـ أوووفـ لاينـ هروباً منـ خفة دمهـ ( العكسـ صحيحـ ) ؟!*
*ـ كمـ مررة قلتيـ لـ الناساتـ بربـ و سفطيهمـ على جنبـ طووولـ اليومـ ؟!*
*ـ كمـ مرة طنشتيـ الجوالـ لأنكـ مشغولهـ بـ المسنـ ؟!*
*ـ طيبـ بـ جوالكـ مركبهـ مسنـ ؟!*
*ـ كمـ مرة فتحتيهـ و أنتيـ داخلـ محاضرة ؟!*
*ـ و سويتيها دخلتيـ عالمنتدى منـ الجوالـ و أنتيـ داخلـ المحاضرة ؟!*
*ـ قوليـ ليـ ،،*
*كمـ بنتـ منـ بناتـ الجامعهـ عندكـ إيميلها ؟!*
*ـ و أعطينيـ توبيكـ أكثر وحدة بينهمـ تكلميها ؟!*
*ـ طيبـ بـ عطيكـ توبيكـ لونيهـ و عطينيـ لهـ صورة تناسبـ ،،*
*الأولـ ،،*
*أدخلني حبكِ يا سيدتي مدن الأحزان 
وأنا من قبلكِ لم أدخل مدن الأحزان* 
*الثانيـ ،،*
*ماتت بمحراب عينيك ابتهالاتي 
واستسلمت لرياح اليأس راياتي* 
*الثالثـ ،،*
*فراشه جئت القي كحل اجنحتي 
لديك فأحترقت ظلما جناحاتي 
**
**الرااابعـ ،،*
*تقول أراك مبتسماً تغني 
وكم يحتاج مثلك للبكاء
وما تدري بأن بكاي صعب
وأكبر من دموعي كبريائي*
*الخامسـ ،،*
*إني خيرتك فاختاري
ما بين الموت على صدري
أو فوق دفاتر أشعاري*
*السادسـ ،،*
*أحبيني ،،*
*أحبيني بلا عقد وضيعي في خطوط يدي ،،*
*السابعـ و خلاصـ ،،*
*جفت على بابك الموصود ازمنتي 
وما اثمرت شيئا عباداتي ( ندائاتي)* 
*ـ أدريـ بالغتـ ،،*
*لكنـ تحمليـ باقيـ شوية وقتـ و تستريحيـ ،،*
*على فكرة عليشـ بعد منـ قبلـ حاجاتـ لا تنسيهمـ  ،،*
*و أتوقعـ أنـ ليـ عودة ،،*
*بعد شويااااتـ ،،*
*ســــــــــــــــــــلامـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*لا تقوليـ أنتهتـ المدة ،،*
*مو شغليـ أتعبتـ و أنيـ أكتبـ ،،*
*و كانيـ قاعدة هنيـ ،،*
*أنتظر إجاباتكـ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

> *ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاااامـ ،،*
> *وعليكم السلآمـ يآهلآ يالدبه <-- تقول* 
> *في بآلهآ شكلكم مددتوآ هالكشته لين*
> *تطلع قروني .!*
> *مســـــــــــــــــــــــاء الخيراتـ و الليراتـ ،،*
> *ههههههههههههههه مـــــــسآئكـ جوود* 
> *و يليـ و حشتنييييييييييييييييييي هاالصفحهـ قد السما ،،*
> *وأنآ مآ اجلس الا فيهآ هالأيآآم هآآآآآع* 
> *شخببببببببببباركـ يا حلوة معـ الكشوتهـ ؟!*
> ...



 
ألحين بلون لكـ التووبيكآت .. 
وجآري البحث عن الصور 
سي يوو 
كبريآء ..~

----------


## كبرياء

*هع بعد ووقت طويل وصلو التووبيكآت* 
*المعذرره للتأخير مشكله بالنت المووقر :>*

*[c=1][c=46]..{[/c] أدخلني حبكِ يا[a=1][c=46]||[/c][/a] [c=46]سيدتي[/c][a=1][c=46]||[/c][/a] مدن الأحزان [c=46]..’’ [/c][/c]*

*[c=46][c=1]و[/c]أنا [a=1][c=46]][[/c][/a] من قبلكِ لم أدخل مدن [c=1]الأحزان [/c][c=1]} ...[/c][/c]*



*[c=1][c=10]..[ [/c]ماتت بمحراب [a=10][c=0]عينيك[/c][/a] ابتهالاتي [c=10]..~[/c][/c]*

*[c=10]واستسلمت[c=1]..~[/c] لرياح [a=1][c=0]اليأس[/c][/a] راياتي [c=1]]...[/c][/c]*



* [c=63]×[/c] [c=14]فراشه[/c] [c=63]×[/c] [c=#A400A4]جئت القي كحل [c=58]اجنحتي[/c]  [/c]*

*[c=58]لديك [c=58]فأحترقت[/c] ظلما [c=29]×[/c] [c=63]جناحاتي[/c] [c=29]×[/c][/c]*





*[c=14][a=63][c=0]تقول [/c][/a]أراك مبتسماً [c=63]تغني[/c] وكم يحتاج مثلك [c=63]للبكاء[/c]..![/c]*

*[c=63]وما تدري بأن [a=63][c=0]بكاي[/c][/a=14] صعب وأكبر من [a=14][c=0]دموعي[/c][/a] كبريائي [c=14]...~[/c][/c]*



*[c=1][c=46]...{[/c] إني خيرتك [a=46][c=0]فاختاري[/c][/a=1][/c]*

*[c=46]ما بين [s][c=1]الموت [/c][/s]على صدري [a=46][c=0]|| [/c][/a][c=1]أو[/c] [a=46][c=0]|| [/c][/a]فوق دفاتر أشعاري [c=46]...}[/c][/c]*

*[c=63]أحــــــــــــــــــــبيني[a=63][c=0] ،،[/c][/a][/c]*

*[c=29][c=63]بـلآ[/c] عـقد [c=63]وضيــعي[/c] في خطووط يدي[c=63] ...![/c][/c]*




*[c=14][c=10]جفت [/c]على [c=6]][بابك][[/c=20] الموصود ازمنتي [c=10]..}[/c][/c]*

*[c=10][c=63]وما[/c] اثمرت شيئا [c=14]عباداتي[/c] [c=63]( ندائاتي)[/c=29] [/c]*


*الصـوور بالرد اللي بعدوو :>*
*سي يووو* 
*كبريآآء ..~*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــرآآآآحبـ كبرياااؤؤؤهـ ،،*
*أنيـ قلتـ الظاهر بـ تسفطينيـ على جنبـ ،،*
*منـ كثرة طلباتيـ ،،*




> *هع بعد ووقت طويل وصلو التووبيكآت* 
> 
> *المعذرره للتأخير مشكله بالنت المووقر :>*
> 
> *[c=1][c=46]..{[/c] أدخلني حبكِ يا[a=1][c=46]||[/c][/a] [c=46]سيدتي[/c][a=1][c=46]||[/c][/a] مدن الأحزان [c=46]..’’ [/c][/c]*
> 
> *[c=46][c=1]و[/c]أنا [a=1][c=46]][[/c][/a] من قبلكِ لم أدخل مدن [c=1]الأحزان [/c][c=1]} ...[/c][/c]*
> 
> 
> ...






*يعطيكـ العاااافيهـ خيتيـ ،،*
*ما قصرتيـ ،،*
*على فكرة أتمنى ما أحد يلطشـ النكاتـ ،،*
*لأنيـ طالبتنهمـ خصوصيـ منـ كبرياء ليـ ،،*
* أترقبـ الصور ،،*
*خااالصـ التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

أتمنى يعجبووكـ ...
سي يوو 
كبريآآء

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــــــرآآآآحبـ ،،*
*التوبيكاتـ & الصور ،،*
*طالعنينـ جنـــآآآآآآآنـ ،،*
*سلمتـ يمينكـ غلاااااتيـ ،،*




> أتمنى يعجبووكـ ...
> سي يوو 
> 
> كبريآآء







*أكيييييييييييد بـ يعجبونيـ ،،*
*مادامهمـ طالعينـ منـ تحتـ دياتكـ ،،*
*تسلميـ ليـ ياالـ غلااا ،،*
*مشكروة و ما قصرتيـ ،،*
*رحمـ اللهـ والديكـ ،،*
*لااااا خلاااا و لاااا عدمـ ،،*
*خاالصـ التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*و بعد أبيـ سكريبتـ حلووو ،،
و أستخدامهـ ممتعـ ،،
تحطينـ ليـ رابط هنيـ ،، <-- مشآركهـ للدمووع <-- هآآع مآعرفت* 
*أقتبس مع وجهه هالنت هههههههههههههههه* 

*من** هنـآآ*

*في نوعين من السكرربت ..* 
*الأول لتدررج الخط بالمسن ..* 
*والثآني لزخرفة الكتآبه بالمسن ...* 
*طررريقه تثبيتهم مرره سهله بس فكي الضغط* 
*وأضغطي دبل كلك ورآح يركب معك ..* 
*في بعد* *هنـآآآ ..*

*سكربت بحركهـ أخرى ..* 
*التفآآصيل ورآبط تحميله دآخل الرآآبط :>*
*وطبعآ جآري بأقررب وقت أن شآلله رآح* 
*أسوي تووبيكآت أن شآلله تنآسب شخصيتك معهم صور ..* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآآء ..~*

*تــفضلي ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

> *مــــــــــــرآآآآحبـ ،،*
> *يآهلآ وغلآ ...* 
> *التوبيكاتـ & الصور ،،*
> *طالعنينـ جنـــآآآآآآآنـ ،،*
> *عـوآآفي*
> *سلمتـ يمينكـ غلاااااتيـ ،،*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

 :embarrest:  الحمدلله عجبووكـ .. 
حيآكـ .. 
سي يوو .. 
كبريآء ..~

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــــرآآآآحبـ غلاااااتيـ ،،،*




> *و بعد أبيـ سكريبتـ حلووو ،،*
> 
> *و أستخدامهـ ممتعـ ،،*
> *تحطينـ ليـ رابط هنيـ ،، <-- مشآركهـ للدمووع <-- هآآع مآعرفت* 
> *أقتبس مع وجهه هالنت هههههههههههههههه* 
> 
> *من** هنـآآ*
> 
> *في نوعين من السكرربت ..* 
> ...





*يسلمـ ليـ طيبكـ ،، ياالـ غاليهـ ،،*
*أدريـ تعبتكـ ،،*
*ما ادريـ ويشـ فييـ صاير نحيييييسهـ ،،*
*عموماً ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عاااافيهـ ،،*
*لاااا خلاااا و لاااا عدمـ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## كبرياء

*يآهلآ وغلآ ..* 
*عـوآآآفي ..* 
*ولو كبريآآؤووهـ حآآضرهـ ...* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

يـــــــــــآآهــووو ...~ 
أنــــــــآآ أرررشح دمعهـ على السطور <--- مستعجله البنت ههههههههههههههااي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سلام* 

*دمعه على السطور صوت ،،*

*بآقي أسمين الرجآء الأختيآر وشكراً*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*ســــــــــــــــلااااامـ ،،*
*و أنـــــــــــا كانـ وديـ أصوتـ معكـ خيوووهـ ،،*
*بسـ بصراحهـ ،،*
*نفسيـ تكونـ الكشتهـ الجايهـ معـ ،،*
*أنسهـ كرزهـ ،،*
*إذا تبونـ تصويتيـ صوتو للثنتينـ عشر مراتـ ،،*
*ياللهـ سيـ يووو ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

عادي نجيب شخص جبناه من قبل؟؟
اذا لا ارشح شبل الطفوف

----------


## كبرياء

> عادي نجيب شخص جبناه من قبل؟؟
> 
> 
> اذا لا ارشح شبل الطفوف



 
* من هذآ اللي تبي تجيبه مره ثآنيه .!*
*<-- تصروعت .!*
*خلك على شبل الطفوف أحسن* 
*<- حتى لو مآكنت تقصدني بس كآفي كسره الظهر مره وحده هآآآآآع*
*إلآ إذآ تبي نجيبك أنت مره ثآنيه مآعندنآ مآنع <- مآ أذكر أني سألتك وكسرت أصآبعك* 
*سي ييوو* 
*كبريآآء*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

سلاااااااااام
احم احم هع هع 
واني اصوووت لــــــ 
دمعه على السطووور ^_^
تحياااااااتووو

----------


## كبرياء

أيوآآ عـآآآشوآآ ... 
صووتين لدمعهـ على السطوور .. 
اللي بيصوت ليهآ بقيمهـ <-- هآآع نحيسهـ 
طبعآ أنآ أمززح .. 
بس صوتوآ ليهآ ... 
سي يوو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب* 

*هـــــــآ اشووف نآسات نآويين عليي هع ^_^ ،،*

*بش إحسآسي يقووول ليي انه هالمرهـ مع دمعة على السطور* 

*هع :)*

*عموماً اليووم رآح اعلن النتآئج وقت إلا ابي هع ،،*

*وبشٌ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Taka

*هؤع هؤع*
*آنآ صوت لـ* 
*{ دمعه على السطور }*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الخير*

*ضيفتنآ وإللي بتنورنآ هنآ دمعة على السطور ،،*

*أتمنى تنبسطي معنآ وأي شي عصير او اي شي كروزهـ جآهزهـ هع :)*

*لي عوودهـ بالأسئلهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الخير*

*كيفكـ شو آخبآركـ :)*

*نبدأ بالأسئلهـ التقليديهـ ،،*

*كم إيميل عندكـ ؟؟*

*عندكـ أشخآص محضورين إذا عندكـ كم وآحد ؟؟*

*عندكـ إيميل احد من المنتدى ؟؟ وإذا مآعندكـ وودكـ تضيفي ودكـ تضيفي من ؟؟*

*وش إيميلكـ وصورتكـِ الحآليهـ ..؟*

*وش احلى توبيكـ حطيتيه ومآزلتِ بين كل فترهـ ودكـ تحطيه او انك تحطيه ؟؟*

*وش أحلى سكربت استخدمتيه ؟؟*

*إذا مركبهـ لكـ ثيم وش اسمهـ ؟*

*وش أول توبيكـ متصل عندكـ والصورهـ ؟؟*

*وابي توبيكـ من تأليفكـ وتلوينكـ ومعهـ صورهـ تنآسبهـ ؟؟*

*وصح جآري استدعآءكـ هع توني اتذكر :)*

*وبشٌ*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> * من هذآ اللي تبي تجيبه مره ثآنيه .!*
> * قد تكون شخصة وليسى شخص*
> 
> *<-- تصروعت .!*
> * لاتخافي تراك بتساعديني*
> *خلك على شبل الطفوف أحسن* 
> * اي والله يبغا لينا نستضيفه قبل الاختبارات*
> *<- حتى لو مآكنت تقصدني بس كآفي كسره الظهر مره وحده هآآآآآع*
> * في ناس ما اخذت حقهم الى الحين*
> ...



 *  عليكم السلام*
*يلا سلام*
*انتم اختارو ونا جاي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*علي ياعلي*
*سمت عليي الزهرا أم الحسن >>>>سلمي أول عاد..*
*سلامٌ عليكم ..*
*كيفكم؟؟*

*أشوف ناويين عليي..*
*بس المشكلة أني في هاليومين مابقدر اتواصل معاكم..*
*خصوصاً بكرة إن شاء الله ..*
*ماراح اقدر ادخل..*
*يمكن بعده في الليل اقدر اسهر عليهم..*


*>>>تسوي عماليها وتهرب* 

*يمكن بعد بكرة وماشي في الليل اقدر اسهر عليهم..*

*ماعلي غناتي شوفو انتو وش رايكم..*
*وإذا عاجبنكم أني احل الوجبات كل ماقدرت ادخل...*


*بس يمكن يتعطل الموضوع..واني السبب>>>رقعي*

*جاري حل اسألة كروووووووزة ..*

*وشوفو انتو ورايكم...>>>الله يستر* 


*موفقين يارب..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *مسآء الخير*
> *مساء الخيرات ياهلا..* 
> *كيفكـ شو آخبآركـ :)*
> *للحين الحمد لله بخير دامكم بخير..*
> *بس بعدين الله يستر* 
> *نبدأ بالأسئلهـ التقليديهـ ،،*
> *بسم الله..* 
> *كم إيميل عندكـ ؟؟*
> *ايميل واحد فقط*  
> ...



*إذا تحسو إن الموضوع بيتوقف* 
*اختاروا شخص ثاني..*
*>>تبغى تنفذ بجلدها..* 

*موفقة يارب..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عدنا..* 
*نسيت السؤال الأخير..* 
*توبيك من تأليفي..*  
*[c=#969696] ×[c=#DE702E]#[/c] [/c][c=#DE702E][c=#DE702E][c=#AB511B][a=15]أطفأتـ دموعيـ[/a][/c][/c] [/c][c=#969696] [c=#DE702E]#[/c]× [/c]* 



*[c=#DE702E][c=#DE702E]×[/c][c=15]#[/c] [/c][c=#DE702E][c=15][a=#DE702E]كلـ الشموعـ [/a][/c][/c] [c=#DE702E][c=15]#[/c][c=#DE702E]×[/c][/c]* 

 
*الصورة*
*يمكن ماتناسب مرة ومو مخصصة للمسن..*
*بس جميلة ..* 
*وبس..* 
*موفقة ..*

----------


## كبرياء

* مرآآآحب ...~*
*مسآآآآآآآآآآآئكـ جووووود* 
*يآهلآ ومرحبآ فيكـ دمعهـ ...* 
*أفآآ بس من حطك هنـآ وبلشك ..<-- أحممممم* 
*شخبـآآركـ ..؟؟!*
*عـسآآكـ مبسووطهـ بس ...~*
*لآمفر من القدر ...* 
*اليومين إللي بتغيبيهم محسوبين عليك* 
*وأنآ علي بسدح أسألتي وبسدح وبسدح فيهم ,,,*
*المووهم تجآوبي حتى لو نجلس معك شهر* 
*بسم آلله ...* 
*صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..~*

*- من هي تلك دمعهـ على السطور في عآلمـ المسنجر ؟!*
*- مآلذي يربط بين المسنجر .. ودمعهـ على السطور ؟!*
*- هل يعلم المضآفين عندك بالمسن أنك أنت مشرفتنآ المتألقه بالشبكه ؟!*
*- أفصحي لي ..~ منهم من تحتآج دمعهـ لتوآجدهم دومآ بالمسن ؟!!*
*- أقول خلينآ من هالفصحى أحس روحي بكتب خطآب  وقولي لي* 
*متى آآخر مره غيرتي النك تبعك ؟! والنك وش يعني لك ؟؟ والصوره وش تعني لك ؟؟* 
*- من جـرح دمعهـ على السطور في إيطآر المسنجر ؟! ولمآذآ ؟؟ وكيف تتصرفين لمآ أحد يجرحك ؟!*
*- شوق المحبه ..~ همس الصمت ..~ يقربون لك ؟! إذآ لآ شفتيهم أو صآحبآت نت فقط ؟!*
*- أخبريني ... إيميلك هل يرتبط بشيء ولو بسيط منه بـدمعهـ على السطور ؟! أسمآ رمز ؟!*
*هل له دخل بشبكه النآصره ؟!*
*- أيهمآ أهم بالنسبه لك ... الشبكه .. أم المسنجر ...!*
*- أفتحي بآب التخيلآت وقولي لي ..~*
*تخيلي مره تجيك إضآآفه مسنجر ..فضولكـ جعلك تقبلين .. وخصوصآ أن النك الحالي لصآحب الأضآفه* 
*أوحى لك أن مو شخص غريب عليك ...* 
*المووهمـ .. كلمتي صآحبة الاضآفه .. بنت .. ~*
*قآلت لكـ أنـآآ مـآ أعرفك ..~ ولكني بمكآن مقطوع وبمشكلهـ كبيرهـ ..! مخطوفه بمكآن كذآ* 
*أسمي كذآ وعمري كذآ ومن كذآ ..... وطآلبتك طلب تبلغين الشرطهـ .؟! أو تتصرفين أي تصرف*
*لأن حيآتي متعلقه بهآلأضآفهـ ... <-- لعنبو ذآ الخيآل  مآآهي ردة فعلك ؟! خصوصآ بهآالزمن* 
*الكلآم اللي قآلته معقول .. وبنفس الوقت في نآس مرضى ويحبوآ يلعبوآ على مشآعر النآس ؟!*
*- كمـ عدد المضآفين عندك من الأهل ؟! وهل يتوآجد بينهم عم ؟ أخ ؟ خآل ؟ زي كذآ يعني ...* 
*وكيف هي علآقتك فيهم ؟؟!*
*- من يبدأ بالحديث أولآ ... أنتي ... أم الطررف الآخر ؟؟!*
*- لو تجيك بيوم إضآفه مسن ... والأيميل أسمه كبريآآء ,, تضيفي ؟!*
*لنفرض أنك ضفتي .. سألتي من معي ...~ قآلت أنآ كبريآء ..~* 
*مآهي ردة فعلكـ ؟..*
*طيب أفررضي بعد مآ تفآعلتي ونسيتي تسألين كيف قدرت أحصل على إيميلك .... تكتشفي بالصدفه*
*أو بين مآ أنتو تتكلمون أنوو تشآآبه أسمآء؟!*
*وهي مشتهآ عليك ؟؟! ردة فعلك .!!*
*- هــــــــــــــــــــــــــل بكت دمعهـ على السطور أمآم متصفح النت .!! مآالسبب ؟!*
*- هل تعبر دمعهـ على السطور عن ولآءهآ للوطن بالتووبيكآت السعوديه أو لآ ؟!* 
*- من كآن السآبق بالتوآجد مع دمعهـ ... النـــــــآآصره أم صفحه المسنجر ؟!*
*- المتـوآآجدين معكـ بالمسن ... هل إنتي أصغرهم أم أكبرهم أو الوسط ؟؟* 
*- تفضل دمعه على السطور بالحديث مع الأصغر منهآ أو الأكبر ..؟؟ أم بنفس العمر ...؟؟* 
*ومآهو أسلوبك في الحديث معهم .؟*
*- مربوووشهـ أنتي بالمسن ؟؟! مع من ؟؟؟ وإلى أي حد ؟!*
*- مووقف جعلكـ تضحكين بقووهـ ... ممكن تذكريه ؟!*

*حـآآليـآآ سأتووقف ...~* 
*لي بـــــــآآكآت ..* 
*ولآ ثقلت عليك أدري <-- يآزينه وثوقي ههههههه* 
*سي يوووو* 
*كبريآآء ...~*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ههههههههههه*

*دمووع مآفي يآحلووهـ تنفذي بجلدكـ هع :)*

*امم اعطيكـ كم سؤال ع السريع ،،*

*ابي توبيكـ أكثر شخص بالمسن توبيكه وصورته ؟*

*وأقل شخص كمآن ؟؟*

*إذا ممكن توبيكـ وصورة شوآقه ((شووق المحبة ))*

*وابي آخر محآدثه ياحبذا لو انتي فيهآ مربووشه ههههه كل النآسات قلت يكونو*

*في المحآدثات مرآبيش مفكرهـ مثلي هع :)*

*إذا قلتي لي خآصه راح اقول لكـ إلا قبلهآ وإلا قبل قبلهآ ههههه ..!*

*لمآ تجيكـ إضافه تضيفي وبس وإلا لازم تتأكدي انو شخص تعرفيه ..!*

*جواباً ع سؤال النآري*

*طبعاً ماراح نرجع للي جآهم الدور على كذا راح نعيد ونزيد ونآس مايجيهم الدوور ..!*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

[quote=كبرياء;852165]
*مرآآآحب ...~*
*هلا وسهلاً..*
*مسآآآآآآآآآآآئكـ جووووود* 
*مساءك نور >>>دار راسها من شوفة الأسألة >>نست اللي سوته*
*يآهلآ ومرحبآ فيكـ دمعهـ ...*
*ياهلا ومراحب فيك أكثر..* 
*أفآآ بس من حطك هنـآ وبلشك ..<-- أحممممم* 
*ماتدري من* 
*شخبـآآركـ ..؟؟!*
*الحمد لله بخير دامك بخير..* 
*بس بصراحة شفت الأسألة ودار راسي* 
*بس ياالله كما تُدين تُدان* 
*عـسآآكـ مبسووطهـ بس ...~*
*هههههههههههه مررررررره ..*
*بجد.. بس خليني استوعب شوي..* 
*لآمفر من القدر ...* 
*اي والله الله المعين* 
*اليومين إللي بتغيبيهم محسوبين عليك* 
*يمااااااااااااه ماتفوتو شي*
*أني قلت بيتم العفو والافراج* 
*وأنآ علي بسدح أسألتي وبسدح وبسدح فيهم ,,,*
*اي والله وهذا اللي اتوقعه..*
*المووهم تجآوبي حتى لو نجلس معك شهر* 
*علي ياعلي شهر* 
*بسم آلله ...* 
*صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..~*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*- من هي تلك دمعهـ على السطور في عآلمـ المسنجر ؟!*
*تختلف نوعاً ما عن تلك التي* 
*في المنتدى ..*
*خصوصاً إذا مروقة ..*
*- مآلذي يربط بين المسنجر .. ودمعهـ على السطور ؟!*
*عذراً خية* 
*كأني مو فاهمة السؤال عدل* 
*بس شخصية دمعة تتجلى*
*من خلال المسن..* 

*- هل يعلم المضآفين عندك بالمسن أنك أنت مشرفتنآ المتألقه بالشبكه ؟!*
*هههههههههههه  اي معظمهم ..*
*- أفصحي لي ..~ منهم من تحتآج دمعهـ لتوآجدهم دومآ بالمسن ؟!!* 
*الكثير...**أختي...**صديقة عمري..**شوق المحبة ..**همس الصمت..**والكثير..*
*- أقول خلينآ من هالفصحى أحس روحي بكتب خطآب* 
*ههههههههه اوكي*
*وقولي لي* 
*متى آآخر مره غيرتي النك تبعك ؟! والنك وش يعني لك ؟؟ والصوره وش تعني لك ؟؟* 
*آخر مرة* *قبل كم يوم..مااذكر بالضبط..*
*ولما حطيت موضوع التوبيكات غيرته عشان اجربهم..**ورجعته..* 
*النك..أحياناً كثيرة يرمز لحالتي النفسية ..*
*وإن كان في معظم الأحيان*
*تحت الأطار الحسيني*  

*أحس النك له دور ويدخل في أعماقي أكثر من الصورة* 
*بس بعد هي مؤثرة وليها دورها* 
*- من جـرح دمعهـ على السطور في إيطآر المسنجر ؟! ولمآذآ ؟؟ وكيف تتصرفين لمآ أحد يجرحك ؟!* 
*امممممممممم لازم أجاوب؟؟*
*امممممممم*
*لربما دمعة هي من جرحت مشاعرها*
*- شوق المحبه ..~ همس الصمت ..~ يقربون لك ؟! إذآ لآ شفتيهم أو صآحبآت نت فقط ؟!*
*لامايقربون لي..*
*ولسى ماشفتهم..*
*بس إن شاء الله اللقاء قريب جداً..*
*اتمنى ..* 
*- أخبريني ... إيميلك هل يرتبط بشيء ولو بسيط منه بـدمعهـ على السطور ؟! أسمآ رمز ؟!*
*هل له دخل بشبكه النآصره ؟!*
*اممممم اسم الايميل لايرتبط أبداً بدمعة..*
*بس أحياناً أحط نكي أو رسالتي دمعة على السطور..وأكون سعيدة في هاللحظات..مرة حطيت النك..*
*هل نحب من لم ولن نراهم؟؟*
*اقصد خواتي في المنتدى..* 

*- أيهمآ أهم بالنسبه لك ... الشبكه .. أم المسنجر ...!* 
*كلٌ له دوره في تشكيل أجزاء لاتتجزأ من حياتي...*
*ولكن ..*
*أكثر أوقاتي أقضيها في المنتدى..* 
*- أفتحي بآب التخيلآت وقولي لي ..~*
*فتحنا* 
*تخيلي مره تجيك إضآآفه مسنجر ..فضولكـ جعلك تقبلين .. وخصوصآ أن النك الحالي لصآحب الأضآفه* 
*أوحى لك أن مو شخص غريب عليك ...* 
*المووهمـ .. كلمتي صآحبة الاضآفه .. بنت .. ~*
*قآلت لكـ أنـآآ مـآ أعرفك ..~ ولكني بمكآن مقطوع وبمشكلهـ كبيرهـ ..! مخطوفه بمكآن كذآ* 
*أسمي كذآ وعمري كذآ ومن كذآ ..... وطآلبتك طلب تبلغين الشرطهـ .؟! أو تتصرفين أي تصرف*
*لأن حيآتي متعلقه بهآلأضآفهـ ... <-- لعنبو ذآ الخيآل  مآآهي ردة فعلك ؟! خصوصآ بهآالزمن* 
*الكلآم اللي قآلته معقول .. وبنفس الوقت في نآس مرضى ويحبوآ يلعبوآ على مشآعر النآس ؟!* 
*امممم*
*طبيعتي مااقبل اضافات من ايميلات غريبة*
*..بس إذا اوحى لي النك بشي ماادري..*
*وبعدين كلامها بيأثر واجد في نفسي..ويمكن أحاول إني اساعدها..*
*بس بكون خايفة من قلب..*
*لأن مثل ماقلتي هالزمن مو بزمن..*
*ماادري الظاهر هالخيال يخوف ههههههه*
*ماشاء الله عليك وعلى خيالاتك..* 
*- كمـ عدد المضآفين عندك من الأهل ؟! وهل يتوآجد بينهم عم ؟ أخ ؟ خآل ؟ زي كذآ يعني ...* 
*وكيف هي علآقتك فيهم ؟؟!*
*11 من الأهل..*
*وعندي خالي..*
*علاقتي فيه ع المسن؟*
*هو مايدخل واجد بس لما* 
*يدخل نكلم بعض**..*
*- من يبدأ بالحديث أولآ ... أنتي ... أم الطررف الآخر ؟؟!*
*عند بداية تسجيل دخولي..*
*ابدأ بالسلام..*
*على المتصلين ماعدا من لايدور بيني وبينهم حديث..*
*أو أشعر أنهم شبه منشغلين*
*وبعدين ..إذا احد اتصل ..*
*على حسب اللي يبدأ..*
*أحياناً اني..ابدأ..وأحياناً الطرف الآخر..*
*بس في وحدة في معظم الأحيان أني اللي ابدأ اكلمها..* 


*سنعود*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*- لو تجيك بيوم إضآفه مسن ... والأيميل أسمه كبريآآء ,, تضيفي ؟!*
*ماادري..بظل متحيرة..هي انتي ولا غيرك ..*
*بس بعدين بقول شكلها كبرياء..*
*بس كيف أخذت ايميلي..هههههه>>اخلصي بس*
*واتوقع أني بضيف..*
*وماراح اكلم..*
*إلا إذا تأكدت إنها انتي.*
*لنفرض أنك ضفتي .. سألتي من معي ...~ قآلت أنآ كبريآء ..~* 
*مآهي ردة فعلكـ ؟..*
*برحب فيها أكيد..*
*وبكون مبسوطة..*
*بس في نفس الوقت متفاجئة وفي بعض الخوف إنها مو انتي..* 
*والسؤال من وين ليها ايميلي؟؟* 

*طيب أفررضي بعد مآ تفآعلتي ونسيتي تسألين كيف قدرت أحصل على إيميلك .... تكتشفي بالصدفه*
*أو بين مآ أنتو تتكلمون أنوو تشآآبه أسمآء؟!*
*وهي مشتهآ عليك ؟؟! ردة فعلك .!!*
*ياعلييييييييييييي يعني تطلع مو انتي وحدة ثانية؟؟* 
*كان احظرها واحذفها أكييييييييد*
*- هــــــــــــــــــــــــــل بكت دمعهـ على السطور أمآم متصفح النت .!! مآالسبب ؟!*
*أمام متصف النت..*
*نعم..*
*قصدك طبعاً مو المسن؟؟*
*اي كثيراً..*
*مواضيع كثيرة أثرت في شخصي..*
*وأدمعت مني العيون..* 
*- هل تعبر دمعهـ على السطور عن ولآءهآ للوطن بالتووبيكآت السعوديه أو لآ ؟!*  
*لالالالالالالا أبد هههههههههههههه* 
*الله يحفظ الوطن وأهله*
*بس مو لهدرجة* 
*- من كآن السآبق بالتوآجد مع دمعهـ ... النـــــــآآصره أم صفحه المسنجر ؟!*
*المسنجر..*
*- المتـوآآجدين معكـ بالمسن ... هل إنتي أصغرهم أم أكبرهم أو الوسط ؟؟*  
*أكثرهم مُقارب لسني..*
*وهناك الأصغر والأكبر..*
*- تفضل دمعه على السطور بالحديث مع الأصغر منهآ أو الأكبر ..؟؟ أم بنفس العمر ...؟؟* 
*على حسب..*
*ياما ناس كبار..*
*وعقولهم أصغر من سنهم..لاأعني بذلك أحد معين مؤكد..>>>تعيش العامية مع الفصحة* 
*وياما ناس صغار وفاقت عقولهم الوصف..*
*أحب أن اتحدث إلى من يُشابهني في الفكر..*
*ولايعني ذلك إلى أنني قد*
*أستصغر أحد أبداً..*
*ومآهو أسلوبك في الحديث معهم .؟*
*أسلوبي في الحديث*
*ينحصر على الشخصية المُتلقية لهذا الأسلوب..*
*واهتمامات الشخص المُتلقي..*
*- مربوووشهـ أنتي بالمسن ؟؟! مع من ؟؟؟ وإلى أي حد ؟!*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يقولوا..إذا مبسوطة حديييييييي*
*من المُقربين*
*ليس إلى حد كبير..*
*بحسب مايقال*
*- مووقف جعلكـ تضحكين بقووهـ ... ممكن تذكريه ؟!*
مااذكر ..
وهنا العجب..
لما الانسان ينسى كل مايضحكه ..ويُطبع في ذاكرته كل مايُرهقه.. 
*حـآآليـآآ سأتووقف ...~* 
*لي بـــــــآآكآت ..* 
*ولآ ثقلت عليك أدري <-- يآزينه وثوقي ههههههه*  
*لا أبد ..*
*حياك في اي وقت..*
*سي يوووو*  
*كبريآآء ...~*[/quote]
*ياهلا ومراحب بكبرياء...*
*يعطيك العافية ..*
*موفقة يارب..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *ههههههههههه* 
> *دمووع مآفي يآحلووهـ تنفذي بجلدكـ هع :)* 
> *أني قلت يمكن يصير إخلاء طرف ماادري فك حصار*
> *اقصد اعفاء  هههههههههه* 
> *امم اعطيكـ كم سؤال ع السريع ،،*
> *تفضلي..* 
> 
> *ابي توبيكـ أكثر شخص بالمسن توبيكه وصورته ؟*
> *أكثر شخص اكلمه في المسن..*
> ...



*ياهلا ومراااااااااااااااحب بكروووووووز..*
*كل يوم تعالي* 
*يعطيك العافية حبيبتي..*
*موفقة يارب..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *جواباً ع سؤال النآري*
> 
> *طبعاً ماراح نرجع للي جآهم الدور على كذا راح نعيد ونزيد ونآس مايجيهم الدوور ..!*



 مايصير نرجع كبرياء << نحاسة
امزح بس بدي اقول لك انتظري دورك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف الحال خيتو انشاء الله بخير

ويش اخبار الكشتة معاك انشاء الله مرتاحة

المهم  على بركة الله نبدي بكم سؤال  :toung: 

قلتي ايميل واحد عندك ! كم عمره ؟
كم صارك في عالم المسن ؟>> كانه نفس السؤال!!
هل تحبين تستخدمي الابتسامات ؟؟
اذا ايه ويشو اكثر الابتسامات المستخدمة
وايش الابتسامات الي تستخديهم غير الموجودة من اصل المسن
السؤال الثاني
هل تستخدمي المايك او الكام ؟
اذا ايه مع مين اكثر شي ؟
هل انتي داخل المسن نفس خارجه؟
سؤال فلافة
تحبي تسوين المقالب في خلق الله ؟
وهل سبق سويت الى احد مقلب ؟
اذا ايه اذكريه لينا ..,,
سوعال نمبر رقم اربعة
في يوم من الايام كنتي ملانة مافي احد شابك عندك
هل تضيفي احد وبس وتتسلي على شبده وبعدين تحدفيه ؟
لو جتك اضافة من ايميل نفس ايميلك بس يختلف في حاجة بسيطة
شرطة مثلا او هيك شي
تقبليه ؟
نفرض قبلتيه وقال لك انه يبغا ايميلك لو ببوقه لانه كان يبغا يسويه نفسه كيف تصرفي معاه؟
لو قلت لك المخ مجيم ومو راضي يطلع شي تصدقي
برب بشوف لي سؤال وجاي  :wink:  :wink: 

بما ان مغلب نيك نيماتك حسينية وهذا شي جيمل
ويش تحطي في ايام الموالد ؟؟ لو تضلي على نفس النيك نيم ؟

هل قمتي بوضع نيك نيم فيه تلمحي الا شخص ما ؟؟
هل قمتي بتحسيس احد بشيء فيك عن طريق النيك نيم ؟؟

احس روحي مصختها صح ؟؟

كذا بكتفي ونشاء الله لي باكات اذا مافي ا ي مانع :noworry: 
سلآٍمٌ,

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبااااااااااااااااا دموعتي الغالية
شخبارك مع الكشته ؟؟
وناسه المكان موووو ؟؟؟
والفضايح على أصولها
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس خسارة لاني ما أعرف أخترع لي أسئلة
كوشخه مثل الاسئلة الي يحطونها الحبايب  :wink: 
بس أوعدك دموعتي إني أشوف لي كم حاجه وأجي أسألك عنهم
نحييييييييييييييسه مووو  :wink:  ؟؟؟؟
وترى مادريت أن كان فيه تصويت 
كان جيتك وكنت من أول المصويتن لك
عاد تدرين أحبك وما أقدر على أي شي يخصك ..
ونسيت ماجبت شي معي لزوم الضيافة
بس إن شاء الله وكانت لي عودة
بجيب لك كل مالذا وطاب ...
أوقات ممتعة لك في الكوشتة الحلوة ..
موووووووووووووفقة الغالية ..
تحياتي لك ..
هموسة ..

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الليلة الخميس ليه ماجيتي :thumbdown:  ترى بنحط زيادة :nosweat:  حتى لو ماجيتي :bleh: 
سلام وكرتون احترام

----------


## كبرياء

*صــــــــبآآحكـ جووود ...~*
*شخبـآآرك ..؟؟؟* 
*عـسآآكـ مبسووطهـ أن شآلله ...~*
*أمس كنت بسدح لكـ كم سؤآل ...* 
*بس هوونت لآن مخيخي كآن مفهي تقريبآ هههههع ...* 
*حتى ألحين مآفيه مخيخي بس بحآول أطلع لعنونك ...~* 
*<-- شريرهـ ...* 

*- من الشخص اللي دائمآ تنتظرين دخوله بالمسنجر ؟!*
*- وعطيني التووبيك والصوره اللي تبعهم ؟؟!*
*- البريد الألكترووني مآهو بالنسبه لك ؟؟ تستخدميه ؟؟* 
*- أبي الرسآله الـ 4 والـ 6 والـ 18 برسآئل الموجوده عندك ... والرسآله الخآمسه من اللي انتي رآسلتهم ؟؟!*
*- كم شخص عـآطيك بلووك ؟؟! وليش ؟؟!*
*- لو أحد تحدآآآك تعطي المحبوبين عندك حظر لمدة يوميين ..... تقبلي بالتحدي ؟؟!*
*- أبي محآدثه أنتي فيهآ مربوووشه جدآآ ....؟؟*
*- بعطيك نكآت وأبي تقولي لي تنآسب من من الأعضآء ... ~ وليش ؟!*

*ا سَ سَمعَ صدَىَـﮯ صوتكَ وادَورڪ/ وينَ انتَ [ ؟ ]*

*واصَيحَ بأعلىَـﮯ[ الصَوتَ ] ساَمعَڪ وينَڪ ؟*

*--{~ لاَتسڪَتْ سَڪَوتَڪَ يُعتَبَر انَهٍزَامْ*

*وَلاتحسَبْ انَ ڪلْ سَاڪتْ يُعتَبَر عَقَلَه - ثَقٍيْلَ -* 

*فمَانَ اللهَ ياقَلبَ خلقَه اللهَ عدَيمَ [ احَسَاسَ ]*

*تَعبتَ اغَليهَ واَحبهَ لَ ڪ نَ • ●ماَحسَ فيَنيَـﮯ● •* 


*- لي بآكآآت ...~*
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآآء ...~*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *الليلة الخميس ليه ماجيتي ترى بنحط زيادة حتى لو ماجيتي*
> *سلام وكرتون احترام*



 
*صبآح ومسآء الخير* 

*عندهآ عرس خآلهــــــآ هههه سؤال مش موجه ليي بش اللقآفهـ* 

*عموماً ألف مبرووكـ ليهم وعؤبآلكـ سيد  ،،*

*وبش لي عوودهـ لطرح أسئلهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## كبرياء

*مـرآآحب ...~* 
*بـآآكـ <-- مسرعهـآ من بآك ههههههآآي* 

*عندي طلبين ... بس وبطلع ولي عوده* 

*الطلب الأول ::: ..*
*أفتحي محآدثه وأخـتآآري أيقوونه الكتآبه اليدويه بخط اليد ..~* 
*اللي من تحت .. أتوقع عرفتيهآ <-- أخلصي* 
*وأكتبي كبريـآآآآء باللون الأسوود وجنبهـآ نقطتين و ~ <-- هذي باللون الأحمر هههه* 
*ونزليهآ بالمحآدثهـ ...وصوريهآ وجيبهآ هوون ..~*


*الطلب الثـآآني ...*
*أفتحي صفحه المحادثه ... مع شخص تموووني عليه بقووه ..~*
*وأسأليه وش اللي تكرهه فيني <-- فيك قصدي ههههههه* 
*ولزززمي عليه يجااوب يعني يجآآوب ..* 
*وأنسخي المحآدثه وأسدحيهآ هوون ...~* 

*وبس ...~* 
*لي بآآآكآآت ...* 
*سي يوو ...* 
*كبريآآآء ...~*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أنآ مو بآك أنآ السلآم عليكم<~~لآني توني أجي*
*أخبآآرك دموووعهـ ..وأخبآر الكشته معآك..؟*
*إن شآء الله مو متعبينك بس <~~تو النآس توهآ محطوطه*
*أني ترآ جآيه ومآعندي سؤآل بس جيت أسلم* 
*إزآ جمعت في مخي بجي <~~حيآني وحيآش الله*
*بس هزآ سؤآل مسكين طآلع من مخي مآدري كيف طلع يعني هع..*
*اليوم كم وحدهـ كلمتيهآ ع المسن ..ومن هم..؟!<~~لآتخآفي مآبغى توبيكآتهم بس نقي أحلى توبيك منهم هع*
*عطيني التوبيك والرسآله الشخصيه حتى لو مآغيرتيهم<~~نحآسه*
*بس هزآ السؤآل..*
*خلآآآص بآروح أكمل سآلفتي في المسن هع هع*
*بــــرب غنآتي*

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام ,,
أخباركم أحوالكم ؟؟ وأحوال كشتكم الطريفه 
أني من زمان مادخلت بسب خوفي 
اني أنصاد ,,
بس الحمد الله أشوف الأحوال صارت أمان 
دموعتي : 
الله يعينك على الواجبات 
وااااااااجد 
خففوا عليها شوي له >>> محاميه عنها 
المهموم 
اسئلتي مو واجد لأنك بنت لازم نخفف عليك 
السؤال الأول :
أتفقتي مع وحده من أصدقائك على أنك تقبلي إضفتها لك  
وبالفعل قبلتي ,,
و كنتي تكلميها وطول الوقت على حسابك أنك تعرفيها 
تالي تتفاجئ إنها غير خالص وشو بكون موقفك معاها ؟؟
(( خاصه إنك تحسبيها بنت قريبه منك وااجد وتقولي ليها كلام خاص  ))
السؤال التالي : 
كم ساعة تقعدي على الماسنجر ؟؟
السؤال الي بعده : 
ماهو شعورك إذا دخلتي الماسنجر 
وماكان في أحد شابك ؟؟؟
وبس خلصت أسئلتي 
شويه مو ؟؟
موفقه خيه 
تحياتووووووووووووووو

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
> 
> كيف الحال خيتو انشاء الله بخير
> الحمد لله تمام 
> ويش اخبار الكشتة معاك انشاء الله مرتاحة
> الحمد لله ..حكم القدر  
> المهم على بركة الله نبدي بكم سؤال 
> ...



*يعطيك العافية أخوي..*
*وحياكم ..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مرحبااااااااااااااااا دموعتي الغالية
> 
> ياهلا ومراحب بهموووووووس ..
> شخبارك مع الكشته ؟؟
> الحمد لله تمام...ويش ناوية عليي انتي بعد؟؟ 
> ...



* ياهلا ومراحب بهموووووووووس* 
*كل يوم تعالي..*
*يعطيك العافية ..*
*موفقة إن شاء الله*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> الليلة الخميس ليه ماجيتي ترى بنحط زيادة حتى لو ماجيتي
> 
> سلام وكرتون احترام



 *صباح الخير..*
*الحين جيت...*
*والله المعين* 


*حياكم الله...*
*موفق إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *صــــــــبآآحكـ جووود ...~*
> *ياصباح الفل* 
> 
> *شخبـآآرك ..؟؟؟* 
> *الحمد لله تمام.. >>>الله يستر ههههههه*
> *عـسآآكـ مبسووطهـ أن شآلله ...~*
> *مبسوطة مرررره*
> *أمس كنت بسدح لكـ كم سؤآل ...* 
> *بس هوونت لآن مخيخي كآن مفهي تقريبآ هههههع ...* 
> ...



* ياهلا بكبرياء..*
*يعطيك العافية ..*
*موفقة يارب..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *مـرآآحب ...~* 
> *ياهلا بالمهلي..*
> *بـآآكـ <-- مسرعهـآ من بآك ههههههآآي*  
> *عندي طلبين ... بس وبطلع ولي عوده* 
> *ههههههههههههههههه آمري غناتي..*
>  
> *الطلب الأول ::: ..*
> *أفتحي محآدثه وأخـتآآري أيقوونه الكتآبه اليدويه بخط اليد ..~* 
> *اللي من تحت .. أتوقع عرفتيهآ <-- أخلصي* 
> ...



* ياهلا وحيها ..*
*يعطيك العافية خيتي...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل.*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*[**quote=آخر شقآوهـ ..~;853528]* 
*أنآ مو بآك أنآ السلآم عليكم<~~لآني توني أجي**وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..**ياهلا وحياك ..**أخبآآرك دموووعهـ ..وأخبآر الكشته معآك..؟**الحمد لله تماااااااااااااااام التمام..* *إن شآء الله مو متعبينك بس <~~تو النآس توهآ محطوطه**هههههههههههههههههه**لاعادي..**للحين أحسها مو تعبة ..والله يستر من اللي جايييييي* *أني ترآ جآيه ومآعندي سؤآل بس جيت أسلم**تسلمي حبيبتي..وعادي إذا عندك اسألة بعد في اي وقت حياك..* *إزآ جمعت في مخي بجي <~~حيآني وحيآش الله**اي حياك في اي وقت تفضلي..**بس هزآ سؤآل مسكين طآلع من مخي مآدري كيف طلع يعني هع..**هههههههههههههه تفضلي..**اليوم كم وحدهـ كلمتيهآ ع المسن ..ومن هم..؟!<~~لآتخآفي مآبغى توبيكآتهم بس نقي أحلى توبيك منهم هع**اليوم ماكلمت أحد..**البارحة كلمت همس الصمت ..وشوق المحبة..**وتوبيكاتهم حلوييييييييين مره..**ومعانيهم أحلى...**حطيتهم الظاهر ؟؟**في جوابي على كبرياء..>>>مااتعب نفسي مو ههههههههههه* *عطيني التوبيك والرسآله الشخصيه حتى لو مآغيرتيهم<~~نحآسه**ههههههههههههه**اوكي..**هم مو ملونين..**كنت لونتهم وبعدين رجعتهم عاديين..**النك: شددتُ رحالي ونشرتُ أجنحتي..**الرسالة:وارتمى قلبي على تلك القباب الطاهرة.**بس هزآ السؤآل..**خلآآآص بآروح أكمل سآلفتي في المسن هع هع**بــــرب غنآتي** هههههههههههه*
*حياك غناتي..*
*[/quote]*

*ياهلا ومراحب فيك..*
*يعطيك العافية..*
*موفقة يارب..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام ,,
> وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام والرحمة ياهلا وسهلا...
> 
> أخباركم أحوالكم ؟؟ وأحوال كشتكم الطريفه 
> أني من زمان مادخلت بسب خوفي 
> اني أنصاد ,,
> ههههههههههههههه الحمد لله تمام..
> بعدها ماتطلع عيوني وبعدها ماتتكسر اصابعي يعني للحين سليمة الحمد لله 
> بس الحمد الله أشوف الأحوال صارت أمان 
> ...



* ياهلا وسهلا..بهموس..*
*يعطيك العافية .*
*موفقة يارب..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *الطلب الثـآآني ...*
> *أفتحي صفحه المحادثه ... مع شخص تموووني عليه بقووه ..~*
> *فتحنا* 
> *وأسأليه وش اللي تكرهه فيني <-- فيك قصدي ههههههه* 
> *هههههههههه اوكي*
> *ولزززمي عليه يجااوب يعني يجآآوب ..* 
> *وأنسخي المحآدثه وأسدحيهآ هوون ...~* 
> *تصدقي البارحة من مغرب واني أحاول فيها..*
> *وتقول مافي شي أكرهه فيك..*
> ...



* ياالله حيو كبرياء..*

*يعطيك العافية يارب..*
*موفقة إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل*.

----------


## كبرياء

*مـرآآحب ..~* 
*السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتهـ ...* 
*كيف حآآلك اليوم ......* 
*أن شآلله بخير ...~* 

*~ اليوم كم شخص كلمتي على المسن .؟؟!* 
*ومن ؟؟ وكم طولتي معهم ..!!*

*~ جآ في بآلي سؤآل ..~ سألته لـ للدموع أحسآس قبل  وهو ...:..*
*لو كآن منتدى النآصره يسمح بالأأضآفآت ...! وضفتي عضوهـ معروفه بالشبكهـ ..*
*بأخلآقهآ وطيبه قلبهآ .... ألخ ..~*
*ويوم يومين .. فتحت معك موضوع خطوبهـ .. وأنهآ جآيه تبي تخطبك لأحد مآ ..!*
*مآهي ردة فعلك؟؟! وهل هالمحآدثآت والمنتدى كآفيه لمثل هالطلب ؟؟!* 
*كيف تتصرفي بالضبط ؟؟!*

*~ طيب سؤآل ثآني .. من هي تلكـ دمعهـ على السطور في سطرين ؟؟!*

*~ أبي صور اللي شآآبكين عندك ألحين ؟؟؟ ومن هم ..! ووش أنطبآعك عنهم ...!؟*

*~ هل يتوآجد في إيميل دمعهـ على السطور من لآ ترتآح لوجودهـ .. لكنهآ لآتجد لنفسهآ سببآ* 
*لحظره ؟؟؟ إذآ إي أبي التووبيك حقه ..؟! ومن هو بالنسبه لك ..!؟*

*~ نسبة تعلقك بالمسن كم؟؟! ومآهو السبب لهذه النسبه بالذآآت ؟؟!*

*~ أبي رسآلتين من الـ junk  ..~ الـ عشوآئيه اللي حقك .. وعن شنو يتكلمون ؟؟!*

*~ هل أشتركت دمعهـ على السطور بمنتدى آخر غير الشبكهـ حتى لو لم تطل مده بقآئهآ هنآك ؟؟!*
*إذآ إي هل لآزلت تتوآجدين هنآك ....؟؟؟* 

*~ مآلذي تود أن تغيره دمعهـ من شبكهـ النآصره ؟؟؟ّ <-- سألوني هالسؤآل قبل وقلبته عليك* 

*~ هل تستخدم دمعه على السطور الرسآآئل ..؟ وش نوعهآ ؟؟؟ طيب الرسآئل الفوريه تستخدميهآ ؟؟!*
*إذآ أي وش آرخر رسآله ؟؟؟!*

*~ تخيلي معي .. بمآ أنك مآ تضيفي أيآ كآن ...~ وأنتي جآلسه بالنآصره ... والمسن مفتوح بس مآتكلمين أحد ... وكل أنشغآلك بالنآصره ..~ فجأه يجي حد يكلمك <-- بدون الااااضآفه خلق الله* 
*تقط وجههآ هالأيآم  ويقولكـ يـآآ ......... <-- أسمك .. ترآ أنتي عديمه أحسآس .. ولو تحسين حسيني فيني .. أنآ أحبك و .. و.. و... كلآم صروعك ..!! * 
*مآهي ردة فعلكـ ..؟؟ من اللي رآآح تشكي فيه .؟؟! هل رآح تشوفي أنه مقلب سخيف إلى حد مآ من وحدهـ تعرفك ..! أو أن تصرفك رآح يصير غير ..؟*
*لـنفررض أنك سكرتي الموضوع بأي شكل من الأأشكآل وبعد فتره ... تجي وحده من المضيوفين عندك .. غآآليه على قلبك .. تقولك أنآ صآحبة المقلب .. بس خفت أعترف بنفس الوقت بحكم أنهآ شآفت ردة فعلك ..؟؟ مآهو تصرفك ..؟؟ وش رآح تردي عليهآ ؟؟*


*أحد مآ يجنني بالمسن* 
*لي بآكآآت ...~* 
* سي يوو ...*
*كبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*مـرآآحب ..~*  
*ياهلا بالمهلي..* 
*السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتهـ ...* 
*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*كيف حآآلك اليوم ......* 
*الحمد لله تمام التمام..*
*أن شآلله بخير ...~* 
*بخير دامكم بخير غناتي..* 
*~ اليوم كم شخص كلمتي على المسن .؟؟!* 
*خمس أشخاص...*
*ومن ؟؟*
*أختي..*
*صديقتي..*
*شوق المحبة..*
*همس الصمت..*
*وبنت خالتي ..*
*وكم طولتي معهم ..!!*
*أختي مو واجد..يعني يمكن بالكثير ربع ساعة..*
*صديقتي..ساعة ونص..*
*شوق..*
*للحين اكلمها..*
*وهموس بعد اكلمها الحين..* 
*~ جآ في بآلي سؤآل ..~ سألته لـ للدموع أحسآس قبل وهو ...:..*
*لو كآن منتدى النآصره يسمح بالأأضآفآت ...! وضفتي عضوهـ معروفه بالشبكهـ ..*
*بأخلآقهآ وطيبه قلبهآ .... ألخ ..~*
*ويوم يومين .. فتحت معك موضوع خطوبهـ .. وأنهآ جآيه تبي تخطبك لأحد مآ ..!*
*مآهي ردة فعلك؟؟!*
*هههههههههههههههههه  بستحي الظاهر ..*
*ومابقدر انطق ولا كلمة ههههههههههه..*
*وفي نفس الوقت بكون متفاجئة..*
*معقول مجرد يومين ..وتحكم عليي..*
*وتبغى تناسبني قوية* 
*وهل هالمحآدثآت والمنتدى كآفيه لمثل هالطلب ؟؟!* 
*مااعتقد..*
*في نظري أبداً مو كافية..*
*مجرد يومين  مو معقول..*
*كيف تتصرفي بالضبط ؟؟!*
*اممممممممم إذا حسيتها جادة في الموضوع..*
*أصير جادة* 
*بس أظل مو مصدقة ..*
*لأن مو معقول فهمت شخصيتي عدل..*
*من خلال أيام..* 
*~ طيب سؤآل ثآني .. من هي تلكـ دمعهـ على السطور في سطرين ؟؟!*
*اممممممم مثل هذه الأسألة* 
*اقف متحيرة أمامها...*
*لاأستطيع أن اتحدث عن نفسي..*
*امممممممممممممممم*
*فعلاً هي سريعة الدمعة...*
*لأبسط الأسباب..* 



*~ أبي صور اللي شآآبكين عندك ألحين ؟؟؟* 
*ومن هم ..! ووش أنطبآعك عنهم ...!؟*
*اوكي..*
**
*صديقتي*
*توها مسكرة >>>قالو لك الشابكين*
*انطباعي عنها..*
*اممممممم*
*طيبة حبابة..*
*صديقة عمري من أيام الدراسة..*
*مُقربة جداً ..* 

**
*شوق المحبة..*
*انسانة عفوية..*
*طيووووبة ..*
*وتدخل القلب على طول ..* 

همس الصمت..
حساسة إلى حد كبير..
قلبها أبيض صافي..
أخت مُقربة..عزيزة وغالية .. 
في غيرهم شابكين  :embarrest: ..
بس هم مايدروا عن الكشتة..
فقلت مابحط صورهم وانطباع عنهم بدون مايدروا.. :embarrest:  
*~ هل يتوآجد في إيميل دمعهـ على السطور من لآ ترتآح لوجودهـ .. لكنهآ لآتجد لنفسهآ سببآ* 
*لحظره ؟؟؟ إذآ إي أبي التووبيك حقه ..؟! ومن هو بالنسبه لك ..!؟*
*مو ماارتاح لو جودهم..*
*وجودهم في ايميلي عادي ..*
*يعني مو يشكل شي كبير..* 

*~ نسبة تعلقك بالمسن كم؟؟!*
*اممممممم 70 %*
*ومآهو السبب لهذه النسبه بالذآآت ؟؟!*
*هههههههه ماادري*  
*~ أبي رسآلتين من الـ junk ..~ الـ عشوآئيه اللي حقك .. وعن شنو يتكلمون ؟؟!*
*مافيه رسايل أصلاً ههههههه*  
*~ هل أشتركت دمعهـ على السطور بمنتدى آخر غير الشبكهـ حتى لو لم تطل مده بقآئهآ هنآك ؟؟!*
*نعم..*
*إذآ إي هل لآزلت تتوآجدين هنآك ....؟؟؟*
*بصراحة لا*  
*~ مآلذي تود أن تغيره دمعهـ من شبكهـ النآصره ؟؟؟ّ <-- سألوني هالسؤآل قبل وقلبته عليك* 
*هههههههههههه يعني ..* 

*ماشاء الله أشوف أن الشبكة تقريباً*
*متكاملة..*
*بس لو بغير شي..* 

*بس كان ودي ادمج المواضيع المكررة في القسم العام*
*ومااحذفها..لأن العضو تعب وهو يبحث لطرح كل ماهو جديد..* 
*بس ماباليد حيلة..* 

*~ هل تستخدم دمعه على السطور الرسآآئل ..؟ وش نوعهآ ؟؟؟*
*لامااستخدم الرسايل أبد..*
*طيب الرسآئل الفوريه تستخدميهآ ؟؟!*
*اي واجد* 
*إذآ أي وش آرخر رسآله ؟؟؟!*
*امممممممممممممممم*
*بحطها لأنها كلمتين بس..*
(03:25 م) شددتُ رحالي ونش:شوق مره مستانسة اني مرررررررررررره... 


*~ تخيلي معي .. بمآ أنك مآ تضيفي أيآ كآن ...~ وأنتي جآلسه بالنآصره ... والمسن مفتوح بس مآتكلمين أحد ... وكل أنشغآلك بالنآصره ..~ فجأه يجي حد يكلمك <-- بدون الااااضآفه خلق الله* 
*تقط وجههآ هالأيآم  ويقولكـ يـآآ ......... <-- أسمك ..*
*يماااااااااااااااااه* 
*ههههههههههههه*
*ترآ أنتي عديمه أحسآس .. ولو تحسين حسيني فيني .. أنآ أحبك و .. و.. و... كلآم صروعك ..!! * 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*علي ياعلي وشو كل هذا*
*مآهي ردة فعلكـ ..؟؟* 
*بحاول افهم من معي..*
*وكيف انضاف..*
*شكلي من الخلعة بسكر الجهاز ههههههههههه*
*من اللي رآآح تشكي فيه .؟؟!* 
*امممممممممممم ماادري..*
*بشك باللي يحبو المقالب..* 
*هل رآح تشوفي أنه مقلب سخيف إلى حد مآ من وحدهـ تعرفك ..!*
*مابتعبره سخيف بقد مابكون*
*خايفة وعقلي مشتت*
*وماادري بيجي في بالي أحد أو لا..*
*أو أن تصرفك رآح يصير غير ..؟*
*اتوقع عقلي بيضرب أفكار..*
*لـنفررض أنك سكرتي الموضوع بأي شكل من الأأشكآل وبعد فتره ... تجي وحده من المضيوفين عندك .. غآآليه على قلبك .. تقولك أنآ صآحبة المقلب .. بس خفت أعترف بنفس الوقت بحكم أنهآ شآفت ردة فعلك ..؟؟* 
*كان ويش اسوي فيها*
*امسكها من رقبتها ازنطها ههههههههههههههه>>مجرمة البنت* 
*لابجد كان اعصب فيها وأضحك في نفس الوقت..*
*على الأقل بكون تطمنت من اللي كلمني وعرف ايميلي..* 
*مآهو تصرفك ..؟؟ وش رآح تردي عليهآ ؟؟*
*أقول ليها الله يغربل ابليسك..*
*كذا تخليني على عماي..*
*وتخلي قلبي يطيح...*
*وفي النهاية مقلب..*
*واسوي نفسي زعلانة شوي* 
*ههههههههههه* 


*أحد مآ يجنني بالمسن* 
*هههههههههههههه* 
*لي بآكآآت ...~* 
* سي يوو ...* 
*كبريـآآء ..~* 

*ياالله حيو كبرياء..*
*يعطيك العافية خيتي..*
*موفقة يارب..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اأسلامووو عليكموو
كيف الحالووو
وين الاخوانو والاخواتو
ارى الوضع مستتب هاهونا
هل هناك خطباً ما
اين اسالتكم اين مشاركاتكم اين فرفشتكم
هل اصابكم النعاس ام اصابكم الملل
سوف اخلد الى النوم الان واريد ارى التفاعل غداً
تصبحون على خيرووو

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ــليكم والرح ــمه .. 

ص ـباااح الـ خ ـير دمووع ـه .. 

أش ــوف الأع ــضاء أبد متـ س ــاهلييين مـ ع ـاكِ مررره  :toung:  !! 

>> س ـكتي مو تووك طالـ ع ـه يمكن يطيـ ح ـوون ع ـليش بـ ع ـدين هههههه .. 

بـ ص ـرااحه ما قدرررت أش ـوفكم مهووونين ع ـليها وما أج ـي أج ـننها  :wink:  .. 

المهم ح ـبيبتي ،، 

تفـ ض ـلي كم س ـؤال خ ـفيفين من ع ـندي ^_^ .. 

7
7
7
7
7 

- لو تهكر إيميلك لا س ـمح الله >> من أولها نـ ح ـيسه ،، المهم من راح تفتقدينه بالمـ س ــن ؟؟ 

- في ع ـاده ع ـندك أو ح ـركه دايمآ تـ ع ـمليها بالمـ س ـن وأنتي تكلمين ص ـاحباتك ودايمآ تـ ح ـاولين تتركينها لأنها تـ ض ـايقهم منك ؟؟ 

- إممم ،، هل تؤمني بالـ ح ـب عن طريق النت ؟؟ 

- وش هي الألوان إللي تفـ ض ـلينها س ـتايل لماس ــنجرك ؟؟ 

- في أح ــد ع ــاجبك توبيكه بالمـ س ـن بتاااع ــك ؟؟ إذا أي ياليت تـ س ـدحينه لي هوون ^_* .. 

- شئ ع ـملتيه أو قلتينه إلى أح ــد بالمـ س ـن وندمتي ع ــليه ؟؟ 

- ع ـادي عندك لو بيوم قمتي مـ س ـتعجله من المـس ـن وتركتيه مفتووح ،، وج ـت وح ـده من خ ـواتك وإس ــتعبطت على وح ـده من ص ـاحباتك ؟؟ وإفررض ـي ص ـاحبتك ماع ـجبها الإس ـتعباااط وزع ـلت ،، وش موقفك مع إخ ــتك ؟؟ 

- ص ــفه ماتـ ع ـجبك فيني وأنا أكلمك بالمـ س ـن  :noworry:  ؟؟ 

- إمممم ،، بداياتك مع المـ س ـن ،، وش ــلون كانت كتابتك ؟؟ بطيـئه ،، س ـريعه ... أو مليانه أخ ــطاء إملائــيه هههههه ؟؟ 

- وش هو أح ــلى وقت لك بالمـ س ــن ؟؟ 

8
8
8
8
8 

بس وااايد ع ــليش  :bigsmile:  .. 

أتمنى ماثقلت ع ــليش !! 

وينكم يا أع ــضاء تكفووون لا تـ خ ـفوون ع ـليها  :wink:  .. 

ربي يكوون بـ ع ـوونك دمووع ــتي  :toung:  .. 

دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اأسلامووو عليكموو
> 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام.. 
> كيف الحالووو
> نحمدو ونشكر فضلو
> وين الاخوانو والاخواتو
> ماادري 
> ارى الوضع مستتب هاهونا
> هل هناك خطباً ما
> ...



خليهم غافلين أحسن  :toung: 
>>تمزح ...
حياكم وياهلا فيكم في اي وقت..

حياك أخوي...
موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..
دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

[quote=شوق المحبة;855878] 

الـ س ـلام ع ــليكم والرح ــمه .. 

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام والرحمة والإكرام 



ص ـباااح الـ خ ـير دمووع ـه .. 

ياصباح ويامساء الأنوار...ياهلا بشوووووق  :bigsmile:  



أش ــوف الأع ــضاء أبد متـ س ــاهلييين مـ ع ـاكِ مررره !! 

ههههههههههه اي أحسن  



>> س ـكتي مو تووك طالـ ع ـه يمكن يطيـ ح ـوون ع ـليش بـ ع ـدين هههههه .. 

ههههههههههههههههه صبري بس شوي .. 

وإن شاء الله تشوفي كل الخير هههههه 



بـ ص ـرااحه ما قدرررت أش ـوفكم مهووونين ع ـليها وما أج ـي أج ـننها .. 

الله يغربل ابليسش  



المهم ح ـبيبتي ،، 



تفـ ض ـلي كم س ـؤال خ ـفيفين من ع ـندي ^_^ .. 


خفيفين ها 

أقول مو مبين لاخفة ولا شي  :weird:  هههههه 


اوكي بسم الله نبدأ.. 



7 

7 

7 

7 

7 



- لو تهكر إيميلك لا س ـمح الله >> من أولها نـ ح ـيسه ،، 


 :huh: علي .... 

سمت عليي الزهرا أم الحسن  


المهم من راح تفتقدينه بالمـ س ــن ؟؟ 

اممممممممممم 

مو شخص واحد اللي راح افتقده... 

أشخاص كثيرة... 

أعددهم يعني؟؟؟ 

صديقاتي.. :rolleyes:  



- في ع ـاده ع ـندك أو ح ـركه دايمآ تـ ع ـمليها بالمـ س ـن وأنتي تكلمين ص ـاحباتك ودايمآ تـ ح ـاولين تتركينها لأنها تـ ض ـايقهم منك ؟؟ 


اي.. 

مثلاً..إذا ظليت ساكتة..يتضايقوا.. 

يقولوا اصير ثقيلة دم  :toung: هههههه 



وبعد...امممممم 

في ناس احب أعاندهم  

مع إن العناد أبداً مو من طبعي :weird: ..بس وياهم ماادري كيف 


وفي نفس الوقت اندم على عنادي لهم.. :embarrest:  



وبعد في رمز من الرموز اللي هي اللي يبتسم :) 

هذا في ناس مايحبوه أبد ههههههه 

واني بعد مايعجبني واجد...
احسه يبتسم من غير نفس 



فكرت إني احذفها من القائمة أصلاً 
عشانهم هههههه 








اممممممم 

بعد إني ألح على الشي... 

وأجنن ناس.. 

ألح ألح إلحاحاً ههه 

إلا ابغى اعرف >>>ملقوفة غير :noworry:  


>>هدارة داويش  :embarrest:  



- إممم ،، هل تؤمني بالـ ح ـب عن طريق النت ؟؟ 


الحب الصادق ...النابع نتيجة أخوة ومن ثم صداقة... 

بين أختين ... (اقصد من جنس واحد) ... 

نعم أؤمن به ... 

لما الرفض 

وهو عطاء من الرحمن... 

بين أخوة..اجتمعوا على حب الله.. 

وولاية رسوله الله وآله الطاهرين.. 

صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين.. 



- وش هي الألوان إللي تفـ ض ـلينها س ـتايل لماس ــنجرك ؟؟ 

امممممممم أحب اللون الأزرق.. 

والوردي... 

بس أكثر شي ألونه على حسب النك والصورة عشان يتناسب معاهم.. 



- في أح ــد ع ــاجبك توبيكه بالمـ س ـن بتاااع ــك ؟؟ إذا أي ياليت تـ س ـدحينه لي هوون ^_* .. 

ابتسم واملأ قلبك بالأمل 
فالحياة أقصر من أن نملأها بالأحزان 
معانيه تأثر في نفسي... 

- شئ ع ـملتيه أو قلتينه إلى أح ــد بالمـ س ـن وندمتي ع ــليه ؟؟ 


امممممممممممممممممممممم 

ههههههههه
يمكن مو شي واحد إلا أشياء..  :toung: 
بس ماراح اقول  :rolleyes:  




- ع ـادي عندك لو بيوم قمتي مـ س ـتعجله من المـس ـن وتركتيه مفتووح ،، وج ـت وح ـده من خ ـواتك وإس ــتعبطت على وح ـده من ص ـاحباتك ؟؟ وإفررض ـي ص ـاحبتك ماع ـجبها الإس ـتعباااط وزع ـلت ،، وش موقفك مع إخ ــتك ؟؟ 



كان انبط عدل  

واهدر عليها هدرة طويلة عريضة.. 

واحذرها إن كررتها مره ثانية بتشوف تصرف ثاني>>عدال قال تصرف ثاني قال  :toung:  
هذي ماتسويها إلا نبضووووووه ههههههه 

مسكينة  






- ص ــفه ماتـ ع ـجبك فيني وأنا أكلمك بالمـ س ـن ؟؟ 



فيك ؟؟ 

امممممممممم 

مافي شي يضايقني منك.. 

الحمد لله ..انتي أخت وصديقة  
طيوبة وحبابة.. :rolleyes:  





- إمممم ،، بداياتك مع المـ س ـن ،، وش ــلون كانت كتابتك ؟؟ بطيـئه ،، س ـريعه ... أو مليانه أخ ــطاء إملائــيه هههههه ؟؟ 
هههههههههه
ماكنت بطيئة مرة لأن دراستي حاسب..
فمتعودة على هالأمور شوي..
بس بعد ماكنت سريعة 

وإذا على الأخطاء يشوق..
للحين إذا تفاعلت لازم في أخطاء أملائية..
وحروف راكبة على بعضها ماادري من وين  :toung:  



- وش هو أح ــلى وقت لك بالمـ س ــن ؟؟ 


آخر الليل  :rolleyes:  





8 

8 

8 

8 

8 



بس وااايد ع ــليش .. 

هههههههههه عادي تعالي كملي بعد  :weird: .. 



أتمنى ماثقلت ع ــليش !! 
لاأبد بالعكس.. 



وينكم يا أع ــضاء تكفووون لا تـ خ ـفوون ع ـليها .. 
 :weird:  نحيسة صحيح 




ربي يكوون بـ ع ـوونك دمووع ــتي.. :toung:  
وبعونك يارب.. :noworry:  



دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة .. 
[/quote] 

*ياهلا ومراحب بالغاليين ..*
*كل يوم تعالي* 
*يعطيك العافية ..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب*

*هُنآكـ سؤآل يرآودني* 

*خلصت الكشتهـ عفر وإلا لسآ ..؟*

*تآكدي دمووع من وقت الإستدعآء ،،*

*إذا خ ـــــلصت جهزووو ثلاث أسمآء للتصويت*

*وشكراً لحسن تعآملعكم هع* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياهلا كروز..*
*اي انتهى الوقت ....*
*اجبب يعني هههههههههههههه*

*انتهى على خير الحمد لله...*

*موفقين يارب...*
*واني اختار شوق المحبة...*

*والله يعين..*


*بالتوفيق..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ههههههههههههه* 
*دمووووع جببي بس والله مريحينكـ هالمرهـ نآس وآجد مفتقدينهم في الكشته* 

*مدلعينش :)* 
*ومنهم لوفلي القمر وحشتني القمر*  
*النآري*  
*كبريآء بعد مزحة جهآزهآ ماادري وش صآر*  
*يالله تعآلوو الكشته ماتسوووى بدونكم  بش عآد لاتصدقوو نفثكم  = نفثكم* 
*هي نفسكم*  
*وبسم الله أول تصويت*  
*شوق المحبة*  
*بآقي اسمين مين الامورهـ إلا بترشح*  
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*حشــــــآ مآدآهآ ولآ تعبنآهآ<~~الضمير الغآئب هي ..دمعة على السطور.. هع*
*كيف خلصت قلنآ برب بس مآقلنآ بآك كيف كدهـ* 
*بس يآلله مآعلى خليهآ تصير زيي ثنتينآ اللي إرتحنآ وبعض النآس مآتعبونــآ هآآع..*
*المهم أني أصوت إلى*
*آنسهــ كرزهـ <~~ مشتهيه كرز هع* 
*يآلله نشوف الاسم الفآلف*
*تحيآىتون*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *حشــــــآ مآدآهآ ولآ تعبنآهآ<~~الضمير الغآئب هي ..دمعة على السطور.. هع*
> 
> *كيف خلصت قلنآ برب بس مآقلنآ بآك كيف كدهـ* 
> *بس يآلله مآعلى خليهآ تصير زيي ثنتينآ اللي إرتحنآ وبعض النآس مآتعبونــآ هآآع..*
> *المهم أني أصوت إلى*
> *آنسهــ كرزهـ <~~ مشتهيه كرز هع* 
> *يآلله نشوف الاسم الفآلف*
> *تحيآىتون*
> 
> *ضحكوهـ البطه*



 
*ههههههههه*

*يآقلبي آخر شقآوهـ ..~*

*صحيح ريحنآهـآ ع الآخر كفآيه عليهآ المكرر في العآم* 

*مشتهيه كرز اجيب لش يآقمر* 

*يالله هلا مع ــــنآ صووتين بآقي الثآلث ،،*

*شوق المحبة*

*آنسهـ كرووزهـ* 

*ومين الثآلث هع ..!*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلامو عليكمو
كيف الحال
كيف كذا خلصت بالسرعة !!
المهم انا ارشح كروزة

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام 
بل بل بل ....
بصراحة ماخذت راحتي 
ماعطيتك أسئلة واااجد 
كلهاكم سؤال ،،،،،
يلا خيرها في غيرها 
اني أرشح شوق 
تحياتوووووووو

----------


## Malamh Cute

> السلامو عليكمو
> 
> كيف الحال
> كيف كذا خلصت بالسرعة !!
> 
> المهم انا ارشح كروزة



 
*هلا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*امم هيك خ ـــــلصت انتون منخشين* 

*ترشح ــــني اهـ عموماً ترى إذا اني صرت في الكشته* 

*امبى نشآط وحيويهـ* 

*وشكراً ع المرور* 

*وترى التصوويت للسآعهـ 12 الفج ــــر اليوم* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> السلام 
> بل بل بل ....
> بصراحة ماخذت راحتي 
> ماعطيتك أسئلة واااجد 
> كلهاكم سؤال ،،،،،
> يلا خيرها في غيرها 
> اني أرشح شوق 
> تحياتوووووووو



 
*هلا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته* 

*مستغربين خ ــلصت كشتة دمووع انتون منخشين* 

*اني إذا جآ دووري ماامبى نووم امبى نشآط وحيويهـ  ،،*

 :toung: *تسلمي ع التوآجد ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ الف ع ــآفيهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرح ـــــبآ*

*مآجبتووو الأسم الثآلث ..!*

*والتصوييت للثآعهـ 12 وبث :)*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــلامـ ،،،*
*و اللهـ أشتقتـ لـ هاالصفحهـ ،،،*
*خسسسسسسسسسسسسسارة كانـ عنديـ جمـ سؤالـ ،،*
*لـ دموووعهـ ،،*
*بسـ غربالـ يغربلـ الدواااامـ ما قصر علييـ ،،*
*لكنـ لا مفر ،،*
*شكليـ بـ قعد أمخمخـ لـ موضوعـ حتى أسحبـ دموووعهـ لـ هناكـ ،،*
*و لا أخليـ على قلبيـ حسرة و لا شيـ ،،*
*الموهييييييييمـ عنـ الهدرة ،،*
*أنا صووووتيـ لـ كرووووزهـ الـ غلاااا ،،*
*و أنـ شاء اللهـ أقدر أتواجد معاكمـ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــلامـ ،،،*
> *و اللهـ أشتقتـ لـ هاالصفحهـ ،،،*
> *خسسسسسسسسسسسسسارة كانـ عنديـ جمـ سؤالـ ،،*
> *لـ دموووعهـ ،،*
> *بسـ غربالـ يغربلـ الدواااامـ ما قصر علييـ ،،*
> *لكنـ لا مفر ،،*
> *شكليـ بـ قعد أمخمخـ لـ موضوعـ حتى أسحبـ دموووعهـ لـ هناكـ ،،*
> *و لا أخليـ على قلبيـ حسرة و لا شيـ ،،*
> *الموهييييييييمـ عنـ الهدرة ،،*
> ...



 
*هلا بالغلا للدمووع* *يالله خيرهآ في غيرهآ يالغلا*

*وصوتكـ كمآن لكرووزهـ* 

*الأصوآت كالتآالي علماً بأن المرشحآت 2 فقط* 

*شوق المحبة 2*

*إلا صوتو ليهآ دمعة وهمسة ،،*

*وكرووزهـ* 

*3 للدموع والنآري وآخر شقآوهـ من الحين لـ 12 كل شي يتغير*

*ونحن بالإنتظآر ..!*

*دقت الحآلهـ* 

*وبش* 

*تحيآتووو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*خلآآآآص كرزوهـ لآمفر من إيدينآ <~~مو يآلنآري* 
*وربي نآويه عليك بس هزآ الأسبوع فل كلا إختبآرآت أني بدون أختبآرآت مآرز فيسي في متصفح النت بس أرزه في المسن هع*
*بس إزآ طحتي في إيدينآ برز فيسي عنــــــــــــآآد هآآآع*
*خلآآص مآحد بيزيد ولآ أحد بضيف ثبتي روحك في الكشته هع*
*بـــــــرب*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ههههههههههههه*

*ويلي إذا آخر شقآوهـ ..~ والنآري نآويين عليي يعني بتوصل الصفحه مليوون*

*هههههههه*

*بس تطلي علينآ خلصي مذاكرتكـ بدري وتعآلي او طلعي الاسئلة خميس وجمعه هههه*


*يالله وقولي لكبرياء تجي هع ،،*

*نويت على نفسي ههههه*

*ولااحد يجي ايدهـ فآضيه هههههه كيت كآت اضعف الإيمآن هع*

*يالله اسألو لاتستحوووو خخخخخخخخ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*يعني ألحين إنتي إللي بآلكشته ..؟!!*
*تآآيب أني بعطيش كيت كآت وإنتي تعطيني كرز هع هع..*
*بس أول أكتأكد إن إنتي اللي بآلكشته..*
*بـــرب*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آخر شقآووووهـ* 

*لاتخآفي قمر ببوصلش الكرز هع ،،*

*أعلن عن نفسي إن في الكشته هههه*

*يالله نشآط وحيويه واسئلهـ هع* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أحلى أحلى كروزهـ في الكشته ...*
*وللحين أقول ليكم إللي أصوت له ينحط في الكشته فحذروني ..هع هع*
*يالله أني أول وحدهـ تسأل*
*نبـــــــــدأ بسم الله..*
*أول سوعـــآل..*
*مآهو شعورك وأنتي معآنآ بآلكشته..؟<~~هزآ سوعآل مضيع روحه*
*الهم..*
*كم إيميل عندك..؟ وشو لونهم..*
*شنو نوع الخط ولونه..؟*
*عطيني أكثر رموز تستخدميهم..؟*
*كم نفرهـ مضيوفه عندش..ومين أول وحده ضآفتش وضفتيهآ..؟*
*عطيني التوبيك تبعش و الصورهـ الرمزيه..؟*
*نزلي لي آخر محآدثه وإزآ مآتقدري إللي بعدهآ .. المهم محآدثه<~~قصدي أهم شي أتعبش*

*خلآآص دولين ع الطآير وسطحيين  هع هع*
*يآلله حلي دولين ولينآآ بآك يآقمر*
*بس إزآ جيتي تحليهم جيبي ويآش كرز<~~لآحول دي يآهي يآهلكرز اللي يسمع تآكله* 

*يآلله سلآلآلآم*
*بــــrــــرب*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *أحلى أحلى كروزهـ في الكشته ...*
> 
> *وأحلى آخر شقآووهـ*  
> *وللحين أقول ليكم إللي أصوت له ينحط في الكشته فحذروني ..هع هع*
> *يالله أني أول وحدهـ تسأل*
> *نبـــــــــدأ بسم الله..*
> *أول سوعـــآل..*
> *مآهو شعورك وأنتي معآنآ بآلكشته..؟<~~هزآ سوعآل مضيع روحه* 
> *شعووور قميل قداً* 
> ...



 

*ههههههههههه* 
*آخر شقآوووهـ وانتين ماجبتي لي شي مااكرمتوني لا بيبسي لا كيت لا جآلكسي* 
*اجيب لش جلي كرز احبه*  
*بش الكرز الحقيقي مااحبه هع*  
*وكل يوووم تعآلي قمر منووورهـ واللهي ،،* 
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب باح ــــــلى شقآووووهـ ^_^*

*تكملهـ للأسئلهـ وهم السمآيلات تفزلي* 

 * ،،  هههههه والله دهـ قميل ،، ،، ،،*

* ،،  ،، ،، وهذا للنآس إلا ماتفهم إلا بالطراقات ههه  ،،*

* ،،  ،،  ،، ،،  ،، ،،*


 * ،،   ،،*

*بآقي كم وآحد احبه بش خلآص وآجد هع* 

*يالله أنتظر بقية الاسئلهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو**
*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هلآآآ‘ع من جديد*
*أقوول بآقي محآدثه لو سمحتي*
*حطي محآدثه وبعدين بحط لك البآقي نص الليل تيب..؟!*
*يالله لك أحلى آيسكريم سنكرس هآآع..*
*لك سؤآل مسكين متغصغص..*
*كم نفرهـ اليوم كلمتي وشنو نك نيمآتهم وصورهم<~~ثلآثه في وآحدهآآع*
*والله مآكو أحد غيري شكله بيهلكش مآشوف أحد جآي*
*بـــرب قلبو*

----------


## كبرياء

*<--- أحم أحم* 
*موجوده لكنهآ خلف الكوآليس هههههههه* 
*المووهم ...~* 
*أنآ شوي مختفيه من جهآزي أول بعدين جآني خبر مفآجأ بأمتحآن هع ..~*
*أدعوو لي بكره هوو <-- طيري ذآكري بس هااع*
*وكرزووهـ دلكي يدك قبل بكره <-- أستعدآدآ لتعذيبك بالكشته :>*
*ولآحد يحش لآ أجي اترفس ببطنكم <-- كدوآ خير منك ههههههه* 
*سي يوو بكررهـ العصر أو المغرب أو الليل <---هههههه مفهيه ..~*
*كبريآء ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *هلآآآ‘ع من جديد*
> 
> *ياهلا وسهلا بشقآووهـ* 
> 
> 
> *أقوول بآقي محآدثه لو سمحتي*
> *حطي محآدثه وبعدين بحط لك البآقي نص الليل تيب..؟!*
> *كملي قمورهـ تنوري* 
> *يالله لك أحلى آيسكريم سنكرس هآآع..*
> ...



 
*تنوري قلبووو ،،*

*بإنتظآر البآقي* 

*ويالله تعآلووو وتنشطوو لهـ* 

*وكل يووم تعآلي قمر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *<--- أحم أحم* 
> *موجوده لكنهآ خلف الكوآليس هههههههه* 
> *المووهم ...~* 
> *أنآ شوي مختفيه من جهآزي أول بعدين جآني خبر مفآجأ بأمتحآن هع ..~*
> *أدعوو لي بكره هوو <-- طيري ذآكري بس هااع*
> *وكرزووهـ دلكي يدك قبل بكره <-- أستعدآدآ لتعذيبك بالكشته :>*
> *هههههههه اوك والله لكـ وحشه انتي واسئلتكـ هع* 
> 
> *وعليي بكرهـ بعد اختبآر* 
> ...



 
*سي يوو قمر وكل يووم تعالي*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*طيب سآمحتك يآ أم إختبآر<~~أني إم إختبآرين أني عندي تطور هع هع*
*المهم نكمل الحديث والأسئله..*
*أول مآتجلسين ع النت تفتحين شنو ..؟المسن أو المنتدى..؟*
*أكثـــر بنوته تستآنسين إزآ شبكت ..؟! عطيني التوبيك والصورهـ تبعهآ..؟!*
*عطيني أكثــر توبيك يعجبك..؟!*
*صوري لي المسن تبعك..؟!*
*أكثر توبيكآتك ..حسيني ولآ حب ولآحزن ولآ عشق..؟!*
*تحطي صور شخصيه..؟!*
*في مرهـ حطيتي صورهـ للكرز..؟!<~~ولآ بتهون عن الكرز هع*
*شخصيتك في المسن مثل شخصية بالمنتدى ..إزآ لآ فصفيهآ لنآ..؟!*
*أإأإمــ بس عفر مقفل مخي شويآت إعذريه..*
*هلمرهـ لك آيسكريم من بآسكن بوديش ونتي إختآري لش هع هع*
*يالله قلبو حليهم* 
*كحكح القديمين المغبرين أشوفهم بينو ..بآقي بعض من النآس موبينين<~~خلآآص لآتحشي دويه*
*آلمهم بكمل نومتي نعسآآنه لحدي*
*أإأإي صح لآتقولي آخر شقآوهـ قولي الضحكة البريئه أو ضحكوهـ البطه أو البطه <~~لآتحب آخر شقآوهـ هع*

*بـــــــرب*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *طيب سآمحتك يآ أم إختبآر<~~أني إم إختبآرين أني عندي تطور هع هع*
> 
> *الله يووفقش ضحكووهـ بش إحنآ نجننهم إذا بيحطوو إثنين مآ نسمح ليهم هع*  
> *المهم نكمل الحديث والأسئله..*
> *أول مآتجلسين ع النت تفتحين شنو ..؟المسن أو المنتدى..؟*
> *امم المنتدى عفر* 
> *أكثـــر بنوته تستآنسين إزآ شبكت ..؟! عطيني التوبيك والصورهـ تبعهآ..؟!*
> *اوكـ رحت شفت والله مش طآلعين ليي* 
> *بش الإيميل تمبيهـ* 
> ...



 

*ضحكووهـ نورتي وعفر ماافي إلا انتين بتسألي*  
*النآسات مختفيين مرهـ ،،* 
*عموماً تسلمي قلبووو ،،* 
*كل يووم تعالي* 
*تحيآاتوو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف الحال  ازياكو << متأثر من الصبح ههه
ويش مسوين 
كيف الحش وياكم << الحش مو زين خخخ
والله وصدناك ياكروزة  
الله يسعدك انشاء الله وتكوني مبسوطة ويانا
برب بجيب لك هدية  :wink:

----------


## الــــنـــاري

باك >> سريع سريع ههه
جاء تلفون عاجل برب
<< بروح اتغدى ههه
بآٍكـْـ’ٌُـْوٌٍ,َ

----------


## Malamh Cute

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> *عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته*
> 
> كيف الحال ازياكو << متأثر من الصبح ههه
> 
> *تمآام ،، وانتون كلكم ازيكو عآملين ايه ،،* 
> ويش مسوين 
> *منيحين نسأل عن المنخشين   ،،*
> ...



 
 
*حيآكـ سيد كل يوووم تعآل ،،*

*سي يووو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> باك >> سريع سريع ههه
> 
> جاء تلفون عاجل برب
> << بروح اتغدى ههه
> بآٍكـْـ’ٌُـْوٌٍ,َ



 
*خخخخخخخخخخ* 

*روح تغدى وتعآل هع ،،* 

*هههههه تلفوون وغداء  ،،* 

*كل يوم تعآل ،،*

*سي يوو*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم
لقد رجعت
نست اقول ليكم تفضلو ههه << تو الناس

المهم ماشفت كيت كات الا منتهي >> اكسبير
اذا تبغيه عادي هُع هُع هُع

المٍهمِ نبدي الكشوتة حقنا

على بركة الله نبداأ
سؤال نمبر ون
<< انا ماقريت الاسلة الي راحت يعني يمكن في مكررين
>> نكمل
كم ايميل عندك , اذا اكثر من واحد ويش يفرقون عن بعض ؟
كم رسالة عندك بكل ايميل وكم رسالة في الجنك ميل
وهل تقرأيأً الرسائل بستمرار لو حاقرتنهم
وكم اكبر عند تجمع عندك من الرسائل
وكم رسالة عندك  في الديلت << المحدوف
السؤال الثاني
بما ان اليوم  الجو جميل على قولتك
ونا كنت ناوي اروح الكرنيش >> بس زين اني مارحت لانها مطرت خخخ
لو فظنا انك طلعتي في هذا الجو الجميل ونتي تتغدي وتمطر عليك ويش بسوي 
<< ويش دخل هذا السؤال ههه
المهم سؤال ثلافة
من عندك في الايميل من اعضاء الشبكة
اذكرين اسمائهم <مو الحقيقية >> لا حق المنتدى خخخ
وهل عندك احد في الايميل تعرفتي عليه عن طريق النت بشكل عام
كم شخص هم  !؟
لو جت اضافة غريبة تقبليها ؟؟
لو جت رسالة على الجوال من رقم غريب وفيها ايميل تضيفنه ؟؟
هل في مرة كلمتي احد ماتعرفيه ؟؟
وهل في مرة كلمتي شخص على انه شخص ثاني وهذا الشخص مشى وايك
وقمتي  تتكلمي عن اسرار بينكم وبعدين اكتشفتي هذا الشيئ؟
في مرة فكرتي تسوين مقلب في احد؟ اذا ايه اذكري المقلب
وذا في احد سو لك مقلب اذكريه ايضاً
امممم ويش باقي بعد
اي صح
السؤال الرابع
ويش طابع نيك نيماتك
ابي النيك النيم مادري التوبيك الحالي والرسالة والصورة
وهل تغيريهم بستمرار او كل سنة مرة ؟
ويشو احلى توبيك عندك في المسن 
ابي كم توبيك من تأليفك وذا ممكن صور تناسبهم

شكلي خلصت ههه
لي باكات ان شاء الله
سي يو ليتر

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *السلام عليكم*
> *هلا وعليكم السلام ،،*
> *لقد رجعت*
> *اهلين نورت  ،،*
> *نست اقول ليكم تفضلو ههه << تو الناس*
> 
> *خخخخ صحيح تو النآس يالله بالع ــآفيه ،،*
> *المهم ماشفت كيت كات الا منتهي >> اكسبير*
> *اذا تبغيه عادي هُع هُع هُع*
> ...



 

*هلا فيكـ سيد ،،*

*حيـــــــــآكـ ونورت ،،*

*كل يووم تعال وهالمرهـ إيا الكيت كآت خخخ* 

*ولي عوودهـ بالتوبيكآت والصور ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرااحب* 
*بآكـ ،،* 
*..! {طبعــــي مع الخلآ ن مااوآطن فرآق } ..!* 



*،،* 



*..][الدنيآ ظلام بلاوجودك ياامي][..*




*،،*



*&..مرتآح وإلايتصنع قلبك الرآحه شآيل في خآطرك وإلا القلب متهني..&*
*،،*
*..ٍ}{ماضنتي هالعمر بنعيشه سوى مآنلتقي ولاعآديجمعــنا الهوى }{..* 






*،،* 

*معـــــقولهـ  كلمه تغيرحآلي معآك تشكك بي وبغلآك..}{* 





*بش تلوويني طبعاً ولي عوودهـ بالبآقي والصوور ،،* 


*اقووم اذاكر هع ،،*



*تحيآتوو*

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآآحب ...~* 
*السلآم عليكم ورحمة آلله وبركآته ...* 
*كيف الحـآآل ؟؟! عـسآك مآطفشتي للحين ؟؟! أي جآيتك كبريآء والله يسآعدك يآقلبهآ ..هآآع*
*المووهم قلتي لي عليك أمتحآن ؟؟ طيب كيف كآن ؟! عسى بس مو مفحطه نسبيآ مثلي*
*يآلله الحمدلله على كل حآل <-- هذي المقدمه هههههههه* 

*سؤآلآتي معروفهـ قد تبعد نسبيآ عن طآبع المسنجر ..~* 
*~ آنسه كرزهـ ... أسمك حلوو بجد لكنه يحمل من الغرآبه الكثير .. يعني أمممم مآ ينعرف وش* 
*طآبعكـ الشخصي ..!؟ فهل لك أن تعطينآ سطرين تتحدثين فيهم عن كرزه ؟؟ <-- خآرج أطآر النت .!*

*~ حينمآ تتضآيق كرزه من شي مآ .. هل تتجه عـآدة للمسن للنسيآن أو تفضفض لأحد .؟!* 
*أو أنهآ تبعد عن هذآ المكآن حتى تهدأ ؟!؟*

*~ من جرح كرزه دآخل النت .. وهل أثر بدآخلك الجرح حتى البكآء ؟؟!*

*~ هل كآن لشبكه النآصره طآبع مميز بدآخل كرزهـ ؟! وإلآ عندك أكثر من منتدى ؟!*

*~ كبريـآآء .. كيف ترين هذه العضـوه ؟ّ؟ <-- أبي أنتقآآد مآبي مدح لآتحآولي ...؟*

*~من دلك على الشبكهـ هنـآ ؟؟! ومن أقرب الأعضآء لك ؟!؟*

*~ كيف لكـ العيش بدون نت خلآل يومين .. بمآ تشغلين وقت فرآغك غير النت ..؟!*

*~ { الكريه - الممل - العاشق - الحزين - الغامض - القاسي - المغرور - المررح }* 
*من هم هؤلآء في إيميلك ؟؟* 
*عطيني توبيكآتهم ..~ مدى قربهم منك ... وعلآقتك فيهم ..!*

*~ متى آخر مره حطيتي لك توبيك أنجليزي وعن أيش كآن يتكلم ؟؟! وإذآ تذكريه حطيه هنـآ ..!؟*

*~ سؤآل شخصي إذآ أمكن ... أي سنه أنتي ؟؟! <-- تجآهلي إذآ مآودك تجآوبي* 

*~ ألتمس بين طيآت قلمك نزفآ مبدعـآ ... ومن جهودك الرآئعه بالمنتدى شخص سآمي ومبدع ..* 
*فم لم نرى للآن نزف قلم كرزهـ ..؟! وإن خآنتني ذآكرتني فأخبريني ..؟!*

*~ مـآهو برج كرزهـ .. ومآهو مدى إيمآنك بالصفآت الموجودهـ فيه ؟؟!*

*~ من آخر من كلمك على المسن اليومـ ؟؟ ومآذآ يعني لك ؟؟!*

*لليوم سأتوقف ..~*
*ولي عودهـ أن شآلله ...* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريـآآء ..~*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الرحمن
صباح  الخيرات 
كيف الحال ويش الاخبار
انشاء الله بخير

ادري وصلة الظهر
بس  انا بديت من الصبح وطلعت خ هع هع هع

امم قلتي عندي ايميل حق المنتديات هل تفتحيه
وهل مضويف فيه احد ؟
تحبي تشتركي في قروبات ؟
ايش افل القروبات بالنسب لك ؟
عالم المسن وين موضعه من حياتك
هل انتي في عالم المسن غير عن الواقع ؟
هل للمسن تأثير على حياتك
كم نسبة تواجد في المسن من يومك ؟
هل تدخلي المسن بشكل يومي !؟
في مرة انسرق من عندك ايميل ؟
اذا فيه كم ايميل انسرق من عندك ؟

هذول يكفو اليوم مافي خيال
بدعنا ماوصلنا الى  قسم التخيولات ههه
سي ياااااااا

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *مرآآآحب ...~* 
> *ياهلا وغلا بإلا مو مبينه هع :)*
> *السلآم عليكم ورحمة آلله وبركآته ...* 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته*
> *كيف الحـآآل ؟؟! عـسآك مآطفشتي للحين ؟؟! أي جآيتك كبريآء والله يسآعدك يآقلبهآ ..هآآع*
> *تمآم وانتين ،، للحين ماطفشت مافي احد يسآل غيرضحوكه :)*
> *المووهم قلتي لي عليك أمتحآن ؟؟ طيب كيف كآن ؟! عسى بس مو مفحطه نسبيآ مثلي*
> *ههههههه ،، الحمد لله تمآم وإن شاء الله خير*
> 
> ...



 
*هلا وغلا ومو مآتجي مرهـ ثآنيه هع ،،*

*كل يووم تعآلي*

*سي يوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الرحمن*
> 
> *هلا وعليكم السلآم ورحمة الله وبركآته*
> 
> *صباح الخيرات* 
> 
> *مسآء الخيرات* 
> *كيف الحال ويش الاخبار*
> *انشاء الله بخير*
> ...



 
 
*خخخخخخخ ياالله انتظر التخيلآت إن ماجننتكم ههه* 

*سي يوو وكل يووم تعآل ،،*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ســــلآآآمز من جديد*
*أقول إفصخي عبآتش مآبوديش بآسكن مآحطيتي المحآدثه*
*مآرح أسئل إلآ لمآ تحطي محآدثه أني مآلي دخل*
*إسمعي كلآمي لآن أني أصغر منش بسنه هع هع*
*بقوم وإزآ رجعت أبغى المحآدثه لآتنسي أبغى أشوفش فيهآ مربوووووشه*

*يــلآ سيـــآ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *ســــلآآآمز من جديد*
> 
> *هلا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته هلا بضحكووهـ*  
> *أقول إفصخي عبآتش مآبوديش بآسكن مآحطيتي المحآدثه*
> *ههههههه ماليي شغ ــل مو إذا لبست عبآتي تقوولي افصخ* 
> *واسمع كلآمي اني اكبر منش هع* 
> *مآرح أسئل إلآ لمآ تحطي محآدثه أني مآلي دخل* 
> *إسمعي كلآمي لآن أني أصغر منش بسنه هع هع*
> *هههههه مآفي اني اكبر منش انتين طآوعيني يعني* 
> ...



 
*ضحكوووهـ اسألي يعني واللهي واني بآحط لش المحآدثهـ الأربعآء*  
*إذا تمبيني مربووشهـ هع هع*  
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## كبرياء

*~ سؤآل شخصي إذآ أمكن ... أي سنه أنتي ؟؟! <-- تجآهلي إذآ مآودك تجآوبي 

ههههه طيبه معكم واللهي بمآ إنها كشته اسألو برآحتكم* 

*إحم ثآلث ثآنوي  السؤال إلا يسدح نفسه لكـ* 

*توقعتي إني في ثآلث او اصغر او اكبر جآوبيه هع*
 
*لآ وآلله مآ تـووقعتكـ بثآآلث توقعت أصغر*
*بس كذآ إحسـآس جآني أمممممم يمكن تقريبآ بأولى ثآنوي هع*
*آلله يوووفقك أن شآلله ..,*

----------


## كبرياء

*هـآآيوو ..~* 
*كيف الحآل اليووم ..؟؟!*
*بمـآ أنوو أنـآ مستآنسه أمتحآن بكره تم إلغآءه هع بجننك بكم سؤآل <--* 

*~ آنسه كرزهـ ... مترددهـ في كشف نزف حروفهـآ ...~ لكنني هنآ الأن أبي منك مقطع أو حتى ربع موضوع ... تكلمي فيه عن أشيـآء تخآف منهـآ كرزه ...؟!* 

*~ مـآتحفظي المحآدثآت ؟! <- كأني قريت عنك كذآ ..؟! طيب أبيك تحفظي آخر محآدثه صـآرت ..* 
*شوفي لكـ أي شخص من المضآفين عندك وأطلبي منه يعطيكـ صفه مآيحبهآ فيك ولززمي عليه يجآوب* 
*وأبي المحآآدثه هنـآآ ؟؟؟*

*~ أبي 6 صور رمزيهـ دآئمآ  تستخدميهم ؟؟!*

*~ مبدعهـ أنتي حقآ ... وأنـآ من جد مآأجآآمل بمـآ أنك مشرفة منتدى المسجآت يعني عندك درآيه بأحلى المسجآت بقسمك ... أبي تعطيني رآآبط لأحلى مسجآت عجبتك .. أيآ كآن نوعهـآ ...* 
*وقبل مـآتسدحي لي الرآآبط ... تمسكي المسجآت واللي ينآسب تسويه كـ توبيكـ لوونيه ..~*
*وأبي موضوع بمنتدى المسنجريآت من مجهود آنسه كرزهـ وترآني ملززمه بقوه ورآح أنتظر الموضوع ؟؟!*

*~ شوفي أنـآ مآلي خآطر أتعبك والله ... بس أبي أشوف أبدآعك ... فلآ تبخلي علينآ فيه ...* 
*وقولي لي هل كتبت آنسه كرزهـ من قبل خآطره ؟؟!* 
*إذآ إي أبي تنزليهآ هوون يآ تحطيهآ أو ترفقيهآ بملف ورد ...* 

*سأكتفي للآن ..* 
*ولي عوده اليوم ..~*
*لكن لآحقآ ...* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *~ سؤآل شخصي إذآ أمكن ... أي سنه أنتي ؟؟! <-- تجآهلي إذآ مآودك تجآوبي* 
> 
> *ههههه طيبه معكم واللهي بمآ إنها كشته اسألو برآحتكم* 
> 
> *إحم ثآلث ثآنوي  السؤال إلا يسدح نفسه لكـ* 
> 
> *توقعتي إني في ثآلث او اصغر او اكبر جآوبيه هع*
> 
> *لآ وآلله مآ تـووقعتكـ بثآآلث توقعت أصغر*
> ...



 
*ههههههههه طلعتي مآتعرفي تخمني هع صغرتيني سنتين* 

*تسلمي قلبووو ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *هـآآيوو ..~* 
> *اهلين بكـ يالغلا ،،*
> *كيف الحآل اليووم ..؟؟!*
> *منيحهـ وانتين إن شاء الله منيحهـ* 
> *بمـآ أنوو أنـآ مستآنسه أمتحآن بكره تم إلغآءه هع بجننك بكم سؤآل <--* 
> *هع طيب تنوري الكشته*  
> *~ آنسه كرزهـ ... مترددهـ في كشف نزف حروفهـآ ...~ لكنني هنآ الأن أبي منك مقطع أو حتى ربع موضوع ... تكلمي فيه عن أشيـآء تخآف منهـآ كرزه ...؟!* 
> *كرزهـ تخآف من جرح النآس لهآ ربمآ لأن لا تود يوم ان تَجرح او* 
> 
> ...



 
*ياهلآ فيكـ ،،*

*كل يووم تعآلي ،،* 

*سي يوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بآكـ* 
*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=77110&referrerid=37262*  


*هم رووعهـ المسجآت وحلو انو مجهوودهآ :)* 
*[c=4]~ وينك تعبت وانآ ادور عليك ..![/c=7]* 

*~وينك تعبت وانآ ا دورعليك..!* 
*[c=1]..ْ~ اتذكرك مثل الأمآني الحآالمهـ ذكرآك في قلبي خآلدهـ ..}[/c=13]* 
*                                       ..ْ~اتذكرك مثل الأمآني الحآالمه ـذكرآك في قلبي خآلدهـ..}*

*اوو* 
*[c=1]..ْ~ اتذكرك مثل الأمآني الحآالمهـ ذكرآك في قلبي خآلدهـ ..} [/c=19]*  
*..ْ~اتذكرك مثل الأمآني الحآالمه ـذكرآك في قلبي خآلدهـ..}*

*[c=1]مآبقى بالدنيآ إنسآن غيري وفي ..![/c=4]*

*مآبقى بالدنيآإنسآن غيري وفي..!* 
*وعذراً بآقي اثنين بكرهـ احطهم نعست هع :)*

*وضحووكه، وينش اليووم مش مبينه بطوووهـ تعآلي ،،* 
*ورقم الرد مميز هع* 
*امم وتصبحو على خير ،،* 
*سي يوو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*كــــآآني وصلت قصدي جيت هع*
*أني متغبيه أمس لآن كآن عندي إختبآر وحطيت حرتي في الكتآب كل مرهـ أنقص* 
*بس هلمرهـ عصبت ونقهرت وحطيت حرتي فيه لكن زين طلعت بفآئدهـ هع*
*المهم مآ علينآ*
*نرجع لمحور الحديث ..*
*سؤآل يطرح نفسه ..*
*متى تخلص الكشته بتآعك<~~أهم شي يوم الأربعآء مآتخلص عشآن نحط أسئلة تخيل هع*
*المهم..*
*يمآ إنك في ثآلث ثآنوي متى تدخلين المسن ..؟!*
*لمآ تحلي وآجبآتش عآدي تكوني جآلسه ع النت يعني الجهآز على جنب ونتي تحلي مرهـ تكلمي خويآتش ومرهـ تحلي..؟!<~~يعني زيي هع*
*تآيب أإأم <~~مو عآرفه ويش تسأل مفهيه لحدهآ مآدري رآسهآ يعورهآ*
*عطيني توبيك ..*
*..حسيني*
*.. حب*
*..حزن*
*..جرح*
*..رومآنس*

*عطيني صورهـ موآصفآتهآ..*
*..بنوته طآيحه وكأن الجروح قتلتهآ..<~~يالله عآد سوي بحث هع*

*..صورهـ الخلفيه حقتهآ تكون سودهـ*

*أإأمـ تستخدمي نصوص سريعه ..؟!*
*كم نفرهـ شآبكه ألحين..؟!*

*نفر فرهـ عن الموضوع ..اليوم شفت بنيه وذكرتش بس قلت هدي هآدئه وكرزوهـ مربوشه تقول هع..*

*آلمهم ..ويش بعــد..*
*بس عفر بروح أشوف ويش علينآ بكرآ آآهـ يآقلبي*
*بــــرب بطيخوهـ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ههههههههههه*  
*ضحكوووهـ وحشتيني يآبطهـ امس مآحطيتي اسئلهـ ،،* 
*خخخخ ويلي ع البنت إلا شفتيهآ هههه ،،* 
*امآ لو اطلع اني هع :) ،،* 
*عموماً لا مو الأربع ــــــآء تخلص في مجآل لأسئلة الخيآل خخخ ،،*

*كل يووم تعآلي* 
*برب ،،*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *كــــآآني وصلت قصدي جيت هع*
> 
> *اهلين نورتي بطووهـ وحشتيني انتي واسألتكـ هع*  
> *أني متغبيه أمس لآن كآن عندي إختبآر وحطيت حرتي في الكتآب كل مرهـ أنقص* 
> *بس هلمرهـ عصبت ونقهرت وحطيت حرتي فيه لكن زين طلعت بفآئدهـ هع*
> *هههههه إذا تجيبي درجهـ كآملهـ لكـ مني روحة بآسكن إلا وعدتيني* 
> *بهآ وغيرتي رآيكـ بطهـ *  
> *ربي يوووفقش يالغلا ،،*
> *المهم مآ علينآ*
> ...



 


*جنني آخر سؤآل*  
*كل يووم تعآلي بطووهـ* 
*سي يوو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*وآآآآآآآآآل مآحد جآ سألش غيري ..*
*آلمهم أني أشك أنش ويآيي في المدعسه<~~بنطرد والسبه الهدرهـ*
*المهم* 
*غيري التوبيك تبعك ألحيـــن وصوريهـ ليي..*
*صوري ليي المتصلين عندش واللي مو متصلين<~~أسئله شوي وتعب هآآآع*
*بس خلي البآقي لبكرآآ لآن توني جآيه والمخ مقفل* 
*بـــــــــرب*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *وآآآآآآآآآل مآحد جآ سألش غيري ..*
> 
> *اهلين بطووهـ اي مدلعيني خلهم بكيفهم هع*  
> *سيد اين انت يآ اخ العرب*  
> *كبريآء اين انتِ يافتآهـ*  
> *آلمهم أني أشك أنش ويآيي في المدعسه<~~بنطرد والسبه الهدرهـ*
> *هههههه واني شآكهـ وبننطرد شكلنآ جميع هع ،،*
> *المهم* 
> *غيري التوبيك تبعك ألحيـــن وصوريهـ ليي..*
> ...



 

*كل يوووم تعآلي قموورهـ* 
*سي يوو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*بآآآآك على السريع ..*
*بمآ إنو مآفي أحد متصل خيوهـ يعني الكل غير متصل*
*طيب وأني طلبت تصوريهم بعد*
*إزآ يبينو إيميلآتهم الله يخلي الفوتو أمسحي إيميلآتهم مآعندي أني حجآيج خيوهـ*
*قآلك معلمه أني تتحججيي مآحليتي الوآجب هع هع ترآ أجيب لش معلمه الكيمياء  <~~لان حتى المديره تخآف منهآ*
*ببـــــــــــرب*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *بآآآآك على السريع ..*
> 
> *اهلين بطووهـ ،،* 
> *بمآ إنو مآفي أحد متصل خيوهـ يعني الكل غير متصل*
> *طيب وأني طلبت تصوريهم بعد*
> *إزآ يبينو إيميلآتهم الله يخلي الفوتو أمسحي إيميلآتهم مآعندي أني حجآيج خيوهـ*
> *هع زين ،،*
> *قآلك معلمه أني تتحججيي مآحليتي الوآجب هع هع ترآ أجيب لش معلمه الكيمياء <~~لان حتى المديره تخآف منهآ* 
> *هع من هي معلمتكم يمكن اعرفهـآ*  
> ...



 
*حيآش بطوووهـ كل يووم تعآلي ،،*

*الح ــــــين باذاكر بعد شوووي إن شآء الله اح ــــطهـ ،،*  
*سي يوو*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ســـــــــلآلآمز...*
*مبروك اليوم الأربعآء<~~مآجآ إلآ بطلعة الروح آآهـ يآقلبي*
*آلمهم مآعلينآ* 
*أخبآروووش قلبوو ويش مسويه*
*أخبآر ثآلث معآش أكيد حيآة الفهد تعلمش<~~لآتشرهي عليهآ مخرفه* 
*آلمهم نسأل لو تبغي رآحه* 
*لآآآآآ‘ع مآعندي دلع بنآت مسكي الورقه*
*يآلله قلبو تخيلي معآي*
*توش شآبكه بسم الله وفآتحه المسن وصلت لش إضآفه .. الإيميل بنآتي يعني كأنه بنوته إللي ضآيفه*
*بتقبلي..؟!!*

*نفرض أنش قبلتي وكلمتيهآ وكلمتش وكأنهآ تعرفش وقآلت لش كل شي عنش ونتينآ علآمآت تعجب في فيسش*
*ونتينآ إلآ غصب تبي تعرفي من هي .. بس هلمخلوقه مآرضيت تقول لش ونتينآ ضليتي تحآيلي فيهآ تقوول*
*ونتينآ تكلميهآ أهي سكتت ومآردت كل أخوش جآي ورآش يقول لش تكلمي من..*
*إنتي قلتي له بسآلفه ..ولمآ خلصتي أهو كآن ميت ضحك عليش وقآل لش ترآ هذآ أنآ سويته عشآن أتعيلف بش* 
*شنو رآح تكون ردة فعلش..؟!!*

*......*

*إفرضي يوم من الأيآم كنتي مفهيه لحدك جيتي بتفتحي المسن كل يطلع لك كلمة المرور خطأ  ورديتي حطيتيهآ عشرين مرهـ بس نفس الشي ..شنو رآح تسوين حزتهآ..؟*

*جربتي بعد فترهـ تدخلين ودخل وتدكرتي إنش حطيتي رقم بدل رقم ..حزتهآ شنو رآح تقولين عن نفسش..؟!!*

*...*
*عطيني يآبعد قلبي توبيك البنت المتصله رقم .. 1 و5 و6*

*وعطيني صورة البنت الغير متصله رقم..  9و 4 و3*

*وبش حلي دولين أول* 
*ولش بونتي*
*بــــــــــرب حووبي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *ســـــــــلآلآمز...*
> *هلا وعليكم السلام منوورهـ بطووهـ* 
> 
> *مبروك اليوم الأربعآء<~~مآجآ إلآ بطلعة الروح آآهـ يآقلبي*
> *آلمهم مآعلينآ* 
> 
> *هع وانتين بع ـد مبرووكـ ،،*
> *أخبآروووش قلبوو ويش مسويه*
> 
> ...



 
*هع خلصتهم بطووهـ* 

*حيآش قلبووو ،،*

*كل يوم تعآلي* 

*سي يوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب*

*ضحكووهـ انبسطي المحآدثه جآيه في الطريق هع ،،*

*سي يوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**مرح ـــبآ ياحلووه ..~**ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**مرح ـــبآ ياحلووه ..~**قام احلى حرم نسيبووو بإرسال 22/11/29 07:54 م:**هااااااااااي كيفيك ياحلوه من زمان ما عم نشوفك وينك انتي 
**ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**هلا موقوده**ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**:p**احلى حرم نسيبووو:**اها اوكي*
*قام احلى حرم نسيبووو بإرسال 22/11/29 08:01 م:**شو عم تعملي*
*ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**افرفر في منتدى النآثره هعهع ..~**قام احلى حرم نسيبووو بإرسال 22/11/29 08:05 م:**اها اولتيلي 
**قام احلى حرم نسيبووو بإرسال 22/11/29 08:05 م:**زين اليوم ما بتطلعي ما بتروحي مكان 
**قام احلى حرم نسيبووو بإرسال 22/11/29 08:07 م:***-)*
*ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**يمكن اي ويمكن لا هع وانتين .~**احلى حرم نسيبووو:**ما ادري*
*احلى حرم نسيبووو:**قلت اذا مابتروحي مكان وش رايش نروح القطيف مول مشتهيه باستا نروح ناخذ الينا وش رايش*
*ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**ههههه نروح بش ياكثر بني قطفن إلا هنآك* *ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**متى اخلص ثالث واسويي الندووه ليهم بس هعهع ..~**قام احلى حرم نسيبووو بإرسال 22/11/29 08:13 م:**فشلونا:$
**ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**هههه اي والله لويعطووني تصريح* *ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**وانصح القزع* *:p ..~**
**قام احلى حرم نسيبووو بإرسال 22/11/29 08:16 م:**ايييه خليها على ربنا بس 
**قام احلى حرم نسيبووو بإرسال 22/11/29 08:16 م:**وش اخبار سبلان العائله*
*ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**ههههه قلبي متحمل ويش وإلا ويش**ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**هههه تمآم يسألووو عنش* *:p*
*ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**تمبي احد منهم اه* *ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**:p**قام احلى حرم نسيبووو بإرسال 22/11/29 08:17 م:**ومامتو ام ....~*
*احلى حرم نسيبووو:**تصقعهم اكيد تمام يجيبو الصمرقع بعد بيصيروا مو تمام هع هع اللهم لاحسسد يعني الا يشوف يقول يبين فيهم دولين بع هع هع*
*ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**ههههههههه منيحه زي ماهي لا تغير* *ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**هههههه اي والله قنووووون قداً* *ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**يالله سي يووو بعد تشوونه باقووم اخلص عشآن نطلع ..~**احلى حرم نسيبووو:**هع هع شفتي امس بدلة تيشر الانجليش و الا راحت عليش*
*احلى حرم نسيبووو:**هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**ههههههههه لا شفتها**احلى حرم نسيبووو:**قمة الجرفله هالانسانه*
*ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**كآن قرفليه اوي**ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**شرشووحه بالأصح هعهع**احلى حرم نسيبووو:**ههه تصقعها ما تعرف تنسق لونين مع بعض*
*احلى حرم نسيبووو:**:d*
*ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**هههههه اي والله هي بعد يمبى يها دوره نصآئح ..~**ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**ويالله سي يووو ..~**ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**عشان اخلص ونطلع* *ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**:p**احلى حرم نسيبووو:**اوكي نص ساعه واني عندج هع هع قلبت كويتيه منيه لين ما اشوفش بقلب سيرلانكيه شكلي هع هع*
*ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح     ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**ههههههه* *احلى حرم نسيبووو:**ياللله بااااااااااااااااااااي*
*ال     ح     ــب خآلد و     ح ــبي خآلد      وبآقي     للي ا     ح     ــبه ..     ~     :**
**باي*
*ههههه ترى صآيرين عآقلين مآنمبى نطلع جنووننآ للملأ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههه ..~*
*وش بلآكمـ نمتوآ ....}* 
*شكلي بس أنآ الطفرآآنه هنآ ...}* 
*ونآزل علي الهدوء ..!*
*كرووزهـ ...* 
*أبي أسدح لكـ بكرره أن شآلله كم سؤآل :> <---- موآعيد هي .! هههههههه* 
*المووهم أن شآلله يمديني ...* 
*لآزم أقصفك ..* 
*وبلآ نوووووم wake up* 
*سي يوو ...~* 
*كبريآء ...}*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب*

*اممم طيب هو اساساً مابقى شي ع الكشته ..~*

*ومآراحـ ادلع إلا يبي يجي يسأل يتفضلـ حيآهـ :>*

*سلام*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ههههه 
اي والله من زمااان ما دخلت ع الكشته هع هع 
وشكلكم نمتووا عدل  :sleep: 
مريحينش خيه كروزه واااايد  :toung: 
بما انه ما بقى شي ع الكشته بسأل سؤال وااحد بس عفر 
وبما اني اجي بس اقرأ الكشته ولا اسأل 
ووووو تقدري اتقولي اني انسيت الاسئله اللي كشّتوك بها فبسأل ع الطاااير هع 
المــــــــهم >> اخلصي علينا يا بنت احم
* ابى منك توبيك يناسبني خخخ >> كيف اصير دي ما ادري ههههه
واذا ما اعرفتي اليه ابى توبيك عن الصداقه حلو وقميل مثلك قموووره 
* طيب وابى محادثه من محادثاتك اليوووم >> يعني سؤالي مو صعب خخخ
وقولي لي الحين كم نفره متصله وياااش 
وكم نفره غير متصل واذا فيه بالخارج او سأعود حالاً قولي مو مشكله هع 

وبس بجد مو صعبين 
ما اتوقع لي بآآآك هع
تحياااااتووو
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بآٍكـْـ’ٌُـْوٌٍ,َ
السلام عليكمو’ 
ويش صاير هنا, عفر انا عفر اني ضيعت الموضوع عفر
المهم عفر الحين ذكرته عفر
عاد الحين وقت صلاة ’وعفر وقت نوم
فـ عرني, اني باجي بكىرى عفر وبحط كم سؤال تحلية عفر’
وبما ان في ندائء اليي بلبي النداء عفر
عفر  بىآـىي نعسان حده
لي بآٍكـْـٌُـٍْ’َ, انشاء الله
،،،ىـياتو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*سلام ،،*

*خلصت الكشته من زمآن << بس صآيرهـ مشغوولهـ شووي ماادخل وآجد ،،*

*اختارووإلا بعدي ،،*

*صوتو وشوفو نتائج التصويت ،،*

*اني عن نفسي ودي شوق المحبة*

*سلآم*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سلامٌ عليكم..


واني بعد ودي شوق وبقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة



موفقين..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*حـــــــــــــــوو طآآخ<~~طلع لغبآر* 
*أخبآآركم وش مسويين وشحتووووني وآآآجد*
*يالله خلصت كشتش كرزوهـ<~~قدييمه هآع*
*يالله جيبو شوق ..*
*صآر حظهآ عدل شوق في الاجآزهـ عشآن تكسير الايآدي هـــآع*
*يالله نستنآهآ* 
*بـــــــــــرب*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووء
طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ طييييييييييييخ طووووووووووووووخ
>> ويش فيك ماتشوف
<<< لا اشوف بس مافي  بريك ولا في هرن هع هع هع

السلام علي ـــكمو
ـكـ:يـف  ح ـآلـكـمـوو
صدقة بطوطة طالع الغبار
وين    الناس >> شكلهم زهقو من التحقيق
زي مازهقو من كونان هههه
الله يغربل الدراسة << ويش دخل هذا في الموضوع !!
المهم انا  اليوم رايق من الصبح قلت بجي اسير عليكم
سلامو وكيف الحالو  ويلا مع السلامو
نشوفكم على خيركو انشاء الله
،ٌْ،ٍَْ،ٌـِيٌ ٍ ًيـىآتٌوُ

----------


## Malamh Cute

> سلامٌ عليكم.. 
> 
> واني بعد ودي شوق وبقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة 
> 
> 
> 
> موفقين..



 
*ياهلا وغلا ..*

*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*

*ومآيصير خآطرك إلا طيب حبووبه ،،*

 :rolleyes:

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *حـــــــــــــــوو طآآخ<~~طلع لغبآر* 
> 
> *أخبآآركم وش مسويين وشحتووووني وآآآجد*
> *يالله خلصت كشتش كرزوهـ<~~قدييمه هآع*
> *يالله جيبو شوق ..*
> *صآر حظهآ عدل شوق في الاجآزهـ عشآن تكسير الايآدي هـــآع*
> *يالله نستنآهآ* 
> 
> *بـــــــــــرب*



 
*هلوو ضحكووهـ* 

*هع انووو إجآزهـ عفر اني إلا قديمه هيهي  >> الفيوزآت دآقهـ* 

*نعثآآنهـ اوي هع وودي في نومهـ قميلهـ  ،،*

*سي يو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووء*
> *طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ طييييييييييييخ طووووووووووووووخ*
> 
> *هدي يآولد في حريم* 
> *>> ويش فيك ماتشوف*
> *<<< لا اشوف بس مافي بريك ولا في هرن هع هع هع*
> 
> *في بوري هيهي >> دآقهـ الحآلهـ* 
> *السلام علي ـــكمو*
> ...



 
*مآعليه لاتعتبوو نعثآآآآنه واللهي بش جآ في بآلي ارد  ،،*

*وعفر ودي اغترف إعترآف ختير ،،*

*كل كشتاتكم حيبتهم مآعدآ*


*كشتتي  وبقووهـ مش عجبآني* 

*والنآري تسلم ع المرور الختير * 

*كل يووم تعآآآآل* 

*سي يو* 

*كروزهـ ..~*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اني اقول الموضوع ضااااع << بسم الله عليه هههه
كنت ادوره وما شفته هع هع
عفر نااام لو انتوو اللي نمتووو 
<< ما عليه استحملوواا فيوزي ضاربين من النعس خخخ
قلتووو كشتة شوق في الاجازه !!!
جت الاجازه وخلصت وبتجي اجازتي حقت محرم خخخ وانتووو بعدكم هع 
يلااا ننتظر شوااقه يمكن يرجع الحمااس عدل مره ثانيه :)
لي عوده اذا ابتدت الكشتوووه *_*
تحيااااااتوووو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*شوق المحبة*

*مُبدعتنآ تم القبض عليكِ مُتلبسه ولا مفر من الكشته هع ،،*

*ياليت احد يقول ليهآ :) ..~*

*سي يوو*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *اني اقول الموضوع ضااااع << بسم الله عليه هههه*
> 
> *ههههه اندعث وثل الثفحهـ مليون* 
> 
> 
> *كنت ادوره وما شفته هع هع*
> *عفر نااام لو انتوو اللي نمتووو* 
> 
> *هو نآم وإحنآ نمنآ هههه >> عطيتكم خبر إن فيوزآتي دآقهـ* 
> ...



 
*نورتي حبووبه ،،*

*سي يوو*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

_موضوع حلوووووو_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

انا اصوت لدمعه ع السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

كروزة غناتي انتي.. 

مايصير خاطرك إلا طيب.. 



أني ابلغ شوووووق وعلى رسم الخدمة هههههههههههه 

موفقين يارب...

----------


## شوق المحبة

(*_*) (*_*) (*_*)


ويـــــــــلي .. وش ذي الورررطه !!


 وأنا أقول غ ــابت الكـ ش ـته وووين !!


وبالأخ ــيررر ترج ــعونها بي !! تهــيء تــهيء !!


وهيييي إنتي دمـ ع ـوه ما تـ س ـتحي مـ س ـتانسه بعد >> أراويكِ التكفيخ بعدين ~_~ ..


..

..


إح ــم إح ــم >> بتلقي خ ـطبه هههههههه ..


إوكي ح ـبايبي مـ ش ـكووورين عالدع ــوووه ^_^ >> مـ س ـتانسه ..


خ ـذوووا راح ـتكم بالأس ــئله بس لا تـ س ـووون زح ــمه ههههههه ..


ودمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## كبرياء

*ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح*

*<~ وصلت المهبوله* 
*وأووووول وحده فديتني ..! <--* 
*كنت أنتظر تطيحي الفرريسه حق أنـآ أصطآدك  <-- لآعتب مفهيه* 

*المووهم ..~*
*شخـبآآرك شوآآقه ؟؟! أن شآلله بخير ؟!*

*~ في يوم من الأيآآم <-- بقول قصه  فتحت شووق الايميل ... ومـآتلآقي في ولآ وحدهـ .!*
*وبعد تمعن وتمعن مآ وصلتي لأي نتيجه .!*
*وين النآس .! المتصلين صفر وغير المتصلين بعد صفر .!  وين رآآآحوآ ..!؟؟* 
*مـآهي أول ردة فعل لك؟!*


*~ مبدعتنآ ..~ من عـآلم الصور والتوبيكآت أحلى الجديد ......} هل دآئمآ توبيكآتك من صنع يدك* 
*وكذلك الصوره وإلآ تستخدمي غير؟!*

*~ المسن ببسآطه مـآذآ يعني لك ؟؟؟ فكرتي بيوم في أعتزآله ولو يومين ؟!إذآ إي ليش؟!*

*~ من آخر شخص ضفتيه ؟؟ ومـآهي صلتك فيه؟؟ قريبه أخت صآحبهـ ....ألخ ؟؟* 

*~ شخص لآ يستحق التوآجد بايميل شوق المحبه .. لسبب أو لآخر لكن لآ سبب لحذفه* 
*مآهي نظرتك إليه؟!وهل يوجد في إيميلك نـآس تدخل وتطلع ووجودهآ مو فآرق معك؟!*

*~ هي يوجد في إيميلك من تفصحين له بأسرآرك ؟!كم وحده ؟!*

*~ شوق المحبه ..<--- هل يرتبط نكك الحالي بالأيميل ؟؟!*

*أمممممم ألحين <-- بس ألحين بكتفي باللي وصل* 
*والجآيآت أكثر .....}* 
*أنتظروني <-- خخ دعآيه ههههه* 
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

صباح الخير....

كيفك شوووق ؟؟ 

شخبارك؟؟


إن شاء الله مبسوطة مع الكشوتة؟؟  :toung: 



جيت وجبت لك معاي هدية.. :weird: 


تدري ..ماحسيت عندي وقت كافي.بس قلت لا لازم نوصل الهدية لاصحابها.. :toung: 



الهدية هي اسألتك اللي سألتيني وياها..مردودة عليك غناتي..>>ماصار عندي وقت الليلة ..


بكرة إن شاء الله على خير جايك نصيبك..



تفضلي...

اتمنى ماتكون صعبة عليييك  :rolleyes: 








> الـ س ـلام ع ــليكم والرح ــمه ..
> 
> 
> 
> ص ـباااح الـ خ ـير ش ـووواقة .. 
> 
> تفـ ض ـلي كم س ـؤال خ ـفيفين من ع ـندي ^_^ .. 
> 
> 7
> ...



 

سأعووود قريباً... :amuse:  
موفقة دوماً عزيزتي..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

مساء الخييييييييييييييير


كيفك ش ـــوق 

وش مسوية مع الكشوتة..أشوفك مابينتي.. :toung:  خفتي من الأسألة ؟؟



طيب قبل لاننشف ريقك..

قلت اجيب لك معاي كابتشينو حبيبك  :toung: >>>من الصور اللي حطيتيها 






اممممم


يلا نبدأ ؟؟


بسم الله..


1/ كم ايميل تمتلك ش ــوق المح ــبة ؟؟


ومايُميز كلُ منهم عن الآخر..؟؟ 



2/ هل كان للمسنجر دور ..

في تعميق علاقة شوق المحبة بأحدهم...


أو حتى  العكس لاسمح الله ؟؟



3/ شوق المحبة.. هل تُفصح لأحدهم بسر من أسرارها..

من خلال محادثة مسن..؟؟



4/ أحتاجك ،،،، أشتاق لك... من تختار شوق من الأشخاص المُضافين لتهديه هذه الكلمات ...

حتى وإن كان أكثر من شخص واحد؟؟



5/ ماعليك أمر حبابة >>> أجمل توبيك..من الأشخاص المُضافين لديك..


مع أجمل صورة عرض..>>بنتعبك في التحميل شوي  :toung: 



6/ توبيك أثر في شخص شوق المحبة...

من التوبيكات الموجودين عندك...


سواء تأثير بفرح أو بغضب أو حزن أو قلق وماالى ذلك  ...




7/ متى آخر مرة ضحكتي فيها في محادثة من قلب..ومع من ؟؟ وليش؟ >>>لقافة  :weird: 



8/ شوق المحبة .. اي نوع من التوبيكات تُفضل؟ 



9/ الرسائل الفورية ..ماذا تعني لك؟؟؟



اممممم وبس  :rolleyes: 

اتمنى ماأكون ثقلت عليك..

واتمنى تكون الأسألة خفاف دم على قلبك... :toung: 



سأعود بإذن الله...>>>للتطفيش بقية  :toung: 




موفقة بعون ٍ من رب ٍ كريم..


دمتي بعناية الأله...

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحباااا :bigsmile: 
كيفكم ؟؟ كيف كشتتكم ؟؟
امممممممم
 من زمان ماجيت هون عفر 
مبدعتنا شوااااقة
بما آنك بنت يعني مثلي 
ووو كلنا خوات ،،، 
فعندي قانون لايطبق إلا على البنات 
ارحموا من في الارض يرحمكم من في السماء :toung: 
فآني بعطيك بس كم سؤال 
افتحي باب خياااالك وجاوبي على الاسئلة 
الاسئلة:
1/ لو كنتي تمزحي مع بنت في الماسنجر و زعلتيها يعني زعلتيها عددددددل ويمكن بعد جرحتيها بدون ماتدي آنها زعلت منك وفي اليوم التالي جيتي بتكلميهاإلا حاطة لك بلوك ( مؤقت )ويش بذور في راااسك في هذي اللحظة ؟؟
ويش بكون موقفك منها بعد ماتدري آنك زعلتيها ؟؟ مع العلم آنها لا تسامح ٌإلا بالموووت 
2/ كم عدد المتصلين حاليا ؟؟
3/ كم عدد الاضافات إلا عندك ؟؟
4/ صار لك إنك كنتي تبغي تكلمي أحد بس كانت مو فاضية يعني مشغولة ؟؟ وطبعا مع ذكر من الاسم او صلة القرابة ؟؟

اممممممم
بس خلالالالاص 
مو كأنهم شوية مو  :huh: 
يلا 
جاوبي عليها 
موفقه :noworry:

----------


## كبرياء

*وترآآكمت الوآآجبآآت كلوووووش <-- يآشين الشمآآته هآآع ..~* 
*دآآخلهـ أسير وأطلع هههههه* 
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآء*

----------


## شوق المحبة

ويــلي ويــلالالالاه *_* ..


من أولها كذا !!


هذا وأنا الطيبه وما أس ـوي شئ فيكم !! >> س ـكتي لا يزيدوا *_* ..


لكن الله عالمفترررري ههههههههه ..


يـ س ـلم لي قلبكم عالأس ـئله الفنتكيه ..


ش ـويات برووح أرد على كم موض ــوع >> البنت مـ غ ـبررره ..


وراج ـعه لكم ^_^ ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مرحباااااا كروزه 
اويلي اويلاااااه وش دااا الكلام اللي قريته هع 
اني اللي هو اني بسم الله على عمري بعد شوق ؟ يماااه لا تصدقوها ههههه
احم احم خخخ
*&*&*
مرحبا شواااقه القمرررر غناتي 
اخباااااارش ؟؟ ان شاء الله مستانسه 
ان شاء الله خلصتي واجباتش وذااااكرتي عسى ما عليش امتحانات خخخ 
متى بتعطلو خخخ استهبل هع اي شفت حالي قريب بعطل له 

قبل لا نبدأ كشتتنااااا وياش قلنا بنضيييفك بشوكولاته  
وبما انه الحين في الشتاااا ما يشربوا بااارد << ما يصلح خخخ
فشربي من اللي جابته لش دمعة على السطور الكابتشينوا حقش ههههه

يلااا استعدي للكشووووته هع

المهم ما عندي اسئلة وااايد حالياً لانوو نص اللي في بالي قالوهم ما قصروا 
ومخي قافل من النعث << نعثآإآإنه حدي 
اممممممم
*  كم مرره اتغيري توبيكك ،، يومياً او اسبوعياً ؟
وهل مع كل تغيير التوبيك اتغيري الصورة الرمزية ولون الصفحة ؟
* ويش اكثر الرموز استخداماً في مسنجر شوق ؟ 
* تستخدمي سكرابز لزخرفة الخط وغيره ،
* تستخدمي خاصية تشغيل ما استمع اليه ؟
* كم نفر / نفره في مسن شوق اصحابهم من العائله ؟ 
وكم نفره من المنتدى ان وجد ؟
* اتعرفتي على بنوتات من النت طبعاً غير منتدانا ؟ لانوو زي حالتي خخخخ
* اضفتي ايميل بالغلط على انوو بنت وطلع ولد وقام يحكي معك ويسألك عن اسمك وعن اشياء خاصه بك وهيك يعني ، تجاوبي على اسألتووو و بتكوني صريحه معوو 
وكيف بتتصرفي معوو هلأ << لبنانيه على غفله هع هع 
* اعطيني توبيك حزين مع الرسالة الشخصيه وصورة رمزية مناسبة 
* اعطيني توبيك ورسالة شخصيه حسيني يناسب محرم مع صورة تناسبوو 
<< طراره يا الله من مال الله خخخخخ
* كم واحد محظور عندك ؟ وليش محظوريين << لقافه هع 
* نزلي لي محادثه مع صقيقتش تتكلموا فيها عن الناصره ان وجد 
او عن بنوته اتحشوا فيها حش هآآآع وان ما وجد محادثه فيها حش 
نزلي لي محادثه فيها استهباااال << ما اظن ما فيه هع 


حالياً بث قفل مخيخي من النعث بجد
كل هذولاااا ولا عدني اسأله واااايد خخخخ
سأعود حالاً << خخخ قصدي الظهور دون اتصال هههههه
قلت لكم لا تشرهو عليي نعثانه هع 
بااااي 
تحيااااتووو

----------


## شوق المحبة

> *ححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح*
> 
> 
> *_*
> 
> *<~ وصلت المهبوله* 
> *وأووووول وحده فديتني ..! <--* 
> 
> ههههههه فديتش والله ،، ياهلا بك غ ـناتووو ..
> ...







يــــاااااااه ..


تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتووو عالبدايه الهاااااديه >> لا تـ ح ـديها ..


إوووكي أنا راااح أنتظرررك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

> صباح الخير.... 
> مـ س ـاء النووور ياهلا .. 
> 
> كيفك شوووق ؟؟  
> أنا منيـ ح ـه الـ ح ـمدلله ،، كيفك أنتي !! 
> 
> شخبارك؟؟ 
> بـ ش ـكر الله كووويـ س ـه .. 
> 
> ...



 

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبي عالأس ــئله اللـزيـزه مني >> ههههههه أدري نـ ح ـيسه  :toung:  .. 

فديتك أنا ،، وأنا رااااح أنتظرررك أكيد .. 

دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

> مساء الخييييييييييييييير
> 
> 
> مـ س ـااااء النووور عالبنووور ههههههه .. 
> 
> كيفك ش ـــوق  
> الـ ح ـمدلله تمااااموووو .. 
> 
> وش مسوية مع الكشوتة..أشوفك مابينتي.. خفتي من الأسألة ؟؟ 
> ...



 
مـ ش ـكوووره دمووع ــتي على أس ــئلتك الـ ح ـلووووه .. 

وربي خ ـفيفين دم مـثلك ^_^ .. 

أنا بإنتظاااارك .. 

دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

> مرحباااا
> مراااح ــب ياهلا بك .. 
> 
> كيفكم ؟؟ كيف كشتتكم ؟؟
> الـ ح ـمدلله بـ خ ـير ،، نـ س ـئل ع ــنك ^_^ .. 
> امممممممم
> من زمان ماجيت هون عفر 
> مبدعتنا شوااااقة
> هــلا غ ــناااتي  .. 
> ...



تـ س ـلمي لي ح ــبوووبه على هيك أس ــئله رآآيقه ..


لا ع ـدمت تواااص ــلكِ .. 

وع ــاد زورينا مره ثانيه  :toung:  .. 

دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سلامٌ عليكم ورحمة وبركات.... 

أهليين بأصحاب الكشوتة.... 

كيفك شوووق؟؟ 

شو أخبارك؟؟ 

إن شاء الله مبسوطة؟ 

أحس نفسي من زمان مازرتكم هنا  :toung:  

>>>بلا هالمقدمات وبدأي ... 



طيب نبدأ بسم الله.. 

1/ إذا وصلتك إضافة تقبليها على طول؟؟؟ 

2/ رسائل البريد هل تعني لكِ الكثير؟؟
طيب وشي آخر رسالة ارسلتيها ع البريد ..ولمن؟؟ 


3/هل تعشق شوق استخدام السمايلات؟؟؟ وهل تُعتبر طريقة للتعبير بالنسبة لها؟؟؟ أم مجرد ترفيه  

وإضافة لمسات للمسن >>>تسوي نفسها ماتدري  :toung:  


طيب أحب سمايل عندك ممكن تحطيه هنا.؟؟؟ 


4/  صور العرض التي تضعينها ..هل تجديها 


تُعبر عن حالتك النفسية؟؟ 

طيب ممكن صورتك الحالية ؟؟؟<<<<  :wacko:  



5/ امممممم 
طيب شوفي هالكلام ... 


ذبُل قلبي... وسقطت زهوره ... 


أبغاك تلونيه كتوبيك... ماعليك أمر غناتي  :rolleyes:  



وإذا تقدري تحطي صورة تناسبه حطي  :noworry:  



6/ من أكثر شخص تنتظري دخوله ع المسن؟؟؟ 

ممكن تحطي صورته والتوبيك حقه؟؟؟ 



7/ المحادثات الجماعية هل تستهوي شوق المحبة؟؟؟ 



8/ ماذا يعني لكِ وضع( متصل) ... 

واي وضع تحبذيه (متصل ،مشغول، بالخارج، الظهور دون اتصال...) 
ولماذا ؟؟؟ 




لحد الحين عقلي شوي مجيم  :toung:  
لي عودة بإذن الله تعالى... 


موفقة غناتي... 
واتمنى ماأكون تعبتك... :bigsmile:  
موفقة دوووماً...

----------


## شوق المحبة

> مرحبا شواااقه القمرررر غناتي 
> مراااح ــب ياهلا بك ح ـبيبتي ..
> 
> 
> اخباااااارش ؟؟ ان شاء الله مستانسه 
> 
> ههههههه ،، الـ ح ـمدلله وياكم أكيد بـ س ــتااانس ^_^ ..
> 
> 
> ...



 
ياهلا بك ح ـبيبتي ،، أس ــعدتيني بهالطله الـ ح ــلووووه ..


كثرري من زيارتنا إوووكي ^_^ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

> سلامٌ عليكم ورحمة وبركات....
> 
> 
> وع ــليكم الـ س ـلام والرح ــمه .. 
> 
> 
> 
> أهليين بأصحاب الكشوتة.... 
> 
> ...



ياه ــلا ح ـبيبتي دموووع .. 

أس ــعدتني أس ــئلتك الرآآيقه ،، 

لا ع ـدمتك يارررب .. 

ودمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

